#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-02-03
<didrocks> ogra: coming?
<ogra> didrocks, "you are not allowed to join this hangout"
<ogra> beyond that ... yes, i would like to
<ogra> :)
<didrocks> ogra: use your canonical account
<sil2100> o_O
<didrocks> see the email on various random ML
<didrocks> :p
<ogra> didrocks, thats what i'm trying, but both browsers seem to force me into my private one
<Mirv> ogra: enjoy the double accounts. logout from the private on in one browser.
<Mirv> ogra: I only use Chromium for this
<ogra> i even closed both completely ...
<Mirv> ogra: there was also some tip to use some url parameter somewhere, but I don't remember what was that..
<ogra> let me try an explicit login/logout, probably that helps
<Mirv> ogra: so go to plus.google.com and logout from private one
<Mirv> yes, that should help
<ogra> nope, no go
<Mirv> :( that's how I've it working
<robru> ogra, if you see a 0 in the end of the url, change it to 1. or vice versa. that will make it choose the right account, but only if you're already logged into both
<ogra> robru, oh, awesome tip, thanks, will try that the next tiome
<ogra> that crap made me completely trash both browser sessions :(
<ogra> (all tabs closed etc)
<Mirv> oh, you got in
<ogra> Checking 'com.example.lp1245677_lp1245677_0.1.desktop availability ... [OK]
<ogra> Checking aa-exec-click ... [OK]
<ogra> Checking application upstart job ... !FAIL!
<ogra> didrocks, ^^^^
<ogra> thats the error
<psivaa> morning
<psivaa> didrocks: morning. my irc was having issues, not sure if you saw my PM about any reruns. just let me know if you do.
<didrocks> psivaa: just answered, sil2100 and robru are working on those, just keep the discussion going :)
<psivaa> didrocks: sil2100: ack :)
<elopio_> cihelp, can you please check if I added all the required information for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1275012 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1275012 in Ubuntu CI Services "Add a job to run all the image tests with qt5.2" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> in the last comment of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1237045 it says "Package build configuration needs to be changed to use trunk." - do you know who could do that?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1237045 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Ubuntu UI Toolkit no longer builds on precise, quantal and raring" [Critical,Confirmed]
<cjohnston> elopio_: its a start.. when someone gets to it they will ask for any other needed info
<davmor2> didrocks: are you looking to promote anything today, if so what image?
<dholbach> salut seb128 - comment ça va?
<seb128> dholbach, salut, ça va ? et toi ?
<seb128> ça va !
<dholbach> seb128, in the last comment of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1237045 it says "Package build configuration needs to be changed to use trunk." - do you know who could do that?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1237045 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Ubuntu UI Toolkit no longer builds on precise, quantal and raring" [Critical,Confirmed]
<cjohnston> dholbach: I'm chasing it from the CI side... I guess freenode is having issues this morning and not everyone on the team is able to get on
<dholbach> cjohnston, thanks a lot!
<didrocks> davmor2: so, latest just built image is a candidate
<didrocks> davmor2: tests are running, but dogfooding would be good
<davmor2> didrocks: 160 right?
<didrocks> yep :)
<davmor2> didrocks: no worries
<didrocks> davmor2: popey isn't around, so I guess you have double testing? :p
<davmor2> didrocks: sadtrombone.com
<didrocks> davmor2: ahah
<kgunn> sil2100: so what's the protocol? i see you want a new "landing line" do i need to copy paste entries down to the latest row in the spreadsheet?
<sil2100> kgunn: the system doesn't allow re-using existing rows, so re-writing is the way I guess - you an copy paste but don't copy-paste the whole row ;)
<kgunn> sil2100: ok, thanks...will do
<sil2100> kgunn: the slot for mir will soon be free \o/ But today we're blocked since we're waiting for the fixed-image test results sadly
<kgunn> sil2100: ok, but we can at least build right ?...to know we're all ready to go when the pipe is unblocked
<sil2100> kgunn: right, we could do that, but sadly... there's still platform-api in the silo (the fix for dbus-cpp) - it's ready to be released, but until it's not released we cannot assign a silo for mir since mir also requires platform-api to land (with the ABI bump)
<sil2100> kgunn: while CITrain does not allow 2 silos using the same project ;(
<sil2100> kgunn: (as it might lead to conflicts)
<didrocks> this is to avoid people doing useless work
<didrocks> as if you land A, you have basically to restart B
<sil2100> Right'o
<seb128> dholbach, sorry, I don't know, ask Mirv I guess
<didrocks> (if A and B are using the same components)
<Mirv> dholbach: check with bzoltan, he was AFAIK handling the precise earlier.
<Mirv> it sounds like a one time newer build would do, based on satoris' comment
<Laney> cihelp hi, can we have ubuntu-system-settings-autopilot run for touch smoke testing?
<kgunn> sil2100: ok...but once ricmm & tvoss get their stuff landed (assuming that's today...) then we could build....or are there any other caveats ?
<cjohnston> Laney: I assume your asking for new testing?
<Laney> cjohnston: like on this list http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/159:20140203:20140115.1/6404/
<Laney> we want to add the system-settings tests there
<cjohnston> Laney: file a bug against ubuntu-ci-services-itself please
<Laney> ah okay
<cjohnston> Laney: I assume things work and pass and such
<Laney> well, they work for us ...
<Laney> but I'd be more comfortable if someone else could do a manual run first in the same way that CI will
<cjohnston> famous last words :-)
<dholbach> cool
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1275786
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1275786 in Ubuntu CI Services "Please add ubuntu-system-settings-autopilot to touch smoke testing" [Undecided,New]
<kgunn> sil2100: didrocks...yes of course guys...i'm just trying to figure out when i can get an eta on building...
<didrocks> kgunn: so the plan is:
<kgunn> as the last build revealed an issue _only_ on calxeda
<didrocks> - getting the test results from the current image
<didrocks> to know if we can promote it or not
<didrocks> (it's a revert)
<didrocks> if green -> we can restart publishing things
<didrocks> including this platform-api
<didrocks> (probably tomorrow morning EU time, running the tests will still takes 5 hours)
<didrocks> then, we give you a slot ASAP
<kgunn> wow
<davmor2> didrocks, seb128: hmm I think I just rediscovered an old issue if you have your device on 3g and wifi is disabled if you check fo an update it does and it autodownloads it even though the setting say on on wifi
<didrocks> cyphermox_: mind looking? ^
<didrocks> ah sorry
<didrocks> read to fast
<cyphermox_> ack
<didrocks> I think it's system-image
<didrocks> but system-image didn't change
<didrocks> so either a signal in nm
<didrocks> or in system-image
<seb128> davmor2, seems like an issue for barry/system-image
<seb128> we only use their dbus apis
<cyphermox_> did system-image ever look  for the right signals?
<davmor2> seb128: thanks
<davmor2> cyphermox_: that's what I say I think it is an old issue that I just rediscovered
<davmor2> cyphermox_: I'm too used to having my phone connected to my wifi
<didrocks> ok, so it should be the case for a long time already
<davmor2> didrocks: indeed
<dholbach> Mirv, cool
<davmor2> didrocks: this is definitely not a new issue I think I first saw it doing 3g testing on saucy
<sil2100> NOT REGRESSION, *ignore*
<didrocks> davmor2: ok, keep us posted with any further infos
<davmor2> didrocks: can you confirm something quickly please. Install a click app, once it is installed it seems to no longer show the open/uninstall option and instead leaps to the first app in the list (for me bbc sport)
<didrocks> (checking on older and latest image)
<didrocks> davmor2: ok… so…
<didrocks> we looked at that with robru
<didrocks> no issue on 157
<didrocks> it's an issue on 160
<didrocks> however
<didrocks> 158 and 159 are empty
<didrocks> 160 only contains the revert of upstart-app-launch
<didrocks> which maybe, create that side-issue
<didrocks> robru is flashing 159 right now
<didrocks> let's see
<davmor2> didrocks: I'll leave it with you then let me know if you need a bug for it
<didrocks> davmor2: please create a bug anyway
<asac> didrocks: webbrowser green \o/ :) ... lets hope it continues that way
<didrocks> asac: well, read the last 15 lines ^ :(
<asac> davmor2: in case you check 160, maybe see if this just went away
<asac> (as didrocks said it might be side effect)
<didrocks> asac: he's on 160
<asac> didrocks: sure, but at least we are closer to green again :)
<asac> ah
<davmor2> asac: that is on 160
<asac> davmor2: regression from 159?
<didrocks> asac: robru tested 159
<asac> and?
<didrocks> and same issue
<asac> ic
<asac> davmor2: is that something you do on every build?
<didrocks> it's weird
<didrocks> 157 didn't get it
<asac> e.g. part of manual smoke tests?
<davmor2> asac: it wasn't there on Wednesday which wa the last test I did
<davmor2> asac: and yes
<ogra_> heisenbugs all over the place
<didrocks> so, let me sum up
<didrocks> 157 didn't get any issue
<didrocks> but it seems to flip back and force
<didrocks> between the 1st and the click package just installed
<didrocks> but it doesn't end up that way
<didrocks> then, 158 has 0 change from 157
<didrocks> 159 has 0 change from 159
<didrocks> 158*
<didrocks> and robru reproduced the issue on 159…
<didrocks> and it works for me
<didrocks> just upgraded to 160
<didrocks> but I can see a ping pong between the 1st content
<didrocks> and the newly installed one
<didrocks> (I see the screen with the 1st content for half a second)
<asac> how does 155 look like?
<didrocks> well, I didn't get it here
<didrocks> I have a weird behavior
<didrocks> but not that one
<didrocks> it just seems racy, but the question is, why robru gets it 100% of the time and I get the other behavior 100% of the time
<davmor2> asac, didrocks: I wonder if it is just a race issue?
<didrocks> (wonder if it has anything related to the network)
<asac> didrocks: what device is robru using?
<didrocks> asac: same, mako
<asac> maybe check the emulator... if its racy that one will surely trigger the opposite of what folks want to see :)
<davmor2> asac: and I'm looking at maguro and mako same issue on both
<asac> didrocks: maybe you have user data?
<asac> that changes runtime behaviour
<didrocks> asac: no, fresh one, for both
<didrocks> asac: well, give us a nice way to test on the emulator, not possible yet
<asac> it is
<asac> people showed it to me
<didrocks> for click installation?
<asac> not sure... havent tried that
<asac> but it surely was better to use than what i remember
<didrocks> asac: can we get the QA team to help us?
 * didrocks feels really only to just fight on all those regressions
<ogra_> bug 1274215 btw
<ubot5> bug 1274215 in ubuntu-download-manager (Ubuntu) ""always download on WLAN" in the update manager does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1274215
<ogra_> oops, wrong channel
<davmor2> ogra_: thanks
<ogra_> heh, pasted it in the right channel too :)
<didrocks> ok, they still get it, I still get the other behavior
<ogra_> davmor2, i also filed bug 1273655 the same day
<ubot5> bug 1273655 in system-image (Ubuntu) "system-image should propagate network errors to the UI " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1273655
<asac> didrocks: davmor2 is from the qa team
<asac> :)
<asac> didrocks: also you have mirv, sil, psivaa and plars
<asac> and can surely ask ogra and popey also for help
<asac> if you give them an image number to test
 * ogra_ only has a maguro for propsed testing atm
<asac> i am sure you can convince 6 folks to test each one image number (after testing the current image to see)
<asac> ogra_: doesnt matter
<asac> ogra_: that thing has the problem as well
<asac> ogra_: its not proposed testing
<asac> ogra_: its bisecting and fixing
<asac> (and yes, i know you still dont want to wipe your n4)
<didrocks> asac: well, we have different results between people on the same image
<didrocks> this is THE issue
<ogra_> asac, yeah, dogfooding ftw :)
<asac> didrocks: then get a second opinion
<asac> didrocks: often one of the tester doesnt get it right
<ogra_> asac, auto-download never worked for me on any device though
<didrocks> asac: we have 4 different people testing
<ogra_> which is why i filed the two above bugs alst week after talking to mandel and barry
<ogra_> *last
<didrocks> so not sure what you are asking on the emulator
<asac> didrocks: first all have to see the same issue on the current build
<didrocks> asac: yeah, and it's not the case, and that's what I'm trying to figure out
<asac> didrocks: everyuone who doesnt see it gets booted from the testers and gets a negative score for the next bonus payment :)
<asac> lol
<didrocks> asac: it's me who doesn't get it :p
 * mandel reads backlog
<didrocks> I see the flipping though
<davmor2> asac: and if I had 48 hour long days I might be able to fit it in, unfortunately between testing the new image on 2 devices, then I need to run the latest qt 5.2 branch and then I need to ....... :)
<didrocks> it flips to the first item
<didrocks> but then, to the right one
<didrocks> asac: yeah, I don't really "have" davmor2, psivaa, plars or popey to help where bad things happen :p
<ogra_> davmor2, asac could change your contract to have 48h days :)
<didrocks> yeah, let's asac fix this
<asac> davmor2: not sure about qt5.2
<asac> tell your boss you cant do that
<asac> and someone else should take that part
<ogra_> you just need to find yourself how to squeeze them into a 7 day week then :)
<mandel> ogra_, I remember that bug, I'll ping barry to see what is going on, AFAIK in my integration tests I do send the signal
<asac> davmor2: is it close to be ready for production? otherwise, the sdk folks shoudl be able to test on their own?
<davmor2> ogra_: living on Neptune should help
<ogra_> mandel, note that i'mm missing the majority of my backlog (and the start of this conversation), didrocks or davmor2 can probably explain in more detail
<asac> ogra_: mandel: we know the app store is broken
<asac> actually
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> i thought it was about updates
<didrocks> ok, Laney got it as well
<asac> ok i bring in ralsina
<asac> and his best guy
<asac> they are doing thsi click thing
<asac> and if they see it they can probably help
<asac> i feel there are multiple issues overlayed
<didrocks> yeah
<mandel> asac, oh.. ok, nevertheless if there is anything I can help with let me know, I'm always the first one to be blamed when things do not get downloaded and installed :)
<asac> and depending on whether you are in france and have a bad ping or are in the UK and have a decent pipe
<asac> you see different things
<ralsina_> asac: I'm here, alecu will be here shortly
<ogra_> do we have logs uploaded somewhere ?
<asac> mandel: you can also help
<asac> ralsina_: so the click store in latest image behaves badly
<asac> ralsina_: we tried to bisect when it started, but founid that it behaved super weird the days before as well..
<asac> and everyone sees slightly weird - but all bogus - behaviour
<davmor2> ogra_: I haven't
<ralsina_> asac: strange, we have not landed anything there in a couple of weeks
<asac> didrocks: can you describe to ralsina_ what we see?
<davmor2> I can write a bug up though and upload some
<didrocks> sure, so:
<didrocks> latest image (we're still bisecting)
<asac> ralsina_: right. i think something is bogus somewhere, so you might help us figuring what changed to cause this racy thing etc.
<didrocks> 1. install a click app
<didrocks> (not the 1st item)
<alecu> hi
<didrocks> 2. once the click app is installed, the UI flip back to the 1st element
<asac> alecu: hi.. .read the 20 lines above or so :) ... didrocks is summarizing
<didrocks> (bbc one app)
<didrocks> everyone reproduces it
<didrocks> but me
<didrocks> where, on the same hw, I have a different behavior
<didrocks> (which seems related)
<didrocks> I get:
<didrocks> 1. install a click app (not the 1st item)
<didrocks> 2. once the click app installed, I see the UI flipping to the 1st element (bbc one app)
<didrocks> but then, I see the UI flipping back to the just installed app
<didrocks> ok, robru can't reproduce it in last promoted image
 * ogra_ cant either on mako 153
<ralsina_> grrr I am device-less today. That does sounds like we are getting signals from download-manager out of order or something just as weird
<didrocks> so, robru is installating 154 (+ libunity-mir1 to have the UI starting)
<didrocks> and sil2100 is installing 155
<didrocks> Saviq: you probably want to be in, unity8 changed ^
<didrocks> (in 154)
<mandel> ralsina_, well, udm has not been updated in the image for a while...
<didrocks> can be as well unity-scopes, but I doubt it
<davmor2> didrocks, asac: I couldn't on 151 (after figuring out the image he tested on Wednesday) and since then I was on holiday so haven't need to install any apps :)
<mandel> ralsina_, didrocks I'd be very surprised it is udm..
<didrocks> mandel: I don't think it is, we just need all available help in debugging
<ogra_> mandel, must be udm ... because it is easy to blame :P
<mandel> ogra_, hahahaha
<mandel> didrocks, ok, can you send me a video, I don't have a device.. or can it be reproduced in the emulator???
<didrocks> mandel: can you try the emulator, I couldn't yet test it
<mandel> didrocks, sure thing.. lets hope is not too slow :)
<didrocks> mandel: yeah, at least, it will help to understand if it's CPU related or anything…
 * ogra_ tests on a nexus7 android 4.4 cdimage install 
<ogra_> (since thats what i have around atm)
<alecu> didrocks, asac: has anything changed in the "network status" detection code?
<alecu> that's what the click scope uses to decide when to refresh
<didrocks> cyphermox_: maybe you can sync up with alecu ^
<ogra_> hmm, intresting ... on the above (unsupported) setup it failed completely, just dropping me back to the dash
<ogra_> after downloading
<didrocks> so, 155, same issue
<didrocks> let's wait for 154
<ogra_> aha, this time it worked and dropped me to "MyMaps" after neing done
<ogra_> *being
<ogra_> (which is the first app in the store for me)
<asac> sorry guys, i have to go on another fire :/
<asac> you guys will sort it ... everyone is now here
<didrocks> asac: not the unity8 team, which I think will be needed
<asac> ralsina_: doesnt this work on the emulator?
<didrocks> kgunn: can we get someone from unity8 around?
<asac> kgunn: ^^ can you bring someone in?
<ralsina_> asac: AFAIK it does work on the emulator, I only tried on my tablet before because it's faster
<mandel> didrocks, the emulator is not working for me at the moment.. boots to a terminal and shows nothing in the ui, I'm guessing it is the issue with the dropped lib (cannot record the name but was related to mir)
<didrocks> so 154 is bad
<didrocks> mandel: try to install in it libunity-mir1
<didrocks> to check if it's that one
<asac> mandel: you need latest build afaik
<asac> not something old
 * didrocks tries to revert unity8 with robru
<mandel> didrocks, aha, that is probably the issue
<mandel> asac, ack
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> unity8
<didrocks> mandel: ^
<didrocks> that's the cause of the issue
<didrocks> the "flush trunk"
<didrocks> sad we don't have from unity8 around, let's revert it then
<didrocks> davmor2: did you open a bug?
<mandel> :-/
<davmor2> didrocks: not yet I asked if someone wanted me too,  any idea what to file against?  I'm assuming a scope/unity8
<didrocks> davmor2: so, yeah, it's unity8
<didrocks> asac: FYI ^
<davmor2> didrocks: I'll file it now then
 * didrocks prepares the second revert from the day
<ralsina_> didrocks: so, we don't know exactly what change breaks it, it's just something in a large revision of unity8?
<didrocks> cihelp: anything happened to q-jenkins?
<didrocks> the tests are not running anymore
<didrocks> on latest image
<plars> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> ralsina_: yeah, we have ~20 mp bundled
<ralsina_> ouch
<didrocks> plars: can you continue the runs?
<plars> didrocks: there was a problem with the storage, it will need to be restarted
<didrocks> plars: can we continue them, to not rerun the first ones?
<didrocks> plars: I would like to have as much info as possible while we continue
<plars> didrocks: I'm not sure it's worth it, doesn't look like we made it that far into 160 when problems started
<plars> didrocks: it would be much easier, in this case, to restart
<didrocks> plars: well… we won't get any useful results then before the next image is published
<didrocks> plars: so, better to juts get as much as infos
<didrocks> otherwise, we will have nothing and if yet-another-regression happens…
<plars> didrocks: I can start running things one at a time where it left off - this could leave things in a weird place when we get a new image though and require some manual actions
<davmor2> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1275832
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1275832 in Unity 8 "REGRESSION: Installing apps open the first click app once installed rather than their own app" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> plars: hum, why, the whole system won't restart everything?
<plars> didrocks: or I can restart and we'll get a full run - if a new image comes in the next 3-4 hours, it'll be delayed starting until we either end, or cancel the job on 160
<didrocks> plars: ah, it will be delayed…
<didrocks> plars: so yeah, please rerun everything
<plars> didrocks: how long do you expect until 161?
<plars> didrocks: ack
<didrocks> plars: time to publish unity8
<didrocks> thanks davmor2
<didrocks> second revert of the day proceeding
<didrocks> thostr_1: FYI, so slots are delayed ^
<didrocks> * revert uploaded *
<davmor2> didrocks: does that make continuing to test r160 pointless?
<didrocks> plars: coming?
<didrocks> davmor2: if you can get any new fixes
<didrocks> sorry
<didrocks> regression detected
<plars> didrocks: I'm there
<davmor2> didrocks: I'll carry on then :)
<plars> didrocks: I don't see you though
<davmor2> didrocks: hmmm the main apps, dialer/messaging/settings etc seem to swap places from the top to the bottom of the screen I think this might be related to if the network is detected before or after the device is unlocked
<davmor2> didrocks: hmm it looks like it reverts if you open one of them
<didrocks> davmor2: interesting…
<asac> didrocks: ok, came off that fire/prep call ... you have all the folks helping you need?
<asac> will be on next call in 10 :)
<didrocks> asac: well, we did found the regression ourself, it's unity8
<didrocks> found the exact version
<asac> ok so answer is yes
<didrocks> nobody was around, so reverted
<asac> :P
<asac> sure
<asac> didrocks: whole unity8 landing or what got backed out?
<asac> e.g. was that the trunk flush?
<didrocks> asac: it was the trunk flush, maybe more than 30mps
<didrocks> so whole unity8
<ogra_> two revisions actually
<didrocks> ogra_: you mean, 2 versions
<ogra_> well, from an archive POV two package revision (yes, or versions)
<sil2100> ogra_: you're inserting confusion!
<ogra_> i know, i know ... my brain is still way to much into debs :P
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah. i'm good at that :)
<ogra_> (sorry)
<sil2100> ;p
<davmor2> sil2100: turns out it's not just google plus with the links issue so I'm going to assume it is the browser :(
<ogra_> links issue ?
 * sil2100 sighs
<davmor2> ogra_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1275855
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1275855 in webbrowser-app "REGRESSION: non direct links nolonger open" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1275855
<ogra_> davmor2, G+ doesnt use the browser properly
<ogra_> it is heavily broken
<ogra_> dont use it for testing such stuff
<didrocks> is there anything new?
<didrocks> related to webbrowser-app
<davmor2> ogra_: no if you open google plus from the browser it does it as does facebook and twitter
<ogra_> (G+ uses the web view directly from QML, that cant open external links at all)
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> yeah, if you dont use the app thats indeed different
<davmor2> ogra_: I noticed it at the weekend on the app so tried the browser direct same thing
<ogra_> dont test with the G+ app though
<didrocks> davmor2: can you try on latest promoted image?
 * ogra_ tries a webapp that he knows works for external links
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, doesnt work here either ... it highlights the link when tapping but doesnt open anything
<didrocks> ogra_: latest promoted image?
<ogra_> didrocks, no, my mako is dead atm ... need to charge first
<ogra_> didrocks, fridays cdimage install on the flo (new N7)
<didrocks>  ogra_: which version? 155?
<ogra_> didrocks, fridays cdimage zip
<ogra_> one sec, let me find out what system-image that corelates to
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<ogra_> 156
<didrocks> ok, so, we need to test on 153
<sil2100> davmor2: what app can I use to test this?
 * ogra_ cant really downgrade flo ... 
<sil2100> davmor2: one that doesn't require some specific account
<ogra_> sil2100, the BBC apps from popey should work
<ogra_> then click something that links externally in an article
 * ogra_ just tesed with his heise.de app, but thats all german ... you dont want that :)
<ogra_> davmor2, try to "tail -f" the log of the app you are running to see if it prints something
<ogra_> (while tapping the link)
<didrocks> worked for sil2100 in 155 though
<ogra_> hmm, works here now too ...
<ogra_> it just opened zdnet in the browser from a link
<didrocks> urgh
<ogra_> but it doesnt seem to work all the time for all links
<ogra_> aha
<sil2100> davmor2: ^
<ogra_> Invalid message received: {"event":"newtab","url":"http://www.zdnet.com/more-on-microsofts-sku-morphic-windows-vision-7000024092/"}
<didrocks> yeah… "fun"
<ogra_> thats what i see in the log
<ogra_> for the *working* link
<didrocks> but it work to create a new tab for others, right?
<ogra_> the non working ones dont print anything at all
<didrocks> hum
<ogra_> it fired up the browser with a new tab showing the zdnet article
<ogra_> so ... something thats more reproducable for non germans:
<ogra_> BBC news app
<ogra_> clicking the artictle abour woody allen
<ogra_> there is a link to an open letter
<ogra_> tapping it opens the browser with the new york times open lette for me
<ogra_> no issues in the log when it opens the browser
<didrocks> ogra_: opened letter?
<didrocks> open*
 * didrocks doesn't find
<ogra_> didrocks, scroll down ...
<ogra_> there is a woody allen article with a pic of him
<didrocks> ah ok
<didrocks> first paragraph
<didrocks> works here
<ogra_> here too
<didrocks> so, it's "random"
<didrocks> I'm on r160
<didrocks> ogra_: mind updating the bug report?
<ogra_> didrocks, added
<didrocks> thanks
<ogra_> hmm, in the nelson mandela article from the top there is a link to his "40 page will" ... that opens only a blank page
<ogra_> ah, that prints alsa errors in the log ... ignore it ... its specific to the flo installl
<ogra_> (seems it wants to play sound, thats not supported on that HW yet)
<davmor2> didrocks, ogra_, sil2100: so is this just how the link is coded then I wonder?
<ogra_> probably
<ogra_> i wonder if the links you click are opened by a javascript function or so
<davmor2> ogra_: well they used to work, they certainly did on tuesday on the way down in the train
 * ogra_ blames british trains then :P
<ogra_> webbrowser-app (0.23+14.04.20140122-0ubuntu1) trusty; urgency=low
<ogra_>   [ Ted Gould ]
<ogra_>   * Add URL Dispatcher configuration file.
<ogra_> hmm
<asac> davmor2: how did you find https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1275855 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1275855 in webbrowser-app "REGRESSION: non direct links nolonger open" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> thats in the last webbrowser-app
<asac> davmor2: did you find that as part of our smoke tests that we have agreed to be run on every build? or as part of exploratory testing?
<ogra_> i wonder if url-dispatcher gets in your way
<asac> everything tedg uploads is causing issues by definition
<asac> back it out
<asac> see if it fixes it
<davmor2> asac: mix of dogfooding the device daily and noticing it stopped working and then digging into it
<didrocks> asac: who is going to back it out? I have nobody left around me
<asac> davmor2: its an operational nightmare to treat things that you dont run daily as blocking our promotion ... unless its a clear CRITICAL issue
<asac> davmor2: so would you have hit this problem every day?
<asac> davmor2: do we know it wasnt in 158?
<asac> for instance?
<asac> :)
<asac> didrocks: i am not saying we should back itout
<ogra_> asac, well, we know it worked once
<ogra_> so it is a regression
<asac> ogra_: doesnt help our daily effort
<asac> ogra_: sure, but its not critical if its not discovered early
<asac> we cant hold the line for stuff that maybe happened 2-3-4 weeks ago
<ogra_> i would call it a "normal" severity regression bug
<asac> right
<asac> ogra_: was it in our last promoted image?
<davmor2> asac: so it's something I use everyday not in the confides of testing, but being on holiday has slowed my usage down on thursday and friday
<ogra_> it needs to be noted down and upstream should try to solve it asap
<ogra_> but we shouldnt block
<asac> right
<asac> thats what i was trying to say
<asac> its a bad upstreawm bug
<didrocks> well anyway, an image is kicked
<asac> but nothing we as the CI team should throw our scarce resources in bisecting in
<didrocks> we'll get results in 8 hours now
<davmor2> asac: I leave the blocking to didrocks I just let him know what I hit
<asac> right
<asac> davmor2: just saying we need to categorize tests somewhat
<didrocks> davmor2: but we always need to know if it was in latest promoted image first
<ogra_> asac, well, it is QA team work ... and davmor2 is QA
<didrocks> (which I asked I guess)
<ogra_> the CI team might just be the wrong address for the bisecting
<asac> i am just thinking out loud
<asac> ogra_: right. unless its something that slipped through CI, its a normal bug. reporter can help if he narrows down finding
<asac> etc.
<asac> byu bisecting on his own
<asac> otherwise its just one thing that will sit and wait for someone to prioritize :)
<asac> and regression tests should be better prioritized than wishlists etc.
<davmor2> asac, didrocks, ogra_:  so I can tell you it worked up till wednesday last week which I think was 151 and wasn't last night. When it broke exactly between those I have no idea. I can dig into it but not today and I'm at a funeral tomorrow
<asac> davmor2: we should work on ensuring that your work doesnt get dropped if you are off
<asac> i think that means we need someoen else also doing what you do every day
<asac> as calibrating for short term leaves just doesnt work
<asac> davmor2: but dont worry... think its a jfunk thing :)... you might want to raise it
<davmor2> asac: I think the biggest thing is the fact that I use the devices as daily drivers not just for testing.
<ogra_> the last change in webbrowser-app was on image 144
<asac> davmor2: daily drivers? you mean dogfooding?
<davmor2> asac: I have no other phone, I only have a xoom for tablet. I use my n4 now was maguro as my daily phone and I use the n7 downstairs and the xoom upstairs xoom is running android
<davmor2> asac: it basically means that I'm using devices for 4-6 hours each day instead of just testing them for an hour
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<didrocks> ok, so if we don't know and nobody tries on the latest promoted image, let's call it a non issue
<ChrisTownsend> fginther: Hi, I have some questions about the Jenkins AP machines.  Are you the right person to ask for this?
<fginther> ChrisTownsend, go ahead
<ChrisTownsend> fginther: Well, it may be easier for me to send an email because there are a few.  Then if there are questions, then maybe we can chat about it.
<ChrisTownsend> fginther: But I wanted to make sure you could be a point person for it.
<fginther> ChrisTownsend, that works.
<ChrisTownsend> fginther: Ok, thanks.  I'll send one in a bit.
 * didrocks really doesn't understand why he has to do QA work
<davmor2> didrocks: how about we call it a regression and not a blocker :)
<didrocks> davmor2: well, being able to know if it was introduced since last promoted image will help knowing that
<didrocks> ok, can reproduce on latest image
<didrocks> now, reverting to latest promoted one
<davmor2> didrocks: yeap I was about to look at that
<didrocks> it's only the 13th time of the day I'm flashing it to do QA and testing…
<didrocks> (bisecting included)
<davmor2> didrocks: :(
<ogra_> didrocks, your laszt image build failed
<didrocks> "nice"
<didrocks> ogra_: you get traces?
<ogra_> i got a failure mail
<ogra_> didrocks, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/trusty/ubuntu-touch/20140203.2/livecd-armhf.out
<ogra_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ogra_>  ubuntu-touch : Depends: ubuntu-sdk-libs but it is not going to be installed
<ogra_> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ogra_> WOW !
<ogra_> how did that go past britney ?
<didrocks> what was uploaded?
<didrocks> I don't find anything related to that
<didrocks> davmor2: ok, so the bug was already in the latest promoted image
<didrocks> now the image build failure
<didrocks> ogra_: any idea?
<ogra_> s/pritney/proposed-migration/
<davmor2> didrocks: mine is still flashing fscking maguro so slow at updating
<ogra_> didrocks, gimme a sec (sorry, had to care for the cats)
<ogra_> didrocks, that smells like a seed issue ... i.e. someone changing seeds without uploading meta or some suchg
 * didrocks bzr update
<didrocks> ogra_: sdk-libs-dev installs cmake
<ogra_> didrocks, yes, but it does so since xnox made the change on the 22nd
<didrocks> yeah
<ogra_> cant be it
<didrocks> so no
<ogra_> lets ask in -release
<davmor2> ogra_: britney was too busy singing
<veebers> doanac, fginther: ping
<fginther> veebers, howdy
<veebers> fginther: Hi! How are you ?
<doanac> veebers: hey
<veebers> doanac: hey o/
<veebers> doanac, fginther: query: what would be required to take this job I pilfered off doanac (http://q-jenkins:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/) and add the steps that are here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6826187/ (lines 9-27)
<doanac> veebers: so you want to inject that pastebin logic somewhere into the process?
<fginther> veebers, looks like you're wanting an interface to remove a set of packages?
<fginther> veebers, is this specifically for qt 5.2 testing?
<fginther> veebers, oh, I see there is a bit more to it then removing packages, there is that "rm"
<doanac> fginther: i think we scared him away :)
<fginther> doanac, it's the whole time travel thing, we have to wait a day for him to see our questions :-)
<fginther> doanac, FTR, I've been asked to do special setups for testing of a planned QT bump, so if this request is specifically for QT5.2, it'll probably come up again.
<veebers> doanac, fginther sorry was distracted. I would like to add the logic of lines 9-27 to the job (probably a cloned job) as I suspect the ppa and package install stuff is already handled
<doanac> fginther: k. i'm not sure about how to handle it. i think there are probably 2 or 3 ways:
<veebers> Yeah, it's specifically for qt5.2
<doanac> 1) don't call run-smoke directly in the job. instead call the things it does, provision.sh and run-autopilot-test.sh
<doanac> with this custom stuff somewhere in the middle of them
<doanac> 2) fork off run-smoke for this and basically do what i just described in 1
<doanac> 3) add some sort of "hooks" logic to run-smoke to handle something like this
<fginther> doanac, I was thinking along those lines as well, particularly 3...
<fginther> hmm
<doanac> veebers: so i'd probably vote 1 or 3.
<veebers> hmm, 1 seems quicker :-) but 3 seems more complete, especially if that functionality will be needed for other things
<doanac> i don't know how often such specific things might come up. but doing 3 might not be too bad. it would be in python-code (run-smoke). so adding args with custom actions might be fairly easy
<doanac> i could see it being easier than 1, once you get your hands dirty on the problem
<fginther> doanac, would you use a bzr branch as the source for the hooks file (which then becomes a jenkins job parameter)?
<doanac> fginther: i'd probably make the parameter to the script just be a path (relative or absolute). then the jenkins-job itself can deal with how it wants to get the hook
<fginther> then you just need to define the hook points (A* run before provision, B* run after provision, etc)
<doanac> yeah. something like --post-provision-hook=./foo.sh
<fginther> doanac, right, makes more sense
<fginther> the dir thing
<doanac> it could be an "append" arg in argpase so you could append multiple hooks
<fginther> doanac, there might be an easier way to do that...
<fginther> pbuilder runs hooks based on name only, you don't need to explicitly pass any on the CLI.  For example, during the build phase, it will run an B* hooks it finds in the hook directory (in sorted order)
<fginther> so you just need to pass in the hook directory and the hooks names will take care of when they are executed
<mterry> fginther, heyo!  If/When you have time, I'm available to talk otto shop
<doanac> fginther: that would work also. i'm fine with that appoach.
<doanac> veebers: is this something you are okay patching. or were  you hoping we'd add that function for you?
<doanac> veebers: either answer is "safe" :)
<fginther> mterry, I'll be ready in a few minutes. Can you look at http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty-debug-fjg/16/ and confirm it is the same issue?
<veebers> doanac: I was hoping that you brilliant examples of men would do that work for me :-)
<doanac> veebers: i've got some big MPs going in this week near this code, so its probably not a bad idea for me to give it a stab
<doanac> veebers: we are targetting friday for an update to the daily-image testing scripts. is that too far out for you?
<mterry> fginther, looks like it
<veebers> doanac: awesome :_) Um, sounds great, I haven't been given a deadline, I'll let those involved know that's the timing we haev
<doanac> veebers: ack.
<doanac> fginther: i'll circle back with you on the best way for me to do this hooks logic. probably tomorrow
<fginther> doanac, works for me
<fginther> kenvandine, cyphermox_, is daily release still in manual mode?
<slangasek> hmm, how do I map 's-jenkins.ubuntu-ci' to an IP?
<josepht> slangasek: if you're trying to connect to it, it's best to get your VPN/DNS configured
<slangasek> josepht: yes, so which DNS server for which VPN do I need to configure?
<josepht> slangasek: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/VPN step 4 should get you going
<slangasek> josepht: ta
<slangasek> ah well, it seems I don't actually have perms for the action the email suggested anyway. :) http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-1.4-ci/11/rebuild
<balloons> ping fginther, can you ensure this merge builds; it's an old request :-) https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/emulator-docs-try3/+merge/199353
<balloons> I updated it, just want to make sure it gets picked up. ty
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<fginther> balloons, I'm not a member of the sdk team, if it fails, there isn't much I can do
<fginther> should probably correct that situation
<Saviq> fginther, hey, "All nodes of label 'trusty&&amd64' are offline", known?
<Saviq> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-trusty/
<fginther> Saviq, looking
<fginther> Saviq, the connection to the VM service is screwed up, let me see if I can fix it without restarting jenkins
<Saviq> fginther, thanks
<fginther> Saviq, thanks for bringing this to my attention. Looks like I'll have to restart jenkins, but I'll need to wait just a little bit for the phablet flash jobs to go through. It should be working again a little later
<Saviq> fginther, that's fine, thanks
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-02-04
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<didrocks> psivaa: coming?
<didrocks> cyphermox_: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Y2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbV91cTRvNmQyMWJvNmJ0bm1mcW9xZWtsNTdnOEBncm91cC5jYWxlbmRhci5nb29nbGUuY29t.us2orfbhb8ssqjui2u15tajj3s
<psivaa> ogra_`: i'm thinking of starting with 'launch music from home scope' and working my way towards the left, since i dont have a sim
<ogra_`> psivaa, well, my maguro has a dead battery and i need to pull the image via a 2MBit line ... will still take a while until i can start
<sil2100> cyphermox_: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ai33BkOcORLLdE4xLTFtSE80ZkpITXZ3aV85cWtPX2c&usp=drive_web#gid=0
<ogra_`> psivaa, so just go ahead i'll ask you what you finished then
 * ogra_` gets rid of that fly sh*t on his nick ... where did that come from ?
<psivaa> ogra_`: ack, sounds good. starting to flash the device now..
<cyphermox_> robru: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6872207/
<robru> cyphermox_, like this? https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/ubuntu-html5-theme/better-package-transition/+merge/204632
<sil2100> ogra_, psivaa: how's the maguro testing going?
<sil2100> ogra_, psivaa: I tested the mako and it's all green, as per the spreadsheet
<ogra_> sil2100, mine is just charged enough now to flash it
<ogra_> (which takes ~30min)
<psivaa> sil2100: just in the 'Location works' test.. enabled location and gps..
<psivaa> sil2100: how do you verify that location works?
<ogra_> heh
<sil2100> psivaa: sooo...
<sil2100> psivaa: I went up to the roof, sat there for like 10 minutes catching a cold
<ogra_> you should start smoking :P
<ogra_> keeps you warm up there
<sil2100> psivaa: you open the indicator, enable location and GPS, then start webbrowser, go to google maps and allow it to use location
<ogra_> catching a gps fix can take quite long though
<ogra_> 15min isnt unusual
<sil2100> psivaa: and then just mash the 'fetch location' button there every time it says 'Your location could not be determined'
<psivaa> sil2100: ok :), thanks for that. not the first time i feel stupid :D
<sil2100> psivaa: I didn't know how to test that as well! Until Mirv told me webbrowser can be used ;)
<ogra_> or the google maps app ;)
<sil2100> Yeah, installed that one as well, since I was worried that something's wrong with webbrowser
<sil2100> But no, it just took f**king ages to catch that signal
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> teall tvoss to finish AGPS support
<sil2100> I guess he's blocked by us as well
<psivaa> sil2100: location is not working for me, dont know if this is a regression or an ongoing issue in maguro..
<sil2100> psivaa: how long did you wait for it?
<psivaa> basically after enabling location and gps from the indicator panel opening a browser makes them disabled again
<sil2100> psivaa: since it's taking REALLY long
<sil2100> psivaa: oh, that's normal
<sil2100> psivaa: that's a known bug
<psivaa> sil2100: ack, then it *is working :D
<sil2100> psivaa: just open up the indicator once, switch all on and don't open it anymore
<sil2100> ;D
<sil2100> Since if you open it up again after some time, it will switch it off
<psivaa> lol, will do
<sil2100> So just enable and forget ;p
<psivaa> right.
<Mirv> we've an issue that all x86 builders seem busy so cu2d (and others) are pretty much stalled
<ogra_> finally flashing ...
<davmor2> didrocks: I forgot to say yesterday I'm not in today, Uncles Funeral.  I've had a play with 162 on mako click is fixed with the revert and everything else is on par with normal.
<davmor2> and with that I'm outta here
 * ogra_ twiddles thumbs ... 
<ogra_> still flashing
<ogra_> i forgot how slow maguro is
<ogra_> bah, so flashing took so long that suspend kicked in ... you actually end up with a black suspended screen after install
<sil2100> psivaa: so, all tests besides the sim-card-ones are passing, yes?
<psivaa> sil2100: still looking for location, but rest of them are ~ok
<ogra_> psivaa, did you manage to install a click package ?
 * ogra_ only gets the spinner after clicking install 
<ogra_> doesnt do anything it seems
<sil2100> Here installing and removing (on mako) worked fine
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> must be the app
<ogra_> works fine with a different one
<sil2100> Don't you dare reporting a regression
<sil2100> Don't you dare!
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> yeah, totally regressed
<ogra_> cant install smartfart !
<ogra_> thats surely a blocker
<ogra_> we cant promote without fart app support
<sil2100> hoho
<rsalveti> didrocks: ogra_: need a landing slot for https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/platform-api/kitkat-porting/+merge/202599, and sergio is not around
<sil2100> ogra_: did you do the sim-related tests like calling and messaging?
<sil2100> ogra_: since psivaa did all the other ones
<psivaa> sil2100: ogra_ : just confirmed click package installation on maguro
<psivaa> works, that is
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> We just need the phone-related stuff
<ogra_> sil2100, on it, calls work fine
 * psivaa off the dogfooding hook then
<sil2100> psivaa: thanks :)
<psivaa> sil2100: yw
<ogra_> sms too
<ogra_> bah ... it resorted to 2G signal is to bad here
<ogra_> but i get the start page in the browser
 * ogra_ tries to get a better signal
<sil2100> Good enough for me
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> well, sheet says 3G testing :P
<sil2100> pfff ;p
<sil2100> ogra_: any luck? Sorry for poking all the time but we really want to promote this image
<sil2100> Badly
<ogra_> sil2100, looks fine, i cant get a better signal it seems
<sil2100> ogra_: so, you +1 the dogfooding steps on maguro? ;)
<ogra_> for the calls/sms and data networking, yes
<ogra_> for the rest ask psivaa :)
<ogra_> (but i think he acked already)
<sil2100> ogra_: could you promote #161 then? ;) Be sure to promote 161, not 162 ;p
 * ogra_ promotes 162 then :P
<sil2100> Aaaaa, release troll!
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> "Waiting for other process to release the global lock" ...
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> and there it sits ...
<ogra_> *twiddle*
<ogra_> that doesnt seem to go so well
<ogra_> ah, well, seems the image ended up where it should, even though there was strange output of the command
<sil2100> o_O
<ogra_> === Image 162^W161 promoted ===
<ogra_> :P
<sil2100> :|
<ogra_> sil2100, whats wrong ?
 * sil2100 gives ogra_ an angry stare
<sil2100> ;)
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sil2100> cjwatson: hi! Do you know by any chance why the i386 and amd64 builders are so busy today?
<Mirv> +1 ^
<cjwatson> sil2100: There was what looked like a browser security update in progress earlier
<cjwatson> Those usually take a while to get anywhere
<Mirv> https://launchpad.net/builders/ says "3137 jobs" for i386
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/stage
<cjwatson> Mirv: That's the test rebuild - most of those are scored way below anything you care about.  And that's been going on for the last week
<Mirv> yeah, I looked chromium seemed up taking most of the builders
<Mirv> cjwatson: right, that explains that part
<Mirv> then we just wait, and plus +1:s on any plea for new build hardware
<cjwatson> It's due for delivery this week
<cjwatson> AIUI from the ticket
<Mirv> wow, great news
<cjwatson> that's https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=67098
<Guest438> sil2100: hey...i'm up :)
<Guest438> oh crap
<sil2100> Guest438: and you are..? ;)
<Guest438> kgunn
<sil2100> Guest438: so... there are some complications (as always), but we're working on it to get stuff released ASAP
<sil2100> Guest438: it seems we're lacking i386 builders ;/
<cjwatson> I've got no problem with scoring up individual builds you need
<Guest438> ack
<cjwatson> Though most of the builds in progress right now appear to be touch builds anyway
<sil2100> kgunn: basically - I see those are running now, but we'll have a slot for mir in up to an hour
 * cjwatson frees up batsu which was stuck
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks! :)
<kgunn> sil2100: cool...
<kgunn> sil2100: just hoping i'm lucky this morning and get thru w/o some prob of my own creation :0
<Mirv> I've enough stuff to do while waiting for the various builds to start, so no need to prioritize. it's good there's no bigger problem.
<cjwatson> nope, nothing systemic
<sil2100> kgunn: I prepared everything for mir, like xorg-server and some changelog-sync, so once we're out with platform-api we're in building spree
<cjwatson> also, Debian autosyncs stop for trusty in two days or so, so that will reduce the routine load
<cjwatson> (until U opens)
<ogra_> we should probably start nagging for a name for U :)
<cjwatson> hm, I wish there were a page where I could see the entire build queue, rather than on a per-archive basis
<didrocks> rsalveti: can you talk to kgunn? He's going to have a Mir landing and so locking platform-api. Maybe he wants to sneak it in it.
<rsalveti> didrocks: well, it's not related with mir, so doesn't really matter
<didrocks> rsalveti: yeah, but kgunn wants a slot now for Mir as a priority, so just agree with him :)
<rsalveti> didrocks: I can wait mir to land (as long I don't have to wait that much)
<rsalveti> didrocks: when are we planning to land mir, today?
<didrocks> rsalveti: depends on them
<rsalveti> didrocks: can I have the slot if mir landing fails today?
<didrocks> we attribute a slot, then, it's when they are ready
<rsalveti> hm, that's kind of annoying
<didrocks> rsalveti: meaning they will have to through away their work
<rsalveti> kgunn: when are you releasing the lock for platform-api? :-)
<didrocks> so again, better that you talk with them, if you change is small, we can get it first
<didrocks> s/we/you/
<didrocks> if they agree to wait for 2 hours
 * rsalveti spinning 
<rsalveti> let's wait for kgunn then
<didrocks> yep
<sil2100> kgunn: ping?
<kgunn> sil2100: yo
<kgunn> rsalveti: alternately we could incorporate your platform-api change into my silo ?
<rsalveti> kgunn: that could work as well
<rsalveti> didrocks: how can we do that ^?
<kgunn> rsalveti: what's the risk ? mp link ?
<kgunn> afaik, we just need to add in the mp
<kgunn> sil2100: didrocks ^ correct ?
<didrocks> yeah :)
<rsalveti> kgunn: didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/platform-api/kitkat-porting/+merge/202599
<rsalveti> kgunn: no risks :-)
<didrocks> rsalveti: he's taking the risk for you! :) /me kidding
<rsalveti> only change the android side of it, which is not even built with the package
<rsalveti> and mostly just used with SF
<cjwatson> every time I hear you guys talk about a silo I wonder briefly why you care about sparc boot loaders
<didrocks> rsalveti: I'll need to ask you some question in a quieter time on how to build the android side from the git branches, but I think that will be another day :)
<kgunn> rsalveti: ok...i'll add...as long as you help me if i get in silo trouble ;)
<rsalveti> cjwatson: lol
<rsalveti> kgunn: sure, I also want mir to land soon
<rsalveti> my 4.4 porting work is depending on it as well
<rsalveti> didrocks: sure
<kgunn> sil2100: just fyi since i know you're sussing me up a silo soon....i added salveti's mp to the landing sheet
<sil2100> kgunn: ok, thanks :)
<sil2100> kgunn: still waiting for platform-api to land in the archive
<didrocks> (to be published in the release pocket to be exact)
<kgunn> sweet
<balloons> cjohnston: can you kick off a rebuild for this? https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/emulator-docs-try3/+merge/199353
<cjohnston> balloons: done
<balloons> cjohnston: I am crazy to not be seeing it? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-ci/
<cjohnston> balloons: your looking at public jenkins
<balloons> cjohnston: *you are
<balloons> :-p
<balloons> ty
<cjohnston> you're crazy and I can't spell.. what's your point? :-P
<cjwatson> The x86 builders seem to be mostly back to doing test rebuild stuff, so the backlog of anything more important must have cleared
<balloons> cjohnston: I guess my point is I blame you for the builds not working :-) This doesn't look right: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/5041/.
<cjohnston> balloons: look at all the crashes
<balloons> They don't appear to be running
<balloons> I've not changed the sdk code at all, it's not possible
<balloons> err, the uitk code
<balloons> see like so: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/5041/testReport/junit/ubuntuuitoolkit.tests.test_emulators/TextFieldTestCase/test_write/
<sil2100> kgunn: silo ready! You can press 'Build'
<kgunn> thanks man
<sil2100> kgunn: I already pushed the xorg-server package to the PPA already, so it should be in dep-wait for the new mir now
<sil2100> :)
<cjohnston> balloons: iirc the 'testability' issue is from the qmlscene crash.. but maybe the maliit-server crash
<sil2100> kgunn: tell me if there are any errors when trying to build, since we had to sync the changelog
<kgunn> sil2100: so...is that normal to see a bunch of "old builds" in there ?
<sil2100> kgunn: what do you mean?
<sil2100> kgunn: are you looking at the right silo? :)
<sil2100> kgunn: in silo 002 there's only xorg-server, which is normal as I pushed it directly for the rebuild
<kgunn> sil2100: yep when i visit jenkins from the button in silo 002....it had a list of 13 previous builds
<sil2100> Ah, normla
<sil2100> normal
<sil2100> No worries, it's a history of builds for the silo
<kgunn> yep...i hit the button anyway :)
<balloons> cjohnston: can you do something to fix the enviroment so the tests won't encounter these issues, and therefore run?
<cjohnston> balloons: the crashes have to be fixed
<cjohnston> fginther: do you by chance have the link to the bug for the crash causing issues with the 'testability' flag?
<fginther> cjohnston, no. I saw this being mentioned as the cause of recent crashes, but it's old: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1236525
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1236525 in unity-mir "unity8 killed/crash then restart can result in mir unable "could not unblank display"" [Medium,Triaged]
<cjohnston> ta
<fginther> ugh, woopsie can't even process the crashes.
<balloons> mmm
<sil2100> kgunn: so now all is left is waiting ;) Things are building correctly so far
<kgunn> sil2100: yes....
<kgunn> sil2100: http://memegenerator.net/instance/45629700
<sil2100> kgunn: hah ;)
<kgunn> sil2100: so unity-mir failed to build due to "broken packages"...is that just the build interdependency problem (menage a trois of papi, unity-mir & mir)
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sil2100> kgunn: so, there are two ways of fixing it:
<sil2100> kgunn: it's a problem with packaging, so one way is to modify the unity-mir source and bump the platform-api dependency there as well, as currently it's like this - mir built, platform-api and unity-mir started building at the same time, since platform-api was still building and unity-mir did not depend on the new version it started building with the old platform-api version
<sil2100> kgunn: which doesn't work with mir
<sil2100> kgunn: so, you can fix it by modifying unity-mir dependencies to depend on a new platform-api
<sil2100> kgunn: the second way is easier:
<sil2100> kgunn: you can simply rebuild only unity-mir in the silo once platform-api is built
<sil2100> kgunn: you can do that by specifying unity-mir in the build job in the PREPARE_ONLY text edit
<sil2100> kgunn: but you have to have platform-api already built in the PPA
<sil2100> kgunn: it's less 'nice', but much faster and acceptable this time
<kgunn> sil2100: ok....so do i wait? or kill the build ?
<sil2100> kgunn: just wait
<kgunn> ah
<kgunn> thanks...
<sil2100> kgunn: just wait, and once it's done, just click Build, write 'unity-mir' in PREPARE_ONLY and rebuild
<kgunn> sil2100: right...i recall it from the training....just didn't know if i should wait
<kgunn> but makes sense
<sil2100> kgunn: actually the wait until the building is finished because of platform-api, we want it to be built before we press rebuild
<sil2100> kgunn: could you make sure that a 'run ALL autopilot tests are run' in the test-plan for Mir landings? Since it's a component that can affect many many components ;)
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<bfiller> sil2100: what's the status of line 43 in CI Train?
<sil2100> bfiller: hm, we can land it soon I guess
<sil2100> I have to go AFK now, so see you tomorrow
<ogra_> didrocks, no meeting ?
<ogra_> (seeing sil2100 leave)
<bfiller> didrocks: have a bunch of things in the CI Train asks for a few days
<didrocks> ogra_: on the way
<ogra_> ah k
<ogra_> no hurry
<ogra_> just wanted to know
<bfiller> didrocks: do those automaticaly get a silo? I do I ned to do something else?
<didrocks> bfiller: you can join the meeting
<bfiller> didrocks: which meeting?
<didrocks> bfiller: check the UE calendar
<didrocks> you should see a meeting
<didrocks> right now
<didrocks> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Y2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbV91cTRvNmQyMWJvNmJ0bm1mcW9xZWtsNTdnOEBncm91cC5jYWxlbmRhci5nb29nbGUuY29t.cg7k3h1nmqml7psc1nn68223i0
<didrocks> bfiller: ^
<bfiller> didrocks: Im at sprint in meeting can't come
<bfiller> didrocks: could you look at my requests in the sheet? there are a few of them
<bfiller> should be pretty self explanatory
<bfiller> didrocks: if not I'll try and join tomorrow
<didrocks> bfiller: one sec, will explain to you
<Mirv> doanac: intel AP machine crash http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/label=qa-intel-4000/1298/console
<doanac> Mirv: ack
<didrocks> bfiller: back from the meeting
<didrocks> bfiller: so… as described on the ubuntu-touch ML, we had a lot of regressions
<didrocks> bfiller: so, we had to block landings so that we can move quicker after that
<bfiller> didrocks: ah ok
<bfiller> I'm behind on my mail :)
<didrocks> (and give priority slots to what we had to revert)
<didrocks> bfiller: ah ok, that explains :p
<didrocks> bfiller: so, you have one slot assigned to you already
<didrocks> bfiller: and the dialer-app crash isn't fixed btw
<bfiller> didrocks: I know, we've been trying. don't know how to fix
<didrocks> anything else you need to land urgently (we can still assign another slot to you I guess)
<didrocks> ?
<Mirv> doanac: and nvidia seems pretty dead too http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/label=autopilot-nvidia/1298/console
<bfiller> didrocks: we can't repro the crash on the device for the dialer-app. and stack trace is useless
<bfiller> didrocks: so we don't know how to proceed
<Mirv> I'd wish to get one good run of unity stack check job (unity7)
<didrocks> bfiller: one maguro? weird, we can get it everytime though
<bfiller> didrocks: make
<bfiller> mako
<didrocks> plars: can you maybe help bfiller, is there any discrepency in the way we are running tests?
<didrocks> bfiller: meanwhile, I can attribute to you as well line 44
<didrocks> Fix for incorrect keyboard orientation on tablet sidestage
<didrocks> but as there is source + MP, maybe it's a complex landing for oyu
<didrocks> bfiller: would you prefer "Share current call contact info with the greeter in preparation for greeter running as lightdm user. Fix bug with call duration time."
<didrocks> (line 43)
<plars> didrocks, bfiller: you mean between mako and maguro? no
<bfiller> didrocks: whichever one is easier to land is fine, no prefereence
<didrocks> ogra_: image rebuilding
<ogra_> yay
<bfiller> plars: the dialer crash, is it on mako or maguro? we've been testing on mako and can't repro
<didrocks> bfiller: ok, so attributing to you 43, you have two slots, enjoy :)
<bfiller> didrocks: thank you:)
<didrocks> yw!
<plars> bfiller: it's on mako - there's no difference between how those two devices run the tests
<didrocks> and it's 100% of the time, so there is clearly a difference somewhere in how the CI system and bfiller is running the tests I guess
<didrocks> bfiller: plars: I let you in your hands :)
<bfiller> plars: boiko and I have tried so many times. I just run autopilot run dialer_app direclty on the device
<plars> bfiller: let me try on my device at home
<bfiller> plars: anything different we need to do?
<plars> bfiller: the main difference for us is that we are running scripts that do all the setup stuff around it (unlocking, etc)
<bfiller> plars: yup, try it on your device and see if you can repro
<plars> bfiller: do you use phablet-test-run?
<bfiller> plars: no
<plars> bfiller: any reason why not?
<bfiller> plars: I run autopilot directly
<bfiller> plars: I can try that
<didrocks> bfiller: you should really try as well to use phablet-test-run (especially when using the train)
<bfiller> ok
<didrocks> bfiller: that will help to avoid "green to me, not on CI infra"
<didrocks> thanks!
<plars> bfiller: We use a script at the moment run from utah that runs autopilot, but the scripts we are moving to run it with phablet-test-run (it also shows up under our staging system where we're running that)
<bfiller> plars: will try with phablet-test-run
<bfiller> should be the same
<doanac> Mirv: looks like the kernel may have gotten boggled on the nvidia node. i'm trying to get it unstuck now
<Mirv> doanac: thanks, if it takes more than 24 minutes, if you don't mind rerun the 'unity' stack of cu2d head with 'foo' in the package parameters list so that it tries to run check job only :)
<doanac> Mirv: the nodes are both back online now.
<Mirv> doanac: thanks, I'll try them out
<plars> didrocks: bfiller disappeared, but I get the same crash locally when just running with phablet-test-run
<didrocks> plars: let's see when he's back, you should have some time coverage :)
<didrocks> but ok, you can reproduce thanks!
<plars> yep
<dobey> can anyone retry https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/5551494 please? looks like thumbnailer got published after this build failed
<cjwatson> dobey: done
<dobey> cjwatson: thanks
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<plars> something is looking very wrong on 163
<plars> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/
<plars> we're not very far in, but 14-15 tests on both devices
<asac> plars: ouch :)
<tvoss> asac, plars seems to be location-service spinning
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140204.1.changes
<tvoss> asac, plars with that system-settle-before and system-settle-after fail
<asac> systemsettle
<asac> so yeah
<tvoss> on it
<plars> indeed: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-gallery-app-autopilot/155/artifact/clientlogs/top_after.log/*view*/
<plars> thanks tvoss
<asac> can phablet-test-run also run systemsettle?
<asac> that would have helped the lander to see this i guess
<tvoss> yup, that would have helped
<asac> saving time as lander can fix as he goes
<asac> tvoss: still have the same silo?
<asac> or was it taken away :)?
<tvoss> asac, nope, taken away
<asac> heh
<tvoss> asac, mir occupied it
<asac> ok so reenter the scene
<asac> so the initial approach was to only merge to trunk and release once the image goes green
<asac> guess means we need to keep free capacity of silos
<asac> so we cant get an emergency landed due to all silos being active
<asac> like fasttrack silos
<tvoss> asac, plars I ran the complete autopilot setup according to the wiki page
<rsalveti> asac: right
<asac> sure, but the systemsettle isnt included
<asac> so include it
<plars> systemsettle isn't an autoilot test though - it's just looking at top
<asac> not sure how to run it thoug :) ... but would be cool to have it as a reminder/todo
<asac> plars: right. henmce i was hoping we could have a phablet-test-run --with-ss
<asac> or something
<asac> until then its a bit tricky to run (but can be done i am sure)
<tvoss> plars, asac can I just fix on top of trunk?
<asac> i dont know
<asac> you need a MP to land
<rsalveti> tvoss: what caused the location service to top the cpu this way?
<asac> if nohthing else lands on trunk you can also land trunk
<asac> but doesnt really help much i guess
<asac> if you had the silo still you could have hit rebuild
<asac> after updating the MP with the fix
<tvoss> asac, that would have been ideal, yes
<tvoss> rsalveti, it's happening somewhere on the android side of the gps provider
<tvoss> rsalveti, after some time trying to acquire a fix, it goes spinning *sometimes*, have seen that on my phone, too
<tvoss> rsalveti, not sure what would access the gps in the test setup, though
<rsalveti> right, shouldn't we revert the lastest upload then?
<rsalveti> until we're able to get this fixed properly
<asac> veebers: you have two silos?
<asac> veebers: 004 and 007?
<veebers> asac: let me check
<asac> i think landing-010 is free
<veebers> asac: ah right, 004 is for liabutopilot-qt and can be removed (as those changes were backed out)
<rsalveti> guess it can't be reverted that easily as you also migrated to the new dbus cpp api
<tvoss> rsalveti, +1, I know how to fix it, but it's getting late here
<rsalveti> besides adding tons of coding style fixed and so on
<rsalveti> *fixes
<rsalveti> tvoss: problem is that it might not build if we revert it
<tvoss> rsalveti, fair
<asac> tvoss: guess, its not super urgent; fix it tomorrow morning and reach out to didrocks first thing (or send him a mail so he knows you are coming through)
<asac> unless there are new landings flushing happening
<asac> anyway would be better to get this fixed now :)
 * asac has to learn how this thing works
 * rsalveti wants to land mir today if possible still
<asac> slangasek: do you know how this silo allocationm/cleaning thing works?
<asac> slangasek: in the spreadsheet?
<tvoss> rsalveti, asac easy fix is to just not start the gps provider. It won't hurt as people are not using it anyway (or it takes 15 minutes for a fix)
<tvoss> with that, we can unblock the image and land the proper fixes over the next days
<slangasek> asac: I know the principles, I don't have access to the mechanics of allocating them
<tvoss> asac, rsalveti thoughts?
<rsalveti> it's really bad that we only have people that knows about the silos and such at the EU timezone
<asac> its just hitting a button once people know what to remember
<asac> so i think we should train a few more core devs like slangasek so they can help allocating those silos for emergencies
<asac> etc.
<rsalveti> tvoss: well, if you can get a better fix tomorrow morning that would still be better
<asac> do we see other tests failing?
<asac> or only settle?
<asac> if there is another test failing due to the timing things
<asac> we should ensure its going away locally by fixing this
<asac> and then its not really critical
<asac> afaik we promoted an image today?
<asac> for me its important to see if we got other regressions on top - which would be hidden if anything else failed beyond ss
<asac> tvoss: just send a mail to didrocks saying you work on a fix and will touch base with him tomorrow about landing that.
<asac> guess thats fine
<tvoss> rsalveti, that would mean me splitting the big branch in a hurry. Not sure if that makes sense
<asac> tvoss: i think its fine to just keep the bandaid fix so we can land it tomorrow alongside the other landings
<rsalveti> tvoss: right, can't you just debug and try to fix the issue itself?
<rsalveti> asac: we promoted an image today
<asac> as long as its just systemsettle it shouldnt block the line if your bandaid is confirmed (if i was the landing manager)
<rsalveti> so not promoting one tomorrow should still be fine, but we should get this fixed tomorrow
<asac> rsalveti: yeah, so i think if we have a profen fix/workaround for tomorrow to land, we can continue flushing silos, which is all we care
<asac> rsalveti: we can still promote if the workaround lands tomorrow
<rsalveti> yup
<asac> we certainly dont want to keep ss failing
<asac> as new things might sneak in
<asac> covered
<rsalveti> yeah, problem is not knowing if we had regressions or not
<rsalveti> besides this one
<asac> tvoss: so yeah, propose the workaround 1 line patch to not start the service, double check that that helps
<asac> and then put it on spreadsheet for morning shift
<tvoss> asac, just sent mail to didrocks, will work with him for the fix tomorrow, or do you want it today?
<rsalveti> tomorrow morning should still be fine
<asac> tvoss: you get up early enough. think we ould be good if he could just land something in the first batch tomorrow
<tvoss> asac, sure, will take care of that
<asac> if the real solution takes a while, dont tryu to hurry things, just go safe and get ss green with the least disrupting detour imaginable
<tvoss> yup
<asac> still double sure you test whatever is landing :P
<asac> even single lines are causing havoc
<asac> hehe
<asac> thanks
<asac> go to bed then :)
<asac> or have fun
<tvoss> asac, of course, just started armhf package build
<thomi> fginther: got a second?
<fginther> thomi, in a couple minutes
<rsalveti> asac: hey, we need you
<rsalveti> asac: we need to either remove xorg-server from landing slot 2 or do a packaging respin of the latest version to build against latest mir
<rsalveti> and only you, did or sil can do that
<rsalveti> kgunn: ^
<asac> rsalveti: ?
<asac> rsalveti: do you know where the ppa is?
<asac> rsalveti: do you know what i need to do?
<asac> delete the package from ppa?
<rsalveti> yup
<rsalveti> hold on
<asac> kk
 * asac will wait
<rsalveti> asac: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-002
<rsalveti> asac: delete xorg-server
<asac> thats outdated
<asac> how can that cause issues>?
<rsalveti> asac: that's why
<asac> what doesnt work?
<fginther> thomi, what's up?
<rsalveti> Please ensure that this version has been merged back in trunk and relaunch prepare or use ignore version destination option.
<rsalveti> asac: ^
<rsalveti> 2014-02-04 22:04:59,574 INFO Checking xorg-server (2:1.14.5-1ubuntu5)
<rsalveti> 2014-02-04 22:05:02,686 ERROR Previous available version (2:1.14.5-1ubuntu4) is not the latest version anymore in the archive (2:1.15.0-1ubuntu1).
<rsalveti> Please ensure that this version has been merged back in trunk and relaunch prepare or use ignore version destination option.
<rsalveti> http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-002-2-publish/12/console
<thomi> fginther: I was hoping I could get you to please disable automerging on lp:autopilot, as apparently it conflicts with the new landing process
<rsalveti> I tried to use the ignore version destination flag, but didn't work
<asac> rsalveti: did you get trained?
<rsalveti> indirectly, yes
<rsalveti> that in theory would fix that (selecting the right option when publishing it)
<asac> rsalveti: you remember didrocks saying something about those packages being mandatory to be there or optional after the silo was configured to have them?
<rsalveti> but didn't work
<fginther> thomi, sure. Is the landing process supposed to be using lp:autopilot or lp:autopilot/1.4?
<asac> i know he said one of those, but cant remember :/
<fginther> thomi, just asking in case something else is borked
<rsalveti> asac: not sure for packages that are manually uploaded, as xorg-server
<rsalveti> that wasn't part of the CI
<asac> right he was teaching something about them :/
<thomi> fginther: apparently lp:autopilot. I haven't figured out how we're going to support multiple releases yet.
<rsalveti> asac: just remove and we'll see :-)
<asac> rsalveti: well in the first training session it was :)
 * asac scared
<rsalveti> lol
<thomi> I may delete the 1.4 series until we're in 'U'
<asac> i have literally no idea how to delete packages from ppas anymore :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> funnny
<asac> ok found it
<rsalveti> asac: cool
<asac> now need to be brave
<rsalveti> ppa info -> delete packages
<rsalveti> DONE
<asac> ok done
<asac> Source and binaries deleted by Alexander Sack:
<asac> xorg-server 2:1.14.5-1ubuntu5 in trusty
 * asac adds another TODO to talk to didrocksa bout
<asac> wants to know why not all core-dev are in that teawm
<asac> guess is because we have no docs to hand out about this part
<rsalveti> asac: yeah, indeed
<rsalveti> well, the problem here is that the flag is not working properly
<asac> what flag?
<rsalveti> IGNORE_VERSIONDESTINATION
<rsalveti> Ignore if the latest version in destination doesn't match when prepare was started
<asac> isnt this IGNORE_VERSIONSOURCE ?
<asac> e.g. ppa content being the source rather than the dest?
<rsalveti> well, I don't have this flag here
<asac> right
<asac> just saying might be the wrong destination you think you are tweaking :)
<asac> you need to attend training next time
<rsalveti> right
<asac> and someone write docs :)
<rsalveti> yup
<rsalveti> let's see now
<asac> rsalveti: isnt sergio the lander? get trained by him :)
<asac> if you are his backup
<rsalveti> asac: not the lander itself (I still need to sponsor the landing)
<rsalveti> asac: but he's off today
<asac> so is the package gone?
<rsalveti> asac: it seems
<rsalveti> bus factor is really high currently here
<asac> what does the role "landing-sponsor" entail? e.g. the core-dev sign off before copying to archive?
<rsalveti> asac: yup
<asac> ok. was a new term for me :)
<asac> but ok to adopt i guess
<rsalveti> yup
<rsalveti> asac: still failed, guess we need a respin for xorg-server
<rsalveti> asac: can you temporarily add me to the team?
<rsalveti> can remove right after the upload
<asac> sure
<asac> rsalveti: rsalveti.net?
<asac> is your new primary email?
<rsalveti> asac: yup
<asac> didnt you use canonical at some point?
<asac> ok
<asac> welcome to the team
<asac> please use your powers wisely
<rsalveti> yeah, but used rsalveti.net to better handle the tons of emails I get from launchad
<asac> procmail > /dev/null
<rsalveti> canonical.com is fine now that we have gmail support
<asac> i use procmail to inject mailing=list tags
<asac> so i can sort them in gmail reliably
<asac> because all other searches based on subject etc. seem to be fuzzy :)
<asac> hehe
<rsalveti> yeah
<asac> s/tags/headers
<kgunn> asac: rsalveti....i see some serious voodoo going on here :)
<kgunn> hope it works
<rsalveti> kgunn: trying hard
<rsalveti> now waiting for xorg-server to build and then will try to publish it again
<asac> rsalveti: did you rebase our change ?
<asac> or did we do a zero change bump before?
<rsalveti> asac: that was just a packaging bump to build against latest mir
<asac> ok so transition
<asac> rsalveti: so the tool should have auto updated that package at best, right?
<asac> so not really a "source package", but a special category "transition reverse"
<asac> that could be treated more smartly with auto bumping
<fginther> thomi, automerger for lp:autopilot is disabled now
<rsalveti> asac: ideally, yes
<rsalveti> an automatic way to build reverse-dependencies when we have an api/abi change
<rsalveti> brb
<thomi> thanks fginther, I take it that's effective immeadiately?
<fginther> thomi, yes
<thomi> coolio!
<thomi> cheers
<fginther> thomi, have a good day
<xnox> rsalveti: what do you mean "automatic"? unless there is hard versioned shlib depends, such rebuilding will not help upgrades with apt, since one would be able to upgrade half things but not the others (on the end client that is). And if library packages are not renamed, they wouldn't be co-installable such that e.g. all PPAs would break once ubuntu archive moves.
<xnox> rsalveti: it's less pain to not break API/ABI if at all possible, failing that do a proper transition. None of which should be part of "i'm landing a mir bug-fix".
<rsalveti> xnox: right, there's no easy way, but we could try to automate if we don't leave the slot open for too long
<xnox> rsalveti: well, we have plenty of tools available, but we do not have support for "binNMUs" in launchpad. (debian has it)
<xnox> rsalveti: with binNMUs, you'd be able to request launchpad to bump version number and rebuild reverse-depends against "bumped soname library".
<xnox> rsalveti: that's the most painful part, that could be automated - thus not requiring "no change rebuilds" source packages prepared and uploaded.
<xnox> rsalveti: but it also is a very hard non-trivial bug to solve on launchpad, and due to multiarch, hasn't been yet fully resolved to keep co-installability working when only partial architectures get the binNMU rebuild.
<rsalveti> right, indeed
<xnox> (on dpkg / apt level)
<xnox> rsalveti: there is a proposal / design to resolve dpkg, and then we could look into designing/implementing things on launchpad/soyuz side. But it's a large investment of development time, and we have other bigger priorities at the moment. We've managed for 10 years without that shortcut ;-)
<rsalveti> yeah, we have way bigger things to deal first
<rsalveti> kgunn: did you get the ci training as well?
<kgunn> rsalveti: i did
<rsalveti> kgunn: still can't land because it's now complaining about my direct upload
<rsalveti> 2014-02-04 23:19:43,259 ERROR Version in ci-train-ppa-service/landing-002 (2:1.15.0-1ubuntu2) is not the last one prepared (2:1.14.5-1ubuntu5) (direct upload?).
<rsalveti> 2014-02-04 23:19:44,751 ERROR Previous available version (2:1.14.5-1ubuntu4) is not the latest version anymore in the archive (2:1.15.0-1ubuntu1).
<kgunn> rsalveti: mmm, only thing i know about that is rel team & "core-dev" can upload
<kgunn> so its all voodoo to me
<rsalveti> kgunn: what do you need to do when you want a package rebuild from something that doesn't have a proper mr
<rsalveti> kgunn: how do you add a new MR?
<rsalveti> to the slot
<kgunn> sorry...i only know from a "lander" perspective that you can add an MP to the landing sheet
<kgunn> then it'll get added into the silo by some magic
<rsalveti> right, there must be some magic place where they actually add that
<kgunn> rsalveti: its only a guess but maybe the button labeled "reconfigure (landing team)"
<kgunn> rsalveti: for fear of borking...maybe we leave it for sil/didrocks to help address ?
<rsalveti> kgunn: where is that button?
<veebers> doanac, fginther: is there a way to use the calxeda server to build debs? i.e. if i'm working on a lib that doesn't build under qemu
<kgunn> look on the tab for the 002 silo
<rsalveti> right
<doanac> veebers: sorry - don't know the answer.
<rsalveti> that should be it
<veebers> doanac: nw, cheers
<kgunn> rsalveti: note...xorg-xserver is totally manual wrt this process...
<kgunn> unless you're trying to add something else ?
<rsalveti> kgunn: yeah, I give up, don't want to explode things around
<rsalveti> kgunn: let me sent an email
<kgunn> rsalveti: thanks for trying...i do appreciate it...i want it in archive as bad as anybody
<kgunn> ok..wife calling me
<kgunn> later
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-02-05
<fginther> veebers, yes, is this for an existing project (i.e. can you just submit an MP)
<veebers> Hi fginther, yeah this is for libautopilot-qt
<fginther> veebers, it appears to be already setup. If you submit an MP to test, the armhf ci job should save the deb files
<veebers> fginther: ah right good idea :-) Thanks
<asac> xnox: maybe your uploads have made our image go bloody? :)
<asac> hmmm
<asac> or not
<asac> /usr/bin/dialer-app: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libmirprotobuf.so.0: undefined symbol:
<asac> _ZN6google8protobuf18GoogleOnceInitImplEPiPNS0_7ClosureE
<asac> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/164:20140205:20140115.1/6457/dialer-app-autopilot/735638/
<asac> libprotobuf8:armhf from 2.5.0-5ubuntu2 to 2.5.0-7ubuntu1
<asac> slangasek: ^
<asac> not good to have a InitImpl function in an inline thingy
<asac> i am sure that defeats the purpose of InitImpl
<asac> feels like one of those SONAME bumps due to header bustage
<asac> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/164839352/protobuf_2.5.0-5ubuntu2_2.5.0-7ubuntu1.diff.gz -> see: once.h diff
* vila_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: vila | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<xnox> asac: all my changes are to do with shutdown on the desktop, plymouth is disabled on touch and i tested all my uploads on grouper before uploading.
<asac> xnox: aye... already found protobuf as you can see :)
<sil2100> ogra_: MEETING!
<sil2100> Ouch, caps-lock
<tvoss> didrocks, I'm here, too
<asac> didrocks: so think to be safe we might want to have someone look at the ones that dont show the symbol crash ... like weather or terminal
<asac> i guess its still the same
<asac> but... you never know :)
<cjwatson> I suspect libmirprotobuf being broken will make it pretty painful to investigate anything :)
<tvoss> cjwatson, so downgrading libprotobuf8 helps here
<cjwatson> that's no surprise at all
<cjwatson> I don't need help diagnosing this, I'm busy testing the fix :)
<cjwatson> but yes, I suppose you could check that e.g. terminal works after downgrading libprotobuf8
<cjwatson> might be worth doing
<ogra_> terminal input is broken ... (return and backspace dont work)
<ogra_> so probably pick something else
<cjwatson> or whatever, something that isn't showing the protobuf symbol crash but where autopilot just gives up in a huff
<ogra_> system-settings doesnt start in the latest image for me ... should be good for a test
<asac> terminal worked yesterday
<asac> the AP
<asac> so should be fine to check if the AP regressions go away
<asac> tvoss: ^^ can you run terminal AP as well? or weather?
<asac> tvoss: try clock
<asac> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/164:20140205:20140115.1/6457/ubuntu-clock-app-autopilot/736007/
<asac> that also failed and worked yesterday and we dont see the symbol crash
<asac> so if that goes green with downgrade i feel pretty safe
<asac> tvoss: trying :)?
<asac> (sorry, but your device just seems ready to running that clock AP :))
<tvoss> asac, trying now
<tvoss> asac, just completed the terminal tests successfully
<tvoss> asac, clock app tests are running, too
<asac> nice one
<asac> seems we just need to get those two things in, kick image and then can continue at reasonable pace :)
<cjwatson> so, I can't get my emulator to work properly right at the moment.  when the slowest build ever finishes, can I hand somebody .debs to try out?
<cjwatson> building on porter-armhf.c.c at the moment
<asac> cjwatson: give them to tvoss
<asac> sorry tvoss :)
<tvoss> cjwatson, yup, just shoot them over
<davmor2> didrocks: mako is screwed no apps opening on whatever image is currently out
<davmor2> back in 20
<didrocks> davmor2: yeah, would be nice if you can join our morning call :)
<didrocks> davmor2: all that is dealt, for now, just wait for next image (we hope to kick it ASAP)
<asac> cjwatson: tvoss: already shot something over to tvoss?
<cjwatson> the hamsters are grinding as fast as they can
<cjwatson> which is not very fast
<cjwatson> I'll shoot over .debs as soon as I have them
<cjwatson> you know, sod it, I'm going to dump this into trusty-proposed in parallel and block it there until it's tested
<cjwatson> otherwise it's just another mumble-dozen minutes of build time
<cjwatson> mumble and ccsm work fine with a local build of the new source here
 * didrocks does the same with location-service meanwhile
<didrocks> get that to a silo
<asac> thanks :)
<asac> hamsters :P
<asac> staging in proposed sounds appropriate
<davmor2> didrocks: what time is the morning meeting?
<didrocks> davmor2: 9:30 UTC
<davmor2> didrocks: hangouts?
<didrocks> yep, it's a hangout
<cjwatson> let's see if https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/protobuf/2.5.0-8ubuntu1 beats my build on the porter box
<ogra_> the last upload took 22mins on armhf
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> and 19 on arm64 ... pretty slow for twice the bits :)
<cjwatson> as I said on #ubuntu-devel, backlogged + slow database master
<cjwatson> package size won't have been particularly relevant
<ogra_> no, but i would have expected a 64bit CPU to build faster
<cjwatson> oh you mean the protobuf build
<ogra_> (though looking at ppc vs ppc64 the pcc variant is faster than the ppc64 one)
<ogra_> yeah
<cjwatson> our arm64 hardware is not exactly production-quality
<ogra_> yeah, i guess
<ogra_> well, even amd64 builds it slower than i386
<cjwatson> also, arm64 and ppc64el lose out because those builders are hosted in 1SS, and there's some network slowness between that and the main Launchpad DC that nobody's ever been able to track down well enough to fix
<cjwatson> that will utterly dominate any CPU performance in this case
<ogra_> ah, so it isnt exactly the build time
<ogra_> yeah, that makes sense
<cjwatson> though it's true that the build itself was 14 seconds slower on ppc64el here
<cjwatson> it also shows 300M more disk space used though
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> thats a lot
<davmor2> didrocks: I'll see what I can do then
<cjwatson> the amd64 build itself was one second faster than its i386 counterpart, but about 340M more disk used
<ogra_> seems the 64bit arches use more deps
<cjwatson> you can't really do this kind of fine-grained comparison on single packages very sensibly anyway :)
<ogra_> yeah, i just found it curious to see the numbers
 * ogra_ grins about xnox' "say-no-to-x11" branches ... 
<ogra_> its a quest !
<cjwatson> tvoss: deb http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/tmp/protobuf/ ./
<cjwatson> tvoss: though https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/protobuf/2.5.0-8ubuntu1/+build/5555680 is done so you should just be able to pull it from trusty-proposed shortly
<cjwatson> (or from the librarian)
<cjwatson> in fact better to test the librarian builds really
<tvoss> cjohnston, ack and thax
<tvoss> thx
<sil2100> s/cjohnston/cjwatson
<cjwatson> tvoss: I need to go to the bike shop; if you test this and it looks good before I get back, feel free to close bug 1276531 and that should cause it to slide into trusty
<ubot5> bug 1276531 in protobuf (Ubuntu) "ABI regression" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1276531
<tvoss> cjwatson, ack
<cjwatson> thanks
<tvoss> looks good so far, clock tests are running after installing the deb
<cjwatson> ok, good, hopefully there'll be no surprises
<ogra_> as long as apps start again ...
<ogra_> :)
<tvoss> ogra_, could you please install https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/protobuf/2.5.0-8ubuntu1/+build/5555680/+files/libprotobuf8_2.5.0-8ubuntu1_armhf.deb and see if the apps start working again?
<tvoss> ogra_, works for me
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> tvoss, seems fine
<ogra_> cjwatson, ^^^
 * ogra_ has system-settings running again 
<tvoss> ogra_, ack and thx
<tvoss> ogra_, asac closing the bug that cjwatson pinged me
<asac> nice one
<asac> so we have ti testd?
<asac> if so colin can release the proposed block
<asac> didrocks: ?
<didrocks> asac: doing CITrain training, but sil2100 is looking/helping
<didrocks> he's working on dbus-cpp as well
<tvoss> asac, closing the bug now, fine with you?
<tvoss> asac, that unblocks the package in proposed and let's it migrate as I understand it
<asac> is the stuff in archive?
<asac> closing bug unblocks the package in proposed?
<asac> i dont think so :)
<asac> didrocks: fine with releating proposed block?
<sil2100> asac: cjwatson said that closing the bug will cause the package to migrate
<asac> for protobuf?
<asac> ah cool
<didrocks> asac: yep :)
<sil2100> asac: ^
<asac> if didrocks is happy lets try that
<asac> interesting feature
<tvoss> sil2100, so I'm setting it to fix committed or fix released?
<tvoss> didrocks, ^?
<sil2100> tvoss: not sure, cjwatson would be the one to know ;) We're betting on Fix Committed
<tvoss> sil2100, done :)
<sil2100> \o/
* vila_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<cjwatson> tvoss,sil2100: fix committed won't do anything, any actual closed state (e.g. fix released) is fine
<tvoss> cjwatson, thx
<cjwatson> I've fix-released it now
<tvoss> cjwatson, thank you :)
<cjwatson> asac: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2013-October/001068.html FYI
<sil2100> cjwatson: hah, so me and didrocks guessed wrong ;)
<ogra_> cjwatson, wow, sweet !
<cjwatson> thanks for the tests
<ogra_> (why did i never notice that mail)
<davmor2> ogra_: because you get more than 1 mail a day?
<asac> cjwatson: wow... so thats avail for everyone? cool stuff
<ogra_> asac, note that date
<asac> yes
<asac> hence
<asac> :)
<ogra_> we have that since like ... forever
 * ogra_ didnt know about it either ... i somehow missed that mail 
<asac> well... i guess it this mechanic detail
<cjwatson> start of this cycle isn't forever :)
<asac> was not in my head
<ogra_> :)
<asac> i thought touch had a way to block through bzr
<cjwatson> you do as well, yes
<ogra_> we do
<asac> yeah, but i was stuck at that :)
 * ogra_ has only used it at release time though 
<ogra_> i dont think we had to touch it since
<cjwatson> what that mechanism gives you that the bug mechanism doesn't is that you can *unblock* during freezes
<ogra_> (dider probably did)
<rsalveti> morning
<sil2100> davmor2: hi! I fixed the SMS OSK problem, it might be released sooner-or-later with some other changes
<davmor2> sil2100: nice :)
<rsalveti> argh, launchpad is just giving me timeout errors today
<sil2100> Same here
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah
<davmor2> rsalveti: it knows you are going to try and make it work
<ogra_> some upgrade ... something needs regeneration ... everything gets slow for a while
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> didrocks: mlankhorst is finishing the xorg migration and then we should be good to publish mir
<sil2100> rsalveti: \o/
<rsalveti> hopefully nothing will explode :-)
<cjwatson> ogra_: no, it's not about anything needing regeneration, please don't make things up :)
<cjwatson> the master database system was being upgraded to precise (that's just finished), and so it was taken out of rotation and a slower slave was temporarily promoted to master
<ogra_> i thought it needs to re-fill a db
<ogra_> sorry
<cjwatson> it's older hardware and can't quite do the job as quickly
<cjwatson> but it's a lot better than taking all of LP down for an hour or two
<asac> indeed
<cjwatson> the slaves are replicated, it had everything, just not necessarily well-cached etc.
<cjwatson> trying a few times should be sufficient; and I think wildcherry is being swapped back in RSN
<didrocks> rsalveti: probably not, but I just want to kick an image with location-service and protobuf fix first
<didrocks> rsalveti: then, we just publish xorg, mir… whatever
<rsalveti> didrocks: great
<rsalveti> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/qtubuntu/empty/+merge/204183 can be merged already btw (from landing-1)
<didrocks> rsalveti: you can click on "merge and clean"
<didrocks> rsalveti: that would do it for you
<didrocks> (in landing-001)
<rsalveti> DONE
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> thanks rsalveti :)
<rsalveti> :-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti, yeah, don't confuse the landing box ;-)
<rsalveti> nice, it keeps spinning to see if the packages are really gone
<rsalveti> sergiusens: hey, welcome back
<didrocks> rsalveti: yeah, it can take times to have them really cleaned
<didrocks> rsalveti: see http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-001/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-armhf/Packages
<didrocks> for instance
<rsalveti> yeah
<didrocks> but then, you should be fine, once everything is really cleaned, the line will change to "landed" and landing-001 will be available
<sil2100> tvoss: how's it proceeding? Will we have to land dbus-cpp only or process-cpp as well?
<tvoss> sil2100, dbus-cpp has to land
<sil2100> tvoss: ACK
<cjwatson> fixed protobuf is in trusty now, btw
<ogra_> yay
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> So now just the fix from tvoss is needed ;
<sil2100> tvoss: you have many eyeballs eyeballing you!
<tvoss> sil2100, sure
<tvoss> sil2100, that's not that new :)
<tvoss> didrocks, I could use some help here: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/dbus-cpp/force_gcc_4.7/+merge/204909
<tvoss> didrocks, when trying to build with dpkg-buildpackage, gcc 4.8.x is chosen
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> -Package: libdbus-cpp1.1
<didrocks> 18+Package: libdbus-cpp1
<didrocks> why was it changed in trunk and now it's back to compatbility?
<tvoss> didrocks, shouldn't have been switched on trunk
<didrocks> -- The C compiler identification is GNU 4.7.3
<didrocks> -- The CXX compiler identification is GNU 4.7.3
<didrocks> -- Check for working C compiler: /usr/lib/ccache/gcc-4.7
<didrocks> -- Check for working C compiler: /usr/lib/ccache/gcc-4.7 -- works
<didrocks> /usr/lib/ccache/g++-4.7 here (but I'm using ccache)
<tvoss> didrocks, not working here, but let's just wait for the silo
<didrocks> tvoss: hum, we aren't building dbus-cpp in a silo, right?
<didrocks> as we can't ship the whole trunk
<didrocks> which is != archive
<didrocks> we only want your fix, right?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes
<sil2100> didrocks: that's why I'm dputting dbus-cpp to the PPA
<didrocks> sil2100: still not published for me
 * didrocks hesitates to bother LP guys as I guess it's a followup on the upgrade (and maybe catching up)
<sil2100> Still not popping up for me as well ;/
<cjwatson> the cron jobs are disabled right now for the second of the two db switches today
<cjwatson> i.e. switching back to the real master
<cjwatson> they should return in a few minutes
<didrocks> ok, thanks cjwatson :)
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sil2100> tvoss, didrocks: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-005/+build/5557271 <- it's using 4.7 here
<sil2100> \o/
<tvoss> sil2100, thanks
<didrocks> /usr/bin/g++-4.7
<didrocks> phew
<didrocks> and the cherry-pick works
<didrocks> contrary to trunk with half renaming :)
<didrocks> let's see as soon as it's published
<didrocks> got everything tested
 * ogra_ likes cherries 
<ogra_> with cream !
<didrocks> and picks? :p
<ogra_> indeed !
<jibel> fginther, hey, there is something I don't understand with http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/address-book-service-trusty-amd64-ci/46/ maybe you can help
<jibel> fginther, a header has been moved from src/addressbook.h to lib/addressbook.h and modified to add new methods
<jibel> fginther, but the build seems to be grabbing the old version of the source package
<jibel> and it fails with xxx as no member start()
<jibel> fginther, any idea what could happen here?
<fginther> jibel, looking
<sil2100> tvoss: ok, so dbus-cpp failed because of symbols...
<sil2100> tvoss: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-005/+packages
<fginther> jibel, I know what this is and have an MP in the works to fix. The job configuration needs to be modified to bump the package version so that bzr bd will treat it as a 'new' upstream
<sil2100> tvoss: to make sure I cherry-picked your fix correctly, here's the diff https://launchpadlibrarian.net/165051845/dbus-cpp_1.0.0%2B14.04.20140123-0ubuntu1_1.0.0%2B14.04.20140123-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<fginther> jibel, should be ready shortly
<jibel> fginther, good, how shortly is it?
<tvoss> sil2100, the cherry picking looks sane
<sil2100> I'm not familiar with inter-toolchain problems, but can that be caused by the different toolchain?
<fginther> jibel, I'll have address-book-service ready in a few minutes
<jibel> fginther, perfect, thank you!
<fginther> jibel, I've triggered a rebuild on that MP
<rsalveti> didrocks: xorg-server is in, so once the build with location-service is done, we can try to land mir again
<didrocks> rsalveti: right, I'll keep an eye and keep you posted
<rsalveti> thanks
<didrocks> rsalveti: btw, I forgot, but there is another override (which was in the message, but it's not that clear)
<didrocks> rsalveti: there is an "ignore dest version check" option in publish
<rsalveti> didrocks: tried that yesterday, but didn't make any difference
<didrocks> IGNORE_VERSIONDESTINATION
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> ah, that is a bug, the override should work
<didrocks> do you remember which run?
<didrocks> (I'll have a look)
<rsalveti> let me check
<rsalveti> didrocks: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-002-2-publish/13/
<didrocks> rsalveti: thanks, that should have worked, I'll give it a look
 * didrocks first look at why google apps script is "thinking"
<davmor2> sil2100: I got bored and now I am a time.sleep lord http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~davmor2/+junk/is_there_an_update/view/head:/isthereanupdate.py
<balloons> ping sergiusens
<sil2100> tvoss: once you're back from lunch, give us a status report ;)
<sil2100> davmor2: sadly you'll have to wait some more even, we're still waiting for the dbus/location-service fix
<davmor2> read the else it check once an hour after the first hour is gone :)
<sergiusens> balloons, is it wrt to the click buddy mr bundle? :-)
<tvoss> xnox, can gou give me a hand in tricking a dpkg-buildpackage to use gcc 4.7?
<tvoss> xnox, my debian/rules looks like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6879879/
<xnox> tvoss: drop line 7, not needed, as DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH is defined inside the include from line 9
<balloons> sergiusens: sorry wifi here is horrid :-) Yes, let's talk click-buddy please
<plars> didrocks: ogra_: any idea when to expect the next image?
<xnox> tvoss: and you need a build-dependency on g++-4.7
<xnox> tvoss:  and that should work, can I fetch the whole thing to test here?
<didrocks> plars: no idea at all, tvoss and sil2100 are working on dbus-cpp fix
<tvoss> plars, on it, need to figure out symbol file changes
<sergiusens> balloons, I've have 3 hours in meetings now; but I can still pay attention to irc; so feel free to shoot
<tvoss> xnox, sure @build dep, that's there, here is what I get: -- The C compiler identification is GNU 4.8.2
<tvoss> -- The CXX compiler identification is GNU 4.8.2
<tvoss> -- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-linux-gnu-gcc
<tvoss> -- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-linux-gnu-gcc -- works
<tvoss> -- Detecting C compiler ABI info
<tvoss> -- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done
<tvoss> -- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-linux-gnu-g++
<tvoss> -- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-linux-gnu-g++ -- works
<davmor2> ogra_: new n7 is razor right?
<ogra_> davmor2, flo
<davmor2> ogra_: right thanks
<ogra_> razor is the old grouper with 3G iirc
<xnox> tvoss: and what is the cmake package version number?
<davmor2> thanks
<tvoss> xnox, 2.8.12.1-1ubuntu5
<xnox> tvoss: that should just work.
<xnox> tvoss: can I please fetch the full source package / branch please?
<tvoss> xnox, well, that would be my wish, too :)
<xnox> tvoss: does adding -DCMAKE_CXX_COMPILER=$(CXX) and -DCMAKE_C_COMPILER=$(CC) to the end of dh_auto_configure make it work?
<tvoss> xnox, let me check
<xnox> (ugly & explicit and shouldn't be necessary...)
<xnox> if that also doesn't help, it could be that there are custom toolchains or BuildTypes overriden in the CMakeLists in those sources.
<tvoss> xnox, lp:~thomas-voss/dbus-cpp/force_gcc_4.7/
<tvoss> xnox, that actually works
<xnox> tvoss: =) and it does the right thing in the clean chroot / sbuild as well. \o/
<tvoss> xnox, nope, the dirty line works
<tvoss> :)
<xnox> tvoss: i've cloned your branch and without modifying it, built it, and it used gcc-4.7.
<tvoss> xnox, might well be that my system is just screwed up
<rsalveti> didrocks: any news regarding the location service & image?
<rsalveti> I know you'll be off soon :-)
<xnox> tvoss: well, i built in a clean trusty sbuild, as ~= done by launchpad. So it will work there. And extra -DCMAKE_*_COMPILER will not hurt.
<tvoss> xnox, great, as long as I can get dpkg-buidpackage to throw .symbol file issues at me
<xnox> tvoss: ah, that =) note it will typically throw mangled symbols at you.
<sil2100> rsalveti: tvoss is working on that ^
<rsalveti> alright :-)
<sil2100> rsalveti: the problem got found, fixed but now there's a lot of symbols mis-matches
<ogra_> freking symbols ... rip them out !
<xnox> tvoss: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ#I.27m_exposing_a_new_C.2BAC8-C.2B-.2B-_symbols_in_my_library.2C_it_seems_that_some_packaging_changes_are_needed.2BICY- and read the portion about C++ mangled symbols and how to demangle them.
<xnox> starting from "NB! For C++ ..."
<xnox> tvoss: if something is not clear feel free to poke me, i've documented that bit of symbols management.
<sil2100> xnox: the funny thing here is that we have some arch-dependent symbols as well
<sil2100> xnox: like, some symbols differ for 32 bit archs and 64 bit archs
<sil2100> xnox: I hacked around the symbols file before, but it's so terrible that my eyes burn
<xnox> sil2100: you simply mark them optional, or restrict them by arch.
<xnox> sil2100: if you filter and demangle C++ symbols they bleed your eyes less, and there is less per-arch variance.
<xnox> sil2100: e.g. _ZN26AccelerometerSensorReading11qt_metacallEN11QMetaObject4CallEiPPv@Base 0.5.1+13.10.20130412ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1
<xnox> sil2100: becomes this:
<xnox> (c++)"AccelerometerSensorReading::qt_metacall(QMetaObject::Call, int, void**)@Base" 0.5.1+13.10.20130412ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1
<xnox> sil2100: and it no longer varies per-arch (since it's encoded as "int", instead of a "N amount of bits int")
<sil2100> xnox: yes, that's what I did previously
<sil2100> xnox: but it took a long time to do, with a lot of vimdiff and copy+paste madness
<xnox> sil2100: there isn't anything better than that =/ and i do agree that C++ generally makes ones eyes bleed =) hence the http://tgceec.tumblr.com/post/74534916370/results-of-the-grand-c-error-explosion-competition
<sil2100> xnox: I know all this as the current symbols file uses a lot of (c++|optional) and (c++|arch=amd64 arm64 ppc64el) and such
<xnox> (if one starts to poke symbols, or debug bugs in nested template initialisation)
<sil2100> But yeah...
<sil2100> xnox: :(
<xnox> sil2100: yeah, "optional" is bad, cause it wouldn't catch regression on that arch. and it's sad that one has to expand 64bit arches like that =(
<ogra_> well, we dont use that package anywhere except on armhf currently
 * ogra_ would go with an interim fix and make it "Architecture: armhf"
<ogra_> to finally get us unblocked
<didrocks> tvoss: seems that you are pushing still some commits to the branch
<didrocks> are you done or not really?
<sil2100> tvoss: I have some symbols files ready right now, let's see how it goes
<tvoss> sil2100, thx
<sil2100> tvoss: actually, work on the symbols files on your branch normally
<sil2100> tvoss: we'll temporarily drop the symbols file for this one upload
<tvoss> sil2100, yup, that's what I'm trying to understand
<tvoss> sil2100, build passes just fine here
<sil2100> tvoss: to unblock stuff we'll be doing shlibs -V
<tvoss> sil2100, ack
<tvoss> sil2100, we can clean up the dbus-cpp branch tomorrow then
<tvoss> didrocks, mind clarifying what you mean with abi not being in good shape?
<didrocks> tvoss: I'm working on fixing things now, can explain afterwards, but weird that symbols keep changing for something which is at a 1.0.0
<tvoss> didrocks, I really don't think that our assumption should be that interfaces don't change anymore
<tvoss> didrocks, but we have had that conversation before
<didrocks> in that case, it's not a library, but let's move on for now
<thostr_> didrocks: sil2100: can anybody reconfigure silo8? (we found an issue while testing and have a new MP added)
<ogra_> tvoss, shouldnt that become a 2.0.0 then ?
<tvoss> ogra_, sure, happy to bump the major version number
<ogra_> well first have some symbols files ;)
<tvoss> didrocks, what is our easy to use way of sharing code between projects then?
<tvoss> ogra_, I have, believe me, and I have been throught the process of updating them more often then I actually wanted to
<tvoss> didrocks, and updating the symbols file really isn't easy but a real pain, just saying
<didrocks> then, start acting as a library
<didrocks> anyway again, I'm fixing things
<didrocks> no time for chatting
<sil2100> thostr_: in a moment, we're in firefighting mode right now ;)
<thostr_> sil2100: have you reconfigured? it seems it got autoupdated, at least the silo now shows all MPs, so is this just a spread sheet feature or is jenkins job properly set up?
<sil2100> thostr_: I did not do anything yet, still busy, but we noticed problems with google spreadsheets today already
<didrocks> thostr_: I'm doing it now
<thostr_> didrocks: thanks!!!
<didrocks> the spreadsheet is updated automatically
<didrocks> (it's a formula)
<didrocks> this doesn't come from the backend
<thostr_> didrocks: ok, so just let me know when it's reconfigured
<didrocks> thostr_: done
<thostr_> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> yw
<didrocks> basic testing done
<didrocks> jasoncwarner: asac: we didn't get any location as we have to wait for 10+ minutes, but the process doesn't go crazy ^
<didrocks> so, we'll publish this
<didrocks> tvoss: ogra_: entering proposed
<tvoss> didrocks, ack
<asac> ricmm: can you come back?
<ogra_> didrocks, yay, finally
<asac> ricmm: your P&P tab came up :)
<asac> as scaring people
<didrocks> kgunn: ok, so to keep you posted (even if the infos are already on the touch ML)…
<didrocks> kgunn: we just published the fixes that will enable to get a better image
<didrocks> this is migrating to distro
<ogra_> didrocks, rsalveti is informed ... i'll do the image and he can do the rest then
<didrocks> ogra_: thanks!
<ogra_> both packages are not blocked in proposed or anything, right ?
<kgunn> didrocks: ack
<ogra_> (i.e. just a matter of waiting)
<didrocks> kgunn: so, once the image is kicked (and I hope someone will have time to do very very basic dogfooding to ensure at least the image isn't is a worse shape…), rsalveti will publish Mir
<didrocks> ogra_: shouldn't, but I'm staying, don't worry
<ogra_> ok
<didrocks> until they are in the release pocket at least
<kgunn> ogra_: rsalveti just hit me up...i don't mind doing some quick testing
<ogra_> the office should get better sofas for you :)
<didrocks> ogra_: clearly… tell that to my manager :p
<ogra_> jasoncwarner, ^^
<didrocks> "special didrocks' order"
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> ;)
<rsalveti> kgunn: alright
<rsalveti> didrocks: yeah, will quickly test the image, test the mir stuff to make sure nothing explodes and we'll try to land it again
<didrocks> rsalveti: excellent, thanks a lot :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: will brb (~1h), hopefully in time to test the new image :-)
<didrocks> rsalveti: get a bigger dinner
<rsalveti> yeah
<didrocks> :)
<ogra_> rsalveti, lol
<ogra_> wishful thinking
<didrocks> let's get them published in proposed first :p
<ogra_> details
<didrocks> ahah
<ogra_> seems location-service is in dep-wait on ppc ppc64 and arm64
<ogra_> and dbus-cpp on ppc64
<ricmm> asac: sorry was cooking while on another call, no irc then
<ogra_> in madrid you should get an IRC capable stove ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: but that's expected
<didrocks> it's not new
 * didrocks recheck
<ogra_> whee, location-service moved on
<didrocks> dbus-cpp
<didrocks> hum
<ogra_> well, its just done on arm64
<ogra_> give it a bit
<didrocks> Missing build dependencies: g++-4.7
<didrocks> argh
<ogra_> sigh
<didrocks> ok
<ogra_> but thats ppc64
<didrocks> so, let's remove them, checking rdepends first
 * didrocks uses even more drasticness
 * ogra_ looks in the other direction
 * didrocks flushes
 * ogra_ hears the gurgling 
<jibel> cihelp can you tell me what I miss to have this https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/address-book-app/abook_delete_contact_pickmode/+merge/203790 merged?
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<fginther> jibel, looking
<fginther> jibel, this project is now under the ci-train process, are you familiar with that?
<jibel> fginther, not at all
<fginther> jibel, I was hoping you were and could tell me :-(
<fginther> jibel, let's see what I can find
<jibel> fginther, okay, I'll see with renato if he knows
<balloons> fginther: LOLOLOLOLOL
<fginther> jibel, I found some email sent to ubuntu-phone list on Jan 17 "[Ubuntu-phone] Introducing the new upstream release process: CI Train"
<ogra_> === Image 165 Building ===
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^^
 * rsalveti back
<rsalveti> ogra_: great, almost in time
<ogra_> yeah, dbus-cpp got stuck so it took a bit longer
<ogra_> (no gcc-4.7 pn ppc64)
<ogra_> *on
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> didier did some evil behind the scenes shuffling (not sure what) and it ended up in the archive now
<rsalveti> great
<Saviq> fginther, was calxeda-pbuilder offline for some time? the armhf builder got pretty queued up: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-trusty-armhf/
<balloons> rsalveti, fginther, or someone else on the phablet-tool team, would you be able to review https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/phablet-tools/run_tests_from_custom_location/+merge/205033 ? I'd like to try and build upon this this week @ the sprint, so it would be helpful to get this merged in phablet-tools and released
<rsalveti> balloons: sergio should be able to get that reviewed quickly
<rsalveti> he's just not on-line now it seems
<rsalveti> but I'll ping him once he's back
<balloons> rsalveti: I was hoping to avoid bogging down sergio :-)
<balloons> I've asked him a few other favors
<rsalveti> don't worry, it's better for him to review this, since he's the maintainer anyway
<ogra_> yeah, and just means more free drinks for him the next time you meet him
<rsalveti> balloons: + wdir=/home/phablet
<rsalveti> balloons: mind use wdir=/home/$USER ?
<rsalveti> *using
<balloons> ogra_: hehe.. so let's say I'm just trying to keep my drink bill lower eh? :p
<jibel> rsalveti, I can change that, previously it was /home/phablet/autopilot/ which didn't exist anyway
<ogra_> heh
<rsalveti> jibel: yeah, as you're changing it anyway, let's get that fixed :-)
<jibel> agreed :)
<jibel> done
<fginther> Saviq, in this case there is nothing wrong, we're just down a few machines due to an upgrade that needs to be done on the machines that are offline
<fginther> Saviq, I also noticed the backlog and will try to get that upgrade finished
<Saviq> fginther, yeah ok, saw that it's progressing now, just wanted to let you know in case something's gone awryt
<Saviq> -t
<fginther> Saviq, feel free to ping if you think something might be wrong, there's a chance that the monitoring is missing something
<rsalveti> ogra_: did the cdimage part of the build finished already?
<rsalveti> seems so, like 10 mins ago
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> but we should test before pushing the button on mir
<ogra_> system-image will still take a bit
<rsalveti> right, just wonder if the build was already done
<rsalveti> *wondered
<rsalveti> seems to be fine after I updated it by hand, will reflash from scratch using the latest image and enable the ppa to do some more testing with it
<rsalveti> sergiusens: for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/phablet-tools/run_tests_from_custom_location/+merge/205033
<sergiusens> rsalveti, hmmm, I already commented... that breaks ci
<ogra_> === Image 165 DONE ===
<rsalveti> \o/
 * ogra_ OTAs on maguro 
<ogra_> i really like the new upgrader
 * tvoss grabs phone
<jibel> sergiusens, how does it break CI?
<sergiusens> jibel, it's in my comment; the change of the /home/phablet/autopilot path
<ogra_> rsalveti, kgunn, i'd say go wild with Mir
<ogra_> image looks ok on maguro
<rsalveti> ogra_: looks fine indeed
<rsalveti> testing on mako
<rsalveti> will do a quick testing with latest mir again and will try to land it for real
<ogra_> calls/sms work, apps start etc
<jibel> sergiusens, but this path doesn't exist currently and there is always an error during tests
<ogra_> (and top output looks sane too)
<jibel> sergiusens, that's a bug that has nothing to do with this MP imo
<jibel> sergiusens, for example https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/5089/console
<jibel> bash: cd: /home/phablet/autopilot: No such file or directory
<kgunn> ack flashing now
<sergiusens> jibel, all the tests in ci run phablet-click-test-setup to get the click tests
<sergiusens> jibel, I was acually hoping to have a generic test getter and a test runner; or do you think it better to merge all under the same script?
<sergiusens> jibel, that last thing is actually a question :-)
<jibel> sergiusens, from a test writer perspective it is better to have a single tool that makes everything. from a CI perspective separate tool is more flexible
<jibel> sergiusens, now we can have a wrapper for dev/test writers that glues together separate tools
<sergiusens> jibel, yeah, for click, I had click-buddy for that; in the end would build, install, provision and run
<sergiusens> haven't really thought about the debs yet though
<sergiusens> for click as well, I was removing the need to know the python module name and just knowing the click package name
<asac> ogra_: we really got 165?
<asac> :0
<asac> thought that would never happen :)
 * asac crosses finger
<asac> s
<asac> :)
<ogra_> asac, yeah, and it is fine
<ogra_> (hopefully the dashboard will agree ;) )
<asac> ogra_: what is the best case? 1 test failure?
<asac> or all green?
<ogra_> i guess 1 failure on mako 15-17 on maguro
<ogra_> i havent run the AP tests ... didrocks just wanted a short smoketest to make sure it doesnt go wild ... before we let Mir in
 * ogra_ would expect us to be back at the old 1 and 16 failure scheme 
<tvoss> ogra_, asac just started ap tests on my phone
<ogra_> great
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140205.1.changes ...
<ogra_> the changeset looks fine and small as well
 * ogra_ calls it a day 
<ogra_> rsalveti, there is no need that you kick an image after Mir landed, at 3:00 UTC the cronjob will kick off anyway
<rsalveti> ogra_: alright
<rsalveti> ogra_: enjoy
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> kgunn: alright, landing
<rsalveti> trying at least
<kgunn> rsalveti: yep...all looked good here
<kgunn> i just test u1 acct and loading a click app and all ok
<kgunn> seems people got the AP stuff ok...and getting same results
<rsalveti> kgunn: Finished: SUCCESS
<rsalveti> it's happening
<tvoss> ogra_, asac ap looks good here
<asac> cool
<asac> tvoss: all ?
<tvoss> asac, nope, not finished yet
<asac> but cool anyway
<rsalveti> kgunn: should, should be all in proposed already
<rsalveti> kgunn: hopefully landing in release in ~1 hour
<rsalveti> will be afk for a bit, but will check in one hour
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<kgunn> rsalveti: thanks!
<didrocks> rsalveti: hey, just checking back, now that the image is built (not sure about your dogfooding result), were you able to publish Mir? (seems google spreadsheet isn't really responsive here)
<didrocks> oh, -changes tell me yes ;)
<didrocks> I assume everything's fine then, great!
<kgunn> didrocks: you still on? now can i hit merge/clean ?
<rsalveti> didrocks: yeah
<rsalveti> kgunn: not yet
<didrocks> kgunn: you need to wait for Mir to be in the release pocket
<rsalveti> kgunn: let's wait it to be released
<kgunn> rsalveti: ah yeah...i see, gotta wait for that to say taht
<kgunn> that
<kgunn> ok
<didrocks> kgunn: no harm done before, it will just tell you "not ready yet" :)
<rsalveti> didrocks: all good for now
<didrocks> rsalveti: excellent!
<didrocks> kgunn: the status won't update on the spreadsheet, but I guess rsalveti will help you to know when it's ready. I'll try to work on updating the status automatically on the status when I get some time for that
<kgunn> ack...thanks all for the help
<kgunn> time to do it again :)
<didrocks> yw! I hope everything's will be fine from now on :)
<didrocks> kgunn: no client breakage/xorg involved this time? :)
<kgunn> didrocks: sure...
<didrocks> if so, should be easier
<kgunn> didrocks: the real answer is to bring xorg guys into the fold and make them use landing
<didrocks> kgunn: more than agreed. I think you saw my answer…
 * didrocks sad is to have warned but seems the advice was dismissed
<didrocks> s/sad is/is sad/
<didrocks> but anyway, done now ;)
<rsalveti> yeah
<didrocks> see you tomorrow guys!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-02-06
<asac> a house full of green :)
<asac> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/166:20140206:20140115.1/6473/
<asac> good work!!
<asac> cjwatson: rsalveti: tvoss: thanks!
<tvoss> asac, yup :)
<tvoss> asac, with that, happy Thursday
<asac> beautiful
<asac> you too!
<asac> ogra_: ^^ thanks!
<asac> and better: we got ten more silo ppas set up :)
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<asac> 09:43 < asac> a house full of green :)
<asac> 09:43 < asac> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/166:20140206:20140115.1/6473/
<asac> 09:43 < asac> good work!!
<asac> didrocks: sil2100: ^^
<asac>  :)
<asac> thanks
<sil2100> \o/
<asac> morning :)
<didrocks> asac: thanks, first things we checked in the morning
<asac> 09:47 < asac> and better: we got ten more silo ppas set up :)
<didrocks> (even before getting up from bed :p)
<sil2100> asac: morning! Yes, we saw the test results during breakfast
<asac> lol
<didrocks> asac: yep!
<didrocks> saw the email
<didrocks> asac: and it's an image with Mir!
<asac> indeed!
<asac> thats the best
<didrocks> no more unity8 cfrash
<didrocks> crash*
<didrocks> there is just one failure on maguro we need to investigate
<didrocks> (the messaging-app one)
<didrocks> asac: we are waiting for the dogfooders though
<asac> right
<didrocks> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Y2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbV91cTRvNmQyMWJvNmJ0bm1mcW9xZWtsNTdnOEBncm91cC5jYWxlbmRhci5nb29nbGUuY29t.us2orfbhb8ssqjui2u15tajj3s
<asac> davmor2: talk to msm about your N10
<asac> thx
<didrocks> asac: FYI, autopilot has some wrong packaging change
<didrocks> so we reject this landing
<asac> didrocks: what was the change?
<didrocks> asac: dependencies and they removed [!powerpc]
<asac> didrocks: can you keep stuff in the silo so they just need to respin?
<asac> i think we had them long enough in there to justify not throwing them out
<didrocks> asac: yeah, they need to push one more MP or one more commit
<asac> right
<didrocks> that's what I mean by rejecting
<asac> so yeah. if reject means: cant publish, then thats fine
<didrocks> yeah
<asac> (ratehr than go back to starting point)
<asac> hehe
<didrocks> but it means that they are not following the MP guidelines
<asac> didrocks: tell them they should get their MPs that change packages signed off by core-devs
<asac> during the MP review
<asac> this will prevent such late coming surprises
<didrocks> yeah
<asac> (which is in line with our MR excellence thingy that asks folks to get more reviews from all that need to do that)
<asac> didrocks: s/tell/recommend and give hint/ :)
<didrocks> asac: yep
<asac> didrocks: send them a nice mail, explaining them that and give them hint how they can iterate (e.g. update MPs and hit build) and CC jfunk
 * asac recommends that :)
<didrocks> asac: yeah, we're handling that, maybe as well there is another reason, fetching the history
<asac> ack
<tvoss> sil2100, I'm confused: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/dbus-cpp/force_gcc_4.7/+merge/204909 builds fine locally with dpkg-buildpackage, debuild and bzr bd
<tvoss> cyphermox_, around?
<sil2100> tvoss: hi! No symbols mismatch?
<tvoss> sil2100, hang on, still investigating
<sergiusens> tvoss, could be  a builder issue: dpkg-architecture: warning: Couldn't determine gcc system type, falling back to default (native compilation)
<sergiusens> sh: 1: i386-linux-gnu-gcc-4.7: not found
<tvoss> sergiusens, where do you see that?
<sergiusens> tvoss, in the build logs for the failure
<sergiusens> tvoss, in the i386 build here: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/dbus-cpp/force_gcc_4.7/+merge/204909/comments/479295
<tvoss> sergiusens, hmmm, interesting, don't see it on the amd64 build though
<tvoss> sergiusens, ack, seeing it now, thx
<tvoss> sil2100, with http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6884470/ I get missing symbols
<tvoss> sil2100, that is, that patch applied on top of my branch
<sergiusens> dpkg-shlibdeps: error: couldn't find library libdbus-cpp.so.1 needed by debian/dbus-cpp-dev-examples/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/dbus-cpp/examples/upower/upower (ELF format: 'elf32-littlearm-hfabi'; RPATH: '')
<sil2100> tvoss: strange, you sure it's using 4.7? Since you saw that in the silo the same modifications (without the name change) had symbols mismatch
<tvoss> sil2100, I'm sure, checked it twice
<tvoss> sil2100, looking at the symbols that are missing, it strikes me that they all refer to libstdc++ types or ctors/dtors/operators. And I would expect those symbols to change with compiler versions
<tvoss> sil2100, I cannot easily diff the symbols as some are reported as missing, which confuses the diff command line on the wiki
<sil2100> tvoss: ok, this is strange, but maybe something in trunk is causing the symbols not mismatch anymore?
<tvoss> sil2100, not sure how that would cause the issues I'm seeing, I did the same steps that CI did
<tvoss> sil2100, so I would suggest that I revert the chanes to the binary package version I did in that branch, and then see how I can fix the symbol issue. I would appreciate some help with that
<davmor2> asac: will do
<didrocks> asac: all new silos taken into account now!
<davmor2> didrocks: last two images have worked, g+ and facebook links are magically working again I don't know who fixed that :)  everything looks pretty stable need to test the calls and texts and stuff but on the whole pretty reliable so far :)
<didrocks> davmor2: maybe a Miry-thingy? :p
<didrocks> davmor2: oh please check with omer, he's dogfooding as well
<didrocks> so just gather data
<didrocks> and +1 or -1 :)
<davmor2> didrocks: didn't make the call sorry, emergency at home will try tomorrow once we know what is happening today.
<didrocks> davmor2: thanks! just ensure you don't dup work
<davmor2> didrocks: no worries
<tvoss> sil2100, still around? :)
<sil2100> tvoss: yes, been moving from one room to another ;)
<sil2100> tvoss: let me test the branch here though - will you change the package name in the end, or revert it to libdbus-cpp1?
<sil2100> I mean, is the change to libdbus-cpp1.1 going to stick?
<Laney> psivaa: Can you check the work that plars talked about in bug #1275786 happened?
<ubot5> bug 1275786 in Ubuntu CI Services "Please add ubuntu-system-settings-autopilot to touch smoke testing" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1275786
<Laney> We don't see it in the jobs on q-jenkins or the dashboard
<psivaa> Laney: sure, 1 sec
<tvoss> sil2100, I thought we should keep it at 1.1
<sil2100> ogra_, didrocks: autopilot in release pocket, we kicking a new image?
<psivaa> Laney: as per the comment on the bug, this is still in the testing branch.
<psivaa> Laney: i could still not find that in the dev jenkins that we use internally.
<Laney> psivaa: Oh, that doesn't mean 'testing' like 'the test results'?
<Laney> mmm
<psivaa> Laney: no.
<Laney> I see
<Laney> but it's not there anyway, eh?
<psivaa> Laney: i could not find it. may be plars is running somewhere that i am not looking at.
<Laney> secret testing dungeon
<psivaa> Laney: heh, i'll wait for him to get the latest. should be online in a couple of hrs
<Laney> k
<sil2100> tvoss: if yes, then I can try helping out with symbols then - it's a pain, and I think we might divide it for clarity into more than one symbols file
<sil2100> tvoss: but in such a way that we don't duplicate symbols
<davmor2> didrocks: is maguro now dropped it seems to think that the only upgrade path is to 161
<tvoss> sil2100, appreciate your help, but we should start automating symbol updates asap, they are a huge time sink
<davmor2> didrocks: meh nevermind
<didrocks> sil2100: done btw
<tvoss> sil2100, pushed
<sil2100> didrocks: \o/
<davmor2> didrocks: I'd changed the mode to stable
<robru> cyphermox_, http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-001-2-publish/ just a few lines in two differen tpackages there
<ogra_> sil2100, ah, sorry, was afk for a bit
<ogra_> but i see didier already kicked one
<didrocks> sil2100: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6884858/
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks :)
<rsalveti> I love green, awesome
<rsalveti> with the new mir and so on
<sil2100> rsalveti: indeed, this really made our day in the morning
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah, now we just need to make bfiller fix that darn dislaer-app crash
<rsalveti> hahah
<xnox> didrocks: http://xkcd.com/1296/
<rsalveti> lol
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<rsalveti> didrocks: do you know if the ci train ppa builds are also respecting components?
<rsalveti> didrocks: like, giving errors when a package from main starts depending on some others from universe?
<rsalveti> probably not yet
<thostr_> when do we expect qt 5 packages build on ppc again?
<didrocks> rsalveti: no, I remember we enabled the components option in the daily-release ppa for a while but there were some issues with it. We tried to remember with Laney but failed
<didrocks> something to clearly look at
<rsalveti> right
<didrocks> xnox: ahah :)
<didrocks> xnox: there is one commit in unity7 where njpatel put "I made a boo boo"
<rsalveti> lol
<didrocks> thostr_: when we'll migrate on 5.2
<thostr_> didrocks: so, what do we do until then? ignore all ppc builds?
<didrocks> thostr_: well, the system is looking at the previous publication of your component
<didrocks> so, if you already have it built, yeah, you need to do that painful transition until 5.2 is there
<didrocks> but if the previous one didn't built one powerpc, the system knows it and ignore the dep-wait
<cjwatson> not just powerpc, also arm64 and ppc64el in many cases
<didrocks> cjwatson: yeah, we are just talking about the jenkins job first, which is using the ppas which don't build arm64 and ppc64el
<didrocks> but I'm looking at all arch for proposed->release, don't worry :)
<cjwatson> right, though once we're less hw-constrained those PPAs should be building arm64 and ppc64el too
<plars> psivaa: Laney: ah, my bad. I added it, but didn't create the job for it. I'll do that at the end of the current image run to avoid disruption, and then run it alone so that it gets added to the daily results
<Laney> plars: sweet
<robru> mhr3_, I have unity-scopes-shell building in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-003/ , will be ready for testing soon.
<mhr3_> robru, awesome
<sil2100> ogra_: ping
<ogra_> sil2100, answered in the PM
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks ;)
<sil2100> didrocks, ogra_, psivaa, davmor2: you know how the dogfooding is going of image 166?
<sil2100> Can we promote that?
<ogra_> om265er was doing that
<davmor2> sil2100: done as far as I was aware didrocks knew about it this morning/early afternoon
<sil2100> davmor2: you did both mako and maguro?
<davmor2> sil2100: I did none om26er did them I'm testing qt 5.2
<davmor2> it's really broken
<ogra_> sniff
<ogra_> whats broken with it ?
<sil2100> davmor2: oh, you mean Omer finished testing
<sil2100> ogra_, didrocks: are we promoting the image then?
 * ogra_ hasnt heard back from omar ... so up to didrocks 
<rsalveti> kgunn: can we try to land latest mir already? :-)
<davmor2> ogra_: the dialer, installing click packages, the weather app, the indicators are in a different order (not sure if that is a big issue) etc etc
 * rsalveti wants the hwcomposer 1.2 support
<rsalveti> kgunn: also, were you able to get someone to start working on enabling run-time backend selection in mir?
<ogra_> davmor2, bah, thats bad news
<davmor2> and now I can't file a bloody bug grrrrrrrrrrr manually it is then https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjuCdq68GSyVdGI4dGllUUxyZGxhc0tZWFhqNnJaaFE#gid=0
<davmor2> ogra_: ^
<kgunn> rsalveti: sorry...had to run my kid to school....whole hour...its snowing here, crazy
<sil2100> ogra_, didrocks: so, Omer finished testing, it looks green for me
<kgunn> rsalveti: alf is going to look at it today for scope
<rsalveti> kgunn: haha, no worries
<rsalveti> meanwhile I'm melting here
<kgunn> w/o looking he thot couple to a few days
 * kgunn wishes he were melting
<rsalveti> kgunn: great
 * ogra_ has nice spring weather ... 10°C and sunshine ... (while it should be -10 and snowing)
<rsalveti> 10C is fine
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> just enough to leave the terrace door open while working
<ogra_> totally unusual though
<rsalveti> kgunn: are you first going to release mir 1.5 before we try another landing?
<rsalveti> or can we already flush trunk?
<kgunn> rsalveti: just looking...at spreadsheet...i can punch merge now right ?
<rsalveti> afaik trunk is already 2/3 weeks ahead of 1.4
<rsalveti> kgunn: already did that yesterday
<rsalveti> kgunn: we're all good
<kgunn> rsalveti: oh well...not really... unless you mean trunk == lp:mir/devel :)
<kgunn> we're weird
<kgunn> on mir team
<rsalveti> kgunn: yeah, devel
<rsalveti> we need to flush things faster for mwc and 4.4 support
<kgunn> rsalveti: oh, no...the good news is, while pipe was clogged i updated
<ogra_> ++
<kgunn> rsalveti: oh yeah...i missed that one damn commit by a day
<kgunn> rsalveti: it went in on devel y'day
<rsalveti> right
<kgunn> will queue up another mir quickly...just need to talk to guys to see if anything else will come thru we should "wait" on
<kgunn> wait == 2 days maybe
<rsalveti> 2 days is fine
<robru> mhr3_, looks like the build is ready. let me know how your testing goes and then I can publish it if successful
<mhr3_> robru, i pushed one more rev to the mped branch, and trying to build again doesn't work, what to do?
<robru> mhr3_, how are you trying to build? I think I need to build it myself...
<robru> mhr3_, just want to confirm, same MPs right? just a new commit, no new MPs?
<mhr3_> robru, i just clicked the build button again
<mhr3_> right
<mhr3_> robru, i knew you need to do reconfiguration if i made a new branch, so thought doing this would be easier
<mhr3_> apparently i was wrong :P
<robru> mhr3_, no, I still think this is easier...
<robru> mhr3_, but something goofy is going on. CSS isn't loading here so the page looks all impossible to read
<mhr3_> did i break jenkins?
<mhr3_> yey me!
<robru> mhr3_, I dunno, restarted firefox and it seems fine. my system is messed lately. ok, I reran the build with 'ignore_step' selected and it seems to be working. I'm not sure why it didn't notice the new commit before
<mhr3_> oh well.. adding  to train weirdness
<mhr3_> robru, still can't believe you called it train... trains and nice and cosy :P
<robru> mhr3_, haha, i didn't come up with the name. despite a few warts, this system is *wayyyy* slicker than what we had before. Now we get packages built in PPA directly from MPs. makes it way easier to install the stuff on the phablet for testing. way easier to automate testing as well
<robru> mhr3_, ok it looks like the new commit got built. please test!
<davmor2> ogra_: is there a nice way to get the crash report off the phone in a sensible format?  Currently apport-cli -c /path/to/crash keeps telling me its not an official app so can't report  grrrrr
<robru> mhr3_, actually can you check that the new commit made it in? suddenly I have doubts...
<ogra_> davmor2, hmm, no idea, ask pitti
<mhr3_> robru, it's in the diff, so yea
<robru> mhr3_, ok great. still getting the hang of this train thing ;-)
<davmor2> ogra_: thanks will do :)
<sil2100> ogra_: so!
<ogra_> sil2100, still waiting for a word from your boss
<sil2100> ogra_: didrocks said a +1 on promoting 166!
 * ogra_ doesnt want to be cursed at in french if he released without approval
<sil2100> ogra_: he's busy in a meeting but I poked him personally
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> ..."Waiting for other process to release the global lock" ...
 * ogra_ twiddles thumbs
<robru> mhr3_, ok just ping me when you're satisfied with the testing and I can publish
<mhr3_> robru, i'm satisfied
<mhr3_> robru, all the code it touches doesn't run in the default image so it's completely safe
<robru> mhr3_, also it turns out that technically you are supposed to click build. for future reference, you have to check 'IGNORE_STEP' to make it rebuild new commits.
<robru> mhr3_, ok great
<ogra_> === Image 166 Promoted ===
<mhr3_> that's why noone noticed that i'm fixing a possible crash :)
<robru> mhr3_, ok I published it. once you see it get past -proposed and into the archive, you can go ahead and click 'merge and clean'
<sil2100> \o/
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<robru> thostr_, ok, upstart-app-launch is ready for building in silo 5.
<thostr_> robru: thanks
<robru> thostr_, you're welcome! ping me when you're satisfied with the testing and then I can publish it for you
<thostr_> I'll... will take a while though
<robru> thostr_, ahhh it looks like we all EOD in an hour ;-) so don't rush, we'll publish it tomorrow morning.
<robru> thostr_, after this sprint is over we'll have better geographic dispersion for 24h landing-availability
<thostr_> robru: that will be very handy then
<robru> thostr_, next week ;-)
<robru> seb128, looks like settings finished building if you want to start testing
<robru> mhr3_, scopes-shell is in the release pocket! please 'merge and clean' that landing
<mhr3_> robru, done, thx
<seb128> robru, I've tests running for 10 minutes or so
<robru> seb128, haha, ok.
<tedg> didrocks, We're getting an odd failure: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-005-1-build/30/console
<tedg> didrocks, Could that be due to the override version?
<thostr_> I'm getting an exception of packagemanager in silo1... could anybody check?
<didrocks> tedg: meeting, I'll have a look in few sec
<cyphermox_> Mirv: https://launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/+archive/ppa
<tedg> didrocks, Who's in the meeting?  Should I ping them so they need to leave too?  ;-)
<didrocks> tedg: we are coming :)
<didrocks> ahah :)
<Mirv> cyphermox_: merci
<didrocks> tedg: ah, this is expected
<didrocks> tedg: robru did rerun it with the correct parameter
<didrocks> to tell "don't care about what's in the archive"
<didrocks> we can explain you more later on
<didrocks> plars: joining?
<plars> didrocks: yes, one sec
<tedg> didrocks, Okay, is there something we should be putting in the landing sheet to signal that?
<didrocks> tedg: no, you can do that on your own
<didrocks> tedg: it's the "ignore destination version" (or whatever it's called)
<tedg> didrocks, I can't :-)  thostr_ ^
<didrocks> yeah, thomas has power!
<thostr_> tedg: let me try
<tedg> thostr_, I think that robru already did
<tedg> thostr_, There's a build 31 running
<thostr_> tedg: ok
<thostr_> tedg: if not, just reping
<tedg> Will do, was more mentioning for the future.
<Mirv> updated wpa + nm, restarted network-manager
<cyphermox_> Mirv: ok
<sil2100> ogra_: why didn't you share Didier's post yet?!
<ogra_> sil2100, sorry, was catfeeding
<ogra_> :)
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: plars | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<davmor2> pmcgowan, ogra_: I know the bug reports for the QT5.2 are really short for all of those I can pad them out with steps and so on I've also been grabbing logs and crash reports as I've gone.  Mirv has let me know that the multimedia is still down which I think is the cause for a lot of the high bugs hence no report I'll retest when the qt multimedia fix lands hopefully tomorrow :)
<pmcgowan> davmor2, thanks
<davmor2> rsalveti: the QT5.2 qtmultimedia fix is that in the ppa now?  So I can trial it tomorrow :)
<rsalveti> davmor2: not yet, sergiusens is working on that
<davmor2> ah cool thanks
<sergiusens> rsalveti, right, let me get to it
<thomi> Hi - can anyone tell me who I should talk to to get window-mocker landed in distro? I guess it's still on the old system, since automerger is still running for it
<popey> is it known that wifi is broken on latest proposed?
<popey> nmcli d shows no wifi device
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<fginther> thomi, by any chance does veebers know?
<thomi> fginther: otp, one moment
<fginther> he's the "lander" contact for the other components
<thomi> fginther: I'm not sure what you're asking?
<thomi> veebers is on holiday today, I can probably help though
<fginther> thomi, on the ci-train spreadsheet, veebers is listed as the contact for the other autopilot components. I assumed he was versed on the process or at least knows who to talk to
<thomi> yeah, he knows, but.. does *everything* go through ci-train now?
<thomi> and if that's the case, how come automerger is still switched on for some things?
<fginther> thomi, ah, you weren't asking for it to be added to ci-train.
<fginther> hmm
<thomi> no
<thomi> I really don;t know which process to use to land that component
<fginther> thomi, you should be able to get help from the daily release team (didrocks, cyphermox_, kenvandine, robru, sil2100, Mirv)
<thomi>  thanks, will email them
<fginther> ls
<xnox> am I missing something, or do annon users no longer have ability to retry jobs on s-jenkins?
<xnox> i need to retrigger merge proposal, now that protobuf/mir is fixed in the archive.
<xnox> since this is just another merge proposal, I should be able to self-service myself.
<xnox> why can i not click on http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/dialer-app-ci/159/rebuild ?
<xnox> cihelp ^
<fginther> xnox, I can click that for you, to my knowledge there has never been anonymous access to that ability
<fginther> xnox, rebuilding now
<xnox> fginther: which is very odd. Given that it's using up your highly valuable time, on trivial button pushing.
<xnox> fginther: or is it again the case of not being able to do a per job access control?
<xnox> fginther: can we do some kind of generic remote triggers for any jobs on any jenkins, and then put a sensible ACL mediation on top of it.
<xnox> cause really, anybody should be able to retry merge-proposal/ci, and the person who propose the merge should be able to self-service.
<fginther> xnox, yes, jenkins ACL is not specific enough to cover this. There really should be a REST api that can be triggered to accomplish the same goal
<fginther> that is, we could implement a very basic API to accomplish that task
<fginther> and then "just" provide the ability to rebuild given the link
<xnox> fginther: hm
<xnox> "Project-based Matrix Authorization Strategy?
<xnox> with that, you can enable 'Enable project-based security' per job basis, where you can set up the matrix permissions the same way as you set the global ones."
<xnox> i'm not sure what half of those words mean, but it sounds good.
<xnox> also https://issues.jenkins-ci.org/browse/JENKINS-1504
<fginther> xnox, thanks for the pointers, this area has been a hot button lately, I'll talk to ev about getting something worked up
<xnox> fginther: i guess i should spin up a jenkins to do it.
<xnox> fginther: since all jenkensi are behind VPNs we should be able to allow e.g. any authenticated with openid user to push /some/ buttons
<xnox> fginther: e.g. the retry one on adt, or retry one on merge proposal thingy.
<fginther> xnox, gotta go, let's pick this up again
<xnox> fginther: ta! see ya =)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-02-07
<Saviq> cihelp, hey, can anyone here reconfigure a silo for me?
<ogra_> "<Fishscene> I want to give a HUGE thank you to whoever gave the greenlight for Mir 0.1.4 to be in the Ubuntu touch image."
<ogra_> i want to frame that for my wall (or at least have a T-Shirt with it) !!!
<tvoss> popey, good morning
<popey> tvoss: good night ☻
<tvoss> popey, ah yeah, you are in a different part of the world
<tvoss> popey, can I ask you to test something on mako for me?
<psivaa> Saviq: hello, do you know where that's configured. (or a link to the job)
<psivaa> my guess is that this needs access to lillypilly
<Saviq> psivaa, Mirv is taking care of me now, thanks
<psivaa> Saviq: great. thanks
<didrocks> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/168:20140206.2:20140115.1/6487/music-app-autopilot/
<didrocks> ogra_: psivaa ^
<psivaa> ogra_: i just tried one test after installing uidmap on 169, but the lxc-autostart crash still occurs.
<ogra_> psivaa, thanks, then it sits deeper down somewhere, i'lkl talk to stgraber ... (i dont think we ever used lxc-autostart so worst case i will just disable the upstart job)
<psivaa> ogra_: ack
<sil2100> hm, mediascanner2 and hud don't seem to be the ones causing the music-app problem, chasing down further
<sil2100> I have another candidate
<tsdgeos> guys, any idea what this error is http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/2647/console ?
<tsdgeos> vanguard is not here :D
<sil2100> tsdgeos: poke cihelp ^
<tsdgeos> there's no cihelp ?
<psivaa> tsdgeos: sil2100: let me take a look
<psivaa> tsdgeos: bzr: ERROR: Invalid http response for https://xmlrpc.launchpad.net/bazaar/: Unable to handle http code 502: Bad Gateway
<didrocks> tsdgeos: the keyword, from what I know, ping everyone on the ci team (if there is no vanguard)
<tsdgeos> ahhh
<tsdgeos> psivaa: yes i saw that too, but is that something that will heal itself or does anyone need to act on that
<vila> tsdgeos: lots of timeouts on lp this morning, 502: Bad Gateway is a known fallout
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> so it'll autoheal
<tsdgeos> tx
<vila> tsdgeos: lp will probably recover, depending on when this happened, you may have to re-run your job
<psivaa> tsdgeos: the issue normally goes away after some time if you try. i've kicked off one now
<tsdgeos> ok, tx
<robru> Saviq, ping about maguro unity8 failure http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/168:20140206.2:20140115.1/6490/unity8-autopilot/744272/ are you aware of this? can it be fixed?
<Saviq> robru, no, didn't have time to look at it, but for the last few days a random test was failing almost every image
<Saviq> robru, so it's rather weird
<robru> Saviq, yeah, we're hoping to resolve these random failures. i don't understand them either
<robru> Saviq, some kind of timeout or race condition i guess
<Saviq> robru, also, nothing changed in unity8 anywhere around that code, I'd like to check whether the autopilot release had anything to do with it
<robru> Saviq, oh good idea. we did have an autopilot regression recently that needed to be reverted, this could be similar
<robru> didrocks, ^
<robru> davmor2, can you try running unity8-autopilot on maguro, see if you can reproduce http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/168:20140206.2:20140115.1/6490/unity8-autopilot/744272/
<robru> Saviq, so the decision from didrocks is that we can't land unity8 until these failures are resolved. it's really important to us to get maguro working because it'll put us in better shape for when the emulator becomes the primary target
<didrocks> robru: Saviq s/resolved/figured out the cause/
<Saviq> since when the fuck is maguro a target again
<Saviq> I'm getting tired of this really
<didrocks> Saviq: have you tried on the emulator? I guess robru is doing it now
<Saviq> didrocks, I don't have time for this
<Saviq> didrocks, I'm trying to deliver everything that we need for MWC
<didrocks> Saviq: I understand that, we you need to understand that we try to not build technical debts
<Saviq> can we do the "when emulator becomes the primary target" when it actually does become a primary target? and not a week before MWC?
<didrocks> Saviq: I guess that's something to discuss at the management level. If they agree to build technical debts, that's ok then, not a decision that you or I should take
<didrocks> Saviq: so, to help your team, I asked robru to test on the emulator
<Saviq> didrocks, also, IIUC it's emulator on x86 that we'll be targetting, not the QEMU one, which is simply unusable and uncomparable to anything that we plan to ship on?
<didrocks> Saviq: I have no idea/didn't hear any decision on that particular one
<didrocks> but yeah, I agree that we should target as emulated should just be the slowest device that we'll ship
<didrocks> (and not slower or quicker)
<robru> thostr_, ping about silo 5 upstart app launch. did you finish testing it? can i publish?
<thostr_> robru: we did a first round of testing and it was ok, but I want to give it another shot
<robru> thostr_, ok great. just ping me when you're ready to publish. i'm here for 6 more hours
<robru> didrocks, http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-006-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-keyboard_0.99.trunk.phablet2+14.04.20140206-0ubuntu1.diff
<thostr_> robru: but you can give us a silo for 54
<robru> thostr_, sorry, in a sec
<Mirv> didrocks: it seems I got the (familiar) backtrace bug #1277480. sorry for being carried away with Qt, I should have started with this. it seems the proposed fix unity-mir branch is still to be released, bug 1271879
<ubot5> bug 1277480 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "qmlscene crashed with SIGABRT in qt_message_fatal()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1277480
<ubot5> bug 1271879 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "qmlscene crashed with SIGABRT in qt_message_fatal()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1271879
<davmor2> robru: possibly but not till after Lunch I got my hands full till then
<robru> davmor2, ok thanks
<davmor2> robru: oh actually it's just the one set let me see if I can set that off now and then I'll carry on with the stuff I need to get on with
<robru> davmor2, great, thanks
<robru> didrocks, http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-010-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_messaging-app_0.1+14.04.20140206-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, this was released
<didrocks> IIRC
<robru> thostr_, ok, just looking at 54 now. since it's a new package i'm going to review the packaging a bit before starting the silo.
<didrocks> let me check
<didrocks> Mirv: ah no, it's in a silo
<didrocks> landing-004
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, ignore it for now then, thanks!
<robru> didrocks, please preNEW https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/unity-scope-scopes/trunk/+merge/205352 ;-)
<Mirv> didrocks: yeah, still in a silo
<sergiusens> Mirv, have you tried the qt 5.2 to upgrade with the latest image?
<sergiusens> didrocks, can we enhance trains (not today), to work with either packaging branches and/or udd?
<didrocks> sergiusens: as long as bzr bd works, yeah, it should work (but we need to ensure that the bot can push)
<didrocks> sergiusens: let's see that next week if you don't mind
<robru> thostr_, ok, for line 54 please update the description (explain what the package is, and mention that it's a new package. then i will make a silo for you)
<thostr_> mhr3 ^^^
<sergiusens> didrocks, yeah, no rush; but getting a as close to image build is awesome IMO and reduces the personal build effect (and covers much more hw)
<mhr3> robru, done
<robru> mhr3, thanks
<didrocks> sergiusens: more than agreed
<didrocks> sergiusens: we are going over the silo with the team btw to attribute (you should get one soon)
<Mirv> sergiusens: the last I checked was yesterday, but no I haven't yet checked how the qtmultimedia-touch upload affects the upgrade. I'd like to test that ASAP.
<didrocks> sergiusens: as I'm not around on Monday and Tuesday, I try to ensure the service doesn't stop :)
<robru> mhr3, thostr_: ok, line 54 got silo 002. go ahead with building & testing
<robru> mhr3, no wait hang on
<sergiusens> didrocks, thanks
<sergiusens> Mirv, great, sorry for the delays, had symbol issues on the no code change rebuild ;-)
<Mirv> sergiusens: can you clarify a bit if you intend qtmultimedia-touch 5.1.1 to be still used with Qt 5.2, or will you rebase it to 5.2? if the former, I should probably rebuild it against Qt 5.2 in the PPA (have you tried it?)
<sergiusens> Mirv, I will provide an upgrade path to whatever Qt version you use
<Mirv> sergiusens: what would be the quickest path to getting working multimedia in the Qt 5.2 PPA now? I guess I could simply try to upload the qtmultimedia-touch as is to there? https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2
<robru> mhr3, thostr_: sorry for the false start, silo 003 is ready to go, please begin build now
<sergiusens> Mirv, given that the -touch package was supposed to die 2 months ago I didn't provide an upgrade path; so I need to write prerm's for diversion first and then rewrite all the diverts for the new multimedia package
<Mirv> sergiusens: because I believe a rebuild is always needed
<Mirv> sergiusens: yeah.. too bad it didn't agree to die yet :)
<sergiusens> Mirv, let me try the upgrade path later today and see how to solve it (if there's a delta)
<Mirv> sergiusens: thanks!
 * ogra_ hugs cyphermox_ ... thanks for the lxc fix
<didrocks> ogra_: we are almost back to everything fixed!
<ogra_> yeah, i see that :)
<didrocks> just this random unity8 failure that needs investigation
<sil2100> music-app failures should be no more \o/
<ogra_> yay
<robru> sergiusens, silos 11 and 12 for landings 60 and 61, respectively.
<sergiusens> ty
<robru> mhr3, silo 3 assigned for landing 54, ready to build.
<mhr3> robru, thx, building
<robru> yw
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<psivaa> didrocks: no big surprises on maguro with 169 except rssreader failures probably caused by the unity8 crash in http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/169:20140207:20140115.1/6491/ubuntu-rssreader-app-autopilot/
<Saviq> robru, hey, any luck reproducing with the emulator?
<robru> Saviq, no sorry. had a few false starts with it but it's only just started running in the last 5 minutes or so
<Saviq> robru, ok thanks
<robru> davmor2, any word on maguro unity8 tests?
<davmor2> robru still running
<Saviq> robru, FWIW, when I ran the unity8 suite in the emulator, the emulator segfaulted at some point
<robru> Saviq, haven't seen a segfault yet, but it took me a couple tries before it would even boot at all
<Saviq> robru, do you know if emulator is supposed to work on proprietary drivers at all?
<robru> Saviq, no idea, sorry. just poking at this because didrocks told me it was a priority
<Saviq> robru, ok thanks
<davmor2> robru: grrr phone locked up
<robru> davmor2, no worries. you can probably restart it and finish before my emulator finishes ;-)
<davmor2> robru: right reboot done starting again
<davmor2> robru: I'm off for lunch in a minute I'll just leave it running
<robru> davmor2, sure, thanks
<robru> Saviq, yep, segfault :-/
<Saviq> didrocks, ↑ unity8 ap tests + emulator == emulator segfault
<didrocks> Saviq: waow… :/
<ChrisTownsend> josepht: Hi, is there an issue with the Unity7 automerger?  We've had an MP approved since yesterday that has not merged yet: https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/unity/hud-controller-gvariant-type-error/+merge/204893
<josepht> ChrisTownsend: looking
<ChrisTownsend> josepht: ThankS
<plars> Laney: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/169:20140207:20140115.1/6492/ubuntu-system-settings-autopilot/ system settings tests are getting some failures occasionally and some crashes - any ideas?
<josepht> ChrisTownsend: it looks like the unity autolanding job is running now, once it's done I'll check on that MP and run it manually if needed.
<Laney> plars: seb128 is looking at it because I can't reproduce
<ChrisTownsend> josepht: Ok, cool, thanks for looking.
<seb128> seems like an autopilot issue to me
<seb128> plars, ^
<seb128> it's hitting an utf error in autopilot
<thostr_> robru: line 36 should be good for landing now
<plars> seb128: I don't think we see that in the other tests, but they may be decode()ing around it. Might be worth asking the QA team if they have some best practices there, or opening a bug against autopilot
<plars> seb128: what about the crashes though?
<seb128> plars, I didn't look at those yet
<robru> thostr_, ok thanks. we are waiting for lxc to hit the archive, then we will kick an image build, then publish yours.
<plars> seb128: the lxc crash seems to be happening on every test
<plars> didrocks: ^
<didrocks> plars: yeah, we already know it and we have a fix publishing right now :)
<plars> seb128: the dbus one is unique though I think, and new to this build. The previous two builds went through the system settings test without hitting it, it seems
<seb128> Laney, plars: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6891523/
<davmor2> robru: 1 failure checking if it is the same
<robru> davmor2, can you pastebin it?
<Laney> how can lxc and dbus crashing be the fault of system-settings?
<ogra_> Laney, lxc-autostart ?
<ogra_> we dont use it so it shouldnt have any ill effect
<davmor2> robru: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6891542/
<tedg> thostr_, Is there anything blocking publishing the UAL silo?
<robru> davmor2, ok, that's not the same one from today but it is the same one from yesterday. http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/167:20140206.1:20140115.1/6480/unity8-autopilot/741839/
<robru> davmor2, can you run it again to see if it's reproducible, or if it's flaky?
<davmor2> robru: will do
<robru> Saviq, ^
<robru> davmor2, thanks
<robru> tedg, we are waiting for lxc to hit the archive, then we will kick an image build, then publish UAL.
<tedg> robru, Uhg, okay.  Can we allocate another silo to get that one building then?  Or does the locking stop us?
<tedg> Can we run the merge step without publish?
<robru> tedg, er, which? lxc is already in -proposed, it will be done soon, we just want an image built before we release the new UAL
<robru> didrocks, ^
<didrocks> tedg: once we publish, the branch is pushed to ~ps-jenkins/<component_name>/trusty-proposed
<didrocks> so you will be able to base on that
<didrocks> robru: FYI ^
<robru> didrocks, http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-005-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_upstart-app-launch_0.3+14.04.20140206-0ubuntu1.diff please ack
<tedg> didrocks, Well, I don't need to base anything, I was more worried about starting to kick off the next silo.
<robru> tedg, it's ok, we are publishing it now
<robru> tedg, ok, we kicked the publish job. once it hits the archive then thostr_ can do the 'merge and clean' step.
<tedg> robru, Great, thanks!
<tedg> Filling out line 62 now :-)
<plars> didrocks: was there a 20140107.1bad android build?
<plars> '20140107.1bad' - exactly that is
<Saviq> robru, davmor2, are you looking any more into the unity8 failure, or do we need to take over?
<seb128> plars, so the u-s-s issues are between ubuntu-download-service and autopilot
<seb128> plars, the service seems to output random chars including non utf8 ones
<seb128> plars, and autopilot tries to log the output and doesn't handle the non utf chars
<robru> Saviq, well I don't have any ability to check it with emulator crashing. i'm just waiting for davmor2 to have a second run. would appreciate if you could look at it as well
<davmor2> Saviq: I'm running the tests again as I got yesterdays error rather than todays, But I've also had the phone lock up on me too
<dpm> hi josepht - I've noticed Jenkins is not running on https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/fix-fetching-notes/+merge/205372 , do you have any idea how we can get it to review and land the branch?
<josepht> dpm: looking
<dpm> cool, thanks
<cjohnston> josepht: dpm its currently running
<plars> didrocks: so is there another image just about to drop? should we wait before transitioning the ci jobs for that to happen or are we good to go in just a bit here?
<didrocks> plars: yeah, it should be nearly built now
<didrocks> so maybe wait after that one
<plars> didrocks: ok
<dpm> josepht, cjohnston, so does that mean that there is nothing else to be done to get the tests run and the autolanding done? Did it not use to run every 15 minutes?
<cjohnston> dpm: all depends on the queue
<cjohnston> its running
<thostr_> robru: could I get another silo for line 62? QA wants to have that ASAP to get app benchmarking
<robru> thostr_, checking...
<robru> thostr_, just need you to merge and clean silo 5 first.
<dpm> thanks cjohnston
<plars> didrocks: did you see my earlier question about the android image with 1bad at the end?
<plars> didrocks: cjohnston is seeing a strange entry in the dashboard
<didrocks> plars: yeah, I have no idea about this though, sorry :/
<robru> thostr_, so, I can assign that silo after 'merge and clean' is done, but it will be a little while before we can approve another UAL publish due to the size of this diff and the recent regression (we need to get a green image before we can risk another big UAL regression)
<balloons> ping josepht
<josepht> balloons: pong
<thostr_> robru: just initiated merge and clean
<balloons> josepht: it seems like the jenkins output from the merge proposal for this merge doesn't appear on the proposal itself; https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/music-app/fix-test-create-playlist-from-songs-tab/+merge/205261
<balloons> you can see it tried to build it here; http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/reminders-app-trusty-amd64-ci/191/
<davmor2> robru, Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6891973/ second result
<thostr_> robru: silo is clean... if I can get a new silo than we can start building and testing the new bunch of UAL merges...
<robru> thostr_, yep, on it.
<robru> thostr_, thanks
<robru> davmor2, ok, so that matches today's failure. so on one run you got yesterdays failure and one run you got todays. great ;-)
<thostr_> robru: can you also reconfigure silo1? we had a packaging problem which we fixed now..
<davmor2> robru: I'm assuming it is down to falky maguro I can run it again if you want and see which pick and mix we get this time :)
<josepht> balloons: looking
<robru> davmor2, I guess, please try downgrading autopilot to 1.4+14.04.20140123.1-0ubuntu1 and re-running.
<robru> thostr_, ok, landing 62 got silo 5
<robru> thostr_, sorry, what's wrong with silo 1? you just want all the packages there rebuilt?
<thostr_> robru: something with package split or so...
<thostr_> robru: or split build rather
<robru> thostr_, i don't understand the problem though. is it really necessary to purge the whole ppa and start over completely, or can a rebuild solve the issue?
<thostr_> robru: so, added a MP for this...
<thostr_> robru: I thought we need to reconfig if a new MP is added, NO?
<thostr_> didrocks: ^^^
<josepht> balloons: it looks to be related to this http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/1160/console
<robru> thostr_, you're right, I'm still learning ;-)
<davmor2> robru: hmmm how and I'll see if I have time?
<thostr_> robru: yw
<didrocks> thostr_: yeah, robru is handling it, just gave him instructions :)
<thostr_> :)
<thostr_> just let me know once it's rconfigured
<robru> davmor2, well you'd have to go to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopilot/1.4+14.04.20140123.1-0ubuntu1 and download the binary packages for your device
<davmor2> didrocks: we looking at promoting anything today it looks like om26er is off as his wife just gave birth
<robru> thostr_, ok, so the new MP, is it listed in the landing ask already?
<thostr_> robru: yes
<robru> thostr_, ok thanks
<didrocks> davmor2: yeah, I don't think we will TBH
<didrocks> davmor2: but dogfooding on 170 would be appreciated
<davmor2> robru: ah right I thought there might of been a magic command that would do it.
<davmor2> didrocks: will do need to fresh flash the devices so might be  a while I also need to do some apps from the queue :)
<robru> davmor2, unfortunately not. although sometimes I find it easier to downgrade the image and then selectively update packages between images (this way you avoid manual package downloads).
<balloons> josepht: yes, it seems to have build issues; I left a note in the MP that there were merge conflicts (though launchpad doesn't seem to think so). Regardless of what the issue is for the build, jenkinsbot should put a comment on the merge proposal saying "needs fixing" with links
<josepht> balloons: yes, I'm still investigating the missing comment
<robru> thostr_, we're having some trouble with this reconfig, didrocks is looking into it
<balloons> josepht: ahh. yes that was my primary concern, though the build failure is a bit odd.. but :-)
<thostr_> robru: ok, just let me know once it has been reconfigured
<robru> thostr_, will do, thanks for your patience
<robru> thostr_, ok, it's reconfigured. please build
<didrocks> thostr_: wrong parameters were used, it's fixed now
<thostr_> thanks
<Saviq> davmor2, elopio, that result http://paste.ubuntu.com/6891973/ suggests there's something wrong with autopilot swipes - both this and the previous test needs to swipe correctly
<josepht> balloons: the jenkins jobs are timing out trying to add comments to LP, we're looking into it.
<elopio> Saviq: I can think of so many things that can go wrong with drags. I have a branch currently in review that fixes some things with uinput and adds full unit test coverage
<elopio> that will help, but for now, davmor2, you are my eyes. Do you have time to debug?
<davmor2> elopio: really need to get some apps done, but it is just do this and run this I'm more than happy too as long as I don't have to sit and watch it
<elopio> davmor2: yeah, you'll probably have to sit and watch it. Even worst, as the pointer is not visible, you will have to pdb a lot :(
<elopio> davmor2: better next week?
<josepht> ChrisTownsend: that MP has been merged, thanks to fginther
<davmor2> elopio: Monday should be good I'll have the apps queue right down by then so will just need to forward to packagers
<ogra_> === Image 170 DONE ===
<ogra_> (in case you guys didnt notice)
<elopio> davmor2: ok, let me know. In the meantime I'll push autopilots to merge my changes.
<popey> \o/
<davmor2> popey: stop looking so happy.  If that is what the sun does to you we'll have to lock you away in a darken room in future :P
<josepht> balloons: fginther has found and fixed the issue with the CI comment timeouts
<popey> ogra_: getting an error updating to 170
<popey> one moment
<popey> "FileNotFoundError: /var/lib/system-image/blacklist.tar.xz"
<ogra_> popey, hmm
<ogra_> popey, i guess thats an stgraber thing
<ChrisTownsend> josepht: Yeah, I saw that.  Thanks to you and fginther!
<popey> fwiw I cleanly flashed this phone today, 169
<popey> davmor2: it's raining
<davmor2> popey: yeah it was prepping you for arriving home
<popey> ogra_: http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-02-07-112816.png
<popey> want a bug report?
<robru> thostr_, merge conflict in silo 5. need to either manually reconcile application-job-to-c or drop that merge from the build
<ogra_> popey, yes, against system-image
<ogra_> popey, hmm, probably even a barry or mandel thing
<popey> ok
<ogra_> depends where the upgrade failed exactly
<thostr_> robru: how do I do the former?
<mandel> popey, hm.. weird, can you grab syslog and paste it so that I can tell you if it was the downloader?
<mandel> popey, or email it to me
<thostr_> robru: ted is on it
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1277589
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1277589 in Ubuntu system image ""FileNotFoundError: /var/lib/system-image/blacklist.tar.xz"" [Undecided,New]
<popey> mandel: sure
<robru> thostr_, yeah, ted will need to manually rebase
<robru> thostr_, but in the event that the branch author isn't around, the offending MP can be dropped from the landing if the other branches are urgent.
<popey> mandel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1277589/+attachment/3972761/+files/syslog
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1277589 in Ubuntu system image ""FileNotFoundError: /var/lib/system-image/blacklist.tar.xz"" [Undecided,New]
<thostr_> robru: ted reordered the MPs so I guess you need to reconfigure again
<robru> thostr_, ok, will do
<balloons> josepht and fginther ty :-)
<robru> thostr_, ok, reconfigged, please build
<mandel> popey, added some extra info tou your bug, looks like system-updates never requested that file to udm
<mandel> popey, and was therefore not downloaded
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<didrocks> ogra_: not sure we need to have the meeting right now, thoughts?
<ogra_> didrocks, well, plars and i have a nice time in the hangout ... but we can cancel ...
<ogra_> the issue popey saw above seems to be a red herring
<ogra_> maguro upgraded fine
<ogra_> (though i think we found a potential bug, depending if popey manages to get out of this state now)
<kgunn> didrocks: hey...is there anyone in US for landing help ?
<kgunn> you guys deserve to travel home
<kgunn> but was hoping to propose a mir again...and get a silo
<kgunn> any chance ?
<didrocks> kgunn: if you have no ABI break, that's good, otherwise, there is unity-mir which is locked in a silo
<didrocks> kgunn: but there will be no-one today in the US timezone
<balloons> cihelp, ping
<fginther> balloons, yo
<balloons> fginther: so interesting issue I want to ask you about. It seems that as part of the core apps merge process, we assume the priority version to install is the newly built version. However, manual uploads or versioning issues can cause havoc. I believe that's what is happening in the case of this merge: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/fix-fetching-notes/+merge/205372
<balloons> if you look at http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/1172/console you will see the ppa version is the highest version, and is what is installed. Later on then reminders-app-autopilot fails to meet a dependency
<balloons> ultimately then the test fails
<balloons>  reminders-app-autopilot : Depends: reminders-app (= 0.2ubuntu1+autopilot0) but 0.3 is to be installed
<popey> ogra_: ok, updated fine
<ogra_> popey, yay
<fginther> balloons, yep, that looks to be the case, we also need to think about what the outcome here is
<fginther> balloons, if you want to continue jenkins to make automatic updates to the PPA, the package version needs to be updated
<fginther> the dputs will be rejected until that happens'
<balloons> fginther, yes I guess pushing the package version higher than what's in the ppa fixes things. However, I think the assumption might be a bit dangerous
<fginther> If the package version is updated in this proposal to 0.3, it should allow the tests to work as is, but would also replace what's in the PPA
<fginther> balloons, right
<fginther> balloons, what's the reason for the manual upload
<fginther> ?
<balloons> fginther: the manual upload occured because there is also a plugin and I guess it needed to be updated
<balloons> I didn't perform it, but that's my understanding :-)
<fginther> balloons, I understand... just trying to get more background
<fginther> balloons, well, since the 0.3 bump hasn't made it into the source branch yet. I think we need to stop there...
<balloons> fginther: what do you mean?
<fginther> balloons, lp:reminders-app is still at 0.2ubuntu1
<fginther> balloons, I think the bump needs to make it into the source branch, then all that is needed is to rebuild mzanetti's MP to get it to pass
<balloons> fginther: right. I'll have them push a higher version number :-) You confused me for a moment like we shouldn't do that
<rsalveti> didrocks: what needs to happen to land unity-mir and family, just further testing?
<fginther> balloons, I'm starting to think that letting the test fail was the right outcome, although I don't think we can depend on this quirk in the future
<balloons> fginther: it's lunchtime here, but i think long term you might want to think about avoiding these kind of pitfalls. I know we removed alot of ppas from the bot; versioning and ppa's can cause issues
<rsalveti> didrocks: what is the timeout for a silo?
<didrocks> rsalveti: right
<didrocks> just the testing part
<didrocks> rsalveti: we don't timeout for now
<balloons> fginther: yes, the failure was alright.. confusing for them, but easy enough to figure out in the end. I agree we should try and come up with a solution
<balloons> I'll leave you to have a think
<fginther> :-P I want a solution spoonfed to me (and implemented on my behalf) :-)
<rsalveti> didrocks: hm, right
<rsalveti> didrocks: that's a bit annoying as we want to move faster as well
<rsalveti> and it'd be nice to give a timeout so we don't block stuff
<didrocks> rsalveti: we can timeout, not sure if they will like to trash their work though
<didrocks> I'm happy to implement that, I think it will need discussion though
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> a timeout would help people working harder to land stuff
<didrocks> that's true
<didrocks> rsalveti: let's discuss that next week or maybe a week after if we see there are bottlenecks?
<rsalveti> didrocks: just because we'll get a ton of stuff to land because of mwc
<rsalveti> so sooner might be better
<didrocks> rsalveti: ok, let's plan that next week
<didrocks> rsalveti: I'm off on Monday and Tuesday FYI
<rsalveti> didrocks: thanks
<rsalveti> didrocks: who will cover you?
<didrocks> so if you want to kick the discussion before, you're welcome
<didrocks> sil2100 will
<rsalveti> alright, that's just, just to know who to ping next week
<rsalveti> *that's fine
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<balloons> fginther: ping :-)
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-02-08
<tvoss> good morning
<tvoss> cihelp
<fginther> tvoss, I have 5 minutes before I have to step out, what's up?
<xnox> cihelp!
<xnox> s-jenkins, armhf appears to be wobly.
<xnox> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-settings-daemon-trusty-armhf-ci/2/console
<xnox> fails to create directory or some such...
<xnox> fginther: ^
<fginther> xnox, looking
<xnox> fginther: thanks, sorry to bother you on a weekend =)
<fginther> xnox, that's ok, I'm already here :-)
<fginther> xnox, it's rebuilding now. The node which ran this job appears to be unreliable and I've removed it from the build pool
<xnox> fginther: cool thanks.
<xnox> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-settings-daemon-ci/2/rebuild
<xnox> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-settings-daemon-ci/1/rebuild
<xnox> =)
<xnox> fginther: please re-trigger above two on somewhere reliable ;-)
<fginther> xnox, both ran on the same flaky node and have been retriggered
<xnox> cheers!
<ogra_> oooh, the new dashboard is shiny !
<xnox> fginther: so it looks like there is a jenkins job, which ends up with a folder of "artifacts".
<xnox> fginther: i guess it's similar to the what i have published on http://people.canonical.com/~xnox/touch/
<xnox> fginther: i'll stick all of into a jenkins instance and ask for dashboard to pull it.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-02-09
<veebers> cihelp: Is anyone around to help with a mis-configuration with cupstream2distro?
<veebers> cihelp: for autopilot it is targetting the wrong branch
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-02-02
<imgbot> === IMAGE 88 building (started: 20150202-02:05) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 88 DONE (finished: 20150202-03:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/88.changes ===
<Mirv> gooood morning merry CI train!
<Mirv> so train has lost ^ that package somehow, I mean it didn't get to the rsync. trying again, something.
<Mirv> gah
<Mirv> good ol' train...
<Mirv> ogra_: when you have time, please ./copy-package -b --from=~ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu/landing-001 --from-suite=vivid --to=ubuntu --to-suite=vivid-proposed signon-plugin-oauth2
<robru> Mirv: proposed migration is busted, but publishing should be working fine
<robru> As far as i know
<robru> Mirv: for once it's not the train that's broken i mean ;-)
<Mirv> robru: it's not getting into proposed as the generated rsync line is empty
<Mirv> good to know that proposed migration is busted too
<robru> hmmm
<robru> Mirv: indeed the list is empty... it's probably due to the check I added which prevents duplicate publishing, it thinks it published that version already ;-)
<robru> Mirv: I can poke the silo contents manually to remove that. hrm
<robru> Mirv: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-001-2-publish/86/console there we go
<robru> ogra_: don't worry about Mirv's copy-package request
<robru> Mirv: proposed migration has just been fixed for vivid but there's an issue with RTM that's just been raised to IS
<robru> Mirv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/cupstream2distro/+bug/1416981
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1416981 in CI Train [cu2d] "Needs to be able to force duplicate publishing of packages." [Medium,Triaged]
<Mirv> robru: thanks, great!
<robru> Mirv: you're welcome! I'm off to bed now.
<Mirv> yeah RTM is closed atm anyway until a decision to reopen possibly later today
<Mirv> robru: good night!
<sil2100> Mirv: o/
<Mirv> sil2100: \o/
<sil2100> Mirv, ogra_, davmor2, jibel: having issues with my google hangouts
<sil2100> "Couldn't start the video call because of a network error."
<sil2100> Mirv, robru, jibel, davmor2: we're opening the landing gates!
<cjwatson_> proposed-migration for 14.09 should be fixed shortly, I hope
<cjwatson_> I submitted a puppet merge request this morning
<sil2100> cjwatson_: so it's still broken?
<sil2100> ACK
<cjwatson> sil2100: they haven't merged my branch yet, so I expect so
<cjwatson> but it shouldn't take all that long, famous last words
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ubuntu-RTM proposed migration broken, fix in progress
<Mirv> sil2100: ok! (after the migration fixed)
* cjwatson changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues:
<cjwatson> slangasek,robru,sil2100: proposed-migration 14.09 fixed now
<sil2100> cjwatson: yay, thanks ;)
<ricmm> sil2100: 'afternoon, could I get a precious silo for ^ ?
<sil2100> ricmm: suar
<sil2100> Hey!
<ricmm> thank you
<sil2100> ricmm: assigned, just a warning that there's a 'devel' (so probably not landing soon) silo with platform-api in 22
<ricmm> sil2100: alright, thanks
<ricmm> oo fancy new jenks
<ricmm> not sure if I like it
<sil2100> ricmm: it still has some issues, but at least now we're again able to redeploy new versions of the train in case of fixes
<sil2100> ogra_: hey, could you re-enable the cronjob for rtm again? :)
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> done
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks :)
<sil2100> Internet problems, let me try and restart my modem
<Mirv> zbenjamin: bzoltan: you have a previous qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu landing in silo 017
<zbenjamin> Mirv: that is a problem?
<Mirv> zbenjamin: well, if you'd build both, you'd have two packages with new contents but neither would have the other one's contents
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: ^^^ should we add the fix to the first landing?
<Mirv> zbenjamin: so that's by default we don't assign multiple silos for same component, but rather ask to merge the landings or wait until the first one is landed properly, to avoid erronous publishings
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  good idea
<bzoltan> Mirv:  thanks and sorry
<Mirv> np
<bzoltan> Mirv:  The according to the CI sheet the line 49 and 56 are landed
<Mirv> bzoltan: weird, the dashboard shows it
<bzoltan> Mirv:  yes, that is whati checked too first...
<Mirv> bzoltan: ok, so the silo is erronously still allocated but it did land https://lists.canonical.com/archives/vivid-changes/2015-January/004685.html - so actually, zbenjamin I'll assign you the new line anyway
<Mirv> and free up that line 49 silo
<zbenjamin> Mirv: awesome :)
<Mirv> and you got the same silo back for the new landing :)
 * sil2100 goes now to prepare some lunch
<ahayzen> cihelp, Hey, would someone be able to setup jenkins for lp:music-app/refactor and lp:ubuntu-weather-app/reboot, also just to check if there are no tests in a branch, eg the weather reboot, will jenkins still approve and land or do we need at least 1 ap/qml test?
<fginther> ahayzen, I can help get those added. Tests aren't needed, but if autopilot tests are added later, we'll need to be notified so that the job configuration can be updated
<ahayzen> fginther, ok thanks :)
<sil2100> Saviq: assigned, but qtmir is in silo 12 already - and unity8 in a testing silo 8
<Saviq> sil2100, ok, will make sure to do the right thing
<seb128> Saviq, sil2100, can we land silo 12?
<mardy> hi! I got this silo failing to build, but no idea why: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-003-1-build/124/console
<seb128> the qtmir one which fixes gtk rendering
<mardy> ping cihelp ^
<Ursinha> trainguards, see mardy msg above
<sil2100> mardy: looking :)
<sil2100> mardy: ok, it looks like a bug in our train, this happened once before - let me check if I can hack around it
<ahayzen> fginther, lp:music-app/refactor has autopilot tests in it so could that job config be added? ... i'll let you know when we add tests to weather, it looks like we need to do the debian packaging in weather first though
<mardy> sil2100: thanks
<fginther> ahayzen, yes, we can add those tests
<ahayzen> fginther, thanks :)
<sil2100> ...
<sil2100> mardy: trying to fix this silo for you, but as you see my internet doesn't help at all
<mardy> sil2100: I'm supporting you spiritually ;-)
<ogra_> supporting him with a really really long cable might be more fruitful :)
<sil2100> Need to reboot
<tedg> trainguards, can I please get a vivid silo for link 74?
<ogra_> the missing link ?
<sil2100> phew, I think my internet is good now
<sil2100> tedg: on it
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues:
<tedg> sil2100, Thanks!
<sil2100> mardy: should be fixed now :)
<sil2100> mardy: let me try a watch-only build
<Laney> what happened? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-017-2-publish/55/console
<sil2100> Laney: looking
<sil2100> Laney: hmm, not sure what happened, but no package has been built with this silo yet
<Saviq> sil2100, seems same happened with https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-021-1-build/42/console
<sil2100> Laney: at least the PPA is empty, CI Train has no files from building
<Saviq> sil2100, LP seems to have rejected the sources?
<sil2100> Saviq: hm
<sil2100> Saviq: intresting, let me look at the backend
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, so it seems that the state in the backend here is sane, but indeed it looks as if the upload got rejected
<sil2100> But strange, it's the same user as always
<sil2100> robru said that builds worked when he checked last week, and I saw other people normally building today
<plars> bfiller: those keyboard tests should get added to smoke testing today, just waiting on a very small mp review
<plars> bfiller: locally they all passed just fine.
<Saviq> sil2100, the build job seems to have uploaded fine, any rejection emails from LP maybe?
<sil2100> Saviq: I'm in the middle of contacting IS for that
<sil2100> As we don't have any access to the bot account
<Saviq> :/
<Saviq> sil2100, shall I just try again? or leave it in your hands?
<cjwatson> In general please start by asking LP ops rather than contacting IS
<sil2100> Will do
<sil2100> Saviq: could you re-try?
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, doing
<mardy> sil2100: about that silo, can I ask dbarth to rebuild it?
<sil2100> mardy: you want a rebuild of the packages inside, or just want the failure to be gone?
<Laney> sil2100: ah, maybe I pressed the wrong button
<mardy> sil2100: I think I need the packages to be rebuild, because in the previous run one of them didn't build (for a missing dependency, which then I added)
<kenvandine> sil2100, so are all the uploads getting rejected?  I've been wondering why i'm not seeing the changemail from silo 6 being published over 30 minutes ago
<dbarth> mardy: let me know when you want me to push the buttons
<cjwatson> kenvandine: 2015-02-02 10:44:31 DEBUG     Subject: [~ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu-rtm/landing-006/14.09] qtbase-opensource-src 5.3.0+dfsg-2ubuntu11~rtm (Accepted)
<kenvandine> cjwatson, sorry, vivid silo 6
<cjwatson> That's the only mention of landing-006 today
<cjwatson> kenvandine: If you published vivid 6, it never made it to LP
<cjwatson> Except I see stuff about it above ... let me double-check
<cjwatson> Oh, duh, publish == copy
<cjwatson> kenvandine: So publishing isn't an upload, not the same thing.  It looks like the copy didn't happen, though - no sign of it in the logs
<kenvandine> :(
<kenvandine> should i try again?
<cjwatson> kenvandine: Wait
<cjwatson> hmm
<cjwatson> ubuntu-archive@snakefruit:~/cu2d$ cat old/packagelist_rsync_landing-006-vivid_20150202-151503
<cjwatson> ubuntu-archive@snakefruit:~/cu2d$
<cjwatson> sil2100: ^- that's weird, right?
<cjwatson> ubuntu-archive@snakefruit:~/cu2d/old$ wc -l *_2015* | grep ' 0 '
<cjwatson>     0 packagelist_rsync_landing-001-vivid_20150202-062502
<cjwatson>     0 packagelist_rsync_landing-001-vivid_20150202-064002
<cjwatson>     0 packagelist_rsync_landing-001-vivid_20150202-065502
<cjwatson>     0 packagelist_rsync_landing-001-vivid_20150202-072502
<cjwatson>     0 packagelist_rsync_landing-006-vivid_20150202-151503
<sil2100> huh, empty, that's REALLY weird
<cjwatson> that is, I think, not an LP problem
<sil2100> Ok, let me look at what's up in the backend
<mardy> sil2100: I need to leave now, would you please inform dbarth of when he can retrigger the build?
<sil2100> mardy: sure
<mardy> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> huh
<sil2100> The train doesn't seem to generate the rsync file like at all
<sil2100> Which is strange, since no changes have been made from the code side
<bfiller> plars: great, thanks
<bfiller> plars: what about to CI in jenkins?
<sil2100> hm
<plars> bfiller: I think those run for a while now: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-keyboard-ci/
<sil2100> kenvandine: I'll republish silo 6 with debugging
<kenvandine> sil2100, thx
<sil2100> hm, I think I might see the problem already
<kenvandine> 2015-02-02 16:12:44,586 DEBUG Variable: sources: set([])
<kenvandine> sil2100, that doesn't look good
<sil2100> Yeah...
<sil2100> kenvandine: it almost looks as if the new jenkins didn't have access to the LP API
<kenvandine> :/
<sil2100> hmm
<cjwatson> sil2100: Except it's worked for some other things today?
<cjwatson> [2015-02-02 13:55:06,486: INFO/PoolWorker-3] Running <PlainPackageCopyJob to copy package qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu from ~ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu/landing-017, RELEASE pocket, in ubuntu vivid to ubuntu, PROPOSED pocket, in ubuntu vivid, including binaries> (ID 26343890) in status Waiting
<sil2100> cjwatson: yeah, that's the most interesting thing
<cjwatson> for instance
<sil2100> Since here it seems it just can't do ppa.getPublishedSources() etc. for the silo 006 PPA, even though all the API links seem to be correct
<cjwatson> The firewall rules *look* right for that
<cjwatson> Also, wouldn't you get an exception in that case, not just the empty set?
<kenvandine> sil2100, i cna't imagine this would have anything to do with it, but this is the first silo robru created after bringing things up on friday
<kenvandine> it was his guinea pig silo
<cjwatson> It could if there's some cached configuration information that was wrong
<sil2100> I'll check the local config, maybe there's something corrupt there - now I'm trying the same steps in lp-shell
<cjwatson> Any way to extract the silo_state
<cjwatson> ?
<sil2100> hmmmm
<sil2100> cjwatson: interesting
<sil2100> cjwatson: so, I'm looking at PPA 006 (https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-006/+packages) - as you see there are 2 published packages there
<sil2100> But when in lp-shell I do ppa = lp.load("https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/~ci-train-staging-area/+archive/ubuntu/landing-006")
<sil2100> And then ppa.getPublishedSources(status='Published'))  (and 'Pending' as well), it returns empty
<cjwatson> ci-train-ppa-service != ci-train-staging-area
<sil2100> !
<sil2100> Crap, then we have the problem
<sil2100> Yeah, it seems the config is setup for the staging instance!
<sil2100> cjwatson: good catch ;)
<sil2100> You have a good eye
<cjwatson> I'd have caught it shortly, I was just grepping appserver logs :)
<cjwatson> chaenomeles/launchpad-access50.log:91.189.89.30 - "162.213.32.98" "api.launchpad.net" [2/Feb/2015:16:12:44 +0000] "GET /devel/~ci-train-staging-area/+archive/ubuntu/landing-006?status=Published&ws.op=getPublishedSources HTTP/1.1" 200 444 17 0.276848077774 679 183 "6115313" "Archive:EntryResource:getPublishedSources" "" "lazr.restfulclient 0.13.3; application="cupstream2distro"; oauth_consumer="System-wide: Ubuntu ...
<cjwatson> ... (juju-prod-ue-ci-train-machine-7)""
<mandel> sil2100, one small question, if I request a silo for rtm do I need to request another one for vivid?
<sil2100> mandel: yes, generally it's best if you request 2 silos at once
<mandel> sil2100, how do I do that, just two lines, right?
<sil2100> cjwatson: ok, it seems that the silo was configured when the .production file wasn't yet setup on the machine, so it configured it as for the staging instance
<sil2100> mandel: yes :)
<cjwatson> makes senese
<cjwatson> *sense
<mandel> sil2100, ok, thx, I wanted to be sure
<Saviq> sil2100, hmm the new build job failed again, but it actually builds in the PPA, maybe LP just takes really long to import the uploaded pkgs?
<bfiller> plars: I think CI is running on ubuntu-keyboard but don't think it's configured to run AP tests? When I look at this MR for example I don't see any autopilot results like I do on other apps https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/ubuntu-keyboard/hide-setting/+merge/246415
<plars> bfiller: ack, we'll look into it
<bfiller> plars: thanks
<sil2100> kenvandine: ok, reconfigured, now it seems to be ok... I suppose a watch-only build might be sufficient
<sil2100> kenvandine: doing that
<kenvandine> sil2100, thx!
<robru> sil2100: what about silo 6 and staging? when I first assigned it, yeah, I had forgotten to create the .production file, but then I created that file and freed the silo and reassigned. where are you seeing staging referenced? that should have been all cleared out
<sil2100> robru: it was still configured for staging
<kenvandine> hey robru
<sil2100> robru: after a reconfigure it's now all ok
<robru> kenvandine: hey
<robru> sil2100: that's really strange, I distinctly remember fixing that already, not sure how it reverted itself
<sil2100> robru: the PPA was pointing to the staging PPA's at least ;)
<sil2100> Anyway, I confirmed that there's no other such case, so we're all ok
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues:
<sil2100> robru: anyway, in overall, good work with the migration o/
<robru> sil2100: thanks! it was quite stressful all last week. time to relax this week! ;-)
<sil2100> We can relax by coding and deploying fixes to the train
<sil2100> Yeah!
<sil2100> ;)
<Saviq> robru, if you could please have a look at https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-021-1-build/44/console
<robru> Saviq: that's pretty straightforward, qtmir-gles is not in your PPA.
<Saviq> I tried a watch_only build after the previous two builds failed, but sources appeared in the PPA after the second try (I *think*)
<Saviq> robru, oh, of course
<Saviq> d'uh
<robru> Saviq:  ;-)
<Saviq> oh ok and I can't watch_only while providing packages_to_rebuild
<Saviq> will sort this out tomorrow then, hopefully
<robru> Saviq: you should be able to just do package_to_rebuild?
<robru> Saviq: setting both watch_only and packages_to_rebuild doesn't make any sense. "watch_only" means "don't build anything" and packages_to_rebuild means "only build certain things"
<Saviq> robru, yeah, but I don't actually want to rebuild ;)
<robru> Saviq: but you need to build qtmir-gles because it's not built at all.
<Saviq> robru, well, it could mean "only watch certain things" in this case ;)
<Saviq> robru, yup
<robru> Saviq: I'm pretty sure if you specity qtmir-glex as "packages_to_rebuild" it will achieve exactly what you need in this case.
<Saviq> robru, yeah yeah, I know :)
<Saviq> robru, just I need to put up the MP first
<Saviq> and create it
<Saviq> etc.
<Saviq> tomorrow :)
<robru> Saviq: heh, ok
<robru> mandel: what happened on spreadsheet row 78? seems something glitched out there.
<robru> mandel: also on 79 and 80 you can't have the same MP for both vivid and rtm, that's not how it works.
<robru> mandel: if the rtm version of this package hasn't diverged, you need to MP into vivid and then sync the package unchanged into rtm, but if they have diverged you'll need two different MPs, one against your vivid branch and one against your rtm branch.
<robru> bfiller: silo 20
<bfiller> robru: thanks
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome!
<ogra_> balloons, did anyone point you to https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/vivid-touch-mako-smoke-daily/264/consoleFull yet ?
<ogra_> bzr: ERROR: Requested revision: 'latest' does not exist in branch: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/ubuntu-terminal-app/
<ogra_> (we had the same issue with another branch in rtm recently)
<balloons> ogra_, no, no one did. Should be a simple cmake fix
<ogra_> yeah
<robru> bfiller: line 83 has a couple branches, we need MPs
<bfiller> robru: let me fix
<bfiller> robru: fixed
<robru> bfiller: ok, silo 6
<robru> bfiller: you can't WATCH_ONLY unless there's something in the PPA to watch ;-) need a hand?
<mandel> robru, ok, so it is for both vivid and can be copied over to rtm
<mandel> robru, how do I do that?
<robru> mandel: clear the MP from the rtm line, and then under sources column, put 'sync:N', I'll tell you what N is after I assign the vivid one.
<robru> mandel: ok for the rtm one, in column G, put 'sync:17'
<mandel> robru, like that?
<robru> mandel: yeah just delete the MP from the rtm line.
<mandel> ack
<robru> mandel: ok, now just build the vivid one first, and once that one is built, build the RTM one, and it should all work out.
<robru> slangasek: Ursinha: I guess we should cancel the meeting today? sil doesn't seem around and also with slangasek sprinting the time is probably horrible...
<om26er> boiko, Hi!
<om26er> boiko, in messaging app, group messages that I send show empty when I go back and re-open the thread after sending the message.
<Ursinha> robru: yeah, it's late for slangasek
<mandel> robru, superb, thx for the help
<robru> mandel: you're welcome
<om26er> bfiller, Hi! can you please get this bug looked at by someone bug 1417236 :)
<ubot5> bug 1417236 in messaging-app "Multi-receipt thread empty after going back and forth" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1417236
<bfiller> om26er: it's already in an rtm silo
<bfiller> om26er: silo 000
<om26er> bfiller, oops, sorry about that.
<bfiller> om26er: no worries
<boiko> om26er: known bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/barajas/+bug/1415591
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1415591 not found
<robru> cihelp is there something wrong with s-jenkins mp reviews? https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro/fix-reverter-silo-dir/+merge/248285 no ci after 2 hours https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro/more-verbose-publishing/+merge/248302 no ci after 40 minutes.
<plars> robru: hmm, not sure. I'll see if I can dig around a bit. That's this job right? http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/cu2d-choo-choo-ci/
<plars> robru: I've seen some cu2d-config jobs go through today, so I don't think the world is broken at least
<robru> plars: yeah that's the one.
<plars> last time this seems to have run was a few days ago though
<robru> plars: thanks
<robru> plars: sigh, DNS for *.ubuntu-ci eludes me yet again.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-02-03
<racarr> trainguards: Can I get a silo for row 77 (Mir 0.11 release)
<Mirv> racarr: assigned, even though it conflicts with silo 8
<Mirv> so just take care of the landing order within your team
<racarr> Mirv: Thanks :) I've got Saviq in the same room so we will work it out.
<racarr> ci-help: Mir autolanding seems to be down...anyone have any info?
<racarr> cihelp: ^
<Saviq> trainguards, reconfigure of vivid silo 21 please?
<fginther> racarr, do you have an MP that's not merging that I can use to debug?
<racarr> fginther: Sorry I don't understand
<racarr> just any MP? But one thats not yet ready to land?
<racarr> We are trying ot land https://code.launchpad.net/~alan-griffiths/mir/MVC-refactor-msh-Shell-hierarchy/+merge/248030 but it was TAed all night
<racarr> and nothing happened
<fginther> racarr, that's exactly what I need to look at, thanks
<racarr> fginther: :) Thank you
<racarr> Ahhh aha sorry I understand your original sentence now
<racarr> <--jet lag brain
<racarr> :)
<fginther> racarr, I'm confused by the target branch for this MP. Jenkins is watching MPs against lp:mir, but this MP is against lp:~mir-team/mir/development-branch
<fginther> racarr, was lp:mir re-targeted recently? It's now an alias for lp:~mir-team/mir/0.11
<Saviq> Mirv, can I have a reconfigure of vivid silo 21 please?
<racarr> fginther: Ah...it was supposed to be targeted at the 0.12 series e.g. devel branch
<racarr> fginther: Fixed it now...(e.g. lp:mir should be pointing at devel again)
<sil2100> Saviq: done
<fginther> racarr, thanks
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<racarr> fginther: Do you think that was the problem?
<Saviq> sil2100, when I reconfigure a silo from the spreadsheet, I'm left at a white page since the upgrade, fortunately the job still runs, but I can't see it, have to go to the job page manually
<vila> racarr: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/mir-vivid-amd64-autolanding/272/consoleFull running for https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/add-input-method-surface-spec/+merge/248063 so yes, that was the issue
<sil2100> Saviq: yeah, we know about it... it seems to be some issue with the new jenkins, robru was looking into it but not sure he'll be able to fix that soon
<vila> racarr:  https://code.launchpad.net/~alan-griffiths/mir/MVC-refactor-msh-Shell-hierarchy/+merge/248030 is already scheduled to run next
<Saviq> sil2100, kk
<Mirv> sil2100: I don't find (probably just failing to search) info on where are all the vivid autopilot test results gone for the last two weeks?
<sil2100> Mirv: the issue is in the terminal app... they still didn't fix/change the trunks respectively
<sil2100> Mirv: CI cannot find the right version in bzr right now
<sil2100> popey: hey! Do you have any information regarding the terminal-app? Which one in the end is the default one? And why is there 'latest' in the revision field in the desktop file?
<Mirv> sil2100: oh, right, I fixed that on my setup by patching the line 207 in /usr/bin/phablet-click-test-setup to just use bzr without "-r latest" (shouldn't default be latest anyway..)
<sil2100> Just love those unhandled exceptions
<popey> sil2100: where are you seeing "latest"?
<sil2100> popey: it's as we talked last week, it's in the current terminal-app in store, in its manifest file vcs-bzr-revno
<Mirv> sil2100: popey: if the line 207 http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-tools/trunk/view/head:/phablet-click-test-setup is executed ("-r latest") in practice it yields ""Requested revision: 'latest' does not exist in branch: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/ubuntu-terminal-app/""
<sil2100> Where the BZR_REVNO is set to 'latest' if not set to anything, if it's not defined
<Mirv> works for others, and works for terminal too if simply using the default (which should be latest, shouldn't it)
<popey> so this is a bug in what? the cmake?
<sil2100> popey: not sure exactly, but I know the CMake file sets BZR_REVNO to "latest" if not set otherwise, and it is not - and "latest" is not really a valid bzr revision
<popey> right, i see
<popey> the one in the store comes from lp:ubuntu-terminal-app/reboot
<sil2100> hmmm, hangout issues again
<popey> we need jenkins to point at reboot, and for us to switch default to reboot in lp
<popey> then that should fix it, right?
<sil2100> popey: but I think the vivid images still have the non-reboot installed by default
<popey> why!?
<popey> the reboot is the default in store
<popey> 0.7.41
<popey> (I need someone with a bit of time to fix the jenkins side)
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can silo 28 be published, please?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: sure
<oSoMoN> thanks Mirv! you’re back among us?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: merges unapproved
<Mirv> oSoMoN: yes! :)
<oSoMoN> darn, I’ll approve
<oSoMoN> welcome back!
<oSoMoN> Mirv, how’s the little one?
<oSoMoN> ok, approved now
<Mirv> oSoMoN: thanks! and fine!
<Mirv> publish success
<popey> sil2100: let me know if there's anything I can do, but I think it's out of my control, sorry :(
<Mirv> cihelp should I give up hope on http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/qt-release-gatekeeper/ ? I pinged in December or so but didn't get an answer. I'm running tests locally of course, that job just was nice in the earlier big landings when it worked.
<sil2100> popey: poking around about that, I'll coordinate with you the switch to reboot then :)
<vila> Mirv: looking
<popey> ok
<Mirv> vila: thanks! warning it's probably somewhat complex, and I don't know how it used to work :) regarding the job itself it tries to do the correct thing (update everything from a manually specified PPA), but I don't know how the "execute all tests" worked successfully
<vila> Mirv: apparently the job requires a phone in http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/label/gatekeeper-mako/? and none of them are online
<Mirv> vila: yeah, that's the first problem
<vila> Mirv: so, unless I'm mistaken, it onl... ha, first ;-)
<Mirv> vila: well, at least I could tinker more and try to get some results out if those were online, but I remember having some error even when they were online earlier at some point. and I think the error was of the sort that the device got lost at that point :) but it might have been a generic problem at that point.
<Mirv> I just don't know how much of that test execution in that job is shared with eg the generic jobs that are kept up-to-date, and how much is something that gets outdated fast
<Mirv> if it shares the logic of executing autopilot tests with everything else, it could "just work" given devices
<vila> Mirv: right, so; I've added mako-14 and the job failed, let see why
<vila> err, no it's still running >-/
<vila> http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/qt-release-gatekeeper/label=gatekeeper-mako/39/console
<sil2100> popey: which version of terminal is the reboot one?
<popey> sil2100: 0.7 is reboot, 0.6 is previous
<sil2100> popey: ok, what we need to do 2 things now
<sil2100> popey: first, we need this reviewed (or a similar fix included): https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-terminal-app/fix_cmake_revno/+merge/248352
<sil2100> popey: second, we need to retarget lp:ubuntu-terminal-app to the /reboot branch
<popey> sil2100: approved
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can I have a silo for line 87, please?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: sure
<sil2100> popey: you think such a change makes sense? I saw it in clock-app and there it worked like a charm as well
<popey> yes
<popey> sil2100: do you know how we can force jenkins to run on that now? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-terminal-app/fix_cmake_revno/+merge/248352
<popey> (given you're not in the team.
<sil2100> Once this is merged in we would need to build a new click of it and then retarget
<sil2100> hmm
<popey> yes
<popey> jenkins will build the click for us
<popey> once its triggered
<sil2100> popey: I think it's time to poke cihelp in this case ;p
<popey> ok
<sil2100> Since sadly I have no clue
<popey> cihelp: please can someone trigger jenkins on                https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-terminal-app/fix_cmake_revno/+merge/248352
<fginther> sil2100, popey, it was triggered automatically
<popey> it was?
<popey> magic!
<sil2100> fginther: thanks for the magic :)
<Saviq> ugh fun, internal compiler error :/
<popey> sil2100: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-vivid/948/? - its still pulling the wrong tests
<sil2100> popey: it's probably because it tries to fetch those from the lp:ubuntu-terminal-app branch instead of /reboot, I think we need to retarget for it to be fixed
<popey> ok, so re-target then re-run yes?
<popey> sil2100: doing that now
<sil2100> We could try, I just hope it won't break the merge or something ;)
<popey> lets see!
<kgunn> trainguards i can give up vivid silo 8, it was just a test silo...thanks
<kgunn> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-008
<sil2100> kgunn: freeing it up then, thanks!
<popey> sil2100: hang on, your merge is against the old one, not the reboot, right?
<popey> sil2100: this failed again. I think we need some help https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-terminal-app/fix_cmake_revno/+merge/248352
<sil2100> It should be against the reboot
<sil2100> popey: it was against the reboot, but now that the target switched then it's saying it's against trunk
<popey> right, but the tests are still failing.
<sil2100> Ok, looking
<sil2100> huh, those look like some normal failures due like broken tests or something
<sil2100> Actually
<sil2100> popey: not sure why but it looks to me it still tries to run the old tests - does the new reboot terminal-app have new autopilot tests?
<sil2100> popey: ok, I see the problem...
<sil2100> popey: the reboot terminal app doesn't have new tests ;/
<popey> ah
<sil2100> popey: all its tests are for the old terminal app, so no wonder they all fail as they expect the old app... we need someone writing tests for this application
<popey> right
<popey> will get on that.
<sil2100> Anyway, let's get this branch hand-merged then and release a new click
<sil2100> This would at least unblock all other testing
<sil2100> We will have 100% failrues in the terminal app, but at least we'll have other test results for vivid
<popey> I'll be honest when we uploaded and switched to reboot I had no idea it was still included in any images
<sil2100> ;) Yeah, it seems the decision was made that it should stay in the devel and devel-proposed images
<sil2100> As it's handy for developers
<slangasek> sil2100, ogra_: fyi the si importer is currently disabled in cron because I'm making the channel changes requested by john-mcaleely / victorp
<slangasek> sil2100, ogra_: so any image builds will have a short delay in being visible, and please don't manually run import-images without checking with me :)
<ogra_> slangasek, thanks for the info !
<sil2100> slangasek: ok, thanks ;)
<popey> sil2100: is there anything you need from me to get that through?
<cjwatson> slangasek: BTW I reverted your archive-reports changes from yesterday after I confirmed that snakefruit could rsync from bilimbi::ubuntu-rtm-dists/ again
<cjwatson> That was probably obvious, but
<sil2100> popey: would you mind if I merge it in manually?
<slangasek> cjwatson: ah, did you?  Thanks, I thought I'd done it myself
<popey> sil2100: sure
<slangasek> ogra_, sil2100: importer back online, it was a rather quick change
<sil2100> slangasek: \o/
<ogra_> hmm
<sil2100> popey: can you build the terminal-app click?
<ogra_> i wonder why my phone thinks there is an update ...
<ogra_> we didnt build any images last night, did we ?
<sil2100> ogra_: rtm? There was a new one as the cronjob is enabled
<ogra_> (i had the notification when i got up this morning)
<sil2100> 225
<ogra_> sil2100, oh, i wonder who enabled that and forgot about it then :P
<sil2100> hah ;)
<popey> sil2100: which one, old or reboot? :)
<ogra_> imgbot, status rtm 225
<imgbot> Error: There does not seem to be any build with the number rtm
<sil2100> popey: the reboot one ;p The one that's now in lp:ubuntu-terminal-app
<ogra_> pfft
<ogra_> imgbot, status 225
<imgbot> Status: succeeded, Started: 2015-02-03 03:02:15 UTC, Finished: 2015-02-03 03:52:23 UTC
<imgbot> Build URL: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/ubuntu-touch/+build/19052
<imgbot> Changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/225.changes
<popey> sil2100: it should build in jenkins automatically.
<Mirv> vila: so, over at the gatekeeper job you can now see the real problem - it flashes alright, reboots and then loses the device. so currently the job is really good at "killing devices"... that would be the real problem to fix.
<popey> sil2100: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/terminal-app-click/
<sil2100> popey: oh, ok, would be happy if it gets published to the store somehow ;)
<popey> 27393
<popey> er, ignore that
<popey> yeah, I'll do it now.
<sil2100> popey: thanks! We'll try to get an image built afterwards to see if things are looking any better
<popey> ok
<popey> will ping you when uploaded
<popey> sil2100: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/terminal-app-click/174/console failed :(
<Mirv> sil2100: popey: so is the trunk vs reboot still a problem? I mean, phablet-click-test-setup --distribution=ubuntu --series=vivid  --click com.ubuntu.terminal still errors out similarly
<Mirv> I see it talks about lp:ubuntu-terminal-app while the fix is in /reboot
<sil2100> Mirv: the fix is in lp:ubuntu-terminal-app now
<sil2100> Mirv: as we did the switch, lp:ubuntu-terminal-app is the /reboot now
<Mirv> sil2100: aah
<Mirv> hmm, why does it give it then still
<sil2100> Mirv: and it will fail until the new version of terminal is in the images
<sil2100> Mirv: since the current one has still the invalid revno in the manifest
<popey> but it fails to even build a click now
<Mirv> aha
<sil2100> popey: oh?
<sil2100> Where does it fail?
<popey> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/terminal-app-click/174/console
<sil2100> popey: eeek, looks like the switch broke something, it's trying to do a bzr update from the old tree or something?
<sil2100> Mirv: ^ do you know anything about the click generation process?
<popey> i suspect there's a script in jenkins which pulls from /trunk?
 * ogra_ wonders why location doesnt work at all anymore here 
<Mirv> sil2100: not much besides "if I click here a .click is generated"
<Mirv> click for .click!
<popey> sil2100: Mirv the good news... http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/terminal-app-click-reboot/
<popey> there's a separate job for the reboot branch
 * popey clicks "rebuild" to see if 46 is okay
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> Ok
<Mirv> nice
<sil2100> \o/
<popey> ok, 46 built
<Mirv> nice²
<popey>         "vcs-bzr-revno": "46"
<popey> looks good
<popey> Mirv: could you please upload http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/terminal-app-click-reboot/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.terminal_0.7.46_armhf.click to the store?
<Mirv> popey: done
<popey> thanks
<popey> approved
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can silo 28 be published, please?
<oSoMoN> note: silo 28 will require a core-dev ack, but the packaging change is trivial
<sil2100> oSoMoN: will publish in a moment (preparing lunch now)
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<Mirv> I can do that too
<Mirv> oSoMoN: you like breaking my Qt 5.4 PPA, do you? :) (just joking, I just need a kick a rebuild after each webbrowser landing)
<Mirv> ogra_: if around right now please ack bumping of oxide dependency pkging change https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-028-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_webbrowser-app_0.23+15.04.20150203-0ubuntu1.diff
<oSoMoN> Mirv, sorry about that…
<oSoMoN> Mirv, I can’t wait for Qt 5.4 to land btw, there’s a new QML API that will greatly benefit webbrowser-app
<Mirv> oSoMoN: that's really trivial, but that would be the one benefit of getting rid of the 5 packages that use the private header from transition, so they wouldn't need constant rebuilds
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ooh, sounds good! there was great progress also while I was away, so I hope we can hit the feature freeze in two weeks
<oSoMoN> Mirv, yeah, that would be much easier for everyone indeed
<oSoMoN> Mirv, that’d be awesome
<oSoMoN> mvo_, ogra_: would one of you guys have a minute to ack the packaging changes in https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-028-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_webbrowser-app_0.23+15.04.20150203-0ubuntu1.diff ?
<mvo_> oSoMoN: sure, do you have a link to button I need to press? diff looks fine
<mvo_> oSoMoN: if not I will find it myself :)
<Saviq> sil2100, we seem to have a problem... https://launchpadlibrarian.net/196457195/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-armhf.unity8_8.02%2B15.04.20150203.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Saviq> "internal compiler error: in symtab_remove_unreachable_nodes, at ipa.c:547"
<Saviq> only armhf
<Saviq> but reproducible
<vila> Mirv: so, yeah, it breaks the phone :-/ Well, it hangs even, we did talk with plars about protecting that adb wait-for-device call with a timeout so your job should fail and the instrumented phones can be recovered
<Saviq> difficult to repro locally, doesn't happen for x-building, phone just rebooted when encountered this error it seemd
<Saviq> still trying
<Saviq> not really sure how to proceed :/
<ogra_> mvo_, just an IRC "ACK" is enough :)
<oSoMoN> mvo_, thanks, the MR that needs approving is https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/save-restore-state/+merge/242678
<ogra_> oSoMoN, looks all fine to me
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<oSoMoN> Mirv, the packaging changes in silo 28 have been acked by not one but two core-devs :)
<Mirv> ogra_: unping the pkging change ack
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ok, thanks!
 * Mirv thinks a real "unping" removing previous highlight would be a neat feature
<ogra_> lol
<boiko> trainguards: should I just retry the build on vivid silo 25? or do you want to take a look on what caused that error?
<Mirv> boiko: it would look like a temporary problem in archive info, so just try again
<Mirv> (hash sum mismatch)
<boiko> Mirv: thanks
<sil2100> Saviq: the error is still reproducible? Were you able to repro it on the phone?
<Saviq> sil2100, I got it once and the phone rebooting, still trying - and yeah PPA behavior is consistent, I've tried to remove the branch I suspect triggers this (even though it's not touching those files at all) from the silo, building now
<Saviq> sil2100, can't repro more on the phone :/
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, give me a sign if it was caused by any of your changes, since otherwise it might be some change in the toolchain or something
<Saviq> sil2100, whether any of my changes trigger it doesn't really matter, does it, is still a bug in gcc...
<sil2100> popey: were you able to release the new terminal?
<om26er> dobey, Hi!
<Mirv> sil2100: I uploaded it at least, not sure if accepted. I tested some 15 mins ago that phablet-click-test-setup still fails at the moment.
<sil2100> Mirv: with the new click?
<popey> sil2100: Mirv i accepted it moments later
<popey> 12:56 < Mirv> popey: done
<popey> 12:57 < popey> approved
<sil2100> Mirv: could you do a `click list --user=phablet --manifest` on your phone where you say its failing and find the terminal-app there?
<sil2100> vcs-bzr-revno: should be correct
<popey> its certainly updated in the store
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-02-03-141506.png
<popey> sil2100: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10035505/ line 1037
<dobey> om26er: hi
<om26er> dobey, how do I verify fixes for silo 19 ?
<sil2100> popey: thanks! All looks ok from this side
<om26er> for convenience bug 1282392 and bug 1376445
<ubot5> bug 1282392 in Canonical System Image "nothing listens to keyringError signal" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282392
<ubot5> bug 1376445 in Canonical System Image "Addition of signon-apparmor-extension causes token lookup problems" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1376445
<sil2100> Mirv: are you sure it's failing for the same reason as before with the latest terminal-app?
<dobey> om26er: it's on hold until mardy's fix lands, i think. dbarth, mardy ^^ did we get the required fixes for that in on the online-accounts/apparmor side?
<mardy> dobey: we are building them in a silo
<Saviq> cihelp, is s-jenkins not working? can't seem to access it?
<dobey> mardy: which one?
<Mirv> sil2100: it looked like it said latest. but note I can't arbitrarily run it eg. now again since I'm heavily running AP tests. if you have a device, just run th ecommand
<Mirv> phablet-click-test-setup --distribution=ubuntu --series=vivid  --click com.ubuntu.terminal
<vila> Saviq: check your vpn ? s-jenkins is up
<Saviq> vila, yeah, am on vpn, timing out here :/
<om26er> mardy, so that means the silo is blocked right now ?
<Saviq> vila, ah, we need to lower the MTU here in Brussels...
<dobey> mardy, dbarth: were we going to add those to the existing silo 19, or should we just land silo 19 as it doesn't break things without the apparmor extension, and then ensure the new silo doesn't break with that already in?
<vila> Saviq: MTU... I think that's the most wtf bug I can think of...
<sil2100> Mirv: upgrading
<mardy> dobey, om26er: it's silo 3
<Saviq> vila, might be some network setup here at the sprint
<om26er> mardy, I'm confused, aren't we talking about silo19 for ubuntuone-credentials ?
<vila> Saviq: yeah, can be any network gear on your path. The worst part is that I've seen cases where *some* requests succeed
<dobey> mardy: it failed to build
<om26er> mardy, my initial query was about 19
<mardy> dobey: yep :-(
<dobey> om26er: yes. we wanted to land it before the rtm image, but there were some additional issues with the signon-apparmor-extension which prevented that. mardy has a fix in silo 3 that should allow both to finally work together, but it failed to build (and that silo is for vivid, not rtm, so it would still need backported).
<om26er> dobey, ok, I'll block 19 then.
<dobey> om26er: but the stuff in silo 19 will work just fine without signon-apparmor-extension, so i'm happy to land it now and have it in the image already as a means to block the backport of those fixes landing later
<mardy> om26er, dobey: I don't think that silo 19 should be blocked, it could go in regardless of our stuff
<mardy> om26er: the only issue is that to test it you need to manually install signon-apparmor-extension
<om26er> dobey, mardy hmmm, ok so that brings back to my original question. How do I verify the fix for silo 19 ?
<om26er> I can do that, sure.
<dobey> om26er: i'm going to update the comment column for that, one second
<dobey> mardy: well, installing signon-apparmor-extension will break it, so testing with that will fail.
<dobey> mardy: which means it would be blocked until we get your fixes into rtm
<om26er> haha!
<mardy> dobey: right, it will break it, but we could still verify that things go a little further
<dobey> mardy: so either we land it as is, and use it as a means to block the seed change if the new fixes don't fix it, or we block and wait and land them all at the same time
<om26er> dobey, I'd prefer the second option
<mardy> dobey: I'm all for landing it, maybe we can just verify that it brings no regressions
<dobey> mardy: right. install of free packages in the store should work fine, but purchasing won't
<dobey> we can verify the lack of regressions. the exact changes already landed in vivid and verified with no regressions there
<om26er> dobey, mardy hmm, so I guess we want to land the silo then. So i'd like to know, if the test plan passes, there are no regressions ? or is there anything else I should be looking for as well ?
<dobey> om26er: you can run through the test plan and verify there are no regressions. you can then install signon-apparmor-extension, reboot, and verify that installation from the store works correctly (best to test with a u1 account created prior to installing the silo), but purchasing paid apps will fail with signon-apparmor-extension installed with the changes due to the issue that the change in silo 3 should fix once it lands
<dobey> mardy: ah, looks like some tests failed and need to be updated for the change perhaps
<sil2100> Mirv: with the upgraded terminal all works fine
<sil2100> ricmm: https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/platform-api/fix-wrong-test-load/+merge/248228 needs to be approved
<ricmm> sil2100: ofc
<ricmm> seb128: could you approve it?
<seb128> sil2100, ricmm, done
<ricmm> seb128: awesome, thanks
<ricmm> sil2100: publishing then?
<sil2100> ricmm: yep :)
<ricmm> sil2100: thx
<dobey> om26er: so are you testing for lack of regressions in rtm 19, or are we blocking it on the other landings from mardy? :)
<om26er> dobey, I am testing it
<dobey> om26er: ok, great. thanks
<om26er> dobey, do you know of a for-purchase app in the store that I should search for ?
<dobey> om26er: riddling is $2.99, there's also "wallet lightener pro" or you can search for "price:2.99" (price must be lowercase)
<om26er> dobey, so I seem to have downloaded a 'for buying' app for free (without a credit card)
<om26er> doesn't feel normal
<cjwatson> surely not a regression on the *client* side :)
<dobey> om26er: did you already purchase it previously?
<om26er> dobey, never did.
<dobey> om26er: what app?
<om26er> dobey, Riddling
<dobey> om26er: did you install it a long time ago when it was free, on the account you're using?
<dobey> (riddling used to be free, it's been in the store a very long time)
<om26er> dobey, that might have happened, I guess.
<dobey> om26er: then you've already "purchased" it.
<dobey> om26er: i have the same behavior for riddling on my account
<dobey> so that's not new
<sil2100> robru, ogra_, jibel, davmor2, popey: as it's Tuesday again, I need to skip the evening meeting
<davmor2> sil2100: why don't you just change the time of the meeting on a Tuesday ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: or cancel it
<sil2100> davmor2: not much I can do with it, maybe cancel it - but sometimes I'm able to skip and then stay for the meeting
<sil2100> Since no other hour makes sense as I have meetings before and later in the evening most of the participants are no longer working
<ogra_> sil2100, i wouldnt mind canceling
<ogra_> i doubt we have much to discuss, do we ?
<kgunn> trainguards yo can i get a silo for line 91 ?
<kgunn> sil2100: hey you still on ?
<ogra_> did we have a final decision abouot the meeting ?
<robru> kgunn: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/3967/console uh there's a problem with your merges. never seen that one before. the only thing I can think of is that your mp list should be single-spaced...
<Saviq> sil2100, something got fooked up, that's unity8 trunk in a silo: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/196485248/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-armhf.unity8_8.02%2B15.04.20150203.7-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Saviq> sil2100, same failure
<Saviq> that includes the just-released gcc
<kgunn> robru: ack, ok, give it a go now
<kgunn> (and thank you)
<robru> kgunn: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/3968/console oh god it's the same error
<plars> ogra_: sil2100: the new/correct terminal-app should be available now for the vivid images on krillin, but it looks like those are not being pulled in still since the job doesn't get past phablet-click-test-setup. I think that's something that has to be done on the image creation side right?
<robru> kgunn: gimme a minute to dig
<kgunn> thanks man
<Saviq> sil2100, bug #1417664
<ubot5> bug 1417664 in gcc-4.9 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 build causes internal compiler error on armhf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1417664
<Saviq> seb128, in case you're wondering what's happening with your qtmir landing ↑ :(
<seb128> Saviq, shrug
<seb128> Saviq, that changeset was in its own silo and ready to land a week ago :/
<Saviq> seb128, I know, I'll land qtmir separately first thing tomorrow if nothing else comes around
<rvr> No landing meeting today?
<seb128> Saviq, thanks
<robru> kgunn: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu/vivid/qtsystems-opensource-src/inputinfo/+merge/248397 yeah this is the one causing the problem. looks like the merge target is invalid -- you're trying to merge into a udd branch, those are a bit special. can you replace that mp with a new mp that targets the proper project source branch?
<kgunn> mzanetti: ^
<robru> kgunn: note I don't actually know what the correct branch would be. if there isn't one, we'd have to do a source upload instead of an MP.
<robru> Mirv: ^ is there an lp project for qtsystems-opensource-src?
<mzanetti> robru: kgunn: this should be better, I hope: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu/vivid/qtsystems-opensource-src/inputinfo/+merge/248418
<robru> mzanetti: nope, train can't handle merge targets that start with 'lp:ubuntu/' I've just learned.
<kgunn> ok...updated in the sheet
<kgunn> mmm or not ok then...
<kgunn> robru: ok, removing those...and mzanetti will give you the packages to upload
<robru> kgunn: yeah I guess you're going to need to just put 'qtsystems-opensource-src' as an additional source package and then I can upload it manually in a bit
<mzanetti> robru: can you upload a source package from that branch? lp:~mzanetti/ubuntu/vivid/qtsystems-opensource-src/inputinfo
<mzanetti> ack
<robru> mzanetti: yeah I can do that
<mzanetti> thanks
<robru> mzanetti: what should the version be? 5.0~git20130712-0ubuntu8?
<robru> kgunn: mzanetti ok you got silo 0 and I uploaded the source package.
<robru> kgunn: mzanetti: I'm expecting a phone call in 10 minutes so if you need anything else let me know now.
<boiko> trainguards: can I please get vivid silo 25 reconfigured? I have just added a new component there
<boiko> trainguards: also, could you please get a silo assigned for row 88?
<robru> boiko: sorry otp, back soon
<boiko> robru: no problems, thanks
<robru> boiko: ok sorry about that.
<robru> boiko: having a bit of trouble with the spreadsheet...
<robru> boiko: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu/vivid/syncevolution/default-syncInterval/+merge/247768 oh this MP has an invalid merge target. train can't handle lp:ubuntu/ merges, it has to be a "real" lp project.
<robru> boiko: either retarget the merge at some real lp project (lp:syncevolution if that exists), if not it has to be a source upload.
<robru> boiko: reconfigured silo 25 for you, mind the conflict with silo 13
<boiko> robru: thanks, that's fine (the conflict), the fix is not urgent so if you are low on silos that one can wait
<boiko> robru: row 88 would be good to get a silo for, bfiller and renato want to test it soon
<robru> boiko: oh, did you miss my message above? I can't assign 88 because the MP has an invalid target.
<boiko> robru: oups, sorry, I missed that one, ok, let me see with bfiller and renato how they want to deal with it
<robru> boiko: turns out lp:syncevolution doesn't exist (unless it's hiding under a different name somewhere, I dunno), so as far as I can see there's really only one option, we have to do it as a source upload.
<boiko> robru: and how can I do that? I just get a silo assigned and push the source directly to the ppa?
<robru> boiko: pretty much, except you wouldn't have permission, I'd have to do it.
<boiko> robru: ah ok, so I have to upload the source somewhere for you to get it?
<robru> boiko: so on row 88, please delete the MP, and in column G just put 'syncevolution'
<robru> boiko: well I can build the source from the MP myself ;-)
<boiko> robru: nice, let me do that then
<boiko> robru: done
<robru> boiko: thanks, one seec
<robru> ls
<robru> lol
<boiko> robru: so now I just build the silo as usual?
<robru> boiko: yep
<boiko> robru: great! thanks a lot!
<robru> boiko: you're welcome!
<robru> fginther: ping? can you remind me what prevented you from being able to submit a POST request from the ticket system to the train back when you were working on that?
<mardy> trainguards, can please someone trigger a rebuild of silo 3 (vivid)? I updated the signond branch and now it should build fine
<robru> mardy: you should be able to trigger rebuilds yourself. do you not have permission?
<robru> mardy: just added you to the team. try clicking build: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=landing-003
<robru> oops, no
<robru> mardy: this one http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-003
<mardy> robru: I clicked, but apparently nothing happened
<robru> mardy: the first click logs you in with openid. click again and it should go
<mardy> robru: it's not clear to me if I should check "IGNORE_STEP" or not
<om26er> kenvandine, Hi!
<mardy> robru: the other package in the silo is built fine, I don't want to rebuild that too
<robru> mardy: I don't think so, just list the package you want in the text box there.
<om26er> kenvandine, for me it says 'N/A'
<kenvandine> om26er, that's perfect!
<kenvandine> om26er, just back out and back in a couple times
<kenvandine> it should say N/A each time
<kenvandine> until it's fully charged
<kenvandine> before it would have random values
<om26er> kenvandine, ah, I can reproduce the bug. Now need to install the silo :
<kenvandine> silly bug, the variable wasn't initialized before, not so good for computing a delta
<kenvandine> om26er, yeah, sometimes it said N/A :)
<mardy> robru: thanks! I had to submit the page twice, but it worked :-)
<kenvandine> om26er, also make sure you reboot the device
<robru> mardy: you're welcome! yeah the double-submit thing is normal, first time logs you in.
<kenvandine> which i know is automatic :)
<kenvandine> but gotta make sure the indicator restarts
<om26er> kenvandine, btw the UI is static, perhaps need to make it dynamic in future
<kenvandine> the delta is static
<kenvandine> we could do something there
<jgdx> trainguard: can somebody reconfigure silo in row 57? Link does not work. There's a new MP that seems to not be included when I trigger a (re-) build
<robru> jgdx: what's wrong with the link?
<jgdx> it dieds
<jgdx> I press proceed and then white
<jgdx> unless that was the OK.. a blank page
<robru> jgdx: yeah that blank page thing is a known bug, I'm working on that. the job still runs ok in the background.
<jgdx> oh
<jgdx> robru, k, thanks.
<robru> jgdx: for now, when you see that, just cut 'buildWithParameters...' off the URL and then load the resulting page and it'll show the status
<jgdx> ack
<jgdx> robru, should I start another build or will that happen automatically? If not, when do I start it?
<robru> jgdx: oh yeah, after you see queuebot say ready to build, then you can click build (it's ready)
<jgdx> thanks
<jgdx> robru, is there a new build link?
<jgdx> oh man am I a noob
<robru> jgdx: no worries, just click build here: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=jgdx
<jgdx> awe some
<robru> jgdx: (also that page shows you what MPs are configured in the silo so you know the reconfigure worked)
<jgdx> nifty
<kenvandine> jgdx, i hope it builds :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, me too
<robru> jgdx: easy to fix that, but don't hit build just yet
<jgdx> Wellark_, ^^
<jgdx> robru, ack
<robru> jgdx: ok, safe to hit build now once that's fixed (just put a commit message on that MP)
<jgdx> robru, okay, it's up to Wellark_ I guess?
<robru> jgdx: no, you should be able to. the branch is owned by the team, not by Wellark_
<jgdx> kenvandine, are you able to set commit msg on this mp? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/indicator-network/remove_unused_variable/+merge/248393
 * jgdx is not in unity api team
<robru> jgdx: oh, heh. apparently I can do it. what should it say?
<jgdx> robru, 'removing unused variable in extractor' ?
<robru> sure
<jgdx> thanks
<robru> jgdx: you're welcome. ok you can hit build now
<jgdx> wee
<robru> jgdx: alright, I just fixed that white screen issue, should be more usable next time you need to reconfigure.
<jgdx> robru, cool, thank you!
<robru> jgdx: you're welcome!
<bfiller> robru: not sure what magic you had to do for ubuntu silo 20, but it's tested and ready to be released
<robru> bfiller: no magic really, it's just a source upload. the train won't merge the MP but after it lands the lp:ubuntu/syncevolution branch should get updated anyway
<bfiller> robru: cool
<kenvandine> robru, thanks!
<robru> kenvandine: you're welcome!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-02-04
<Mirv> robru: there's a packaging branch https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtsystems-opensource-src but I can take care of updating it
<robru> Mirv: ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh, didn't know that, thanks & sorry
<Mirv> np
 * Mirv finds the related upstream thing https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/101049/
<thostr_> Mirv: could you reconfigure silo 8 for us?
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I have two MRs for the RTM branch, one is prerequisite of the other. Can I land both in the same silo?
<Mirv> thostr_: sure
<Mirv> bzoltan: yes
<bzoltan> Mirv:  Coooool
<Mirv> argh
<Mirv> something wrong with prepare-silo
<pstolowski> indeed
<Mirv> found a workaround
<Mirv> so thostr handled, trying bzoltan next
<bzoltan> Mirv: you have my support dude :)
<Mirv> robru: sil2100: "assign a silo" style of reconfigure fails since it uses "parambuild?" instead of "buildWithParameters?", or at least the former yields 404 and replacing that part reconfigured a silo successfully
<Saviq> trainguards, you fighting with the spreadsheet / ci-train? /me can't reconfigure, was getting 404 first, now the MPs are not whitespace-separated in the param list?
<pstolowski> cant' reconfigure my silo either
<Saviq> pstolowski, got a workaround: just copy the list of MPs yourself into the merge_proposals param
<pstolowski> Saviq, getting 404 on reconfigure page
<Saviq> pstolowski, I was having that before too but now it's working
<Mirv> Saviq: I was able as described above
<Mirv> Saviq: pstolowski: but, I do it with the trainguard only prepare-silo one...
<Mirv> the normal reconfigure failed
<Mirv> robru: sil2100: so yeah right the normal landers' reconfigure seems also broken, not sure if possible to do some url trickery or not
<pstolowski> Saviq, ah, you pasted them with url.. I think i'll just wait a little bit till it's fixed
<Mirv> Saviq: ah, now the normal link worked for you?
<Saviq> Mirv, I didn't get the 404, had to paste the URLs myself though, they were lacking whitespace between the different urls
<Mirv> Saviq: right
<Mirv> prepare-silo reconfig seemed to work alright after fixing just that one part of the url
<Saviq> Mirv, can you actually reconfigure silo 12 for us please, I added qtmir-gles
<Mirv> Saviq: sure
<Mirv> Saviq: wow, now my prepare-silo also doesn't 404 anymore
<Mirv> robru: sil2100: are you sure neither of you is hacking stuff right at the moment? :) the 404 is gone, but whitespaces missing from MERGE_PROPOSALS
<Saviq> :D
<Saviq> are you *sure*? ;)
<Mirv> 30mins ago the url was 404, but fixing to point to buildWithParameters worked and even the whitespaces were there
<Mirv> Saviq: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/3983/console not all targetting the same branch?
<Saviq> Mirv, oh
<Saviq> Mirv, it should be good now
<sil2100> Mirv: not doing anything here! ;)
<Mirv> Saviq: done
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks
<Mirv> sil2100: weird fluctuation of behavior
<kgunn> trainguards hey, not really sure i understand why my reconfig attempt isn't working
<ogra_> hmm, looks like the vivid image buolds failed
<Laney> uid checker thing
<Laney> do you get the emails?
<Mirv> kgunn: it's because something (tm) is broken that's not you. I'll try it.
<Mirv> heh, now the prepare-silo 404 is back too
<Mirv> no, it just randomly changes. when it's broken the url change works. when it works the whitespaces are missing..
<ogra_> Laney, yeah, i do ... seems to be all pittis fault :=)
<Laney> muhaha
<Mirv> kgunn: reconfigured
<kgunn> ta
<brendand> sil2100, you might want to move the tag on this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dialer-app/+bug/1417886
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1413316 in telepathy-ofono (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1417886 Dialler shows 'No network' even though SIM is present (vivid)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<pstolowski> Mirv, hey, could you also reconfigure my silo in line #64?
<brendand> sil2100, it's a duplicate of an old bug that has way more investigation on it
<kgunn> Mirv: hey, thanks for trying...but don't think that silo reconfig'd and i just tried and it didn't work again
<kgunn> @don't think it worked earlier, b/c we added a branch for u-s-c to address something, and it still failed the build in the same way
<Mirv> kgunn: hmm, it does say it reconfigured https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/3987/console
<Mirv> bzoltan: don't go touching my vivid 005 silo :)
<pstolowski> k
<pstolowski> thanks!
<bzoltan> Mirv:  ohh... sorry
<sil2100> ogra_: if you could kick a new vivid image once you have the builds fixed then it would be awesome
<ogra_> sil2100, indeed
<sil2100> ogra_: btw. are you using 14.09-proposed on your krillin?
<ogra_> havent upgraded today yet ... but yes
<sil2100> popey: do you have the latest 14.09-proposed on any of your devices? :)
<popey> think so, yes
<popey> channel: ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed
<popey> current build number: 226
<popey> yes, looks like it
<sil2100> popey: coould you pastebin me the output of `click list --user=phablet --manifest`? Interested in the terminal sections :)
<popey> sil2100: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10051403/
<sil2100> popey: thank you!
<popey> np
<sil2100> cihelp: could anyone try re-running ubuntu-rtm mako smoketesting on the latest image for me? Need to double confirm it's still dying
<vila> sil2100: do you have the url handy ?
<sil2100> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch_stable-mako-smoke-daily/610/consoleFull
<sil2100> vila: I want a re-run since I'm wondering a bit what terminal-app it uses and if it was only some transient state last time... in theory the terminal-app installed by default in these images should be the new one, which should not cause the current error
<vila> sil2100: I've started http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-touch_stable-mako-smoke-daily/611/console
<sil2100> vila: thanks!
<vila> sil2100: by the way, do you have access to do it too or not ?
<sil2100> vila: yes, through the VPN
<vila> sil2100: ack
<vila> sil2100: failed in the same way
<sil2100> Interesting
<vila> sil2100: lp:ubuntu-terminal-app tip is revno 48, the job requests revno 161
<sil2100> vila: I know, which is wrong as the current terminal app from the store (and the one that seems to be installed in the tarball) is the one using rev 48
<sil2100> vila: somehow it doesn't update the terminal app
<vila> sil2100: so were is this 161 coming from ?
<vila> sil2100: I seem to recall that they change their focus branch recently
<sil2100> vila: 161 was the old terminal app, a previous version - we changed trunks so now this revision does not exist
<vila> *dev focus
<vila> right, so something needs to be updated somewhere...
<sil2100> vila: that's why we published a new terminal app yesterday that now has the correct revision number
<sil2100> Is it normal we don't use --wipe?
<vila> there is also a previous error:
<vila> bzr: ERROR: Server sent an unexpected error: ('error', 'ValueError', 'requested revno (161) is later than given known revno (48)')
<vila> + phablet-click-test-setup --distribution ubuntu-rtm --series 14.09
<vila> bzr: ERROR: Server sent an unexpected error: ('error', 'ValueError', 'requested revno (161) is later than given known revno (48)')
<sil2100> Yeah, that's the same thing
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> Anyway, maybe because we don't do --wipe the devices have some old clicks installed?
<sil2100> vila: can you access the device that it just tried running on?
<vila> sil2100: no :-}
<sil2100> vila: I would need `click list --user=phablet --manifest` pastebinned from that device (from adb best)
<sil2100> Awww
<vila> sil2100: it may be possible but I have no idea how :-/
<vila> sil2100: you mentioned a new terminal app, does it match the one in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/click_list (imbw but this file seems to be involved, so checking with you)
<popey> elopio: could you please take a look at this merge of yours? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/sudoku-app/autopilot-workaround_dialog/+merge/246255
<boiko> trainguards: any idea why the build is showing as failed on vivid silo 13? I checked the PPA and the packages all built fine
<sil2100> boiko: looking
<sil2100> boiko: yeah... it's a bug in CI Train (LP: #1417961)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1417961 in CI Train [cu2d] "CI Train does not remove packages from its config after a reconfigure" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1417961
<sil2100> boiko: let me fix it manually for you
<boiko> sil2100: should I rebuild or something like that, or is it just fine like that?
<sil2100> boiko: I'm doing a watch-only build
<boiko> sil2100: ok, thanks
<bzoltan> Mirv: sil2100: I would need a massive reconf on the RTM silo5 :) We intend to land biiiiig things :) from all over the places
<om26er> kenvandine, Hi!
<ogra_> bzoltan, uuuh, in RTM ? scary !
<bzoltan> ogra_: we are sdk people, we do scary stuff :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8r3cWM4JII
<ogra_> whatever that was, it crashed FF hard :)
<davmor2> ogra_: that is a 10hour video of This is Sparta
<davmor2> bzoltan: does it have permission from on high if not then it goes no where fast :P
<ogra_> well, it has killed my FF in some definitive way now ... it starts again but i only get empty pages or no CSS or even "server not found"
<sil2100> boiko: oh!
<sil2100> I mean
<sil2100> boiko: sorry, I meant bzoltan
<sil2100> bzoltan: oh! Reconfiguring then
<bzoltan> ogra_:  ohh dude :) i did not mean that. Sorry
<ogra_> bzoltan, well, you didnt write firefox i guess ... not your fault :)
<sil2100> bzoltan: reconfigured
<bzoltan> sil2100:  thanks
<bzoltan> ogra_: :) sending you a killer video is :)
<bzoltan> davmor2:  yes  the bug #1358610 is  targeted to w7
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1358610 could not be found
<ogra_> heh ... at least i could see the ad before it crashed ... so youtube got its share of money from the click :P
<om26er> charles, Hello
<Chipaca> sil2100: o/
<Chipaca> sil2100: how do I sync a package from vivid to rtm?
<Saviq> trainguards, 404 again? :(
<Saviq> Chipaca, see line 22 as an example
<Saviq> you put "sync:ubuntu,vivid $package $name" in "additional sources"
<Saviq> oh!
<Saviq> 404 if I'm not logged in!?
<Saviq> trainguards, oh, and "Removing $foo from silo" on reconfigure, but they don't actually get removed?
<Mirv> Saviq: it's as illogical to me as it's to you? :)
<Saviq> Mirv, can you please remove qtmir and qtmir-gles from vivid silo 21 for me
<Mirv> Saviq: yes, the bug #1417961 mentioned
<Mirv> Saviq: ok
<ubot5> bug 1417961 in CI Train [cu2d] "CI Train does not remove packages from its config after a reconfigure" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1417961
<Saviq> Mirv, ah
<Chipaca> Saviq: ta
<Chipaca> trainguards, can i have a silo for row 68? (not sure if it's missing anything tho)
<Mirv> Saviq: done
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks
<sil2100> Saviq: after recent Robert's changes this bug appeared, as he changed the rules of package watching and didn't handle most of the edge-cases as Didier did
<sil2100> Didier was really good with all corner-cases
<kenvandine> hey om26er
<kenvandine> so you need a test plan for indicator-power
<kenvandine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/indicator-power
 * kenvandine adds to spreadsheet
 * ogra_ twiddles thumbs waiting for livecd-rootfs
<kenvandine> om26er, i updated the spreadsheet, hope that helps
<om26er> kenvandine, thanks for that, I'll get back to it in a while
<kenvandine> om26er, nothing in the indicator really changed, just exposed a new property on dbus
<Chipaca> sil2100: do i need to do anything more to row 68?
<sil2100> Chipaca: no, all is ok, I'll handle it in a moment :)
<sil2100> Was on lunch now
<sil2100> (and now on UE Live!)
<Chipaca> sil2100: thanks
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I try to update the gles package for RTM, would you please reconf the silo5 for me?
<sil2100> bzoltan: one moment :)
<mardy> cihelp: any idea why "phablet-config writable-image" is failing here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10054269/
<mardy> oh, nevermind, got it: my device was not connected to the network
<plars> mardy: that's not really a cihelp question, but iirc you may need to also specify the password you set up with developer-mode
<mardy> mardy: thanks, it was really a network issue, my device wifi was off :-)
<plars> mardy: with "-r", so if you still have problems, you might also try that
<plars> mardy: ack
<plars> sil2100: ok, so on the vivid/terminal-app issue... I just installed locally with image 97 from ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed
<plars> and according to click list, I have com.ubuntu.terminal	0.7.41
<plars> sil2100: I don't think that's right still, or if it is, then the manifest is also wrong for this version of terminal app:
<plars>     "x-source": {
<plars>         "vcs-bzr": "lp:ubuntu-terminal-app",
<plars>         "vcs-bzr-revno": "latest"
<plars> sil2100: my guess is that the wrong terminal-app is still getting pulled in
<sil2100> plars: strange, since the click_list from snakefruit has com.ubuntu.terminal_0.7.46_armhf.click listed
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> plars: I wonder why the latest images don't have the latest terminal-app then
<sil2100> plars: the image builds should just fetch the latest click from the store
<plars> sil2100: you are requesting the terminal-app-reboot one?
<plars> sil2100: I haven't seen how that side of it works, so I don't know what you do to change the click package you pull in, but both the old and new are still built
<sil2100> plars: no no, the terminal-app is now the reboot one
<sil2100> plars: it got updated that the main terminal-app now should be the reboot one
<plars> sil2100: if that's true, then it's pointing at the wrong branch and revision in the manifest
<plars> popey: ?
<sil2100> plars: no, it should be all ok
<sil2100> plars: on my phone it's pointing to the right thing on my vivid device
<plars> sil2100: with krillin image 97?
<popey> 97?
<popey> oh, vivid
<sil2100> plars: yes, vivid 97
<plars> weird, I *just* installed this fresh
<sil2100> hmmm
<plars> sil2100: but that 0.7.41 version is wrong? it's different on yours?
<ogra_> yes, should be .46
<sil2100> "name": "com.ubuntu.terminal",
<sil2100>         "title": "Terminal",
<sil2100>         "version": "0.7.46",
<sil2100>         "x-source": {
<sil2100>             "vcs-bzr": "lp:ubuntu-terminal-app",
<sil2100>             "vcs-bzr-revno": "46"
<sil2100>         },
<sil2100> This is what I have, but it's not a fresh install
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> plars: but wait
<plars> sil2100: any chance you've gone and updated it?
<sil2100> plars: actually it's good #97 doesn't have the version
<sil2100> plars: since #97 is old, we didn't have a nightly build for vivid
<sil2100> So the new one should be only available on the next build
<ogra_> still waiting for the promotion ...
<plars> heh, ok
<sil2100> (so I had to upgrade it myself)
<sil2100> plars: but I was wondering about ubuntu-rtm though
<bfiller> sil2100: trying to reconfigure silo ubuntu 9 and getting an error
<bfiller> sil2100: Problem accessing /job/ubuntu-landing-009-0-reconfigure/parambuild. Reason:
<bfiller>     Not Found
<plars> sil2100: rtm shouldn't have terminal-app at all right?
<sil2100> plars: since from the smoketesting page I saw that for mako failed
<sil2100> plars: krillin rtm doesn't, but mako rtm does (I was shocked as well)
<sil2100> (still on UE Live! though, will continue this after we're done)
<plars> right, I was not looking at mako yet since this problem was only krillin/vivid afaik... looking
<plars> ack
<sil2100> davmor2: stop trolling! :D
<davmor2> hahaha
<bzoltan> sil2100:  Not to put pressure on :) But would you reconf teh silo5?
<sil2100> bzoltan: phew, ok, have a moment now
<sil2100> robru: the new parambuild in jenkins is a bit broken ;p
<sil2100> bzoltan: done
<bzoltan> sil2100:  thank you
<sil2100> plars: do you know how to access a smoketesting device? :)
<sil2100> bzoltan: sorry it took so long, the ubuntu-on-air came in the way ;p
<bzoltan> sil2100:  no worries, we had a glitch anyway with one of the MRs
<plars> sil2100: yes and com.ubuntu.terminal	0.7.41 on mako vivid 88 also
<sil2100> plars: I'm asking because of this - this is from rtm on mako: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-touch_stable-mako-smoke-daily/611/console
<plars>     "version": "0.7.41",
<plars>     "x-source": {
<plars>         "vcs-bzr": "lp:ubuntu-terminal-app",
<plars>         "vcs-bzr-revno": "latest"
<sil2100> plars: mako ubuntu-rtm?
<plars> oh right, hang on
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> plars: since here it's completely chaos, as it seems its something with revno of 161, which might point to a pre-reboot version of terminal
<sil2100> Which shouldn't exist in the store anymore
<plars> sil2100: well, but when was that click package built? the manifest data is supposed to be filled in then
<plars> ok, mako-rtm #187 has com.ubuntu.terminal	0.5.161
<plars> so, yes... that looks wrong I think
<sil2100> plars: the click was built yesterday EU afternoon and it has all the correct metadata when installed from the store
<sil2100> plars: this is interesting, since right now the store has only 0.7.46 :|
<sil2100> So how did the ubuntu-rtm image get the old terminal app?
<sil2100> plars: btw. why aren't we doing a --wipe when flashing the devices? Was there a reason for that?
<plars> sil2100: yes, we were told not to, and that it was redundant if we use --bootstrap
<plars> since pretty much the beginning
<plars> if that's changed and --wipe now does something above and beyond --bootstrap, then I never heard about it
<plars> but aiui, --bootstrap still replaces everything
<fginther> bfiller, just FYI that the ubuntu-keyboard MPs should now be running the autopilot tests
<bfiller> fginther: awesome, thank you
<bzoltan> WOW :)
<fginther> bfiller, you're welcome (and thanks to plars for working on it)
<sil2100> plars: from what I know only --wipe removes all data, but hm
<sil2100> ogra_: ^ how is it? Does --bootstrap wipe all your data too?
<sil2100> I could have mixed something up
<ogra_> sil2100, it formats the partitions iirc
<plars> right
<bzoltan> Mirv:  look what I got ^
<sil2100> Ok, trying to get more info on how exactly the clicks are installed
<plars> sil2100: it would appear that it's in the custom image
<plars> http://system-image.ubuntu.com/pool/custom-761e8a93754d4170fc8f1d4dad38567fb260cca55a8f42141d2da6c682ac43bf.tar.xz
<plars> sil2100: ^
<plars> sil2100: and it doesn't look like that custom tarball has changed for mako-rtm in a long time - even image 138 has the same tarball
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues:
<bzoltan> sil2100: The silo5 seems to be messed up bug time... no idea what is wrong there. First it failed in a spectacular way with the -gles package... and now it fails even on the reconf after I tried to remove that branch.
<Mirv> bzoltan: er... ok :)
<bzoltan> Mirv: ^
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I assume that the versioning of my RTM gles package is somehow strange for the machine
<Mirv> bzoltan: if that persists, the previous one, ping robert about that. and yeah the 404:s happen today too, bug filed.
<Mirv> bzoltan: that's what it claims, a version string problem
<Mirv> bug #1417958 <- sil2100 too
<sil2100> plars: interesting
<ubot5> bug 1417958 in Ubuntu Landing Team "Reconfiguration options ~broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1417958
<bzoltan> Mirv:  yes, but what should be the right version? and what was wrong with that one? I used a version what is in the PPA
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks!
<Mirv> bzoltan: you miss the -0ubuntu stuff completely
<Mirv> bzoltan: so no, it does not match the non-gles package's version
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Various issues with the CI Train
<bzoltan> Mirv:  hmm... darn it. You are right like always
<sil2100> plars: ok, it seems that for some reason the terminal-app is in the custom tarball that's not auto-updated
<sil2100> plars: which I suppose is not a good idea
<sil2100> lool: hey! You around?
<lool> sil2100: yup
<sil2100> lool: I see that the custom tarball for mako has terminal-app in it
<sil2100> lool: it's outdated badly right now - why do we have it in the custom-vendor-here_14.09-proposed_mako.tar.xz tarball in the first place?
<lool> sil2100: I think it was a space issue
<lool> sil2100: we dont have automation for these custom tarballs, so I guess it's always going to be out of date until we do
<sil2100> lool: in this case I think we should really remove terminal-app from it
<lool> sil2100: I suspect the original reasons for moving it there are still valid (space?)
<sil2100> lool: not sure...
<sil2100> lool: but I suppose ubuntu-rtm wasn't supposed to have terminal-app anyway, since the krillin ones don't
<sil2100> Devel has it on default anyway
<lool> slangasek: ^ do you recall the constraint that forced the move of terminal-app and other apps to custom tarball, and would you know if these still exist?
<sil2100> lool: so all the apps that got moved to the custom tarball need manual updating?
<sil2100> If yes, I suppose that's a big big flaw
<lool> sil2100: I certainly agree
<slangasek> lool: the constraint is "product management said we're not shipping it on the image for bq"
<lool> sil2100: ^
<lool> slangasek: ah right, hence only in mako/rtm and not in krillin/rtm
<lool> sil2100: the alternative would be to have it in the rootfs and to remove it in krillin/rtm, but that a waste of space hence wasn't chosen
<sil2100> lool: I would simply remove it from the custom for RTM anyway, since otherwise we'd have to have someone to maintain it and make sure always the most up-to-date version is included
<sil2100> lool: by remove from custom I mean remove it in overall, we have it in devel anyway
<lool> sil2100: I wonder if it's also an issue in vivid?
<sil2100> lool: no, on vivid it's on the rootfs it seems
<sil2100> lool: at least it's always up-to-date
<lool> so I guess this issue would be the other way around if we were to promote a vivid image
<sil2100> What do you mean?
<lool> sil2100: that if we promote images to stable, we will want to remove terminal from krillin
<slangasek> it shouldn't be in the rootfs for vivid; that's a bug, we shouldn't have differences in the rootfs/custom tarball split based on which branch we're on
<slangasek> sil2100: ^^ indeed, I think that implies that this is a missing landing on vivid ;)
<sil2100> slangasek: missing landing? ;)
<sil2100> slangasek: I just know that vivid has a more recent terminal-app which seems to be in sync with what's in the store
<slangasek> sil2100: well, "landing" - changes in the ubuntu-rtm/14.09 dist that are not in vivid
<slangasek> sil2100: because this is a difference in the livecd-rootfs behavior between the two branches, which is wrong
<sil2100> Indeed ;)
<slangasek> sil2100: yes; the problem is that "oh, vivid's ok" is actually a bug in the vivid build
<sil2100> But if we were to switch those to the custom as we do it for ubuntu-rtm, this would imply we would need to have someone managing the custom tarballs on daily basis
<slangasek> no
<sil2100> To make sure none of the apps in there are always up-to-date
<sil2100> s/none/all
<slangasek> for vivid, we should fix it so that terminal-app is provided by the custom tarball, not the rootfs
<slangasek> and for the standard vivid channel, we sholud be using the *reference* custom tarball, which is built as part of the image build and is up-to-date wrt terminal-app
<ogra_> i thought the long term target was to move all clicks into the custom tarball
<sil2100> Damn, this is confusing
<ogra_> just that nobody ever got to it
<slangasek> ogra_: that's not been agreed
<sil2100> Since there's the reference custom tarball and the custom tarball
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> well, it seems the cleanest option
<slangasek> ogra_: and that still doesn't help sil2100's problem, which is the out-of-date custom tarballs
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> slangasek: if it's in the reference custom tarball it will be created from up-to-date clicks during build time, right?
<slangasek> lool: I guess there hasn't been any progress on removing the need for nokia here to be specially-treated in the custom tarball?
<slangasek> sil2100: yes
<sil2100> slangasek: then I suppose we would need to move the terminal-app to this reference custom tarball as well for ubuntu-rtm in mako
<sil2100> Instead of the hand-built custom tarball
<sil2100> Since then the hooks can remove it for krillin, right?
<lool> slangasek: it will always need to be in the custom tarball, but ideally it ought to be a click; that doesn't help with the fact we will want to ship some proprietary code in the rtm image and not in the ubuntu images, so I guess this will persist
<slangasek> sil2100: no.  The reference custom tarball for ubuntu-rtm *already* has terminal-app in it; the problem is that you're looking at a channel that's not *using* the reference custom tarball
<sil2100> Ah, ok, so it's either using the reference custom tarball or a hand-build custom tarball, right?
<sil2100> Ok, all clear now
<kgunn> trainguards yo! could i get a quick reconfigure on vivid silo 0 ?
<pstolowski> trainguards hey, may i ask you to reconfigure silo 8 (vivid), thanks!
<sil2100> kgunn, pstolowski: on it!
<sil2100> grrr
<pstolowski> sil2100, thanks!
<sil2100> boiko: could you top-approve merges from silo 004?
<boiko> sil2100: oups, yes, sorry
<boiko> sil2100: done
<sil2100> boiko: re-publishing then
<kenvandine> om26er, do you need anything else from me for silo 0?
<om26er> kenvandine, no, its fine. I'll be getting back to it in a few minutes. Just need to finish this branch.
<kenvandine> om26er, ok, sorry for bugging you
<kenvandine> it showed blocked still, so was worried :)
<imgbot> === IMAGE 89 DONE (finished: 20150204-16:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/89.changes ===
<sil2100> \o/
<ogra_> phew, finally
<Saviq> kgunn, tweaked your line, it's "libevdev", as we need the source package, not the bin one
<kgunn> ah thanks
<Saviq> kgunn, and mzanetti, with just libevdev2 added it booted fine for me
<Saviq> kgunn, obviously you need trainguards to reconfigure, _and_ I'm worried the train might choke on mixed sync: and source uploads, in which case we'd just need to add "libevdev" to the list and ask a trainguard to copy from archive
<kgunn> ah...i wondered about that being "supported"
<sil2100> Saviq: yeah, the train doesn't support those... but if you list all sources as source syncs and make sure that in the 'packages to rebuild' you only list those packages that you want to sync, it will sync those and leave the others as they are
<sil2100> kgunn: ^
<sil2100> So, let's say, we have a line like: "sync:ubuntu/vivid p1 p2 p3", and actually we want to only have p2 as a sync and p1 and p3 to be normal source uploads
<robru> kgunn: Saviq: there's no such thing as "mixed source & sync". you either have a sync silo or you have some source uploads.
<Saviq> sil2100, ok, could you reconfigure silo 0 for us then?
<sil2100> Then during builds, only build (in the 'packages to rebuild') write 'p2' and never the rest
<Saviq> sil2100, yup, understood
<robru> sil2100: ugh
<sil2100> Upload p1 and p3 to the PPA and do a watch-only build
<sil2100> robru: hack ;)
<sil2100> robru: anyway, could you take a look at the jenkins issues today?
<robru> sil2100: yeah looking now.
<sil2100> Since it was a bit troublesome to prepare silos and reconfigure ;) Nothing impossible, but still
<sil2100> Not sure what was wrong with those constant 404s as well
<robru> sil2100: yeah what 404s were you getting? like the prepare was running but 404ing on the mp urls? or the job itself would 404 before you could run it?
<Saviq> sil2100, that seems to have been jenkins going 404 if you didn't have the perms to that page
<Saviq> robru, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-000-0-reconfigure/parambuild
<Saviq> robru, is 404 unless I log in
<sil2100> robru, ogra_, jibel, davmor2, popey: of course, no LT meeting due to the allhands call
<robru> Saviq: oh right, the login... hmmmm
<popey> kk
<sil2100> robru: I was getting 404 when trying to access the build job from the spreadsheet, but it might be like Saviq said
<sil2100> I probably wasn't logged in then
<sil2100> ;)
<robru> sil2100: yeah I just saw that myself, it 404'd until I logged in.
<robru> gah, what a hassle. i hate jenkins so much
<sil2100> I think jenkins is fine, but maybe not for this particular use-case like the CI Train ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, indeed
<robru> sil2100: nah I dunno, I'm having bad experiences with s-jenkins as well, it seems like a pretty rubbish system all around.
<robru> sil2100: it seems the issue about URLs not being spaced is caused by people using newlines instead of spaces in the spreadsheet. I'll see if I can hack around that...
<om26er> kenvandine, can you please add the test case to the battery section here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ubuntu-system-settings
<om26er> other than that, the bug is fixed and the testplan passes
<kenvandine> om26er, sure, we really need to clean up the test plan too
<kenvandine> i'll add that
<kenvandine> it's way to long for a single test plan
<bfiller> robru: can you create a silo for line 70 please?
<robru> bfiller: yeah, you need to fix that branch into an MP. https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/4000/console
<bfiller> damn
<kenvandine> om26er, done
<bfiller> robru: done
<kenvandine> om26er, i didn't add the last full charge step though, I don't want to need to flash with wipe without a full charge each time the test plan is run
<robru> bfiller: ok silo 4
<bfiller> robru: ty
<robru> bfiller: yw
<bfiller> robru: I need to rebuild (re-sync and rebuild) syncevolution in rtm silo 20 - doesn't work through the train. I think last time you had to do something - maybe delete it first from PPA?
<robru> bfiller: depends, what's the issue? are you re-syncing the same version?
<bfiller> robru: a new version got uploaded to vivid that we want to sync
<robru> bfiller: i think you should be able to just run the build job? the version in vivid is higher than the one in the rtm ppa so it should sync fine, even with the version mangling
<robru> (ie, vivid has 1.5-0ubuntu4, that'll get version mangled to 1.5~rtm-0ubuntu4, that version is still higher than the ppa version, which is 1.5~rtm-0ubuntu2
<bfiller> robru: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-020-1-build/64/console
<robru> wtf
<robru> bfiller: well that's a bug.
<robru> bfiller: ok, trying to delete it from the ppa. I have no idea why the train thinks 0ubuntu4 is in the ppa, that's obviously wrong
<bfiller> robru: yeah strange
<robru> bfiller: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-020-1-build/67/console ok that seems to have worked
<bfiller> robru: thank you
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome
<sil2100> popey: hey, did you see the e-mail on ubuntu-phone about dekko?
<sil2100> robru: oh, btw. if you could leave column T in the spreadsheet it would be awesome, I'm experimenting a bit with it
<sil2100> robru: hope it's not breaking anything for you, right?
<robru> sil2100: right I was wondering about that. what are you trying to do with it?
<robru> sil2100: we should really not add any more features to the spreadsheet, it will make it harder to go away
<robru> sil2100: in fact you should probably be working on getting your image changelogs to be generated from images rather than from spreadsheet data.
<sil2100> Doing some quick hacks for QA so they can nicely track tarball uploads - just a presentation layer, nothing else
<sil2100> robru: I'm waiting for the spreadsheet replacement to go live, my commitlog generation scripts are made so that it's easy to switch backends ;)
<sil2100> So as long as I have an API to fetch the info somehow then I'm all good when it's up
<robru> sil2100: yes the ticket system has a nice REST api for querying, much better than scraping spreadsheets
<sil2100> Phew, btw. do we have any docs for the API already?
<robru> sil2100: but just understand that if you're adding a presentation layer in the spreadsheet, and QA starts relying on this, it will just vanish when the spreadsheet is replaced. it's really not good to be adding anything at this point, the replacement is really close to ready
<sil2100> Since I could basically get everything coded already
<robru> sil2100: hm, the docs were a bit out of date.
<sil2100> robru: I know I know, I had a chat with Ursinha - it's just a proof of concept and it's not necessary to have on the replacement at first
<sil2100> Ok
<robru> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro/add-ticket-system-support/+merge/245045 this branch gives some idea of what the ticket API looks like. it's easy to explore with a browser as long as you have a json pretty-printer plugin.
<robru> boiko: ok, assigned you silo 9, but just note you have conflicts in silos 0 and 13: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/4002/console
<boiko> robru: yep, I will deal with those
<boiko> robru: thanks
<robru> boiko: you're welcome
<robru> bfiller: hrm, train job failed but the correct version was uploaded to the PPA, should be good to test for now
<bzoltan> robru:  would you please reconf the rtm silo5?
<robru> bzoltan: sure
<robru> mardy: dbarth: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-003-2-publish/66/console please approve your merges
<dbarth> robru: sorry; it's done now
<robru> dbarth: no worries
<dobey> oh hmm. so the "calendar" in trello is kind of useless :-/
 * dobey wonders if there's a 'qahelp' that qa people have highlights on
<brendand> dobey, try qa-team?
<popey> sil2100: no...
<popey> ah, excellent. i like eager users
<sil2100> popey: that means people are watching our live broadcasts at least :)
<popey> yeah!
<popey> winner!
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Various issues with the CI Train
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
<robru> sil2100: alright I fixed up all that assign/reconfigure stuff real goodly-like. it now logs you in with SSO instead of 404ing, and the thing with the spaces missing between URLs is also fixed.
<robru> lunchtime!
<bzoltan> robru: do you know if there was any Qt landing recently what could cause this - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/196615222/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-armhf.qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu_3.1.1%2B15.04.20150204-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<robru> bzoltan: there was a landing for qtsystems-opensource-src yesterday but I couldn't say whether or not it would cause that.
<cjwatson> bzoltan: Looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-4.9/+bug/1417664
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1417664 in unity-scopes-shell (Ubuntu) "Unity8 build causes internal compiler error on armhf" [Critical,In progress]
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  that explains, thanks for the quick help
<cjwatson> (also a likely workaround in that bug)
<robru> cjwatson: wow, good call
<bzoltan> cjwatson: Super, I give it a try
<bfiller> robru: sorry to bug you about this again, rtm silo 20 built fine but is still being marked as build failed. Can you fix? This should be the last time, about to mark it ready for QA
<robru> bfiller: k
<robru> bfiller: should be fixed now
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-02-05
<imgbot> === IMAGE 90 building (started: 20150205-02:05) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 227 building (started: 20150205-03:05) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 90 DONE (finished: 20150205-03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/90.changes ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 227 DONE (finished: 20150205-04:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/227.changes ===
<bzoltan> where my MRs went from the "Landing documentation" cell of the CI sheet
<bzoltan> Mirv: robru ^
<bzoltan> I reentered
<robru> bzoltan: hm?
<robru> bzoltan: do you have a silo you want assigned? i don't see it
<bzoltan> robru:  I am ready to release the silo23
<bzoltan> robru:  hmm... ci sheet is playing with me
<bzoltan> now it is OK
<Mirv> bzoltan: someone pressed delete accidentally?
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I have seen few times that when my local sheet gets out of sync it pushes changes I do not intend once the net comes back.
<Mirv> bzoltan: google does that too.. sometimes waiting more helps, sometimes not
<bzoltan> Mirv: yes... Strange that there is no notification abuut that line here. WOuld you publish the silo23 please?
<Mirv> bzoltan: done.
<bzoltan> Mirv: thanks
<Mirv> hmm, where did the queuebot go..
<Mirv> and it's back
<fginther> robru, the problem with doing POST requests is that the entity doing the POST must also supply credentials as part of the request.
<robru> fginther: right, thanks
<fginther> robru, oh, you're still awake :-)
<robru> fginther: only barely. goodnight!
<kgunn> trainguards can i get reconfig on vivid silo 0
<kgunn> please
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I would need a vivid silo for a super important QtC hot fix
<Mirv> bzoltan: ok
<Mirv> kgunn: ok
<Mirv> kgunn: something funky again with reconfiguring
<Mirv> kgunn: what's the idea of having "sync:ubuntu/vivid qtsystems-opensource-src" for a vivid silo?
<Mirv> kgunn: seems to work by removing the sync part of it
<Mirv> kgunn: now done
<satoris> ping cihelp, what seems to be going wrong here (this is my first SRU, so the package setup might be wrong): https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-020-1-build/82/console
<vila> satoris: trainguards should work better for that
<sil2100> satoris: let me take a look in a moment
<satoris> Thanks.
<popey> jibel: so was that a "yes" or "no" to adding music to the trello? :)
<jibel> popey, it's added to the trello
<popey> thank you!
<Saviq> Mirv, we had the sync: for libevdev (new dependency, just want to make the silo citrain-tool-friendly), sorted that out already and dropped the sync: again
<Saviq> just FYI
<Saviq> Mirv, oh, and welcome back!
<Mirv> Saviq: thanks!
<sil2100> satoris: interesting failure, need to take a look if there's anything wrong with the 14.04 chroot, but so far it seems you're doing everything alright
<sil2100> satoris: oh, no, wait
<sil2100> satoris: ok, found the problem
<sil2100> satoris: so, it seems the lp:thumbnailer/trusty branch is not train ready
<sil2100> satoris: you are missing the .bzr-builddeb/default.conf with the split option there
<sil2100> satoris: this basically means that when the train tries to build your package, it does not generate a new tarball off from your source code (which it has to do) because of this missing config file
<sil2100> satoris: best if you add it to your merge
<sil2100> And then rebuild
<pstolowski> trainguards hello, could you please reconfigure rtm-landing-002 (new project added)?
<sil2100> pstolowski: sure
<sil2100> pstolowski: done
<pstolowski> thanks
<satoris> sil2100: check, the file is in trunk but for some reason not in that branch. Fixing.
<mzanetti> sil2100: mind reconfiguring silo vivid/000 for us please?
<sil2100> mzanetti: no problem
<mzanetti> ta
<sil2100> mzanetti: wow, getting bigger and bigger ;)
<sil2100> mzanetti: done
<mzanetti> sil2100: thanks. yes, it's getting bigger and bigger, but its *awesome* :D
<sil2100> lool: hey! Did you upgrade or remove the terminal-app from the ubuntu-rtm custom tarball for mako by any chance?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  would you be so kind to publish the silo3, please?
<sil2100> Oh! Missed it, on it now
<sil2100> lool: from what I see that didn't happene yet - if you could do any of the two in the nearest time it would be most awesome ;)
 * sil2100 off to lunch
<Mirv> kenvandine: seb128: I heard you had been asking for newer qtsystems-opensource-src? it also removes StorageInfo class, would you want to land ubuntu-system-settings together with it, or alternatively if I'd land the new qtsystems as part of Qt 5.4 maybe do a build time check for 5.4 instead?
<seb128> Mirv, no strong preference, whatever works best for you
<davmor2> seb128: I'll sort you out a log after lunch
<seb128> davmor2, thanks
<davmor2> seb128: I'm just running through qt5.4 to see waht is broken by it currently so there might be a few more but that looks like the only view broken in uss
<seb128> davmor2, k
<Mirv> seb128: kenvandine: well then I could include the ubuntu-system-settings MP in the Qt 5.4 silo.
<seb128> Mirv, is there one or does somebody needs to work on that?
<Mirv> seb128: the silo is ready for all practical developer purposes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting
<seb128> Mirv, included u-s-s changes or is that todo?
<Mirv> seb128: oh, that, I only know u-s-s is broken by new qtsystems so yes it's a todo. I thought since you had requested new qtsystems you might know already what needs to be changed in the About page.
<seb128> Mirv, no, but I can have a look, we requested it because the battery changes stopped to be reported with the new upower
<Mirv> seb128: oh, ok. thanks if you could have a look at that bug then!
<davmor2> seb128: hahaha, of course I would love to to get you logs unfortunately the developer mode switch is in the about the phone page ;)  I'll see if it is still enabled :)
<Mirv> davmor2: it is after simply updating the PPA :) I got the log now to the u-s-s bug because I updated the qtsystems build in the PPA and wanted to make sure it looked same still (yes it did)
<Mirv> so yes, the u-s-s fix needs to go with Qt 5.4 since the replacement for what was removed from qtsystems is only available in qtbase 5.4
<davmor2> Mirv: nice, I added a before log for seb128 so he can see the difference then :)
<Mirv> actually, that might need something a bit extra... if the new class is in qtbase, that means there's nothing for QML
<Mirv> anyhow, that's how it is, the feature is gone
<Laney> Mirv: do you know anything about this change in particular?
<Laney> looks like StorageInfo::DeviceType has no equivalent now ...
<Laney> or DriveType or whatever it's called
<Mirv> Laney: no, I don't know anything particular, other than qtsystems is not supported by upstream so they are free to also remove features
<Laney> bleh
<dbarth> trainguards, hey, can i get a new rtm silo on line 65 ?
<Mirv> davmor2: done
<dbarth> thanks
<pstolowski> trainguards hey, could you please purge unity-scopes-api from rtm-002 (we've reconfigured the silo and rebuilt without it, but it still in the ppa)
<sil2100> pstolowski: on it!
<sil2100> pstolowski: yeah, we have a bug for that
<pstolowski> sil2100, thanks!
<kenvandine> rvr, don't forget to mark silo 3 as verified on the spreadsheet :)
<rvr> kenvandine: I'm on it :)
<kenvandine> rvr, thx :)
<rvr> kenvandine: Your silo is approved. Make sure the strings get to in Launchpad for translation in RTM.
<kenvandine> rvr, i don't think i need to do anything for that
<kenvandine> or maybe i do... i can't remember :)
<Chipaca> trainguards, at your earliest convenience please to publish silo #7 / row 58
<robru> Chipaca: done
<Chipaca> robru: thanks muchly
<robru> Chipaca: you're welcome
<brendand> robru, hey about that silo diff code
<brendand> robru, we've been finding out recently that part of the diff is inaccurate for some reason, might be something to check out if you're going to make it a part of the citrain itself
<brendand> robru, it's the debian/changelong that is wrong, for some reason it ends up with extra content
<brendand> i'm not sure why
<pstolowski> trainguards hey, the branches from silo 8 are now all be approved and it should be ok to publish
<sil2100> brendand: hey! Still around?
<brendand> sil2100, yes :)
<brendand> sil2100, i've not disappeared
<sil2100> brendand: excellent - so I have prepared some changes to the old spreadsheet to enable tracking of click/tarballs
<brendand> sil2100, yeeees
<sil2100> brendand: every entry will get an UID after a landing team member approves it - and I decided that the magic string of [non-citrain] will be present in the comments field (can be inside of the string)
<brendand> sil2100, ok. i think we might need to co-ordinate a bit on pushing these changes
<brendand> sil2100, can we try and do that tomorrow, or some other time not today?
<sil2100> Tomorrow seems fine
<robru> brendand: wrong in what way? like stuff appears in the diff that doesn't appear in the uploaded package? or the changelog is just wrong all around.
<robru> brendand: changelog generation code is known to be pretty horrible...
<robru> mterry: kenvandine: anybody around for a packaging ack? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-008-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scopes-api_0.6.13+15.04.20150205.1-0ubuntu1.diff/*view*/
<jdstrand> dbarth: ok, I added apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu to line 65 of the spreadsheet (rtm silo 000). I'll prepare a package and get it in there a bit later
<dbarth> jdstrand: thank you!
<boiko> robru: silo 13 is showing some packaging changes in dbus-test-runner?!?!
<robru> boiko: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-013-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_dbus-test-runner_15.04.0+15.04.20150116-0ubuntu1.diff/*view*/ looked pretty trivial to me
<boiko> robru: the thing is, there was no dbus-test-runner on the silo :)
<robru> boiko: was there previously?
<boiko> robru: you mean since I got the silo? nope
<robru> boiko: yeah, like did you add it and then remove it or something. guess not
<robru> boiko: k, i have no idea where that diff came from, but at least the packagelist looks sane: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-013-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packagelist_rsync_landing-013-vivid/*view*/ this means that dbus-test-runner wasn't actually published with the silo, so nothing to worry about.
<robru> boiko: did you have this silo since before last friday? could be a glitch from the new production rollout.
<boiko> robru: yes, I have it since before the update
<boiko> robru: but ok, if it was not published I guess it is fine
<robru> boiko: yep, not even in the PPA either. just some inconsistent state in the jenkins server somehow. my only guess would be a glitch when syncing silo contents from the old server to the new one but I'm not sure how it would happen.
<brendand> robru, well stuff appears in the changelog that is *already* in the uploaded package
<robru> brendand: but like, the changelog as it appears in the upload matches the changelog as it appears in the diff right? the diff is accurate, it's just the changelog that's wrong?
<brendand> robru, seems to be just the changelog - the changes that are mentioned in the changelog don't appear in the diff
<mterry> robru, looking at that packaging diff...
<mterry> robru, python-tornado got added?  for tests?
<robru> mterry: no idea ;-)
<mterry> robru, who do I ask about that?  (I'd also like to advocate to them to use python3-tornado if possible)
<robru> mterry: that would be pstolowski
<mterry> robru, I don't like this method of packaging-ack -- it's so far after the MPs land, if there is a suggestion like this, it's a pain to correct, so I feel like I should just say OK and fix it in post
<robru> mterry: but the MP didn't land? this ack is pre-publication
<mterry> robru, well but it's post silo-bundling.  Which is a bunch of work that someone has already done -- and blocking one change like this blocks the rest of the silo.  Vs at MP-review time
<robru> brendand: sounds like you're describing http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro/trunk/view/head:/citrain/build.py#L547 this... thing. I will be touching that code today but I'm not really sure how to improve upon that in particular.
<robru> mterry: I agree, it's definitely suboptimal. I'm going to be making some changes today that makes the diffs appear at build time rather than publish time, so maybe that can alleviate your worries. other than that I'm not sure how we'd get core dev acks pre-build.
<mterry> robru, if we were pulled in at MP time.  Just have the project not pre-approve anything that touches debian/ until a dev reviews
<mterry> *top-approve
<kenvandine> so maybe a packaging ack before the MP is approved
<kenvandine> before the silo
<robru> mterry: that's something you'd have to work out at a per-project level though. the train doesn't enforce top approving MPs until publish time.
<robru> mterry: like, the train has no way to enforce any sort of policy *before* you get a silo ;-)
<mterry> robru, but I could imagine at the same time it enforced top-approving, it could check that there was an approved review labelled "packaging" -- if projects new they'd be rejected unless they had that...  they'd make it happen at MP time
<mterry> *knew
<kenvandine> it would be to their best interest anyway
<robru> kenvandine: agreed, but the issue is how can we communicate that to them.
<kenvandine> knowing if the packaging got nack'd would mean more work later
<kenvandine> understand
<kenvandine> i just think mterry has a good point
<kenvandine> a nack after all the time has been spent getting through silo testing
<kenvandine> just to have to redo all that
<kenvandine> kind of sucks
<robru> mterry: kenvandine: i agree with your points, I think you should raise this with slangasek and we can schedule a more in depth meeting on the topic. right now I'm sort of just putting out fires and can't really change this behavior today.
<mterry> It's a lot of (silent) social pressure on the reviewer to approve
<kenvandine> robru, understood
<mterry> robru, sure didn't mean to add to your load  :)
<kenvandine> i know i feel the same way, i feel bad giving a nack
<kenvandine> although, i haven't found many i wanted to nack though
<robru> kenvandine: yeah I hear you, I've also felt that pressure even just asking for acks, especially in rtm, it's like "qa just spent 3 hours verifying this, don't you dare nack it"
<mterry> robru, as for that review itself, I mean, sure.  It doesn't seem to be doing anything insane, so ACK.  But I would like to converse with pstolowski when he's around
<robru> mterry: thanks.
<mterry> kenvandine, but just a conversation point -- things that aren't so bad as to NACK but should be fixed ideally
<kenvandine> indeed
<robru> mterry: kenvandine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/cupstream2distro/+bug/1418699 filed a bug for you guys
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1418699 in CI Train [cu2d] "Packaging ACK workflow is sub-optimal." [Undecided,New]
 * mterry hugs robru
<robru> ;-)
<jdstrand> dbarth: fyi, I uploaded apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu to rtm silo 000 and it successfully built, but the silo needs to be configured
<jdstrand> dbarth: I tried to do it myself but it failed
<jdstrand> ERROR apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu was not in the initial list of components for that silo. Please ask the trainguards to reconfigure this silo for you.
<jdstrand> seems I used to be able to do that...
<jdstrand> s/configured/reconfigred/
<robru> jdstrand: you're a core dev right? you should be able to reconfigure. the error you quoted is from the build job though
<robru> or, wait...
<jdstrand> I am
<jdstrand> I'm not the lander though... perhaps that is the issue?
<jdstrand> robru: yes, that is from the console output
<jdstrand> robru: I clicked the Reconfigure link from the spreadsheet and it took me to a page that had 'Build' at the bottom
<robru> jdstrand: oh right. you have permission to do this you're just calling the wrong job.
<jdstrand> everything looked ok in that jenkins page, so I tried
<dbarth> so you can reconfig the silo?
<dbarth> (i don't have the rights for adding new branches myself)
<robru> jhodapp: the 'reconfigure' link is the unpriviledged one that non-core-devs use, it doesn't let you add packages. you should go to the 'landing team tools -> assign silo' menu and it'll do a super-reconfigure for you
<robru> jdstrand: ^
<robru> jhodapp: unping, sorry
<jdstrand> robru: ok, looking
<jdstrand> robru: where are landing team tools?
<jdstrand> I feel like I have done this before...
<robru> jdstrand: in the menubar right next to 'help'
<jdstrand> ah
<robru> jdstrand: just make sure you select a cell on the row you want to reconfigure before clicking that, and it should do the right thing
<jhodapp> robru, np :)
<robru> stupid j<tab> completing the wrong name ;-)
<robru> jdstrand: got it working? it should pop up a little dialogue confirming which spreadsheet row you're acting on, then a link that says 'click here then click build' or something like that.
<jdstrand> robru: yes, seems to have worked
<robru> cool
<jdstrand> Finished: SUCCESS
<jdstrand> robru: thanks!
<robru> jdstrand: you're welcome
<jdstrand> that's what I was looking for ^
<jdstrand> dbarth: ok, I think we are in business
<jdstrand> dbarth: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=landing-000
 * jdstrand is performing the build step now
 * jdstrand is working to fix that ^
<robru> that's curious, I'm not sure why it would report that error *after* reporting it was ready to build. seems out of order
<jdstrand> I went to tht ebuild step and put apparmor-easyporf-ubuntu in the list to rebuild with watch only
<robru> rather, it *is* out of order, I'm just not sure how it got that way
<jdstrand> that was a mistake
<jdstrand> so now I'm building with only watch only
<robru> jdstrand: oh I see, yes "rebuild" and "watch" are mutually exclusive. that makes more sense.
<robru> jdstrand: I was thinking that status was a stale leftover from when you were having trouble reconfiguring.
<dbarth> jdstrand: sweet !
<dbarth> i'll take the silo for testing tomorrow morning, thanks for adding the package
<jdstrand> ok, everything look ok now. the job was successful, the bot picked it up, just the spreadsheet and the dashboard need to catch up
<davmor2> pmcgowan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1418707 this may not be unity8 but I thought it a reasonable place to start :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1418707 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Vivid Random lockups" [Undecided,New]
<pmcgowan> davmor2, we always blame unity8, kgunn  lovers that
<pmcgowan> loves even
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I blame Saviq for most things anyway and when it's not his fault it is normally ogra_ 's it's winds up getting sorted in the end, this time though I think it is lower in the stack to be honest it's too random and on too many things for it to just be unity8 but it is a good start point, I think you might be onto something with a hal/dbus issue possibly
<pmcgowan> davmor2, need to chat with rsalveti on that
 * rsalveti reading
<rsalveti> it's probably unity8 :P
<davmor2> rsalveti: yeah blame Saviq ;)
<rsalveti> davmor2: is it locking up completely?
<rsalveti> I mean, can you see unity8 after pressing power coming from a suspended phone?
<rsalveti> is the clock stuck
<rsalveti> because I got some serious lock ups with rtm as well
<rsalveti> davmor2: also, could you use adb normally?
<davmor2> rsalveti: clock has been stuck, and clock missing from the welcome screen,  apps randomly stop functioning and eventually close, scopes will stop taking input and the scope will restart or unity8 will and so on
<rsalveti> oh, sounds like it's quite broken indeed
<davmor2> rsalveti: it's completely random as to what dies and when
<rsalveti> davmor2: is that only happening with qt 5.4?
<rsalveti> davmor2: got your syslog?
<davmor2> rsalveti: no mako had no QT5.4 and was doing the same
<davmor2> rsalveti: that's the weird thing there isn't much showing up anywhere
<davmor2> let me grab logs for you
<rsalveti> right, guess I'd need to use and see what happens
<rsalveti> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ifconfig
<rsalveti> h�ؾ(��: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<rsalveti> that's interesting
<rsalveti> vivid/mako
<rsalveti> cyphermox: ^
<davmor2> yeah crazy crap like that :)
<davmor2> rsalveti: that might be because the sim stuff is totalled maybe
<davmor2> rsalveti: adding syslog from mako (none Qt5.4) now
<cyphermox> yikes
<cyphermox> rsalveti: so something gets borked on the system at a very low level
<rsalveti> yeah
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, could there be some mismtach between rootfs and android hal stuff
<rsalveti> ioctl(4, SIOCGIFCONF, {96, {{"lo", {AF_INET, inet_addr("127.0.0.1")}}, {"wlan0", {AF_INET, inet_addr("192.168.1.61")}}, {"h���", {AF_INET, inet_addr("191.18.192.182")}}}}) = 0
<cyphermox> is that always the case on mako, latest image or just on your system?
<rsalveti> ioctl(4, SIOCGIFADDR, {ifr_name="dummy0", ???}) = -1 EADDRNOTAVAIL (Cannot assign requested address)
<rsalveti> ioctl(5, SIOCGIFFLAGS, {ifr_name="h���", ???}) = -1 ENODEV (No such device)
<rsalveti> write(2, "h\244\367\276: error fetching interface i"..., 61h���: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<rsalveti> yeah, just installed latest on mako + apt-get update/upgrade
<cyphermox> any changes to android?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: nops
<rsalveti> for months
<cyphermox> kernel then?
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: nothing really changed
<cyphermox> I don't see why else you'd have an interface with a corrupt name
<rsalveti> latest kernel change happened on jan 20
<davmor2> rsalveti: krillin syslog attached too
<cyphermox> ifconfig doesn't work, but does ip link ?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: yes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10078645/
<rsalveti> davmor2: thanks
<rsalveti> let me reflash latest
<cyphermox> wow
<cyphermox> so something got broken in ifconfig
<rsalveti> usual whoopsie respawn
<rsalveti> this needs to be fixed asap
<cyphermox> hrm, no recent change to net-tools
<rsalveti> yeah, reflashing to make sure
<cyphermox> it must have been a bad flash, I see no other reason\
<davmor2> rsalveti, cyphermox: it could always be part of the issues that I have been fighting all day :)
<rsalveti> cyphermox: nah, latest mako, flashed with --bootstrap, same issue
<rsalveti> mako v90 vivid
<rsalveti> let me first revert this annoying whoopsie change
<davmor2> rsalveti: my ifconfig looks quite normal :(
<rsalveti> davmor2: weeerrid
<davmor2> rsalveti, cyphermox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10078785/
<rsalveti> yeah, wonder if that might be might device somehow
<rsalveti> but nothing really changed here
<rsalveti> will flash another image and see
<rsalveti> rtm should be working
<davmor2> rsalveti: did you see anything interesting in the syslogs by the way?
<rsalveti> davmor2: nothing major, no
<davmor2> rsalveti: I'm off tomorrow but jibel has had a similar experience with his mako on vivid today
<rsalveti> davmor2: sure, will give it a try and see
<rsalveti> we need to get vivid to work
<rsalveti> boiko: any news for silo 9?
<rsalveti> just before you go EOD, wanted to land this today still
<boiko> rsalveti: back from coffee, silo 13 landed, let me rebuild telephony-service
<rsalveti> great, thanks
<dobey> cihelp: can we get autopilot tests enabled for MPs to lp:pay-ui in the same way we have for lp:unity-scope-click? lp:pay-ui has a "make autopilot" target to run them. thanks.
<rsalveti> tedg: what are we missing still in order to be able to land silo 3?
<cyphermox> rsalveti: in that case I'll flash my mako now see if I get that too
<tedg> rsalveti, I haven't gotten to testing it yet
<rsalveti> tedg: alright, will give it a try
<rsalveti> really wanted to land that as well
<tedg> I am too. :-)
<tedg> rsalveti, Just FYI, I can still break it in a couple cases, but this makes the phone much more usable. I think we need a bigger fix to get to 100%.
<rsalveti> tedg: what are the use cases that are still broken?
<rsalveti> right, we can still land this if it improve things at least
<tedg> rsalveti, I can get it to show a notification when changing levels in machine-vs-machines, but not on every bullet like before.
<rsalveti> cyphermox: yeah, got that with rtm as well, something is really broken with my device
<rsalveti> will reflash android again
<tedg> Hmm, the music app is crashing for me... anyone else?
<tedg> Oh, is this the delete the cache thing?
<ahayzen> tedg, if it says unsupported schemas then yes
<ahayzen> tedg, instructions here https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg10939.html
<josepht> dobey: I'll add a task to our sprint backlog for that
<tedg> Yup, that was it.
<boiko> rsalveti: silo approved ^
<dobey> josepht: no way to bribe for expedited enablement there? something i can make a branch for myself and propose?
<josepht> dobey: lemme check, I think it's a pretty simple thing to do.
<rsalveti> boiko: awesome, wiell land
<rsalveti> *will
<tedg> rsalveti, It works for me, are you seeing the same?
<rsalveti> tedg: waiting my device to flash and will check
<cyphermox> rsalveti: I don't get an issue with ifconfig but I booted and got no wifi device
<rsalveti> hm
<josepht> dobey: pay-ui is an app not a unity-scope, right?
<dobey> josepht: it is a click package not a deb, yes. it's sort of an app. it is technically neither an app nor a scope
<jgdx> cihelp: I'm seeing a ap test failure in u-s-s on mako [1] which I cannot reproduce on my own mako. Seems to fail consistently too; not sure what I should do. [1] https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/1038/
<cyphermox> rsalveti: nevermind, it's good after a reboot
<jgdx> and here's the same again https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/992/
<josepht> dobey: I've got an MP out to add autopilot testing to pay-ui.  It might not get deployed until fginther wakes up though.
<dobey> ok
<dobey> thanks josepht
<josepht> dobey: my pleasure
<tedg> rsalveti, good?
<rsalveti> tedg: music-app seems fine here, testing your package now
<robru> Time is an illusion. Lunchtime, doubly so.
<rsalveti> tedg: yeah, still got a few issues with it
<rsalveti> sometimes showing when pause/playing
<rsalveti> when jumping to the next song
<rsalveti> but something else is seriously broken here
<tedg> I think the issue is that we're getting a "hickup" of things connecting and disconnecting.
<tedg> So each song Pulse sees as a new connection.
<tedg> What I think we need is a little more perspective, and not only using Pulse to decide when we change roles.
<tedg> rsalveti, Anyway, don't consider this the full fix, but wanted to get something landed that made things better.
<rsalveti> it didn't improve much for me though
<rsalveti> still investigating
<rsalveti> but I got other serious issues with my system
<rsalveti> one time after rebooting I had 3 pulseaudio running as phablet
<rsalveti> and indicator-sound failed to start
<rsalveti> pulse will just tell what is the current role
<tedg> Well, not really. It tells us who the last person connected was and their role.
<rsalveti> right, sorry, by current I wanted to say the last one active/connected
<tedg> I think the problem is that we're getting multiple active/connected per app.
<tedg> i.e. machines-vs-machines there's a different for background and effects.
<tedg> So I think looking at the last connected is what the source of the problem is.
<tedg> We need to be a bit more clever
<rsalveti> oh, ok, got it
<rsalveti> yeah
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-02-06
<robru> tedg: not sure who's around for a packaging ack at this time...
<tedg> robru, Ah, yeah, new deps.
<tedg> robru, robert_ancell?
<robru> tedg: it's possible... my go-to core devs are EOD by now and the Europeans aren't quite awake yet...
<tedg> Don't see him, he might be in Europe.
<robru> tedg: yeah
<robru> tedg: I pinged RAOF, he's not in this channel but is in others.
<tedg> Ah, good call. I looked in #u-desktop and he wasn't there.
<tedg> We should hack LP to "find an away ubuntu developer" feature.
<tedg> awake that is
 * tedg is late
<robru> tedg: heh, yeah, it's late even by west coast standards.
<robru> tedg: also pinged TheMuso. that's all the australian core devs I can think of.
<tedg> Is jamesh core dev?
<robru> tedg: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/+members#active i don't see him ;-)
<robru> tedg: hm, no response from either RAOF or TheMuso, not sure if they're sprinting
<tedg> robru, Ah, okay, thanks for checking. It can wait for Europe's morning.
<robru> tedg: ok no worries
<tedg> Let those guys deal with it ;-)
<robru> tedg: hey, still around? just got a response from TheMuso. he's asking about the version bumps in your diff, why were those necessary?
<robru> tedg: nm, he's approved it. published!
<tedg> Ah, not here. New API is the reason.
<Mirv> ogra_: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.vivid-drop_transitional_package_names/+merge/248868 <- I think we briefly chatted this last May. the progress is quite slow going since almost no-one is handling low priority bugs..
<Mirv> it'd be nice though to get actually rid of the transitional packages after 16.04 LTS, which won't happen if those old names linger. well, not the biggest problem in the world.
<ogra_> Mirv, approved
<Mirv> thanks
<Saviq> trainguards, icanhaz silo for line 71 please?
<Mirv> Saviq: youcanhaz
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks
<Saviq> Mirv, and yeah, I know about conflicts, will be quick with that silo :)
<Mirv> Saviq: something is a bit broken, trying to understand what.. https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/4025/console
<Mirv> Saviq: oh right, you've a typo judging it's a 5-digit number
<Saviq> Mirv, probably..
<Saviq> stoopid sheet
<Saviq> Mirv, fixeded
 * Saviq 's OCD makes me delete the trailing new line all the time... sheet is stupid and deletes the last char as well
<Mirv> Saviq: trailing new lines are _evil_, I know!
<sil2100> lool: hey! Just a re-ping for the ubuntu-rtm mako custom tarball change
<sil2100> lool: (i.e. removing or updating terminal-app in it)
<sil2100> We're still experiencing problems with smoketesting due to this
<sil2100> Mirv: ^ ignore such messages ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: ok :)
<lool> sil2100: sorry, didnt have time and have gazillion of things to look at
<sil2100> lool: ACK
<sil2100> lool: btw. what access is required to be able to modify the tarball's custom and rolling a new one?
<sil2100> Trying to judge if we can have some additional maintainers for that
 * sil2100 embarks on his journey to find food for lunch
<lool> sil2100: anyone in the ~platform unix group on lillypilly can pudate
<lool> update
<lool> sil2100: sudo -i -u platform
<lool> it's under ~platform/public_html/ubuntu-touch-custom-vendor-here
<sil2100> lool: thanks for the info :)
<boiko> trainguards: could you please assign silos for lines 74 and 75? thanks
<Mirv> boiko: done
<Mirv> pstolowski: two URL:s on line 73 are not MP:s
<pstolowski> Mirv, sorry about that, fixed
<om26er> renatu, Hi!
<renatu> om26er, hi
<om26er> renatu, regarding line 21 on the spreadsheet, is that the only relevant branch ?
<om26er> renatu, the silo contains 3 packages
<renatu> om26er, who request that?
<renatu> boiko, ^^^
<om26er> renatu, Bill did.
<om26er> renatu, its for sync-monitor
<renatu> om26er, could you send me the spreadsheet link
<om26er> renatu, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFVHQ3FuMDJGLUZCamJfSjYzbWh3Wnc&usp=drive_web#gid=0
<om26er> renatu, see line 21.
<renatu> om26er, no I think this is wrong
<renatu> om26er, it will need the new syncmonitor 1.5
<renatu> syncevolution
<renatu> s/syncmonitor/syncevolution
<om26er> renatu, this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/syncevolution/calendar-limit-date-rtm/+merge/245655
<renatu> om26er, no
<renatu> let me see if bill create one
<renatu> om26er, we will need to update syncevolution package to 1.5
<renatu> om26er, basically copy the syncevolution package from vivid to utopic
<om26er> renatu, look here: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-020/+packages
<renatu> om26er, yes exactly
<om26er> renatu, right, but the spreadsheet needs to be updated with the relevant branches and at the same time needs to mention any other test plan that should be run.
<om26er> I am bit skeptical about the new release of syncevolution at this stage.
<renatu> om26er, I will talk to bill as soon as he appear online
<om26er> renatu, ok, thanks.
<om26er> bzoltan, Hi!
<bzoltan> om26er: hello there
<om26er> bzoltan, I am trying to test silo5 -- I would assume I dont need to re-run the automated tests ?
<om26er> btw looks like a scary change give the number of branches ;)
<bzoltan> om26er: you do not need that. I have all the logs from my tests available here -> http://people.canonical.com/~bzoltan/ap-2015_02_05-RTM-SILO5-KRILLIN/
<bzoltan> om26er: The change is about the header vibration... so open any app with header back and forth ... you will feel the vibration when going back. In the settings you can enable or disable this behaviour
<om26er> bzoltan, and is ubuntu-ui-toolkit testplan the only thing to run as regression test ?
<bzoltan> om26er: only? It is more than the CI dash
<om26er> there seems to be multiple packages involved in this landing but the spreadsheet only mentions ui-toolkit
<om26er> bzoltan, hmm, so I should start from 'Local validation' ?
<pmcgowan> jgdx, ^^
<sil2100> It might have some leftover packages
<bzoltan> om26er: feel free to execute the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ubuntu-system-settings too
<sil2100> bzoltan: which packages did you intend to land?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  all from silo5
<jgdx> pmcgowan, what's up?
<om26er> jgdx, I think he wanted to inquire what TestPlan should be run aside from ui-toolkit for silo5
<pmcgowan> that
<sil2100> bzoltan, om26er: if there are any stale packages in the ppa just let me know
<jgdx> om26er, okay, there's a comment in the spreadsheet about that
<om26er> jgdx, ok so just need to verify vibration works in system-settings ? fair enough.
<jgdx> added "Sound" test plan from u-s-s as well
<jgdx> om26er, no, I've made that clearer. It's system-wide.
<om26er> ah, I see it now.
<jgdx> om26er, just added it :p But yeah, can't be more specific. Not sure who's implemented abstractbuttons where.
<om26er> *dangerous*
<om26er> bzoltan, need to confirm. You ran *all* the apps' automated tests in your testing ?
<bzoltan> om26er: No, not all :) I run the UITK test plan -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ui-toolkit tailored for RTM as RTM does not have as many apps as Vivid -> http://people.canonical.com/~bzoltan/ap-2015_02_05-RTM-SILO5-KRILLIN/uitk_test_plan.sh
<bzoltan> om26er: and the logs with the stock image and the silo5 are here -> http://people.canonical.com/~bzoltan/ap-2015_02_05-RTM-SILO5-KRILLIN/
<om26er> awesome
<om26er> bzoltan, you scared me with that first line though :p
<bzoltan> om26er: sorry :) I know landing UITK is a sensitive operation. So i am super precise what I state and what I do not state :) But I am sure like 10000% sure that the Test plan of the UITK is rock solid. No other component runs as massive automatic tests. So it is safe :) But visual and functional tests are welcome.
<josepht> dobey: it looks like the autopilot tests in pay-ui aren't being found: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-click-autopilot-runner-mako/760/console
<om26er> jgdx, hey
<om26er> jgdx, Are we doing gsettings calls in the UI thread ?
 * sil2100 would like other upstreams running AP tests as bzoltan does
<jgdx> om26er, I'm not sure I can answer that, but there's no gsettings calls for this OtherVibrate setting AFAIK—only dbus.
<bzoltan> sil2100:  my automatization script comes with very friendy license :) and it is free
<om26er> jgdx, ehm, where do we save the checkbox status then ?
<kenvandine> it's accountsservice
<kenvandine> i think
<jgdx> ^ yes
<kenvandine> which in turn uses gsettings
<kenvandine> but not under the user
<kenvandine> well, not under ~phablet
<om26er> kenvandine, hmm to reiterate my questions, do we do those calls in the main thread ?
<om26er> the app seems to hang for like 0.5 sec when enabling lets say 'Developers mode' or turning on/off the newly implemented vibrations feature
<dobey> josepht: hrmm
<jgdx> om26er, I'm not seeing that on krillin in sil05
<kenvandine> om26er, shouldn't be
<kenvandine> om26er, how about vibrate settings?
<kenvandine> or dialpad sounds
<kenvandine> do those do the same for you?
<kenvandine> om26er, those all work the same way
<om26er> kenvandine, 'Vibrate in silent Mode' does the same
<om26er> Dialpad sounds checkbox as well
<kenvandine> ok, i see that too
<kenvandine> not sure why it would do any blocking
<kenvandine> maybe the property binding?
<kenvandine> it's barely noticable
<boiko> Mirv: thanks
<renatu> om26er, bfiller is back
<om26er> renatu, I am testing ui-toolkit silo, going to take a while.
<kenvandine> om26er, so watching top, i see accounts-daemon and unity8 jump to the top while changing those
<om26er> renatu, Please update the spreadsheet and i'll get back to it
<bfiller> om26er: the silo is correct
<bfiller> om26er: two packages were synced from vivid (syncevo and libsyth) and need only one MR for sync-monitor
<kenvandine> so maybe it's less blocking than just slowing everything down
<bfiller> om26er: there is no issue there
<om26er> bfiller, and the description on the spreadsheet is that correct as well ?
<om26er> bfiller, I mean is that the only testplan to run ?
<bfiller> om26er: indeed
<bfiller> om26er: well
<bfiller> om26er: that will test the new functionality, I ran the entire plan. So that is up to you
<bfiller> om26er: at a minimum you should run  that particular test
<om26er> bfiller, hm,, ok then I'll just test the feature
<dobey> josepht: where is it expecting the tests to be? installed in /usr/lib/python3/...?
<josepht> dobey: see fginther's comment here: https://code.launchpad.net/~joetalbott/cupstream2distro-config/add_autopilot_pay_ui/+merge/248830
<dobey> oh ugh
<dobey> josepht: i have a branch which does that, but i haven't proposed yet, as i've yet been unable to get the tests passing when running under adt-run
<om26er> jgdx, bzoltan newly launched apps are not following the 'Other vibrations' setting
<om26er> if you disable 'other vibrations' and start a new application its buttons are still vibrating
<om26er> and when you switch to another app and come back to the first app then it does not have the haptic feedback.
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Saviq: please approve https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/gles-sync/+merge/247197 (just a formality, as it's the gles sync)
<sil2100> If you're not around in the nearest few minutes I'll auto-approve it myself
<jgdx> om26er, this is very inconsistent. Maybe they're not abstractbuttons? Could you specify app and what button?
<om26er> jgdx, they are abstract button, since if you move away from those apps and come back they don't vibrate no more.
<om26er> jgdx, see my comment on the trello card, it has exact steps.
<jgdx> trello?
<om26er> jgdx, never mind. try these steps: disable vibration, start dialer app and tap its top right "settings" icon, that will focus system-settings app. Go back to dialer app and now it wont vibrate.
<om26er> the same behavior is seen in system-settings itself as well. just make sure 'Other vibrations' is disabled. Close system settings and start it again, tap on a settings panel, it will vibrate the first time.
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, checking the branch and approving it then
<jgdx> om26er, it vibrates 1 time
<om26er> jgdx, yep
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, this packaging change looks super fine with me but just want to confirm if you consulted any core-devs regarding the mocked-autopkgtest?
<jgdx> om26er, I've notified the sdk engs
<Saviq> sil2100, I stole that from unity-api actually
<Saviq> sil2100, it's just the first step
<sil2100> Saviq: anyway, looking good for me, rationale makes sense
<om26er> bfiller, renatu whats in the new libsynthesis0 ?
<om26er> -0
<renatu> om26er, just upstream sync
<renatu> om26er, this is necessary for the new syncevolution
<bfiller> om26er: it's required for the new syncevo
<om26er> hmm, so both sync-evolution and the libsynthesis have no testplans ? :/
<om26er> wondering if there is anything on the automated testing side for these.
<cyphermox> fginther: hey hey
<cyphermox> so I noticed that the i386 images weren't being promoted to current on cdimage; seems like the vivid-desktop-i386-smoke-default job tries to copy the amd64 image rather than the i386 image for checking; jibel pointed me to the jobs and this issue.
<cyphermox> cihelp: ^
<rvr> sil2100: What's the link for the bug being fixed in the silo?
<sil2100> rvr: LP: #1418815
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1418815 could not be found
<cjwatson> ubuntu-rtm publisher down for maintenance
<sil2100> Oh, wait
<cjwatson> (ETA 10min or so)
<sil2100> rvr: https://bugs.launchpad.net/barajas/+bug/1418815
<rvr> sil2100: Ack
<josepht> cyphermox: I've updated the job and kicked off a new build of that job
<cyphermox> josepht: thanks
<cyphermox> hopefully it's the only issue, but it's possible the same problem crept in other jobs, server, etc.
<josepht> cyphermox: server seems fine
<cyphermox> josepht: fwiw; http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/vivid-desktop-i386-smoke-iso-validation/95/console also failed
<cyphermox> yeah server looks fine
<josepht> cyphermox: yeah, it looks like all the iso-validation tests have failed for desktop-i386, I'll see if that's expected or not.
<cyphermox> josepht: thanks, much appreciated
<josepht> cyphermox: my pleasure
<josepht> cyphermox: desktop-i386 images are on cdimage.u.c now :)
<cyphermox> yep, muchas gracias ;)
<sil2100> jibel: ping!
<cjwatson> ubuntu-rtm publisher back up ages ago, forgot to mention sorry
<cjwatson> import-images now down for maintenance
<robru> sil2100: any word on that urgent rtm fix? I haven't heard anything
<cjwatson> import-images back on
<sil2100> robru: still being worked on, but most stuff is in place already
<robru> sil2100: k, I'm gonna grab an early lunch, brb
<robru> bfiller: rtm 9
<pmcgowan> om26er, how is silo 20 going
<om26er> pmcgowan,  My testing is done just wanted to give it some time.
<pmcgowan> om26er, like aging wine?
<pmcgowan> good to hear thanks
<om26er> hah, that.
<om26er> pmcgowan, approved. Good thing there were no crashes for the new stack.
<pmcgowan> om26er, awesome
<rvr> sil2100: How's 1418815 going?
<pmcgowan> om26er, I ran it here for a few days fwiw
<robru> om26er: bfiller https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-020-2-publish/10/console seems there's a problem with syncevolution in rtm
<pmcgowan> rutro
<om26er> oh?
<robru> hmm, not sure now, might be a glitch in the train
<robru> digging
<robru> yeah that seems wrong, ok fixed that manually in the train
<robru> bfiller: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/sync-monitor/fix-1339016-rtm/+merge/245656 need this MP approved however
<sil2100> rvr: a silo is ready, but you go EOD already ;)
<sil2100> rvr: we don't want you to stay any longer than you already stayed
<bfiller> robru: done
<robru> bfiller: thanks
<rvr> sil2100: Tell me which silo is, and I'll take a look.
<rvr> 8
<sil2100> rvr: silo 9 in rtm
<sil2100> rvr: 8 I mean
<sil2100> Damn...
<sil2100> Typo
<rvr> sil2100: :D
<sil2100> rvr: thanks! :)
<rvr> bfiller: Does silo 8 need anything special to install?
<rvr> Oops
<rvr> rsalveti: ricmm:  Does silo 8 need anything special to install?
<sil2100> rvr: hm, let me check the e-mails
<sil2100> But it might need some additional things
<sil2100> rvr: let me forward you an e-mail
<sil2100> This might give you a few clues
<rvr> Ok
<rsalveti> sil2100: rvr: silo rtm 8?
<rvr> rsalveti: Yes
<rsalveti> need a recovery from http://people.canonical.com/~ricmm/wipe/ as well
<rsalveti> krillin only
<rsalveti> can be flashed from the bootloader
<rsalveti> fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
<rsalveti> then you need to replace the 	libmanufacturingsupport-qml.so lib
<rsalveti>  put that in /custom/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/ManufacturingSupport/libmanufacturingsupport-qml.so
<rsalveti> then you can test it
<rsalveti> but system-image from the ppa is still building
<rvr> Ok
<rvr> rsalveti: After fastboot command, "Writing Flash" "OK". Do I reboot it manually?
<rsalveti> fastboot reboot
<rvr> Done
<rvr> rsalveti: fastboot recovery: ok, library copied in /custom: ok
<dobey> are any qa signoff people still around at this hour?
<dobey> can someone get line 80 in the spreadsheet onto the trello board for QA to test? thanks.
<rvr> dobey: It's usually done automatically
<rvr> Ah, no silo
<rvr> dobey: Done
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-02-07
<imgbot> === IMAGE 92 building (started: 20150207-02:05) ===
<robru> rsalveti: hah, I hit publish just after you. no harm done though
<rsalveti> haha, alright
<imgbot> === IMAGE 92 DONE (finished: 20150207-03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/92.changes ===
<bfiller> robru: something broken with publishing of rtm 20, looks like trying to publish an older version of libsynthesis than what is in the ppa
<robru> bfiller: hm, no it published fine, just the thing monitoring the publication is confused about the versions...
<bfiller> robru: ah ok, was just worried cause I saw that message on the dashboard
<robru> bfiller: yeah, didn't notice it until you mentioned it. but if you check https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/libsynthesis it has the right version. I'll merge the silo then.
<bfiller> robru: cool, thanks
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome!
<bzoltan_> robru:  May I get a silo for the 82 line?
<robru> bzoltan_: silo 8
<bzoltan_> robru:  sweet, thank you
<robru> bzoltan_: you're welcome
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, you around? I assume I'm good to push a *vivid* device tarball in the next 30 mins or so, machinery wise?
<rsalveti> john-mcaleely: omg, system-image finally built: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-008
<rsalveti> after more than 10 times trying to rebuild it in 3 different ppas
<john-mcaleely> rsalveti, something's odd, because the dashboard reports it as 'silo ready to build'
<rsalveti> john-mcaleely: that's fine, it's just not in sync yet
<rsalveti> doing that now
<john-mcaleely> although when I looked at the console this morning, it seemed to be fine
<rsalveti> because I used dput manually
<john-mcaleely> aha
<rsalveti> so doing a watch-only build now
<john-mcaleely> so I'll push a vivid tarball with the updates in it shortly
<rsalveti> it's only in sync when building from MRs
<rsalveti> great
<john-mcaleely> (just doing the normal QA on it now)
<rsalveti> crap, the list of packages are wrong
<rsalveti> maybe the syntax changed
<rsalveti> should be fine now
<rsalveti> john-mcaleely: alright, published for rtm, green light for the new device tarball and new custom
<rsalveti> then on monday we can coordinate the landings on the new distro that was created for the hotfix (new series)
<john-mcaleely> rsalveti, great thanks.
<john-mcaleely> rsalveti, yeah, makes sense
<john-mcaleely> device tarball will be same for new-distro and & rtm - there's only been this change
<john-mcaleely> will tee it up for rtm shortly.
<rsalveti> great
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin-20150207-e081aea.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin-20150207-e081aea.changes
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin-testresults-20150207-e081aea.ods
 * rsalveti going away, beach time
<rsalveti> later
<john-mcaleely> new krillin vivid device tarball ^
<john-mcaleely> later!
<john-mcaleely> now pushed. I expect it will land in #102
<john-mcaleely> uh oh?
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20150207-49c0dd8.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20150207-49c0dd8.changes
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-testresults-20150207-49c0dd8.ods
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ricmm rsalveti ^ device tarball to go with -008. I don't think the landing order matters
<john-mcaleely> will wait for a +1 from QA before pushing
<cjwatson> fwiw it's a new distroseries not a new distro
<cjwatson> ubuntu-rtm/14.09-factory
<cjwatson> still part of rtm
<john-mcaleely> thanks!
<jgdx> I can't really install rtm silo 7
<jgdx> the packages are available, but wont install
<bzoltan_> Validating the UITK for Vivid is pain.. like pure pain. The device goes to reboot loop 3-4 times during the test sequence... the flashing tool fails randomly, the network manager is unstable. It is super hard on Vivid.
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 229 DONE (finished: 20150207-21:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/229.changes ===
<john-mcaleely> aha
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-02-08
<imgbot> === IMAGE 93 building (started: 20150208-02:05) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 93 DONE (finished: 20150208-03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/93.changes ===
<bzoltan_> Mirv: strange, when  I run the UITK tests, the device goes to reboot loop after the first dialer app and shorts app tests.. .
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-02-08
<robru> apologies for the noise, that should be good now
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2, Mirv: I'll most probably have to skip today's morning LT meeting, need to drive my girlfriend to the train station
<jibel> sil2100, works for me
<Mirv> sil2100: ok
<pstolowski> sil2100, hey, any idea why silo 24 suddenyl fails on libunity-scopes-dev >=1.0.1 dependency in xenial (which has 1.0.2)?
<pstolowski> sil2100, same problem with silo 54
<pstolowski> sil2100, uh, and similar issue in silo 45, but there it fails on libunity-scopes-dev (>= 0.6.16)
<pstolowski> sil2100, all that built fine last Friday and we haven't landed anything since
<Saviq> trainguards, is that a known issue? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14992475/ silos can't install ofono so e.g. unity8 builds fail
<Saviq> not sure what changed recently, but doesn't seem like it's ofono, rather something that ofono uses in its postinst scripts
<Mirv> Saviq: that somehow looks familiar (maybe from some autopkgtests), but no it's not known as in having an idea what causes it
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah I think I saw it somewhere before, too
<pstolowski> Mirv, hey, any idea about the issues i asked above?
<Saviq> hmm I wonder where is ofono's code on LP :/
<robru> Saviq: is that log from ci-train.ubuntu.com or from the PPA build log?
<Saviq> robru, PPA
<Saviq> robru, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-057/+sourcepub/6052290/+listing-archive-extra
<robru> Saviq: hmmmmm dunno then. could be an issue in the buildds
<Mirv> pstolowski: hmm, no, I just managed to install libunity-scopes-dev fine on xenial-proposed myself
<Saviq> Mirv, robru https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/init-system-helpers
<Mirv> pstolowski: I was thinking something would have been broken in proposed
<Mirv> pstolowski: hmm W: The repository 'file:/«BUILDDIR»/resolver-xuZgwz/apt_archive ./ Release' is not signed.
<Mirv> maybe that's nothing
<Mirv> also sudo apt-get build-dep unity-scopes-shell works fine on xenial-proposed
<pete-woods> hi folks, I'm looking for some assistance in landing (https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/ubuntu/xenial/libgcrypt20/disable-arm-asm-rijndael) into xenial+vivid overlay. it's not a train-managed package, so I don't know how to land it
<pete-woods> it seems to upset citrain when I tried to use that
<pstolowski> Mirv, yes, that's weird
<Mirv> pete-woods: get a silo with it in Source package names, run 'bzr bd -S -- sa' and put the resulting files into your private-fileshare for a trainguard to fetch them
<pete-woods> Mirv: thanks, will get on with that :)
<pete-woods> Mirv: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/978 does that look about right?
<Mirv> pete-woods: well I don't remember how the manual download url:s work :) morphis always just gave me an url and I downloaded them myself from there. otherwise looks good if you have both xenial and vivid patches source.
<pete-woods> Mirv: right, so I need to create separate source build for xenial and vivid then?
<pete-woods> will also get on with that
<Mirv> pete-woods: the changelog entry needs to have "vivid" or "xenial" instead of UNRELEASED. and probably based on a different release for both, as xenial has 1.6.4-5 and vivid 1.6.2-4ubuntu2
<Mirv> pete-woods: yes. and since xenial is a direct sync from Debian, run 'update-maintainer' tool from ubuntu-dev-tools
<pete-woods> Mirv: okay, will fix all that, too (manual release noob here) :)
<pete-woods> Mirv: okay, I've updated that silo to just be for vivid for the moment (as I don't know if the xenial version is broken anyway), and I *think* I've got all the packaging correct now
<Mirv> pete-woods: does it build? :)
<Mirv> pete-woods: let's try assigning
<Mirv> let's try building
<pete-woods> Mirv: okay, pretty sure it builds locally (I've tried it on the phone)
<Mirv> pete-woods: yeah, just the manual download url thing
<pete-woods> ah, right
<pete-woods> yeah, I've just stuffed all the source build stuff in there
<pete-woods> hopefully that's what it wants?
<Mirv> pete-woods: I'll just grab them and upload like I usually do
<Mirv> since the build did not work out
<pete-woods> ah
<Mirv> pete-woods: the train generated diff looks good to me https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-070-1-build/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/libgcrypt20_vivid_content.diff
<pete-woods> Mirv: yeah, looks reasonable to me :)
<Saviq> trainguards, can you please retry the failed unity8 builds in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-057 - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/init-system-helpers/1.28ubuntu2 is there to fix the issue
<sil2100> Saviq: on it
<sil2100> Should be rebuilding
<Mirv> sil2100: do you have any ideas regarding pstolowski's issue?
<sil2100> Mirv: let me take a look at the backlog to get some context
<Saviq> sil2100, crap, too early ;)
<Mirv> Saviq: I can do it now
<sil2100> Saviq: didn't build yet?
<sil2100> ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, it did build, but didn't get to ftpmaster yet
<Saviq> let's see if Mirv has better luck ;)
<Mirv> Saviq: there might be delay of 10-20 mins even
<Mirv> restarted amd64 now
<Mirv> Saviq: any idea about these unity8 autopkgtests failures, do they require something from you? https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-023/xenial/amd64/u/unity8/20160208_100006@/log.gz
<sil2100> Mirv, pstolowski: let me investigate those two silos issue
<Saviq> Mirv, never saw those, what's the trigger?
<Mirv> Saviq: my qtdeclarative silo (that changes alt-tab behavior so nothing related) https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-023/excuses.html
<pstolowski> sil2100, Mirv thanks
<Saviq> Mirv, owait, when there's a FAIL, that we know - silo 57 will fix a flaky test (you can grep for "fail!", if it's tst_LazyImage, a retry will help)
<Saviq> Mirv, but dependency issues look more real
<Saviq> Mirv, and armhf not stable yet (hence Always failed)
<Saviq> Mirv, it's weird that it's only -gles that triggers the dependency issues
<Saviq> the non-gles show our flaky test (sorries)
<Mirv> Saviq: right, ok. not sure what's the gles then about.
<Saviq> Mirv, I can't even parse the pkgProblemResolver output...
<sil2100> Interresting
<Mirv> Saviq: ok rerun got https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-023/excuses.html to fail the test also on gles, but the flakiness seems pretty persistent since both archs triggered by both packages are failing with LazyImage::test_lazyimage(Unbound Wide)
<sil2100> pstolowski: found the reason
<pstolowski> sil2100, oh, what is that?
<sil2100> pstolowski: sorry it took so long but had a different firefight
<pstolowski> np
<sil2100> pstolowski: so, basically nothing wrong on your side, but some action is required - you'll have to do a no-change rebuild of unity-scopes-api for 24 at least (didn't check the other silo but it might be the same case)
<sil2100> pstolowski: someone synced libjsoncpp from Debian, it's stuck in -proposed now
<pstolowski> sil2100, ah
<sil2100> pstolowski: this introduced libjsoncpp1 while -api is still depping on libjsoncpp0v5
<Mirv> sil2100: weird that I didn't see any install problems on xenial-proposed
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks for looking into it!
<sil2100> Mirv: I tried using chdist but actually couldn't reliably reproduce it ther
<sil2100> *there
<sil2100> But on the chroot I was able to see the issue
<sil2100> pstolowski: anyway, I suppose a no-change rebuild would help - really bad practice for anyone that did the sync from Debian though, he should have taken care of the no-change rebuilds himself
<pstolowski> sil2100, ok, trying. thanks for investigating!
<sil2100> pstolowski: for 45 it seems to be the same case, so once you release one silo it should be good - we could of course simply dput a no-change rebuild straight into the archive if you want
<pstolowski> sil2100, ack
<sil2100> pstolowski: so just poke me if you want that no-change upload and I'll do it
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, sorry about that, I'm just about to test silo with the fix
<pstolowski> sil2100, ok
<Mirv> Saviq: the problem is it's preventing my silo from getting to QA queue and me being able to start on the next OTA-10 landing. although as soon as the "running" results would be complete otherwise, I'll reping QA if they could take it into queue manually
<Mirv> sil2100: you'll need to blame Mr. Robot since the package doesn't have Ubuntu changes so was auto-synced
<sil2100> Bad mr Robot
<Saviq> Mirv, you can ask jibel to force it QA ready
<Saviq> referring to our MP for this
<Mirv> jibel: davmor2: yes so I asked for getting it into Trello last week too, but could you get https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/944 manually to the queue? it was already passing once, now unity8 test fails because of what Saviq says. https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-023/excuses.html is the full results, see also overrides for all the other known failures.
<Mirv> I'm not really sure why it's rerunning tests again though, but they were green before and nothing has changed in the silo.
<Saviq> trainguards, noticed that landing descriptions disappeared?
<Mirv> jibel: davmor2: what I mean "it was passing" was that it was passing last week but the overrides were not supported. now I got that bug fixed via Robert ad pitti, but now unity8 started failing and some reruns seem possibly stuck. but if the autopkgtest fixes would have been in last week, the silo would be in Trello automatically
<Mirv> Saviq: not for me? in bileto?
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah
<Saviq> Mirv, can you see a desc here https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/963 ?
<Mirv> Saviq: probably something in the contents of your 963
<Saviq> Mirv, same in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/938
<Mirv> Saviq: you're probably throwing robru's sanitizer into troubles :)
<Saviq> both were working before
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah looks like it
<Mirv> it's not the #:s
<Mirv> hard to think of anything else
<Mirv> Saviq: correction, it is probably the #:s, now shown at https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/938
<Saviq> Mirv, well, yeah, but no links :P
<Mirv> Saviq: yeah.
<Mirv> robru: if description has #:s (like bug #1541388), the description isn't shown anymore on the bileto page
<ubot5`> bug 1541388 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "Icons in launcher sometimes refuse to launch application" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541388
<Saviq> robru!!
<davmor2> Mirv: Of course it's Saviq s fault I should of known :P
<rvr> charles: Hi
<rvr> charles: On silo 12, tapping on "Location settings" opens and closes System Settings.
<charles> rvr, hi!
<charles> rvr, I think silo 12 is not ready for QA yet on the 'System settings' issue, it needs a system-settings patch from jgdx who is handling the systems-settings component of this bug.
<rvr> charles: Err
<rvr> charles: It appeared in the QA queue
<rvr> charles: Anyway, it's clear that is not  ready. I'll wait for it :)
<charles> rvr, I think that's my error, QA was not doing testing the silo when another indicator-location bug for OTA 10 came along so I reused the silo. I should have used a second silo or noted in the QA card
<pstolowski> sil2100, uh, unfortunately unity-scopes-api fails on our ABI check now with the no-change rebuild in xenial :(
<sil2100> pstolowski: uh oh, oh noes
<sil2100> Eh, we'll have to update those as well, looks like the jsoncpp ABI changes leak to the scopes-api...
<rvr> popey: Is popey.mooo.com down?
<popey> rvr: what IP do you get for it?
<popey> (it could be dynamic dns not updating)
<rvr> popey: popey.mooo.com has address 82.16.62.66
<popey> ok, ah, I know, I had to update my router, and lost all the port forwarding
<popey> lemme fix
<rvr> popey: Thanks :)
<popey> np
<rvr> popey: There is a test that requires to download an older version and it uses your archives
<popey> haha
<popey> rvr: perhaps that test could be modified to have a copy of the click on people.canonical.com or something, in case my thing is down :)
<rvr> popey: No, no, no... you must available 24/7 and send warnings for maintenance with 48H of prior notice ;D
<ogra_> and describe the length of the outage window in minutes !
<popey> :)
<jdstrand> sil2100: hey, how can I verify that libxml2, bind9 and curl are in the candidate images? I know you said that it shouldn't be a problem, but I'd like to verify since they aren't in stable-snapshot
<sil2100> jdstrand: hey! We don't really have a solid candidate image besides rc-proposed, which uses those packages from -updates and -security
<sil2100> jdstrand: OTA-9.5 development is currently basically rc-proposed ;)
<jdstrand> sil2100: ok. I thought that rc-proposed was going to be ota 10 and 9.5 something different
<jdstrand> sil2100: in that case, I can just check the changes files
<sil2100> jdstrand: yes, basically it will, but currently not yet - all fixes in the overlay-ppa are OTA-9.5 wanted ;)
<sil2100> jdstrand: but since we had one OTA-9.5-wannabe-rc image built from the snapshot, I removed bind9, xml2 and curl packages from the snapshot so that it pulls them from the archive
<sil2100> So even for the case when we decide to switch to snapshot building, we're safe ;)
<sil2100> slangasek, robru: we have the internal meeting today?
<robru> sil2100: I guess so
<sil2100> Ok, good, since in the e-mail you said you'll be on IRC, didn't know if you'll be working normally
<slangasek> ah
<slangasek> robru: why are you coming in for a meeting on your day off? :)
<robru> slangasek: well we missed it last week
<robru> also I'm putting out fires
<robru> so i'm here anyway
<ChrisTownsend> How long does it take for autopkg tests to queue up after I approve the lander signoff?  I approved https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/982 well over an hour ago and I still don't see it in http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml.
<ChrisTownsend> trainguards ^^^^
<robru> ChrisTownsend: in meeting, sorry
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Ok, no worries.  Just not sure if something is stuck.
<robru> ChrisTownsend: oh god there's been an explosion of silos which means britney now takes an hour to run instead of half an hour, so yeah, it'll get picked up in the next run
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Oh, ok.  That explains it.  Thanks
<dobey> ci train must not like releasing locks
<robru> dobey: that doesn't explain why this is the only branch in the history of ever to ever have this problem
<robru> dobey: also I force-broke the lock and it's still doing this
<robru> dobey: also you can reproduce this locally: bzr missing --show-ids --directory lp:~didrocks/unity/dep-session-shorcuts lp:unity --theirs-only
<dobey> oh
<robru> dobey: so not really a train issue at all, but I'm trying to work around it
<dobey> has didrocks tried to force-break the lock?
<robru> dobey: no I didn't contact him
<robru> dobey: although the weird this is if you actually run the command, it works in spite of not being able to get the lock. train is just exploding because it sees stderr, doesn't notice that stdout has stuff in it
<dobey> fun
<robru> dobey: also this only happens if you say --theirs-only
<robru> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/3mhyYiQB/
<dobey> hmm
<Trevinho> dobey: yes he tried to break the lock
<Trevinho> dobey: but that was a broken lightweight branch that , well caused some troubles to lp:unity too
<dobey> oh
<dobey> robru: that same command gets run on all MP branches in silos?
<robru> dobey: yep, every 15 minutes the train runs 'bzr missing' on all branches in all silos, looking for new commits
<robru> dobey: as a workaround I made it just ignore stderr when stdout has some value and it seems to be working. there were a few other cases also where bzr was having some non-fatal error on stderr that the train was treating as fatal
<dobey> robru: yeah, it should be checking the exit code anyway
<dobey> treating possibly normal output as fatal errors is dumb :)
<robru> dobey: well when originally written it wasn't anticipated that 'bzr missing' command would output anything to stderr during a success.
<Saviq> jibel, did you not pick up silo 57 yet? can't see it in QA trello?
<jibel> Saviq, is it ready?
<Saviq> jibel, yeah, I thought we cleared up the Regressions situation earlier - anyway we've restarted the only remaining regression so we should get a PASS from britney on it soon
<robru> Saviq: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-057/excuses.html regression
<robru> oh ok nm
<robru> heh
<Saviq> robru, ;)
 * robru reads good
<Saviq> bug #1532358
<ubot5`> bug 1532358 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "flaky autopkgtests cause migration issues" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532358
<Saviq> and bug #1541854
<ubot5`> bug 1541854 in QtMir "SharedWakelock test unstable" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541854
<robru> Saviq: britney is under high load right now, each run takes about an hour, so by the time you fix the regression it'll probably take britney 2 hours to notice.
<jibel> alesage, ^ can you take silo 57?
<Saviq> robru, is it http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml ?
<robru> Saviq: yeah I can see it at the very bottom there
<robru> Saviq: so however long that takes, + an extra hour for the britney run to notice it
<jibel> alesage, create a card temporarily on the trello board until britney finishes its things
<Saviq> robru, ack
<dobey> exit
<dobey> doh
<robru> heh
<dobey> now why is unity-scopes-api failing abi check on xenial :(
<alesage> jibel, ack willdo
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-02-09
<cjwatson> robru: I'm working on the unity bzr issues
<cjwatson> branch surgery
<robru> cjwatson: oh cool. What was wrong with it? Never seen that before on any project
<cjwatson> robru: branch corrupted due to not entirely known root causes, possibly botched recovery from an uncommit failure and related to stacking issues
<robru> Huh
<cjwatson> robru: but lp:unity was/is corrupted as well, I'm working on reconciling it
<robru> cjwatson: yeah the "readonly transport" bit was particularly confusing as it's the same transport everything else uses
<cjwatson> yeah that's just misleading
<cjwatson> but really, this is going to happen from time to time with bzr and the root causes are unlikely to be fixed
<cjwatson> train needs some git
<robru> cjwatson: yeah we have a bug for that unfortunately it might take a while
<cjwatson> sure
<robru> It's not a drop in replacement, train has a lot of bzr knowledge
<cjwatson> doesn't surprise me
<robru> Including building with "bzr bd", sigh
<robru> cjwatson: i don't suppose anybody's made a "git bd" yet ;-)
<cjwatson> git-buildpackage
<robru> Ooh?
<cjwatson> I mean it's not like it gains much
<cjwatson> for your purposes, you could just build the thing with dpkg-buildpackage assuming we don't do ridiculous split branch things for git
<cjwatson> but gbp *can* I think cope with having a packaging-only tree
<cjwatson> dunno, I never use that mode since git has way better tools for dealing with patches anyway
<robru> cjwatson: not sure what you mean by split branch but we do split packaging (build orig.tar by dropping debian/ from source tree)
<cjwatson> I mean that
<robru> Right
<cjwatson> but in part it's to cope with bzr not having as good tools
<robru> cjwatson: oh yeah and the best part is that we have train users commit bzr bd specific bits to their source trees
<cjwatson> like with git you can just have a branch in the repository that holds your pristine-tar metadata, etc.
<cjwatson> sure, any switch would involve tree migrations
<robru> True
<robru> Lots to think about, and other priorities too. I'm trying to do ephemeral PPAs first then git after
<cjwatson> right.  I just want to avoid the situation down the line a year or two when we have weird data corruption in toolsets we totally depend on that nobody knows how to fix any more
<cjwatson> thanks, lag, your insertion of a stray character in the middle of the words "data corruption" was apposite
<robru> cjwatson: yeah for sure. I doubt it'll be a whole year before i get git in there
<cjwatson> cool
<Mirv> robru: do you happen to have any visibility on why some silo autopkgtests seem to be aabaout eternally in progress? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-023/excuses.html the main autopkgtests page does not show any queue
<robru> Mirv: something looks really wrong with that running.shtml, it's very short and there's not a single entry for any silo at all. You should ping pitti about that
<robru> Mirv: one thing to be aware of is that silo britney runs currently take an hour due to high load, so there's some possibility that if a test just finished, depending on the timing it could take bileto up to 2 hours to notice
<Mirv> robru: ok
<Mirv> robru: that has been there for 5 days or so
<robru> Hmmmmmmm
<Mirv> the silo untouched
<Mirv> I managed to now get the failing tests to pass by rerunning but there are some of those blues in there
<Mirv> but some of the blue ones also yesterday turned green
<robru> Mirv: yeah you need pitti to dig into that, all i can tell you is that britney is running
<robru> Not what it's doing
<Mirv> robru: thank you!
<robru> Yw
<Saviq> jibel, morning, Allan was unable to get adb on frieza re: silo 57 https://trello.com/c/IaTmnfWq/2748-963-ubuntu-landing-057-unity8-qtmir-saviq - how can we continue? I confirmed this to work on my laptop and on nexus7 FWIW
<jibel> rvr, can you take 57?  ^
<pete-woods> trainguards: hey guys, the (frustratingly "always failed") downstream autopkgtests for silo 70 have been running for like a whole day now
<pete-woods> is there any way I can just push past this part of the process?
<rvr> jibel: Yup
<Mirv> robru: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-023/excuses.html says now finally valid candidate but the ticket still says Failed
<Mirv> robru: not sure how it parses the results (or reparses or not reparses), maybe the overrides are not considered and it "greps for Regression"?
<robru> pete-woods: pls email me, I'll fix it so it doesn't block on those, for now just ping qa to move it along
<Mirv> this would be the final hurdle in this two week long "get a working silo into QA queue" quest (since I still don't see silo 023 manually inserted to Trello)
<robru> Mirv: yes it greps for REGRESSION, exactly
<Mirv> but meanwhile the train has gotten a lot better so it's worth the wait
<Mirv> robru: may instead grep for "Not considered"?
<pete-woods> robru: do you mean "please have emailed me yesterday?" as I guess you already know now?
<Mirv> pete-woods: I guess robert means "please insert an item to my to-do queue while I'm way past bedtime and might forget" :)
<pete-woods> ah, yeah, he's on the wrong tz
<pete-woods> go to bed!
<Mirv> "wrong" :D
<robru> pete-woods: yeah what Mirv said, 2am here
<robru> pete-woods: I fixed this once but had to revert for other reasons, can fix it again, it's literally two characters difference in one line of code
<pete-woods> FWIW, I don't mean to complain about this tool, you've done an astounding one-man job where others have failed
<robru> pete-woods: though you and Mirv are complaining about the same thing here
<pete-woods> this is literally the first time it's ever done something annoying
<Mirv> pete-woods: +1 to that
<robru> pete-woods: Haha thanks. Pitti deserves most credit for autopkgtests I just connected the dots
<pete-woods> well I'm less keen on the implementation side of autopkgtests to be honest, as they all just seem to fail for me
<pete-woods> making me needlessly wait for failures
<pete-woods> but maybe that'll get better
<pete-woods> "all" is probably a bit dramatic :)
<robru> Mirv: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/bileto/view/head:/britney/iterate.py#L101 I guess I'll just drop the check for REGRESSION as it already checks for "Not considered" so I guess that's redundant. Will fix within 12 hrs ;-)
<Mirv> robru: cool! :)
<sil2100> michi: moving here so that we don't spam the -release channel - I don't even know where the generic-lander nodes are actually running normally
<sil2100> michi: and webops said they have no knowledge and no access besides to the power switches
<michi> that’s wonderful :(
<michi> So, where are the people who do know?
<michi> I would have thought that Evan and Francis should know.
<davmor2> michi: and both states side timezones right
<michi> davmor2: I think so :(
<michi> So, it might another two or three hours.
<michi> davmor2, sil2100: will you guys be around long enough to ping someone?
<michi> It’s getting a little late Down Under...
<sil2100> michi: yeah, will try to get this pushed further...
<davmor2> sil2100: I will be but I don't care about it or understand the issue so might be better for you to push :)
<michi> thanks guys!
<michi> We need s-jenkins to limp along for a few more weeks.
<michi> We are trying hard to migrate our stuff over to jenkaas.
<michi> but there are around 30 projects to migrate.
<michi> And it took nearly four weeks for us to even get our jenkaas provisioned...
<sil2100> Yeah, I know what you mean
<sil2100> The tarball team has ~8 projects and they can't really get them working yet
<Mirv> we've managed to disable all our s-jenkins jobs a few weeks ago, and have a little more features now than what we used to have in s-jenkins
<Mirv> some hard work, though, was needed
<Mirv> davmor2: jibel: I still haven't gotten a clear idea if you plan to test silo 23 because of my pleas when it's good to review OTA-10 landings, since I don't see it manually inserted into the Trello queue. it's a pre-requirement for SDK OTA-10 bug fix so time is getting a bit short for them to work on their stuff on top of it.
<Mirv> davmor2: jibel: if you don't have time for it today, then it should be ok because the last fix to train + britney is going to go in late today and then it would appear finally automatically into the QA queue, but the silo has been ready for over a week now like communicated earlier.
<Mirv> it has been good to get the train robust, it will help in the next Qt landings
<jibel> Mirv, I'll force the creation of the card but we won't have time today
<Mirv> jibel: ok if you don't have time today anyway then no need as it _should_ appear when robert applies one more fix to train code in the evening
<Mirv> I can reping tomorrow if there's still an issue
<pstolowski> jibel, hello! can we get silo 64 ack'ed and landed as a matter of urgency? no code change, only temporarily disabled abi check (full explanation in the description https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/983)
<jibel> pstolowski, Hey, sure, not sure when though, we'll do our best.
<pstolowski> jibel, ack, thanks. this currently blocks builds for our entire scopes stack
<jibel> pstolowski, I understand, I'll prioritize the request but there are already lot of urgent things to land
<pstolowski> jibel, understood, ty
<davmor2> jibel, john-mcaleely, morphis: 15 passed
<jibel> davmor2, Excellent \o/
<jibel> davmor2, very good job!
<Mirv> hmmph
<morphis> davmor2: awesome!
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, \o/
<Saviq> trainguards, I can has publish on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/963 please?
<sil2100> Looking
<Mirv> looked already
<sil2100> Oh, timo is on it ;)
<sil2100> Thanks!
<Saviq> omg now that's a busy britney...
<pstolowski> hey trainguards, what does 'automated signoff: failed' for silo 64 mean?
<jibel> pstolowski, it means there are some failures in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-064/excuses.html
<jibel> pstolowski, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15002165/ fails on amd64 and i386
<pstolowski> jibel, this is a flakiness in scope harness, unrelated to anything in silo 64
<dobey> jibel, pstolowski: we can't land unity-scopes-api by itself
<dobey> pstolowski: it's not entirely unrelated
<pstolowski> dobey, ?
<dobey> pstolowski: jsoncpp broke ABI
<pstolowski> dobey, but jsoncpp is internal to scopes-api, we don't expose it.. so should be enough to rebuild unity-scopes-api?
<dobey> pstolowski: no, because it can't link to one jsoncpp and then the scopes link to a differnt jsoncpp; stuff will just crash
<pstolowski> dobey, btw, that error with games department in click scope is not new, i saw it when i looked at the flaky scopeharness tests a week ago
<pstolowski> dobey, ah.. i didn't know click scope links to jsoncpp
<dobey> pstolowski: yes i know that. but on xenial stuff is going to break much worse
<dobey> pstolowski: mediascanner does too
<rvr> jgdx: ping
<pstolowski> dobey, won't do any harm to do no-change rebuilds in same silo?
<dobey> pstolowski: well we already have some other silos. it's better to reduce number of silos and no-change rebuilds if we can.
<pstolowski> dobey, i'd prefer to keep features in separate silos
<dobey> pstolowski: you mean the mediascanner thing?
<pstolowski> dobey, one silo (filters) is for user testing... the other needs design ack etc.
<dobey> pstolowski: anyway, since my day is just getting started now, let me do some consolidation of the silos here and get this landed
<pstolowski> dobey, yes, mediascanner thing
<dobey> i'll make an empty MP for mediascanner since it doesn't have a small silo with only a simple bug fix already
<pstolowski> dobey, only silo 24 and 64 should land, please don't consolidate the others
<dobey> pstolowski: and my unity-scope-click silo which is only bug fixes
<jgdx> rvr, pong
<rvr> jgdx: Hi
<rvr> jgdx: I'm testing silo 21
<rvr> jgdx: The background looks wrong in not-windowed mode on the tablet
<rvr> jgdx: http://people.canonical.com/~vrruiz/system-settings-background-landscape.jpg
<rvr> jgdx: In windowed mode, looks fine, the background is displayed with the landscape ratio
<jgdx> rvr, I think you want to talk to ken about that. kenvandine was anything changed in the USS background panel? ^
<dobey> pstolowski: ok, i merged things into the silo where i already had unity-scope-click, and abandoned 64 and 24; and 37 is now rebuilding
<rvr> jgdx: Oh, probably
<rvr> kenvandine: ^
<pstolowski> dobey, great, thanks for that!
<kenvandine> rvr, we haven't changed anything
<kenvandine> rvr, that url gives a 404
<dobey> hopefully it rebuilds fine now as-is
<rvr> kenvandine: Yeah, removed, uploading to private server, one moment
<kenvandine> ok
<rvr> kenvandine: https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~vrruiz/system-settings-background-landscape.jpg
<kenvandine> rvr 404 there too
<kenvandine> chinstrap redirects to private-fileshare
<rvr> Weird
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, you might need the vpn on
<kenvandine> i've gotten to private-fileshare before
<kenvandine> and am now, just getting a 404
<kenvandine> https://private-fileshare.canonical.com/~vrruiz/system-settings-background-landscape.jpg
<rvr> kenvandine: Can you ssh to chinstrap?
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> wtf
<kenvandine> rvr so there is some diagram showing there?
<rvr> kenvandine: If you ssh, the file is in /home/vrruiz/
<kenvandine> rvr, and that's on the app switcher?
<kenvandine> i got the file
<kenvandine> the background we set in system-settings is only used for the greeter
<kenvandine> so what you're seeing shouldn't have anything to do with that
<rvr> kenvandine: So, the description of the silo is that it's a fix for landscape, and in windowed mode, the background has a landscape ratio
<kenvandine> no, nothing to do with landscape
<rvr> kenvandine: But when system settings is in the side panel, this large background is shown
<kenvandine> it sets a fixed width to be used in windowed mode
<kenvandine> yeah, but that isn't from settings
<kenvandine> i don't see that on my flo
<rvr> kenvandine: Background Ensure default for images is landscape
<kenvandine> i see the app scope
<rvr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1541588
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1541588 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[System Settings] Changes needed for the UI on a tablet device" [Critical,In progress]
<kenvandine> oh, that part isn't fixed :)
<kenvandine> that's not in the silo
<rvr> kenvandine: https://trello.com/c/8xdSGk8F/2747-969-ubuntu-landing-021-ubuntu-system-settings-kenvandine
<kenvandine> we tackled what we could in that bug
<rvr> Bug #1541588: [System Settings] Changes needed for the UI on a tablet device
<rvr> Bug #1542050: don't allow window to be resized (not the shell doesn't handle this properly yet)
<ubot5`> bug 1542050 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "don't allow window to be resized" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1542050
<kenvandine> since settings doesn't do any resizing or cropping we didn't do that
<kenvandine> that should be "note the shell..."
<kenvandine> rvr, what you are seeing is very strange, must be a shell bug
<kenvandine> settings doesn't touch that, it only sets the background to be used for the greeter
<kenvandine> rvr, the only things changed are listed in the testplan
<rvr> kenvandine: Take a look to the other screenshot that I shared in /home/vrruiz/
<kenvandine> rvr, what's really odd in your screenshot is the image is not only displayed behind the app but over top of it
<kenvandine> rvr filename?
<rvr> kenvandine: system-settings-background-landscape-2.jpg
<kenvandine> so it looks like rendered artifacts
<kenvandine> is that a pdf or something that's being showed?  like some quick start guide?
<rvr> kenvandine: So I expected to see landscape background in both modes (panel and windowed)
<kenvandine> yeah, but that's not something we've worked on
<rvr> kenvandine: That's a photo with krillin :P
<kenvandine> and i think we need some design guidance there, because what do when in phone mode but later connected to an external display?
<kenvandine> we need to use different images i think
<rvr> kenvandine: So that part wasn't changed with the silo, right?
<kenvandine> right
<rvr> Ok, I'll fill a bug
<kenvandine> only what's listed in the testplan section
<kenvandine> rvr, i'm more concerned with that krillin image being displayed there... why is that?
<kenvandine> rvr, about the fixed width, unity8 doesn't honor that yet so you'll still be able to make it wider in windowed mode on the tablet
<kenvandine> but on the desktop you can confirm it doesn't
<rvr> kenvandine: Ok, I'm just testing in the tablet.
<rvr> kenvandine: Max/minimized worked, no regressions
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> when it's fixed in unity8 you won't be able to maximize it
<rvr> kenvandine: By the way, I can still launch mobile data panel from the indicator network, although it only shows the spinner.
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> that needs a fix in the indicator
<kenvandine> rvr,  there's a indicator-network task for the bug
<rvr> kenvandine: I was about to search for it, thanks!
<kenvandine> np
<rvr> Ok, now I will take a look to the silo with krillin
<kenvandine> cool
<sil2100> \o/
<alex-abreu> trainguards could you retry britney for unity8 aptests https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-016/excuses.html ?
<sil2100> alex-abreu: the unity8 parts?
<alex-abreu> sil2100, yes pls
<sil2100> alex-abreu: retried the failed unity8 test
<sil2100> :)
<alex-abreu> thx
<sil2100> yw
<Trevinho> robru, sil2100: any reason why https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-025/excuses.html states unity8, although it's unity7?
<Mirv> Trevinho: unity or part of it is reverse dependency of unity8, thus autopkgtest for u8 are run
<Trevinho> mh, okkk
<dobey> go go gadget britney
<dobey> aaaand now i have to rebuild my other silo yet again
<robru> Mirv: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/bileto/revision/418#britney/iterate.py ok next britney run should have correct results ;-)
 * robru sees silo 80 in use
<robru> "are you shitting me?!"
 * robru forgot for a sec that they're assigned in random order
<sil2100> hah, I see you had a moment of horror
<robru> yes, my heart jumped
<robru> brb
<dobey> what the heck
<dobey> oh i guess kenvandine's silo hasn't quite landed yet
<kenvandine> dobey, need me to force merge it?
<dobey> kenvandine: probably not. seems like it should go through fine once britney passes it
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> if it's holding you up building something i can merge it
<dobey> well it's not the only thing being slow that's annoying me right now, so no worries :)
<dobey> i'll just have to wait another 6 hours after that lands, for the autopkgtests for my other silo, anyway
<dobey> and then probably bug qa to ignore the failed tests again
<kenvandine> good times
<dobey> maybe i should just go watch another episode of star trek
<robru> dobey: I landed the fix that makes it ignore ALWAYSFAILED so hopefully you'll be waiting slightly less
<dobey> robru: cool
<dobey> robru: proposed-migration still waits for the always failed to complete though, right?
<robru> dobey: no? if the package only has RUNNING-ALWAYSFAIL and no RUNNING, it's marked as Valid candidate.
<dobey> hmm, ok
<dobey> oh ffs
<dobey> the britney queue on xenial is bonkers
<dobey> thanks perl and python-numpy and qt
<dobey> this probably won't even be finished by the time i'm back on-line tomorrow :(
<robru> yikes
<dobey> robru: yeah, and some of them are probably going to just fail anyway, until silo 37 lands
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-02-10
<michi> robru: Question for you…
<robru> michi: hey what's up?
<michi> Just trying to understand how things work.
<michi> We have some silos stuck on testing because their dependencies can’t be satisfied.
<michi> So britney isn’t happy.
<robru> michi: where?
<michi> Once the dependencies appear, how do we know? Does it re-test automatically once the dependencies are OK?
<michi> silo 37.
<michi> See the excuses for xenial
<michi> scopes-shell won’t test because qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu is out of date, I think.
<michi> I’m just trying to understand how to recover from this situation once the dependencies are OK again.
<michi> Do we need to manually re-trigger a build?
<michi> Or does Britney automatically wake up to the fact that it now makes sense to try again?
<cjwatson> don't retrigger a build, people with appropriate privs can retry
<michi> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> it will ... sometimes automatically retry, it depends on what changed
<michi> so we just wait until things are fixed magically?
<cjwatson> too many levels down and it won't notice
<robru> cjwatson: michi is talking about autopkgtests, not depwaits in ppas
<cjwatson> yes I know
<robru> ok
<cjwatson> it's still true
<cjwatson> if an immediate dependency changes then that will in itself trigger new tests
<cjwatson> but a change to a dependency of a dependency won't
<michi> So, we basically just sit and do nothing?
<robru> right
<michi> OK.
<michi> dobey mentioned that britney is struggling a bit right now.
<michi> Where can I look at it?
<cjwatson> that looks vaguely like the known jsoncpp ABI thing?
<robru> michi: my 'right' was aimed at cjwatson
<michi> Ah
<cjwatson> michi: that's not britney struggling, that's the autopkgtest workers (different bit of the system, former uses the latter).  http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml
<robru> michi: britney logs are here: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/last-run.txt it's currently taking an hour to do a run. this is caused by high load, but it's not actually causing any problems other than slowness
<michi> Ah, cool
<michi> cjwatson: Where do you see the json problem?
<jamesh> maybe things would run faster if we had less tests?
<cjwatson> I mean, robru knows more about how britney is set up in bileto, but dobey was specifically talking about autopkgtest queues earlier and just used the wrong name
<cjwatson> michi: people talking about it today
<cjwatson> and context and stuff
<michi> Yes, I know, but I don’t actually know what happened with json
<michi> Some ABI break
<michi> But in detail?
<robru> michi: yeah there's two different things going on here. your tests run in the autopkgtest system, britney polls it for results in regular intervals. currently that interval is "every 65 minutes" due to high load. in the past it was 25 minutes.
<cjwatson> michi: I don't see it named in this particular test, but I know it's causing installability problems of this kind.  for detail I'm afraid you'll have to hunt around for more, I'm just stopping by briefly here.
<michi> cjwatson: Cool, thanks.
<robru> michi: really who you want to talk to about autopkgtest issues is pitti
<michi> robru: The queue for britney looks ten miles long.
<michi> Thanks.
<cjwatson> a lot of those are relatively short, but it's probably a day's worth of queue :-/
<michi> Aha
<robru> michi: yeah I haven't had time to dig in, theoretically there's 17ish silos to process and they take 4ish minutes each, in order (can't be parallelized due to staggering memory usage)
<michi> OK. So the upshot of it all is that we do nothing and just wait until silo 37 is ready.
<michi> So be it :)
<robru> michi: I dunno, if it still says 'regression' after a day and the queue died down a bit I'd poke somebody to retry them
<cjwatson> in principle a lot of that has got to be parallelisable because most of the data structures should be based on the primary archive and therefore shared, in practice that's very hard to set up ...
<michi> robru: OK. But I don’t want to needlessly get on people’s nerves.
<michi> So, is there any way for me to check when it makes sense to talk to someone?
<michi> And whom?
<michi> pitti?
<robru> michi: yeah pitti is the guy for digging into autopkgtests
<michi> Aha.
<robru> michi: I dunno how to tell when really, i'm not really familiar with that 'test dependency' error, and I think it's suspect that it all passed in vivid but failed in xenial.
<michi> the problem is that a whole bunch of stuff is stuck behind scopes-api which got broken by an update to cap’n proto, which in turn broke abi-compliance-checker.
<michi> Now everything is piling up because we can’t get silo 37 landed, and nothing that uses scopes can land either.
<michi> robru: right. Vivid is fine
<robru> michi: yeah I'd get pitti on it if this is blocking a lot of other stuff for you
<cjwatson> I would suggest retrying when https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta/1.258 hits the release pocket + half an hour
<michi> do you know his TZ?
<cjwatson> pitti is in .de
<robru> yeah
<cjwatson> but the early side
<michi> OK, thanks
<michi> So late afternoom my time.
<cjwatson> hilariously ubuntu-touch-meta is blocked on autopkgtest failures due to basically the thing it fixes.  *that* probably needs pitti to disentangle
<robru> cjwatson: heh, was just going to say
<robru> michi: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/xenial/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-touch-meta
<michi> Christ
<michi> How does something like this *ever* land with that many dependencies?
<robru> michi: "that many"? what are you looking at?
<michi> There are tons of autopkg tests that ubuntu-touch-meta lists in its excuses
<michi> Don’t they all have to pass before this can land?
<jamesh> michi: the only thing mentioned under ubuntu-touch-meta is the click scope tests
<michi> Ah, I get it now
<robru> michi: http://i.imgur.com/hUnVrbx.jpg yeah
<michi> Yep. I was under the mis-apprehension that everything the whole list had to pass.
<michi> you can tell that I don’t know much about the packaging machinery :(
<robru> michi: anyway follow that up with pitti, he can poke that through if that's the appropriate thing to do.
<michi> Yes, thanks!
<robru> you're welcome
<cjwatson> As jamesh alluded to earlier, this was all a lot easier when we just uploaded straight to the archive without any automated tests running on the built packages. :-P  (But I think on the whole people prefer that we don't do that any more ...)
<jamesh> it's a shame libjsoncpp could be uploaded without fixes to all the packages that sit on top of it then ...
<cjwatson> Well, it hasn't reached xenial yet, it's only in xenial-proposed.
<cjwatson> Unfortunately ubuntu-touch-meta has explicit dependencies on a particular ABI, which is anomalous for metapackages.
<cjwatson> There are reasons for it, but it does tend to exacerbate this kind of problem.
<robru> cjwatson: yeah kind of a funny situation, good that the change didn't break xenial, but seeing as how everything builds against -proposed anyway, it's sort of ground everything else to a halt
<jamesh> yeah.  We wouldn't have been able to get something like that into -proposed for one of our own packages with problems like that
<robru> cjwatson: TODO: make all debian imports go through silos ;-)
<cjwatson> robru: hahahaha
<cjwatson> robru: next step, work out how they interleave
<dobey> hmm
<jamesh> it looks like the autopkgtest queue length for armhf is steadily going down, but ppc64el is stuck at 1157
<jamesh> is something broken there?
<robru> michi: don't worry about that "version mismatch" message, i think you just lost a race condition, should sort itself out within 15 mins.
<michi> robru: Aha.
<michi> OK, thanks.
<robru> you're welcome
<Mirv> robru: \o/ yes, 023 got automated signoff now. thanks, train rules!
<robru> Mirv: haha thanks. We've come a long way!
<jamesh> robru: I don't suppose you're in a position to kick the ppc64el autopkgtests?
<robru> jamesh: nope i think you need pitti for that
<jamesh> thought that might be the case :(
<Mirv> robru: and now... another corner case! https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-032/excuses.html - removed binary, will be removed from archives but britney would need to run...
<Mirv> jamesh: I may be able, there is now a button for those with upload rights. link?
<jamesh> Mirv: I've just been watching http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml
<robru> Mirv: I've seen that message before, i think that can be fixed without bileto changes
<jamesh> Mirv: the armhf queue length has steadily been decreasing from about 700 this morning
<jamesh> Mirv: the ppc64el queue was stuck at 1157, and now seems to be up to 1160
<robru> Mirv: he doesn't want a retry, he wants the entire machinery kicked because it's stuck
<jamesh> it doesn't seem to be doing anything
<robru> Like physically kicked
<Mirv> jamesh: ah kicking, not rerunning... yes you need pitti
<robru> Mirv: try deleting old superseded source packages from your ppa. The version being complained about doesn't seem to exist in Ubuntu so i think it's just complaining about ppa contents
<Mirv> robru: but how? (fixed) the normal fix is to remove the obsolete binary from archives. although I'm not sure why it's saying that already there, since usually it's just a reason stated in addition to the tests run
<Mirv> robru: sorry, reading your msg :)
<Mirv> robru: ah, yes it seemed really weird. trying to delete superseded packages then, makes sense (in the weird PPA way)
<Mirv> robru: indeed! I've seen that before - in such a situation it will not get auto-deleted in PPA even if superseded. ok, let's wait 12h for the new results :)
<robru> Mirv: you should see new results in 1 to 2 hours, but then it will trigger autopkgtests of course after that
<Mirv> robru: yeah, I was assuming how long time it will take until getting all reverse deps of qtbase finished
<Mirv> anyway, no hurry, I put it churning those britney results early precisely for that reason. I've tested the silo but that's really a silo that can't see too much testing so I'll just continue.
<michi> jamesh: could you look at this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~michihenning/thumbnailer/fix-admin-relative-paths/+merge/284192
<michi> It’s fairly simple.
<michi> jamesh: Whoa, something’s happening with ppc queue.
<jamesh> michi: commented on the MP.
<michi> I just saw, thanks!
<michi> If a relative path is passed to vs-thumb, it bombs.
<michi> That’s why the canonicalization on the client side.
<jamesh> right, but you're canonicalising twice.  Maybe just checking for absolute paths in one of those cases would do.
<michi> Yes, just looking at that.
<michi> But the client could be broken too and pass a relative path to the qt lib
<michi> So, I guess it would be sufficient to do it in the qt lib, and not in vs-thumb
<michi> Or not… Thinking...
<michi> Sight, it’s been a while.
<jamesh> nothing in that branch touches vs-thumb
<michi> So, originally, I stumbled across this because thumbnailer-admin get didn’t work with relative paths.
<jamesh> there is already a canonical() call inside thumbnailer-service, so vs-thumb should be protected.
<michi> thumbnailer-admin goes through the client lib.
<michi> So, canonicalising in the client lib is correct.
<michi> And, when I use vs-thumb for testing manually, I’d like it to work too.
<michi> canonicalising in thumbnailer-service is pointless because that has the wrong directory
<michi> current directory
<jamesh> in your branch, thumbnailer-admin is canonicalising the path, and then passing that canonicalised pathname to a method that also canonicalises it
<jamesh> canonicalising in thumbnailer-service is not pointless, since it is in a different security context
<jamesh> it is doing so for a different reason
<michi> ?
<michi> If the client sends a relative to the service, the service will end up with a completely different canonicalized path.
<michi> That’s why the change in thumbnailer.cpp
<michi> around line 103 of the diff
<michi> But, yes, the service side still canonicalises the path to not get confused with different keys for the same file.
<michi> So, the service rejects non-absolute path names now, which is what we want I think.
<jamesh> michi: my understanding is that the canonical() call already in thumbnailer-service was to improve cache hits in case the client passed a symlink file name in
<michi> No other change there.
<michi> Yes, right.
<michi> Don’t disagree with that.
<jamesh> michi: adding a requirement for is_absolute() there is fine by me too.
<michi> But it was possbile previously to send it a relative path, which turned into garbage on the service side.
<michi> Right, cool :)
<jamesh> but I wouldn't remove anything on that side, because it shouldn't rely on any work done on the untrusted client side.
<michi> Correct.
<jamesh> my comment on the MP was that on the client side you were doing canonical() twice
<michi> So, I think what *can* be removed is the check in thumbnailer-admin.
<michi> Because the lib does that too.
<michi> Are we on the same wavelength now?
<jamesh> either remove the canonical() call in thumbnailer-admin, or make the client lib just throw on !is_absolute()
<michi> I think the safer option is to leave the lib as is and remove it from thumbnailer-admin.
<michi> That way, if someone talks directly to the lib, we avoid a round-trip to the service.
<sil2100> pstolowski, michi, dobey: hey! I see that the acc-disabling silo is failing on autopkgtests, are you guys looking into that?
<michi> sil2100: Been looking at it all day :(
<michi> It’s a break in qt-something.
<michi> The autopkg tests weren’t making progress for almost the entire day.
<michi> Because the PPC test machine died.
<michi> So nothing got through.
<michi> silo 37 is what we really would like to get unblocked.
<michi> sil2100: Been tinkering with abigail most of the day.
<michi> Making progress. Found a bug today. The main dev at RedHat is looking at it.
<sil2100> ;/
<pstolowski> "badpkg: Test dependencies are unsatisfiable."
<pstolowski> Broken libscope-harness2:amd64 Depends on libunity-scopes1.0 [ amd64 ] < none -> 1.0.3+16.04.20160209-0ubuntu1 > ( libs )
<pstolowski>   Considering libunity-scopes1.0:amd64 2 as a solution to libscope-harness2:amd64 0
<pstolowski>   Holding Back libscope-harness2:amd64 rather than change libunity-scopes1.0:amd64
<sil2100> hm, I'm not an expert in autopkgtests
<sil2100> Mirv: you seem to have more experience, could you help me parse that ^ ? :)
<Saviq> sil2100, can you please press ♻ on the scope click regression in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/xenial/update_excuses.html#unity8
 * Saviq finds it quite weird this is limited to core-devs
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Yeah, it shouldn't
<sil2100> Retried
<Mirv> sil2100: I'm also not too expert in finding the actual problem from the logs.. experimenting in chroot helps, like with the python problem
<sil2100> pete-woods: hey!
<sil2100> pete-woods: do you know if we still use unity-voice anywhere? Is that project maintained and necessary?
<Mirv> Saviq: more exactly it's limited to "those with upload rights to the package". there needs to be some limitations, but maybe additional rights could be considered at some points. pitti would know the rationale.
<pete-woods> sil2100: we don't use it anywhere, no
<Mirv> I'll try to look more into the failures in a bit
<pete-woods> sil2100: it used to be used by HUD, but at request we removed it, as the functionality was only available on the phone
<pete-woods> and HUD was also removed from the phone
<sil2100> Yeah
<sil2100> Ok, I wonder if we could remove it from the archive
<pete-woods> if could certainly at least be bumped into universe from main
<pete-woods> but I'd rather not remove it completely, in-case suddenly HUD needs to do voice recognition again
<cjwatson> pete-woods: unity-voice is already in universe.
<Laney> The problem is that some APIs it uses have changed and so it needs maintaining
<Laney> You could ~easily bring it back if required
<sil2100> I would say it's no use having it in the archive just for the sake of having it
<sil2100> The lp project can stay so as Laney said, it can be re-released whenever needed
<pete-woods> okay, fair enough, feel free to nuke it then
<Mirv> sil2100: michi's silo 037 problem is because of the libjson transition. not sure what to do, maybe agree that vivid autopkgtests show green and override to get it into QA queue anywya.
<michi> Mirv: Are you sure it’s because of json?
<Mirv> sil2100: there's a clash with the two sides of things that the builds are with proposed and autopkgtests without proposed but with the PPA. that's intended and most of the time provides the best results.
<michi> I thought I saw an excuse about qt-something
<Mirv> michi: the PPA depends on libjson1 which is only available in -proposed, but the autopkgtests run without proposed so that there wouldn't be failures coming from outside the silo.
<Mirv> michi: can you point me to it? the autopkgtest logs however have a lot of things in them that seem suspicious but are simply observations and not a cause for a failure.
<michi> Ah
<michi> Let me see if I can find it.
<Mirv> sil2100: but the libjson transition should simply be finished, that's the real fix
<michi> Mirv: I’m looking at https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-037/excuses.html
<michi> Scroll to the bottom.
<michi> Then look at the i386 regression for scopes-shell: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-037/xenial/i386/q/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/20160210_000636@/log.gz
<michi> Right at the bottom of that, it bitches about qt-something
<sil2100> Mirv: the scopes silo is the only thing left for the libjsoncpp transition
<sil2100> Mirv: the only packages left with the old libjsoncpp0v5 dependencies are in this silo and this silo was supposed to fix it
<sil2100> (as we needed them to be re-built)
<Mirv> sil2100: ah. in that case I think we might simply stare at this beauty https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-037/excuses.html and ask QA to get it into their queue manually
<sil2100> Mirv: hah ;) Yeah, I just couldn't understand why this is failing, since all the required leftover packages that needed a rebuild were in this silo, so I expected autopkgtests to install all that are in the silo
<Mirv> michi: the fact that it runs something (certain autopkgtests) is not that the failure in those running would be related to the failing package. _all_ reverse dependencies of unity-scopes-shell that have autopkgtests are always executed, and that includes qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (SDK install some scope package) and unity8.
<michi> Mirv: cjwatson mentioned earlier today that, when something won’t work because a dependency of a dependency isn’t available, it needs manual intervention.
<Mirv> sil2100: because the libjson itself is not in the silo, but only in -proposed
<Mirv> sil2100: and autopkgtests run without proposed
<sil2100> Aaaaaaah, ok, I keep forgetting about the -proposed bits
<michi> Mirv: If we are buliding against proposed, the bloody autopkg tests had better run against proposed too, otherwise this is a thoroughly pointless exercise!
<sil2100> Yeah, I don't know why I forgot about it, I got bitten by it last week already
<Mirv> sil2100: well it changed yesterday evening so ... :D
<Mirv> sil2100: so after consulting with pitti we agreed to disable proposed from autopkgtests, because that causes a lot of non-PPA-related failures (failures that need to be fixed in -proposed before the other things migrate from there). but the counterside is this that if something from proposed is actually required...
<michi> I really think it doesn’t make sense to run autopkg against xenial, when the code was built with xenial-proposed.
<Mirv> sil2100: so this implementation made it possible for my silo 23 to get automatic signoff after 1,5 weeks of related train fixes :)
<michi> Both success and failure of a test are pretty much meaningless in that case.
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2, rvr: hey guys! Regarding silo 37 - could you guys manually shove it into the QA queue? The failing xenial tests are caused by us not using what's in -proposed
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2, rvr: it's all part of a transition in xenial
<davmor2> sil2100: take it the fix that was meant to land still didin't then
<davmor2> didn't fix it that is
<michi> Am I missing something here?
<cjwatson> Mirv: Surely all this is libjsoncpp, not libjson?
<michi> We are testing with old packages for code that built with newer packages and expect to get meaningful answers?
<Mirv> cjwatson: sure, yes
<cjwatson> michi: The point here is to ensure that integrating new code doesn't break stuff already in the archive.  Of course that's important and expected to be meaningful.
<michi> Hmmm…
<cjwatson> michi: In cases where we're integrating a block of multiple packages then as a general rule (modulo bugs) we try to test the newer ones, though.
<michi> This feels dubious to me.
<Mirv> sil2100: the proposed thing was bug #1541334
<ubot5`> bug 1541334 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "Do not run silo tests against all of -proposed" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541334
<michi> I mean, pretty much anything could happen.
<cjwatson> Yes.  It's software.
<michi> It’s essentially undefined what answers come back from a test.
<cjwatson> Nonsense!¬
<michi> The code tests with packages it wasn’t built against.
<cjwatson> We can investigate and override cases where mistakes happen.
<michi> That doubleplusungood.
<cjwatson> Rubbish.
<michi> How so?
<cjwatson> If the packages you're fearful of need to be rebuilt, then that's a thing you need to know.
<michi> Hmmm…
<cjwatson> If tests fail, then it may well indicate that your landing is incomplete.
<michi> So, I call into libx at v1
<cjwatson> Simply ignoring that on the basis that it's "essentially undefined" is deeply dubious practice.
<michi> I write tests, blah, blah.
<michi> Then something goes and runs my tests built against v1 with autopkg tests from v0
<michi> Sorry, with autopkg tests that call into into v0
<michi> So: bool f()
<michi> returns false in v0, and true in v1
<cjwatson> In most cases, these things are integration tests.  They're not testing specific functions like that, they're testing that the package as a whole is still functional.
<michi> How can I make any QA assurance now?
<michi> Yes, I know.
<michi> But this entire approach has landmines all over it.
<cjwatson> There are some edge cases where one needs to change the autopkgtests to take account of interface changes, and those cases we can override.
<cjwatson> But you still want to know about them.
<michi> Well, for the record, I think I can safely predict that this will blow up in unpredictable ways some of the time.
<cjwatson> If the package containing these autopkgtests has changed, then typically the newer tests will be run.
<cjwatson> That's nice.
<michi> I think that’s a thoroughly bad idea.
<michi> Yes, newer tests are better than older ones.
<cjwatson> What are you actually proposing, in concrete terms?
<michi> But if they call into something that is now essentially undefined because it is unexpected, anything can happen.
<cjwatson> That's not helpful.
<cjwatson> What are you actually proposing, in concrete terms?
<michi> If something was built with v1, it needs to test with v1
<michi> this approach effectively switches dependencies underneath autopkg tests, unless I’m misunderstanding something.
<cjwatson> In general that will happen if there was a documented interface change (i.e. soname change or whatever).
<michi> Really?
<michi> We change version all the time, with minor behavioral changes in an API.
<michi> These are definitely not soname changes.
<cjwatson> Most of which has zero effect on autopkgtests.
<michi> Yes, because most people write sloppy autopkg tests that pay lip service to what an autopkg test should actually be doing, namely, to test the full functionality of a package.
<cjwatson> That's kind of a retcon.
<michi> I count myself among the sinners...
<michi> retcon? What’s that? I don’t know the term.
<cjwatson> Retroactive continuity
<michi> Ah :)
<cjwatson> As in, declaring something to have always been the case after the fact.
<michi> Yes I get it :)
<cjwatson> The real point of autopkgtests was to test packages in their as-installed state, rather than just in the build tree.
<michi> Right.
<michi> So the main point is to test that installation worked, rather than the code, which should have been thorougly tested much earlier.
<michi> I get that.
<michi> Except that software has its ways.
<Saviq> sil2100, no dice, try again? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/xenial/update_excuses.html#unity8
<Saviq> at least there's no queue now
<michi> To blow up in the most unbelievable ways, due to chains of impossible coincidences.
<michi> Anyway, I got my five cents worth in. Thanks for listening! :)
<cjwatson> The point here is that if your package doesn't require a newer version of the thing that depends on it to migrate, then you *do* need to make sure that the older version still works
<cjwatson> Because otherwise you can end up letting integration failures through
<michi> Correct. But these dependencies get switched underneath me without any warning too.
<cjwatson> And in general it's even less likely that the newer version of autopkgtests for libx will work against an older version of libx
<michi> We get broken all the time by packages we call into that do something different suddenly.
<cjwatson> So you have to run the older test code
<michi> It is *highly* likely that v2 of one of our dependencies will break us when v1 is still working.
<michi> Happened to us just yesterday.
<michi> And we never asked for v2
<cjwatson> Great, so hopefully that's a test failure.
<sil2100> Saviq: done
<michi> Nope, it isn't
 * sil2100 off to prepare lunch
<cjwatson> Or insufficient tests.
<cjwatson> Now, if your landing is part of a set with a newer version of libx, then we'd want to run the newer tests for libx and newer code for libx
<michi> abi-compliance-checker crashes because of totally legitimate and correct and backward compatible changes in another package that abi-compliance-checker doesn’t not even know exists.
<michi> And, as a result, our unit tests fail.
<cjwatson> "nope, it isn't [a test failure]", "and as a result our unit tests fail"
<cjwatson> which is it?
<michi> See, we have a new version of cap’n proto in xenial-proposed.
<michi> that’s a perfectly good and legitimate and compatible update.
<michi> And acc has a but that causes it to barf when it compiles the new capn proto headrs.
<michi> And, because we are diligent, we run ABI compliance checks as part of our unit tests.
<michi> And, suddenly, we fail in xenial-proposed.
<cjwatson> that's not autopkgtests though
<michi> And we didn’t even know that capn proto had changed, or that, suddenly, someone was building our code against xenial-proposed.
<michi> No.
<michi> But it’s the same thing.
<cjwatson> no, it's really really not
<cjwatson> one of the things that autopkgtests are really good for that entirely didn't exist in any form previously is to allow packages to make assertions about the behaviour of their dependencies and have those stick
<michi> It’s spooky action at a distance.
<cjwatson> if capnproto were making assertions about the behaviour of acc in an autopkgtest, then failures there would prevent a newer version of autopkgtest from migrating to xenial
<michi> Yes, I understand the reasoning. And I’m totally supportive of autopkg testins.
<michi> capnproto does not know acc exists, and vice versa.
<cjwatson> Anyway, I'm getting very confused by the way you're shifting between different facets of the argument here, so I'm going to go and do something more useful ...
<michi> acc call gcc to compile the capn proto header files.
<michi> And that fails.
<michi> Ultimately, it’s a bug in acc.
<michi> I’m not trying to make trouble. Just pointing out that this is dangerous.
<michi> Now, one thing that would really be useful:
<michi> Have Jenkins start building on the side for <next-adjective>-proposed, but without hard failures.
<cjwatson> the problem is that you're pointing out lots of different things that are not actually technically the same thing, and using them in support of each other
<michi> Then we’d get an early heads up when packages in -proposed cause trouble.
<cjwatson> it's nearly impossible to follow an argument structured like this
<michi> All I know is that we only found out on Monday that there was a problem.
<michi> Because things started building in -proposed.
<michi> So, the problem is that we find out late.
<michi> If we could have some CI support, it would alert us to any problems much sooner.
<cjwatson> that seems reasonable
<michi> For example, the capn proto chane has been sitting in proposed for months.
<michi> But we didn’t even know that this was coming.
<michi> Then, we get all surprised when, suddenly, nothing passes tests anymore, and whole ton of people can’t land stuff because our package fails its tests due to an unknown change to a dependency.
<cjwatson> Any reason the capnproto change hasn't landed properly?  It looks like it breaks several phone-related packages.
<michi> I’m trying to catch that sort of thing earlier, so we can be proactive.
<michi> I have no idea.
<cjwatson> One thing that would help is to not let things languish in -proposed.
<cjwatson>     * amd64: camera-app-autopilot, gallery-app-autopilot, indicator-network-autopilot, indicators-client, libscope-harness-dev, libscope-harness2, libunity-scopes-cli, libunity-scopes-dev, libunity-scopes-qt-dev, libunity-scopes-qt0.2, libunity-scopes1.0, python3-scope-harness, qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu, qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-autopilot, ubuntu-experience-tests, ubuntu-pocket-desktop, ubuntu-push-autopilot, ubuntu-sdk, ...
<cjwatson> ... ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev, ubuntu-touch, ubuntu-touch-session, unity-plugin-scopes, unity-scope-click, unity-scope-click-autopilot, unity-scope-mediascanner2, unity-scope-scopes, unity-scope-snappy, unity-scope-tool, unity8, unity8-autopilot, unity8-common, unity8-desktop-session-mir
<michi> sil2100 wasn’t totally sure whether the guy wo pushed the change actually tested all the reverse deps.
<cjwatson> that's the uninstallable list from the new capnproto
<cjwatson> not only are they untested, they're uninstallable
<cjwatson> very likely because of the soname change
<michi> Probably
<michi> We just disable one unit test, and that “fixed” it.
<cjwatson> needs a rebuild of libunity-scopes1.0
<michi> At the cost of no longer running abi compliance checks.
<michi> We pushed a branch for that yesterday. silo 37
<cjwatson> a thing I generally advocate for is keeping -proposed as empty as possible so that it's more obvious when this sort of thing is languishing
<michi> that would be good, yes.
<michi> It’s not going to happen without some rules and some process to enforce it though.
<michi> to me, it’s all about catching problems early.
<cjwatson> well, that was what I was trying to do with the whole +1 maintenance effort
<michi> If we find out three days before a release freeze when something fails in a silo, that’s no good.
<cjwatson> but it also requires getting people to care about things outside their little bubble
<michi> Sends everyone into headless chicken mode.
<michi> Agree.
<michi> I have no simple answers :(
<michi> But I know from bitter experience that, if we catch something early, that’s exponentially cheaper than catching it late.
<michi> Looking at the list of reverse deps for capn proto, quite a few of those are simply because scopes-api uses capn proto, I think.
<michi> But, getting focus...
<michi> Is there a way to get silo 37 unblocked?
<michi> the test failure is fixed now.
<michi> So, whatever is holding up silo 37, it ain’t us, to the best of my knowledge.
<cjwatson> let's see
<cjwatson> I'll see what happens if I pick a random one of those tests and rerun it
<cjwatson> but we still have a new ubuntu-touch-meta only in -proposed, so I'm a little doubtful
<michi> Hmmm...
<michi> The regression tests for scopes-shell fail for xenial in silo 13 because of this, I think: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-037/xenial/i386/q/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/20160210_000636@/log.gz
<michi> Right at th end of the log.
<michi> qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu
<cjwatson> I think that's ubuntu-sdk-libs being uninstallable which is basically due to the same thing
<cjwatson> We probably just need to force the tests to be run with a slightly larger trigger set
<michi> Is that the same problem as for ubuntu-touch-meta?
<michi> I’m not aware of all the dependencies/groupings :(
<cjwatson> Yeah
<michi> OK.
<michi> So there is nothing we can do for the moment.
<michi> Somehow, qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu needs to pass first.
<michi> I have no idea how to accomplish that.
 * cjwatson tries running unity-scope-click tests with unity-scopes-api added to the trigger
<cjwatson> michi: (now waiting to be able to see the output of the test I triggered)
<michi> cjwatson: We just decided to unbundle scopes-api from silo 37.
<ogra_> hmm, i'm running the ubuntu-pd image on my N7 now ... are the Xorg app launchers supposed to do anything ?
<michi> We are going to land the scopes-api fix separately, which should unblock a whole bunch of other packages.
<ChrisTownsend> ubuntu-qa: Hi, any ETA on when testing will commence for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/982 ?
<ogra_> (i definitely dont even get feedback clicking something like gedit or firefox)
<michi> cjwatson: What test did you trigger?
<michi> cjwatson: Ah: tries running unity-scope-click tests with unity-scopes-api added to the trigger
<michi> I don’t even know what a trigger is in this context :(
<cjwatson> michi: can you explain why you're unbundling?  I really think that will make matters strictly worse
 * cjwatson checks
<michi> The list of reverse deps you pasted earlier had a bunch of packages in it that are failing only because of the inability of scopes-api to make progress.
<jibel> ChrisTownsend, is it for OTA9.5 or 10? there is no milestone
<michi> silo 37 bundles the scopes-api change with a bunch of other fixes.
<cjwatson> michi: but it isn't going to be possible for unity-scopes-api to make independent progress
<cjwatson> michi: please don't unbundle it
<michi> silo 37 doesn’t make progress because there is a problem with one of scopes-shell’s dependencies.
<jibel> our plate is already full but if it's urgent we can allocate some time.
<jibel> ChrisTownsend, ^
<cjwatson> michi: it's one of the things that has to be rebuilt against libjsoncpp1; therefore it has to go together with the other things being rebuilt against libjsoncpp1
<michi> cjwatson: The *only* change for scopes api is that we have disabled the failing test.
<michi> Oh Christ… :(
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: Umm, who decides that?  I guess OTA9.5 as it's needed asap.
<michi> Are you sure that *scopes-api* is breaking because of json? I have seen no evidence of that.
<cjwatson> michi: it's also a rebuild against libjsoncpp1, perhaps incidentally but necessarily
<michi> As best as I know, scopes-api works as well with the new json as with the old one.
<cjwatson> michi: it's not that it's breaking, but promoting the libjsoncpp change requires everything to be rebuilt in sync
<michi> Oh my God :(
<michi> pstolowski: ^
<cjwatson> michi: if you unbundle unity-scopes-api, not only will it make little progress on its own but it will also make it strictly more difficult to make progress on unity-scope-click
<michi> I don’t know how to help anymore.
<cjwatson> so please don't
<cjwatson> just leave it, I'm working on your silo
<michi> I really tried all day to move this ahead somehow, but I keep running into dead ends :(
<michi> pstolowski: Please co-ordinate with cjwatson about this.
<michi> I’m about to sign off.
<cjwatson> the trigger in this case is what the autopkgtest system considers to be the cause of the test attempts; in this case it's used to construct apt pins for packages to pull from later than xenial
<cjwatson> adding a trigger is how we arrange for multiple things to be tested in combination
<michi> cjwatson: You just threw more Chinese at me than I can read. I’m way out of my depth here...
<cjwatson> but that gets way harder if they're in separate silos, we'd basically have to forcibly ignore test results
<michi> Ok, re-reading this, I sort of get the gist of it.
<cjwatson> in this case they're necessarily combined in terms of the dependency graph, so keep them together
<michi> the autopkg tests for scopes-api will pass in the silo.
<michi> We actually run them as part of our unit tests.
<cjwatson> yeah, they should do as soon as I figure out the correct trigger to pass
<michi> I’m virtually certain that our autopkg test will pass even with proposed.
<cjwatson> I'm just being slowed down by not being able to see results immediately
<michi> Because I strongly suspect that the autopkg test for scopes API won’t touch any code path related to json.
<cjwatson> that seems likely
<michi> So, we *might* just get away with a separate scopes-api landing from silo 24.
<cjwatson> seriously, no
<michi> I’ll leave it up to you and pstolowski to decide.
<cjwatson> please please please do not muck with this
<michi> I’m about to go to bed. It’s nearly midnight here. I won’t physically be able to muck with anything for the next seven hours.
<cjwatson> that was a collective plea :)
<michi> I’m out of my depth here, so I’m happy to leave it to you.
<cjwatson> I'm reasonably sure I can get 37 sorted out, it will just take a little time
<cjwatson> and I will get back to you/pstolowski if I run into a problem that isn't just infrastructural
<michi> Just one thought to keep in mind for the next sprint, maybe. The complexity of what has just happened tells me that we must be doing something wrong. I thing the root problem might be late detection of issues caused by new packages in proposed. If we can get to and test with proposed early, I suspect we’ll mitigate the problems.
<michi> cjwatson: Thanks!
<cjwatson> I think the basic thing that went wrong here is allowing too many separate transitions to become entwined due to inattention to the size of -proposed
<cjwatson> (possibly collective)
<michi> Yes.
<michi> And us not even knowning about the oncoming train, such as capn proto and acc.
<michi> So, we were in blissful ignorance all along, until yesterday, even though the actual problem has been there for months.
<cjwatson> the other thing is, if this weren't phone, I'm pretty sure somebody would've just fired off rebuilds ages ago and been done with it
<cjwatson> but because phone is all super-careful about everything, the people who try to generally care about -proposed backlog are often averse to dealing with it
<cjwatson> and as a result this can end up backing up in a way that wouldn't have been a problem if dealt with earlier :-/
<dobey> hmm
<jibel> ChrisTownsend, someone will verify it today.
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: Ok, thanks.
<dobey> well i guess the queue is emptied now
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: Just for my info, is there a freeze going on that would normally cause this to be delayed?
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: ie, if there wasn't a critical bug being fixed?
<jibel> ChrisTownsend, there is no freeze, just a busy week.
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: Ok, I understand
<dobey> cjwatson: so you understand these pkgProblemResolver errors? i'm a little confused about them
<dobey> hmm, what a mess
<cjwatson> dobey: more or less.  excessive isolation for things that need to be tested in combination
<dobey> cjwatson: ah. and you're doing some work to hopefully squeeze things through?
<dobey> (sorry if this is repetitive, but i just got on line and trying to catch up :)
<cjwatson> dobey: that is my hope
<dobey> cjwatson: great. thanks!
<AlbertA> trainguards: could someone retrigger the xenial/amd64 build in this silo ppa: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-064/+packages
<robru> AlbertA: done
<AlbertA> robru: thanks!
<robru> AlbertA: you're welcome
<pstolowski> cjwatson, hey, i see you and michi had a lengthy conversation... the conclusion is not to try to land unity-scopes-api with a separate silo right?
<cjwatson> pstolowski: indeed, I think that will only make matters worse
<cjwatson> pstolowski: doing that won't decouple it, it will just mean we have to figure out how to do cross-silo autopkgtesting and argh
<pstolowski> cjwatson, fair enough.. i fully trust your judgement
<davmor3> ping davmor2
<davmor2> pong davmor3
<dobey> oh no, the machines are taking over
<davmor3> ChrisTownsend, ping well this is xchat mako \o/
<ogra_> neat !
<ChrisTownsend> davmor3:  Awesome!  Thanks for confirming!
<davmor3> jibel, so looks like this is working for the ever \o/ now to test the rest :)
<cjwatson> robru: So, I need to copy some packages from -proposed into a silo in order that they can all be autopkgtested together.  Do I need to add them to the source packages list in the request, or does that not matter if they're already in -proposed anyway?
<jibel> rvr, didn't you approve silo 46 (click) 2 days ago?
<robru> cjwatson: the source packages list in the request will be auto-filled, just copy the packages
<cjwatson> robru: thanks, will try it
<robru> yw
<dobey> oh wow that's kind of awful
<dobey> cjwatson, robru: does that mean the CI machinery is going to want to have the new capnproto and jsoncpp in vivid-overlay too?
<robru> dobey: only if you've pushed packages to vivid overlay that depend on them? I dunno
<dobey> robru: well i see the status says "Ready to build" in vivid for those packages now since cjwatson copied the xenial-proposed binaries in
<robru> dobey: what request are you even talking about. i don't see it
<cjwatson> is it possible it doesn't understand that those source packages are only needed in xenial and not vivid?
<cjwatson> robru: 975
<dobey> robru: 975
<dobey> cjwatson: right, that's what i'm thinking
<robru> cjwatson: dobey: well you guys have the silo set as a dual silo, so that means it wants everything in xenial and vivid
<cjwatson> there's another approach available for this, but this would be the simplest one
<cjwatson> robru: no way to make an exception for a few packages then?
<dobey> really the autopkgtests should be running against proposed
<robru> cjwatson: no, a dual silo is a dual silo. but if those are manual packages you can just copy the vivid versions into the silo and it'll be happy with that.
<cjwatson> dobey: well, I'd like to avoid pulling in random other stuff I don't know about
<cjwatson> and pitti tells me silos in general deliberately don't because that causes other problems
<dobey> cjwatson: right, but i mean, i don't see how this hasn't been a problem already, given the PPAs build against -proposed.
<cjwatson> dobey: maybe it has occasionally and has been worked around in similar ways
<cjwatson> robru: does that seem reasonable to you?  it potentially results in duplicate packages in the overlay
<dobey> robru: will it be happy if the same versions are already in the target?
<dobey> i guess it will be ok
<cjwatson> it'll be fine in xenial, I just don't want to create cruft in vivid
<robru> cjwatson: what do you mean duplicate? if they're packages that are already in the overlay just copy what's in the overlay. train will just see it as a successfully published package rather than something needing to be built
<dobey> cjwatson: i guess they won't be duplicate in the overlay. it'll just treat them as already copied
<cjwatson> robru: I suspect these are only in the base archive, not the overlay
<cjwatson> no particular reason they would've been overlaid at any point
<cjwatson> well, not all of them anyway
<dobey> well yeah
<dobey> -meta will be in the overlay
<dobey> but jsoncpp and capnproto probably not
<robru> cjwatson: ok, my recommendation is just copy whatever from vivid archive and then delete from overlay ppa after publishing the silo.
<cjwatson> mkay
<cjwatson> thanks
<robru> yw
<dobey> i think we do just need to fix these autopkgtests to always run against proposed though
<cjwatson> pitti has just finished telling me how the effects of that were worse
<cjwatson> 15:13 <pitti> as that is in many cases unintended and led to too many blockings
<cjwatson> so I mean you can argue it out with him, but he seems to have taken a decision based on data ...
<dobey> well, that blockage is going to happen when things get published to -proposed anyway; but sure, it will maybe make things block a bit more in silos
<davmor2> ChrisTownsend: approved libertine
<ChrisTownsend> davmor2: Thank you very much!
<dobey> hmm, i guess it's not entirely happy about that
<cjwatson> I don't know if the "diff missing" stuff actually matters
<cjwatson> had to copy in cmake too, so there'll be another cycle here
<cjwatson> but at least unity-scopes-api and qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu are now passing
<cjwatson> (not green on excuses yet but they should be when it next updates)
<Trevinho> Laney: can you ACK https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/873 ?
<dobey> cjwatson: ok, cool, hopefully it is happy now then
<cjwatson> hmm
<cjwatson> robru: "Diff missing" is going to prevent this getting anywhere, isn't it?
<robru> cjwatson: define "getting anywhere"
<cjwatson> robru: reaching the "Successfully built" state
<dobey> robru: "qa: ready"
<robru> cjwatson: it's not going to stop britney running on it
<robru> cjwatson: also trivially fixed by running the build job with "DIFF_ONLY" set
<cjwatson> aha
 * cjwatson will do that
<Laney> Trevinho: what is:
<Laney> -	rm -f debian/tmp/usr/share/compiz/networkarearegion.xml
<Laney> -	rm -f debian/tmp//usr/lib/compiz/libnetworkarearegion.so
<Laney> ?
<Trevinho> Laney: it was a plugin that we didn't use in ubuntu anymore since long time.. It was still built, though. So I just disabled it from CMake instead of removing the built bits
<Laney> ok!
<Laney> Trevinho: I should publish it?
<dobey> yay, got past installation now
<cjwatson> dobey,pstolowski: can you have a look at https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-037/xenial/armhf/u/unity-scope-click/20160210_165255@/log.gz ?
<pstolowski> cjwatson, yes, that's the test flakiness that is going to be disabled with https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/unity-scope-click/temp-no-int-tests/+merge/285079
<dobey> cjwatson: ah, i can fix that. i need to disable it in two places
<cjwatson> well, the test is retrying anyway for reasons, if it's just flaky then maybe it will pass next time
<dobey> cjwatson: well, the MP in that silo is supposed to disable the tests for now. but i forgot we were actually running them against the installed scope in the autopkgtests too, so need to update the branch to disable there and rebuild unity-scope-click in that silo
<cjwatson> dobey: ok
<dobey> cjwatson: and just started the rebuild. hopefully it will be quick
<cjwatson> ta
<cjwatson> it'll retrigger unity8 autopkgtests, so that'll take a while
<cjwatson> but with any luck this should all go through without my intervention now
<cjwatson> and hopefully this can get quickish QA
<dobey> right
<dobey> ok, i'm going to go get lunch.
<robru> alright! fun times. anybody need the train urgently for the next 2 hours? I'm gonna do a big rollout...
<robru> (britney/autopkgtests/ppas unaffected, just source builds might be a bit delayed)
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, if you can...
<Laney> ok
<Trevinho> Laney: why that? ^
<Laney> shrug
<Laney> it's working now
<Trevinho> :)
<dobey> robru: ugh, your timing sucks ;)
<dobey> huh
<dobey> i think i found a bug in the autopkgtests running in silos, but i'm not quite sure how/where to report it
<dobey> or it's not a bug and things are slow enough to just be annoying/confusing
<dobey> i wonder if the currently "running" stuff has passed yet
<dobey> ok, who can i bug from qa right now
<dobey> alesage: can you be our qa savior?
<alesage> dobey, not sure yet, more info pls
<dobey> alesage: xenial -proposed is highly blocked at the moment, and silo 37 fixes it. we've been trying to get everything sorted so qa can review it (it's a dual landing silo), and it's about ready. but we want to get it through asap to get things unblocked
<dobey> so there are some silos that can't build on xenial at the moment as a result of this blockage, which means they can't land until it's unblocked
<alesage> dobey, not sure what you're asking for
<dobey> alesage: to get https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-037/excuses.html onto the qa trello, tested, and passed, so we can publish it and unblock everyone
<dobey> err
<dobey> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/975
<dobey> not the excuses
<alesage> dobey, unlikely we'd get to it until someone better qualified can answer :) , also not able to parse test failures
<dobey> alesage: the one failed on that excuses page is the older unity-scope-click build; the newer one would pass.
<dobey> (and did pass)
<dobey> alesage: whom would be better qualified to answer, that would be awake in our TZs?
<dobey> well, awake and working, as opposed to awake and at the pub
<alesage> dobey, we're all busy with a release atm, unlikely to find an ear until EU AM
<dobey> :(
<cjwatson> dobey: I just poked it
<cjwatson> dobey: (I only bothered with armhf)
<cjwatson> dobey: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-037/excuses.html \o/
<cjwatson> I guess the train will notice in a bit
<cjwatson> michi: 37 passes autopkgtests now.  What I eventually did was copy various other packages into the silo from -proposed which had previously needed to be rebuilt against libjsoncpp1, in order that the system knows to test them all together.
<cjwatson> The copy back to -proposed when you publish should be a no-op.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-02-11
<robru> cjwatson: wait, notice what? everything that's in excuses.html should be reflected immediately on the ticket
<robru> cjwatson: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/975 <-- shows britney approved, what are you waiting for?
<cjwatson> robru: It's there now, but when I said that at 23:47 it wasn't.
<cjwatson> Took ~ten minutes after that to hit "Automated Signoff: Approved"
<cjwatson> I did check
<robru> cjwatson: oh I see, right bileto doesn't get the updated britney data until the end of the run. i should really fix that so it updates it as it goes
<cjwatson> Yeah, I thought it might be something like that
 * robru files bug
<cjwatson> Ta
<michi> cjwatson: Thanks heaps for your help!
<michi> Is there anything else we need to do?
<michi> Ticket 975 looks good now
<cjwatson> michi: Still needs to get through QA, and we'll see what else we need to do once it's published to -proposed
<cjwatson> But otherwise I think not
<michi> Yes. But it’s progress. Thanks again!
<cjwatson> Having to copy from vivid as well to keep the dual-landing mode happy was a little confusing to me (though I can see why it might be hard to implement dual landings otherwise), but other than that I think this even makes sense as a workaround.
<robru> cjwatson: yeah the idea of having manual sources in a dual silo is pretty much a hack, the point of a dual silo is that it takes the same MPs and builds them once for xenial and again for vivid.
<robru> cjwatson: like the whole point of it is for keeping vivid overlay in sync with xenial development, it doesn't make sense to have a silo where only some bits are in xenial and nothing in vivid
<robru> except for this one present case, first time after years of use.
<cjwatson> Yeah.  It's a bit unfortunate that this silo combines pure rebuild stuff with (I think?) other MPs that need to go to vivid as well.
<cjwatson> It would have made more sense to have prepared it as a xenial-only silo that just deals with the various ABI changes.
<robru> cjwatson: I might have recommended doing the xenial stuff in a separate silo that wasn't a dual silo, but meh, it's done now
<cjwatson> And then sync up later when the dust has settled.
<robru> right
<robru> heh
<cjwatson> But anyway, as you say, done.
<AlbertA_> trainguards: not sure what to do about this failure in autopkgtest:
<AlbertA_> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-064/excuses.html
<AlbertA_> looks like a flaky test to me.. and not related to mir
<cjwatson> AlbertA_: I'll retry it.
<AlbertA_> cjwatson: thanks!
<cjwatson> (done)
<robru> cjwatson: oh actually I have a question about https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/975 , do you know what 'DONE queue' means? that comes from asking the archive what queue it's in (eg NEW or UNAPPROVED) and it comes back "done", but if the package was copied from the release pocket it should say 'Release pocket', so I'm not sure why these packages
<robru> are "DONE" but not in release.
<robru> just checked, those "DONE" packages are copied direct from vivid, version number matches, .changes matches... not sure why train isn't catching that as 'Release pocket'
<robru> OOHHH nm, it's because it's looking in the overlay ppa, not ubuntu archive. the packages aren't in the ppa so that check fails, goes to the upload queue and finds 'DONE'. got it
<robru> i don't think that'll block anything. once published they'll be copied to overlay ppa and then the train will notice the match and say 'Release pocket' and then everything should merge all happy like
<cjwatson> robru: I'd wondered about that myself.  Thanks for working it out.
<robru> yw
<dobey> robru: right, i presumed DONE was because they were in archive not the ppa, when i saw that
<robru> yeah
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: OTA-9.5 preparation in progress.
<sil2100> michi, pstolowski: hey, what's going on with the unity-scopes-api silo?
<michi> sil2100: which one?
<sil2100> michi, pstolowski: the PPA has mir in it...
<sil2100> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/983
<pstolowski> sil2100, looking on QA trello board, it's currently under testing
<michi> I think that was the one we decided to abandon last night
<sil2100> uh?
<michi> Because it had only the emergency fix in it.
<michi> cjwatson adhored me not to interfere, so I didn’t :)
<sil2100> We need this to finish the libjsoncpp transition
<michi> I thought it might help if we unbundled the scopes-api fix in a silo of its own.
<sil2100> e.g. disabling the ABI checker since otherwise the packages will fail to build, right?
<michi> I think you want to look at silo 37 instead
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> Ok
<michi> Teh same change is in there too.
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> Thanks
<sil2100> doko just pushed no-change rebuilds for all the 3 projects
<sil2100> So those will fail in the archive
<sil2100> I hate when he does that, he should have known I was taking care of the transition
<pstolowski> michi, the standalone unity-scopes-api silo was abandoned yesterday, there is only 37 now
<michi> Do I need to do anything?
<michi> pstolowski: Exactly
<sil2100> pstolowski, michi: ok guys, thanks for the update
<michi> sil2100: abigail is coming along. Should have a branch with that tomorrow.
<sil2100> Excellent, I somehow feel so uneasy when a project drops their ABI-related checks
<sil2100> Even though there's not much risk
<davmor2> sil2100: just passed 64
<davmor2> jibel: ^
<jibel> davmor2, awesome, now we have to release an OTA ;)
<sil2100> davmor2: wooohoo, users will be happy
<sil2100> Damn, too bad I don't use rc-proposed on my phone
<sil2100> I don't feel brave enough to switch though
<jibel> sil2100, is it possible to do an OTA with 9+ just this fix?
<sil2100> jibel: yeah, we were thinking about that yesterday
<jibel> sil2100, we should definitely do that.
<sil2100> jibel: it is possible as we have the hotfix snapshot ppa
<sil2100> jibel: you think we could also sneak in the unity8 security fix we got at the begining of OTA-9.5?
<sil2100> I would also release the bind, curl and libxml -security updates as well, would make jdstrand happy
<cjwatson> sil2100: archive> can't we forcibly push those ignoring the conflict?
<sil2100> Need to see how much other changes the silo had
<cjwatson> sil2100: Anyway, getting the transition moved along faster in the archive seems on balance a good thing
<sil2100> cjwatson: which conflict do you mean?
<cjwatson> sil2100: the version conflict introduced by doko's rebuild-only uploads
<sil2100> cjwatson: that's fine, we can easily overwrite that, it's just that doko wasted time unnecessarily
<sil2100> His time I mean
<cjwatson> sil2100: Almost certainly negligible, he does lots of rebuild uploads and I'm sure he has it scripted
<sil2100> cjwatson: ah! btw. I know this is not the place for LP questions, but do you know if it's possible to create a mailing list on Launchpad that people could subscribe to to get e-mail but sending mail would be moderated?
<sil2100> cjwatson: by moderated I mean, requiring approval?
<cjwatson> sil2100: I'm not very familiar with our mailing list integration, I'm afraid.
<pstolowski> sil2100, the "Failed to build (unity-scopes-api/xenial)." in silo 37 is the failure you expected a few minutes ago?
<cjwatson> What.  Wasn't it all fully built etc. already?
<sil2100> Wait
<sil2100> That was built and ready for testing
<sil2100> Anyone rebuilt that silo?
<pstolowski> not me..
<sil2100> btw. this silo is a mess, what's libjsoncpp doing in that silo?
<cjwatson> sil2100: I put it there, that's required for autopkgtests to pass
<cjwatson> sil2100: I spent most of yesterday getting that working, would be nice not to undo my work ;-)
<sil2100> Ok, phew ;)
<cjwatson> sil2100: It's difficult because it's an interaction between a partly-complete transition in -proposed and a partial transition in this silo
<cjwatson> sil2100: So we need to copy enough stuff into the silo so that it can be autopkgtested in isolation
<pstolowski> i'm just a spectator of this silo since yesterday' morning ;)
<sil2100> cjwatson: ok, we'll have to remember to remove those from the silo before publishing not to do some silly unnecessary uploads ;)
<sil2100> pstolowski: the packages look built fine in the silo, so I would ignore that
<cjwatson> sil2100: No need
<cjwatson> sil2100: They'll be no-op copies
<sil2100> Let's wait for QA to test it
<cjwatson> Yeah, I don't know why the train thinks that's a build failure.  It failed on s390x, but that's true in the primary archive too
<sil2100> rvr: hey! Ignore the invalid status of the silo 37
<pstolowski> sil2100, ok.. i wasn't sure why it turned red.. wasn't red last time i checked afair
<sil2100> It's just some confusion
<cjwatson> pstolowski: Indeed, it was green last night
<rvr> sil2100: Ack
<cjwatson> I think it must relate to the unity-scopes-api upload to the primary archive in some way
<sil2100> Maybe, not sure what checks the train is doing, maybe it wanted to fetch the version from the archive and noticed that the latest one FTBFS or something
<sil2100> Fetch it for diffing etc.
<cjwatson> Could be
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks for looking into that silo btw. ;)
<cjwatson> np
<cjwatson> ^- no more relevant/true than the previous failure
<Mirv> sil2100: ^ I don't think that's true, no packaging diff is there, only changelog entry. maybe robru needs to look at the new diffing logic regarding this?
<rvr> alecu: Hi
<rvr> alecu: How can I test this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1392307
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1392307 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Can submit reviews for click apps that are not in the store" [High,In progress]
<sil2100> Mirv, robru: you're right
<sil2100> Something's wrong
<sil2100> Anyway, ACKing it
<alecu> rvr: hi! I can't recall any such app from the top of my head. Let
<alecu> rvr: let's ask dobey
<sil2100> robru, Mirv: btw. even though I appreciate the idea we want to get rid of jenkins for artifacts etc. but...
<rvr> dobey: ^
<sil2100> robru, Mirv: the current imprementation is non-optimal - when there's a packaging ACK needed, I need to go out of the jenkins page and switch back to bileto to get the actual diffs, in the past it was just on one page
<sil2100> robru, Mirv: besides, due to how firefox handles the .diff files, it insists he wants to save them to disk, so I no longer can easily check the contents through the browser
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, I noticed that too. I can open them in gedit but inline in the browser is better. but that's just about the mimetype offered I guess, should be an easy fix.
<cjwatson> sil2100: You want https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/open-in-browser/
<cjwatson> Mirv: ^-
<cjwatson> a workaround, but a useful one :-)
<Mirv> thank you :)
<dobey> rvr: install a package from staging, and reboot, then verify you don't see the review entry on production; or just side-load a .click that's not in our store
<dobey> rvr: something from mzanetti's "open store" should not be in our store, for example
<dobey> nor the open store app itself i guess
<Mirv> wow for QA Signoff: ready silo 32, finally autopkgtests aligned themselves in the correct order. ticket 222 is somewhat long-in-brewing silo.
<sil2100> AlbertA_: hey!
<sil2100> AlbertA_: so, we've been wondering - your recent fix in mir for the annoying crasher, do you think it could be also cherry-picked on top of 0.18.1 ?
<Mirv> sil2100: oh sorry to disturb, could I get top approval for https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-touch-session/qt_networkmanager_bearer/+merge/272568 ? it is an environment variable that retains status quo while upstream code changed a bit and we don't anymore apply distro specific forcing.
<sil2100> Mirv: lemme look :)
<Mirv> or point towards correct persion. the env var itself is of course Qt specific, the placement of it should be familiar to people familiar with ubuntu-touch-session (I got the info originally from og_ra)
<sil2100> hm, I never really did any reviews there, maybe we could ask morphis for a quick review?
<morphis> sil2100: for what?
<Mirv> morphis: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-touch-session/qt_networkmanager_bearer/+merge/272568 - sil2100 probably just observed you have committed things there before
<rvr> dobey: Ok, thanks. I checked that with the silo packages, Open Store can't be reviewed in the App Store. Nor it shows any info.
<rvr> alecu: ^
<morphis> Mirv: ok, let me have a quick look
<morphis> Mirv: what does the variable do?
<morphis> forces us to use the network manager bearer?
<Mirv> morphis: it makes Qt use the same network manager bearer backend that we have currently hard-coded via distro specific patch. but we now got instead upstream support for enabling it via environment variable
<morphis> aye
<morphis> Mirv: approved
<Mirv> morphis: thank you!
<Mirv> morphis: can you top-approve as well?
<morphis> sure
<morphis> done
<Mirv> thanks, the silo is ready otherwise for testing
<dobey> rvr: great. that's correct behavior; previously the review entry was showing for .click apps that aren't in the store
<rvr> dobey: Ok
<cjwatson> pstolowski: erk, changing that again?
<cjwatson> pstolowski: oh, never mind, different ticket :)
<pstolowski> yeah :)
<rvr> alecu: This is weird. I can't see anything in the App Store now.
<rvr> alecu: It's not my internet connection, because with another device I can.
<rvr> alecu: I thought Open Store did something, so uninstalled the package.
<rvr> alecu: There is no crash file
<alecu> weird
<alecu> dobey: ^
<rvr> dobey: Is there any log I can check?
<AlbertA_> sil2100: I have to check if it would be a similar deadlock issue
<sil2100> AlbertA_: hey! I guess we're basically decided to pull in the whole mir so for now don't worry about it :)
<rvr> Dispatching search: "com.canonical.scopes.clickstore" "Dekko" ""
<rvr> flushUpdates: "com.canonical.scopes.clickstore" #results = 0 finalize: true
<rvr> Dispatching search: "com.canonical.scopes.clickstore" "" ""
<rvr> flushUpdates: "com.canonical.scopes.clickstore" #results = 0 finalize: true
<rvr> But no result is shown
<rvr> Rebooting
<AlbertA_> sil2100: nice thanks!
<dobey> rvr: ~/.cache/upstart/scope-registry.log is it
<dobey> rvr: yes, results = 0 means there are no results; the scope is unfortunately blank in that situation. there's a bug about empty results, but having a little trouble finding the # right now
<dobey> not sure why empty search or dekko would show no results though, without a network error or something similar
<rvr> dobey: I couldn't get any result
<rvr> After reboot, it's ok
<dobey> rvr: right; i'm saying the behavior is expected when there are 0 results, but the 0 results for the queries in the log you pasted are not expected, and i don't see why you got that, when there's no error next to it about network or something
<rvr> dobey: Hmm
<sil2100> rvr: almost done with silo 37 testing I see? ;)
<rvr> sil2100: He
<rvr> dobey: I see what happens
<dobey> rvr: oh?
<rvr> dobey: I was testing the flight mode
<rvr> After reconnecting, I couldn't get any results
<rvr> But I don't know whether it was a problem with the device connection or with the scope
<dobey> rvr: ah, that is probably an issue with the qt backend thing that talks to n-m
<rvr> dobey: Yeah, cannot reproduce with similar steps. I'll continue testing.
<dobey> rvr: either way, it is known that there are some issues with the qt network-manager plug-in bits, that sometimes result in the behavior you described; and they are not specific to the scope. the click scope happens to use qtnetwork, so it tends to hit these issues, while other scopes which don't use qtnetwork don't necesarily
<rvr> dobey: Yes... I really hate the Telegram app, because of that problem :)
<rvr> Sometimes I have to restart the app to get new messages
<rvr> dobey: Again, no results
<rvr> dobey: I can navigate with the webbrowser
<dobey> rvr: switching between network types (or off for flight mode)?
<rvr> dobey: No switching this time
<dobey> rvr: and what's in the log?
<dobey> rvr: and what kind of connection are you on?
<rvr> dobey: Wifi
<dobey> rvr: how did you get to the point of no results? what's in the logs?
<rvr> dobey: https://pastebin.canonical.com/149604/
<rvr> dobey: I don't know exactly what triggers this
<rvr> :-/
<dobey> 2016-02-11 15:43:36,078 - WARNING - Network error: "Error downloading https://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1/package/com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-amazon-int - server replied: Not Found (203)"
<dobey> hmm
<rvr> I installed another app, and I was trying to install an scope
<dobey> 2016-02-11 15:19:39,111 - WARNING - QDBusConnection: error: could not send message to service "org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" path "/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager" interface "org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" member "ActivateConnection": Marshalling failed: Invalid object path passed in arguments
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> rvr: that seems like an issue in the n-m integration
<rvr> dobey: Hmm
<Saviq> trainguards, can you please delete ubuntu-system-settings from silo 51? thanks
<sil2100> Saviq: on it!
<dobey> rvr: i have been sitting here refreshing the results for the store for like 10 minutes straight and it's always giving me results; so i can't seem to recreate this issue. looking at your logs it seems this is probably related to the known issues with the qnetwork plug-in we have for ubuntu, and not a regression from the silo (which has no actual network connection related changes anyway). if you can find some way to force the i
<Saviq> sil2100, oh, and qtubuntu, too, please
<sil2100> Saviq: with gles of course? On it
<Saviq> sil2100, yup
<sil2100> All done
<dobey> rvr: hmm, i see some apparmor denials in your log too, but i'm not sure if those are for the click scope or something else (maybe euronews)
<rvr> dobey: I can't uninstall euronews scope
<rvr> I mean
<rvr> I can
<dobey> rvr: i don't think you need to uninstall it. it's installed by defauled on the bq phones right?
<rvr> dobey: Right
<rvr> dobey: But, how to know whether it is the click scope or something else?
<dobey> rvr: it shouldn't be causing the click scope to have issues, since it's in a separate process
<dobey> rvr: well i don't know how euronews is implemented; maybe it's using qtnetwork too
<dobey> rvr: i was just pointing out what i saw in your log
<rvr> Ack
<dobey> rvr: if you can find some way to reliably recreate the issue so that i can debug it further, i would be happy to, but i think we should treat this as a known problem not caused by this silo, and not block on it further for now, so we can get the critical fixes this silo provides through
<rvr> dobey: That's what I am trying to do.
<rvr> dobey: An interesting thing is that click scope has no connection back after I switch off/on the device, or the flight mode.
<dobey> that's very odd indeed
<dobey> but even switching flight mode on/off, i can't recreate a situation where i get no results, on my mako
<dobey> rvr: you are testing on rc-proposed right?
<rvr> dobey: Yes
<dobey> rvr: very weird. maybe something else wrong with your device? i really don't have any other suggestsions because i don't know what's going on there. can we maybe set aside some time to try to debug these issues later, and move ahead with getting 37 landed?
<dobey> i really need to take my lunch (which is already being cut short) now
<rvr> dobey: I'll keep trying. It's the second time that happens, so I don't feel comfortable landing it without knowing a little bit more. I'll take a look without the silo.
<dobey> rvr: ok, well there are definitely no changes in the silo which would cause that
<dobey> i'll be back in ~1hr
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2, rvr, robru: anything to discuss on the LT meeting?
<sil2100> Since I'm alone here but not sure if you guys want to sync up
<sil2100> There's not too much currently
<Saviq> robru, hey, Q: I've often recently seen a situation like https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/938
<Saviq> robru, where a build job finished a moment ago
<Saviq> but bileto still says "preparing"
<Saviq> what's more the diffs are inaccessible (unauthorized), not sure if that's related
<Saviq> hah, now they are again
<Saviq> sil2100, can you answer https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/langpack-o-matic/pam-touch/+merge/285657/comments/726880 ?
<sil2100> Saviq: let me take a look in a moment
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> rvr: any luck/progress with the silo?
<rvr> dobey: I'm checking with and without it
<dobey> ok
<mterry> Saviq, I talked with pitti this morning about it, I'm going to do some investigation
<mterry> Saviq, (re: langomatic)
<Saviq> mterry, ack
<Saviq> robru, found a corner case where citrain device-upgrade fails
<robru> Saviq: oh yeah? well i found a corner case in your face!
<Saviq> OUCH
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> robru, just FYI: package A in silo, depending on package B in archive, if required B version is bumped in A in silo, but B is already there on the image, apt bails out
<robru> Saviq: re: diffs & status, that's all expected. the swift container that holds the diffs takes a minute to become public (takes a minute to propagate through all the caches), and then the status is only updated by a job that runs every 15 minutes, the end of the build job just leaves it as 'Preparing'
<Saviq> robru, 15 minutes!? that's lifetime!
<robru> Saviq: yeah it usually takes 10 minutes to even run so I couldn't make it much more often than that. I need to implement some caching to speed that up
<robru> Saviq: I don't understand your device-upgrade failure, is there a live silo i can see this on?
<Saviq> robru, yeah, just try to upgrade from 51
<Saviq> robru, case in point: mir got upgraded just today to 0.19.2, qtmir in silo 51 got rebuilt with new mir, so it now depends on mir 0.19.2 (it wouldn't have to, but dpkg errs on the safe side)
<Saviq> robru, so now apt tries to pull in new qtmir-android from the silo, that depends on mir >= 0.19.2, but there is a mir 0.19.1 already on the phone
<Saviq> robru, apt decides to not upgrade mir because of pinning, so BOOM
<robru> Saviq: the apt pinning means it should take everything in the silo every time...
<Saviq> robru, yes, it's about the dependency of what's in silo
<robru> Saviq: I thought you said you copied all the new deps into the silo?
<Saviq> robru, it seems the setup we have will only pull _new_ packages from archive, not
<Saviq> robru, nope
<robru> Saviq: well you should do that ;-)
<Saviq> not new versions of deps
<cjwatson> robru: face> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tt0cuTQvvk&feature=youtu.be&t=86
<Saviq> robru, except that new dep is already in archive
<Saviq> robru, so without pinning everything's golden
<Saviq> s/new dep/updated dep/
<robru> Saviq: is the problematic package in the overlay ppa?
<Saviq> robru, yes, actually
<robru> Saviq: yeah, that's why, the overlay ppa is pinned higher than the archive.
<Saviq> robru, but but, I think it was the same on xenial, so no overlay involved
<robru> Saviq: so if there's something new you need from the archive you need to copy it into your silo
<Saviq> robru, well, archive == overlay in my mind :P
<Saviq> in this case
<Saviq> robru, let me verify on xenial
<robru> cjwatson: heh
<rvr> dobey: I got this emptiness in the Amazon scope in OTA9. Maybe something is wrong with the server ?
<dobey> rvr: i don't know about the amazon scope. if something is wrong with remote scopes server it doesn't necessarily mean the store will have issues
<Saviq> robru, yup, same on xenial: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15018345/ and then I can force: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15018373/
<Saviq> biab
<robru> Saviq: yeah I dunno, that force you do in the second diff sounds like you're overriding the pinning, which is in place because $REASONS that I can't remember.
<robru> Saviq: I recommend you copy the needed packages into the silo for testing (or I guess you need me to do that). what are the packages specifically?
<rvr> dobey: sil2100: Silo 37 approved.
<dobey> rvr: yay, thanks!!!
<dobey> robru: hey, what does "Silo has bad status" mean for publish failure?
<robru> dobey: it probably has a build failure or something? read the status.
<dobey> huh
<dobey> wtf
<dobey> nooooooooooo
<dobey> robru: hmm, for some reason it's caring about the s390x builds now
<dobey> robru: but those have never been successful here
<robru> dobey: that should only happen if there's a) a successful s390x build in the archive, or b) this is the first time this package has ever been released to ubuntu
<robru> dobey: what package?
<dobey> robru: unity-scopes-api
<dobey> and unity-scope-mediascanner has a depwait on it
<dobey> oh
<dobey> and Destination version 0.1.1+16.04.20160128-0ubuntu2 is missing from changelog (unity-scope-click/xenial).
<dobey> huh
<dobey> that is a lie
<dobey> mayve if i DIFF_ONLY again?
<robru> dobey: diff only isn't going to change your changelog
<rvr> dobey: sil2100 asked me to ping him to publish the silo
<dobey> robru: but the changelog isn't missing the entry!
<dobey> hmm ok
<robru> dobey: so I guess the train is looking at this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-api/1.0.2+16.04.20151218.2-0ubuntu2 seeing "no arches with successful builds" and thinking this is equivalent to "this package never released in ubuntu" and then expecting it to work on all arches.
<robru> dobey: what silo?
<dobey> oh damnit doko
<dobey> robru: 37
<dobey> fml now i'm going to have to shove that into scopes-api trunk and rebuild the silo aren't i?
<dobey> oh and for unity-scope-click too
<dobey> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<dobey> aaaaaaaand probably mediascanner
<robru> dobey: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot/unity-scope-click/unity-scope-click-ubuntu-xenial-landing-037/view/head:/debian/changelog Ctrl+F 0.1.1+16.04.20160128-0ubuntu2 not found
<dobey> robru: yeah i just now saw that doko uploaded no-change rebuilds of everything this morning
<dobey> and it fucked our silo up :(
<robru> dobey: I wouldn't bother rebuilding just for a no-change, just publish over it and clobber the changelog.
<dobey> robru: i guess we need sil2100 for that though?
<dobey> or can we get kenvandine to do it? :)
<robru> dobey: I don't think publishing blocks on "dest version missing from changelog" but it does block on "failed to build" and probably "dependency wait" so yeah basically if you're sure this silo is publishable you're going to need a core dev to copy it to -proposed manually because the train isn't going to touch this hot mess.
<dobey> kenvandine: heeeeeeey. can you help us? :)
<robru> and whoever does that copying should not bother to copy the ones that say "diff (0 lines)" as those are no-ops
<dobey> robru: well rvr *just* approved it after having been testing it all day
<dobey> robru: once they've been copied to xenial-proposed though, i can run publish and it'll do the rest of the work to land stuff in overlay for vivid?
<robru> dobey: dunno.
<robru> dobey: I guess? the vivid ones all say 'successfully built', so if you can make the xenial failures go away by copying manually to -proposed then it might work
<robru> dobey: note that a bunch of that stuff you actually don't want in vivid overlay
<robru> dobey: probably best to just copy everything
<dobey> well, really i guess it doesn't much matter if the vivid jsoncpp/capnproto are in the overlay or not; worst case they'll take a couple MB of space there
<dobey> but sure
<Saviq> robru, think that's really needed? will that not then play havoc when landing?
<Saviq> robru, or do you mean that we should remove from silo before landing?
<robru> dobey: if they're in the overlay then future SRUs of those packages will be ignored
<robru> Saviq: when publishing a silo it only copies stuff that's actually newer than what's in the destination, so it'll harmlessly skip stuff you copied in from the archive
<dobey> robru: oh, because the image building script has apt pinning of priority?
<Saviq> robru, ok then, please copy mir 0.19.2 to silo 51
<robru> dobey: yes
<Saviq> robru, from vivid/overlay and xenial
<dobey> robru: well, no SRUs are going to be published for it either, since 15.04 is EOL. so all "SRUs" there will go to overlay anyway :)
<robru> dobey: oh, true, then i guess it doesn't matter
<dobey> robru: or i guess you can delete those extra things that were copied in, from the silo now, and then we just force publish it
<robru> hmm
<robru> Saviq: ok copied, give it a few minutes to "publish" (in the ppa sense not the train sense)
<Saviq> robru, yup yup
<Saviq> tx
<robru> yw
<robru> dobey: I'd rather not touch this silo seeing as I don't have permission to publish it anyway.
<dobey> ok
<dobey> robru: great. doko was still around, so i asked him to copy the packages to xenial-proposed and he's done it now :)
<robru> great
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> robru: can you delete capnproto, cmake, libjsoncpp, and ubuntu-touch-meta from slio 37 ppa? then i think i should be able publish ok perhpas?
<robru> dobey: looking
<robru> dobey: ok try now
<dobey> robru: oh, looks like it's complaining about the diff due to the override of the no-change uploads, now; i guess you can probably copy the remaining vivid packages over to overlay though?
<dobey> robru: also, we need to come up with a better way to deal with these such issues in the future. this has been incredibly painful to get through :)
<robru> dobey: yeah I don't really have a clear understanding of what the issues were. michi started an email thread about it, were you cc'd on that?
<dobey> robru: i was cc:ed on a few threads, yeah
<dobey> i don't know which one you're specifically referring to though. the jsoncpp one?
<robru> yeah
<dobey> robru: ah, so that was just him being overly cautious in asking about it. the jsoncpp abi only broke on xenial. we aren't putting the new jsoncpp into the overlay. and most scopes in the store are going to just crash on xenial anyway, because of gcc5
<robru> dobey: ok copied. yeah there seems to be a bug in publishing at the moment, I'll have to dig in a bit
<dobey> a bug?
<robru> dobey: yeah this is the second time I've seen this, it prevented you from publishing due to a "packaging diff" but there wasn't one
<robru> at least not for the package indicated
<dobey> robru: well, does it consider removing a changelog entry a "packaging diff" ?
<dobey> hmm, i guess not
<robru> dobey: no, a "packaging diff" is any change under debian/ not including debian/changelog. if you look at the list of artifacts on your request there just isn't a unity-scopes-mediascanner packaging changes.diff
<robru> so i'm not sure why the train thinks it is. started happening when I ported everything to swift, so I guess I'm using swift wrong somehow
<robru> brb tho
<dobey> robru: i wonder if maybe we should do another diff_only rebuild to clean things up a little now that the copied archive packages have been removed from the ppa
<dobey> robru: or maybe i should just force merge now and go on about my life
<dobey> or maybe it'll just do that automatically once things migrate
<dobey> anyawy, i have to go now
<dobey> later!
<robru> dobey: it will auto merge, yes
<Saviq> trainguards, please delete unity-scopes-shell from silo 51, thanks!
<robru> Saviq: on it
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-02-12
<Saviq> robru, didn't the train properly handle the case where MPs got removed from a silo? I mean with a default build job, should it not notice that there's an MP missing?
<Saviq> had to explicitly tell it which projects to build
<robru> Saviq: uh it iterates over the branches that are there and checks them for new commits, I guess if you remove an MP it wouldn't notice that
<Saviq> robru, ok, I'll file a bug, thought it would
<Saviq> robru, uh oh https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/938
<robru> Saviq: lp:cupstream2distro
<Saviq> robru, yup, will do, tomorrow
<robru> Ooh Jesus
<robru> Saviq: ah, looks like you caught it mid-rollout, one old script in memory calling a new script that updated out from under it. I triggered a DIFF_ONLY, should fix it right up
<Saviq> robru, ack,
<robru> Looks good now
<Saviq> robru, btw, any idea why unity-api does not have a packaging diff generated? just content.diff ↑?
<robru> Saviq: because there are no packaging changes.
<Saviq> robru, so changelog/cmakelists are not considered packaging any more?
<Saviq> right, changelog would always trigger, duh
<robru> Saviq: anymore? "packaging" diff only includes debian/ and excludes changelog
<Saviq> robru, ok maybe I'm confused, but would swear CMakeLists.txt were considered before
<Saviq> robru, anyway, wfm
<robru> Saviq: I dunno maybe years ago. it's been just debian/ for a long time
<robru> heh
<Saviq> Mirv, morning, can I please ask you to press the ♻s on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-051/excuses.html and https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-051/excuses.html
<Mirv> Saviq: sure
<Mirv> Saviq: doh, unity-api is in main and I haven't yet applied for core-dev. the qtmir-gles shows a weird "You submitted an invalid request: Package qtmir-gles does not have any test results" that I haven't seen before
<Mirv> sil2100: please retry the regression from https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-051/excuses.html
<sil2100> Mirv: on it
<Saviq> Mirv, you not core-dev!? *gasp*
<Mirv> sil2100: plus try if you get the same weird message as me from https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-051/excuses.html
<sil2100> Saviq: exactly! I have no idea why Mirv didn't apply yet ;)
<Mirv> Saviq: sorry :) I got so much PPU rights in addition to MOTU I'm too comfortable, but I really need to do the application
<sil2100> Mirv: uh, same message
<Saviq> sil2100, Mirv, so no idea about qtmir-gles in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-051/excuses.html ? shall I talk to pitti?
<Saviq> also, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-051/excuses.html is over an hour old now, any idea when would that get updated?
<Mirv> Saviq: sorry, yes ping and quote the error we're getting on trying to retry it
<Mirv> Saviq: it updates from my pov randomly :) roughly hourly, sometimes quicker. now updated 30min ago.
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, with dozens still "in progress" and nowhere to be seen in http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml
<Saviq> well, maybe not dozens :P
<Saviq> asked about both
<robru> Saviq: qtmir-gles is in running.shtml
<Saviq> robru, yeah, pitti just restarted them
<robru> Ah
<cjwatson> Can I have some train advice please?  https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/960 needs an upgrade fix to avoid problems for apt users in xenial (it was a one-character typo in the Replaces field).  Can I put this through the same not-quite-completely-landed silo without incurring another pass through QA?
<robru> cjwatson: well you'd have to clear that with qa, technically everything targeting vivid overlay goes through them
<robru> cjwatson: strictly speaking any rebuild will clear the qa signoff on the ticket
<robru> If you ask them nicely they might just wave it through
<cjwatson> robru: OK.  Is there some way I could just cause the change to go to xenial?  I could just manually upload to xenial-proposed ...
<cjwatson> It's not particularly vital to have in the overlay since that won't typically be upgraded using apt
<robru> cjwatson: yeah you could just upload to xenial.
<cjwatson> All right, let's go with that for expediency's sake
<robru> cjwatson: just make sure you sync to trunk after a xenial upload
<cjwatson> robru: Yeah, I'll sync it all up after it lands
<robru> Thanks
<Saviq> robru, oh, you strip <foo> from bileto comments? could we instead html-entity it?
<Saviq> jibel, silo 51 is good for QA, britney complains about a regression (known flaky test), but that actually re-ran already, just the results were not updated for over an hour ;/
<Saviq> there's a design ACK on it, too
<Mirv> Saviq: it's now updated but there is remaining issue (unity8 not considered) which I believe I can fix
<Saviq> Mirv, right, that's a leftover binary, was hoping that this would go away
<Mirv> Saviq: it won't automatically, but it will now that I manually deleted the superseded sources from the PPA
<Saviq> ah ctrl+r!
<Saviq> Mirv, ack
<Mirv> I ran into the same problem with my Qt PPA
<Saviq> any case, jibel ↑ 051 ready for testing, despite britney being sloooooow
 * Saviq worried looking at "ready for testing" queue :(
<Mirv> Saviq: it took me ~2 weeks to get one of my silos into the queue when it was ready the whole time :) now the train is much more likely to get there with the automated signoff.
<Mirv> yeah the queue is long, but priority silos will get priority treatment
<Saviq> Mirv, well, I'm happy with the approach altogether, not so much with the overhead
<Saviq> and the waiting, most of all
<morphis> cjwatson: any idea why my silo packages in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-000/+packages waiting for publication since 20min?
<cjwatson> morphis: 20 minutes isn't that long
<morphis> really?
<morphis> had it faster in mind
<cjwatson> morphis: the cron job in question tries to run every five minutes and typically takes around ten, IIRC
<sil2100> Sometimes it can take longer, depends on how busy the publishers are
<morphis> ah I see
<morphis> thanks!
<cjwatson> morphis: so 20 minutes is in the normal worst-case ballpark
<morphis> ok
<dobey> hmm, i wonder how long it will take the valid candidates to get through proposed now and have the MPs merged
<sil2100> dobey: the scopes-api bits?
<sil2100> hmmm
<cjwatson> dobey: hahaha.  multiple entwined transitions here
<cjwatson> there's a big complicated openmpi transition that it's welded to, unfortunately
<cjwatson> morphis: Possibly some networking problem on the PPA publisher, though, it's working but very slowly
<morphis> cjwatson: wonderful :-)
<dobey> sil2100, cjwatson: i wonder if i should force merge the scopes-api silo, so we can get other silos moving along again, then
<cjwatson> dobey: possibly, although I'd recommend not actually trying to publish anything else to the relevant set of packages in order to avoid complicating this set of transitions even further
<dobey> hmm
<sil2100> cjwatson, dobey: I would opt for only force-merging this silo to unblock development, but as per cjwatson's recommendation not landing any other scope silos before this migrates
<sil2100> I see a big list of uninstallable packages in the update_output, I'm worried it'll take some time for all the transitions to get resolved
<cjwatson> sil2100: it's actually fairly close I think, update_output can be a bit misleading here because it excludes anything not a valid candidate
<sil2100> A force-merge would at least allow building other silos
<cjwatson> but it's certainly painful to analyse
<sil2100> Yeah, looks scary
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> cjwatson: btw. do you know who I should poke about questions regarding mailing-list support in launchpad?
<cjwatson> sil2100: I guess if I don't know then William is your most likely option
<sil2100> wgrant: hey! I would need to create a semi read-only mailing list in Launchpad - either with posting requiring moderation or with some other approach
<sil2100> wgrant: do you know if I could create something like that in LP?
<wgrant> sil2100: LP mailing lists are rather inflexible, unfortunately. There are no facilities for anything like that.
<sil2100> wgrant: hmm, ok, thanks
<pstolowski> sil2100, hey, any idea what the above status of silo 65 means ^?
<sil2100> hm, never saw it before, let me take a look
<dobey> sil2100: i guess merging 37 might help here?
<sil2100> Ah, let's merge that one indeed, I guess it should be ok
<Saviq> Mirv, doesn't seem like that helped in silo 51
<dobey> sil2100: i guess you need to do the merge/clean, since it claims i don't have job permission :)
<morphis> cjwatson: some were moved but the important ones still sit there for close to two hours now
<cjwatson> morphis: network issues, being worked on
<morphis> ah ok
<dobey> wow, http 412
<dobey> well that confused the train
<Mirv> Saviq: weird. sil2100 any other ideas with silo 51 excuses not considered? it was exactly what I explained to you that I resolved by removing superseded packages from the PPA.
<Mirv> but for some mysterious reason it's not helping here
<davmor2> sil2100: 926 could that be a priority for merging please morphis wantsssssssessss it the precioussssss </smegol_impression>
<morphis> davmor2: :-)
<sil2100> morphis: eeek! Approve teh branchezzz
<sil2100> (review and approve)
<morphis> tvoss, greyback__: can one of you approve the platform-api changes in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/926 ?
<tvoss> morphis, done
<morphis> sil2100: ^^
<dobey> sil2100: hmm, i think you need to merge/clean silo 37 again perhaps?
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> morphis: still one merge needs approval...
<sil2100> brb in a minute
<morphis> sil2100: done
<morphis> cjwatson: any information available when the network problems will be solved?
<dobey> oh bah
<dobey> sil2100: hrmm, i got the ppa/bzr version mismatch error now too :(
<cjwatson> morphis: well, we've been working with IS, but it looks like a DOS, so you know
<morphis> cjwatson: perfect :-)
<dobey> ick :-/
<cjwatson> morphis: the publisher is definitely still chugging along, so it'll get there, it's just tough for it to download files from the librarian over its saturated link
<morphis> I see
<kgunn> trainguards ^ sorry, unfamiliar with that one?
<kgunn> i do see a weird warning here
<kgunn> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/mir
<kgunn> "Mir 0.19.2 is older than the current packaged version. Launchpad may be missing release information for the 0.19 series or this package is linked to the wrong Mir series."
<kgunn> oh...nvmd i think i know
<cjwatson> morphis: all right, so this is an amusing self-DOS; the main libreoffice PPA has done on the order of 100GB outbound over the last hour, which has kind of flatlined everything else.  we think the best approach is to just wait for it to calm down
<morphis> cjwatson: ohh
<morphis> cjwatson: close to week so have to wait anyway :-)
<cjwatson> yeah, I don't think it's worth trying anything more complicated last thing on a Friday
<robru> So I guess most of the "ppa/bzr version mismatch" statuses are just due to ppas being slow to publish packages, should sort itself out
<dobey> robru: ah, i guess slow to consume rather than publish. took forever for the uploads to show up for mine. then status was weird with "needs building" and had to do a diff_only rebuild to get it to look at the ppa again. now i just have to wait forever for the binaries to publish :-/
<robru> dobey: uh, no? diff only just generates diffs. it doesn't "make it look at the ppa again". the train looks at the ppa every 15 minutes forever.
<Trevinho> robru: what's that error?
<Trevinho> ^
<dobey> robru: oh; well then why did it say "needs building" instead of showing the built status?
<Trevinho> (ppa/bzr version mismatch)
<dobey> Trevinho: DDoS
<robru> dobey: "needs building" is a ppa build status.
<dobey> robru: yes; but why would it show that *while* it is building?
<robru> dobey: "needs building" means "ppa has your source package but all the buildds are busy"
<robru> dobey: if that was the status for one of the arches then that would be reported as the status for the entire build.
<dobey> 75% were already built :)
<dobey> oh
<robru> dobey: train has priorities the list of possible ppa build states when it decides which ones to report. so eg "failed to build" is highest, if any arch is a failure then the whole thing is considered a failure. "needs building" is in that priority order higher than "currently building" and 'successfully built' so if 75% succeed and a couple are still
<robru> building and one is "needs building", the whole thing is reported as needs building.
<robru> dobey: the idea is that a failure needs to be reported asap but a success isn't a success until all arches succeed
<robru> Trevinho: ppas are slow to publish packages, it means it's looking at a ppa and it's not seeing the package it just uploaded there. it's just slow, it'll fix itself
<Trevinho> robru: fine, thanks :)
<robru> yw
<kgunn> trainguards ok back to being stumped ^
<kgunn> the ppa/bzr version mismatch thing
<robru> bruh
<kgunn> robru: is that a bruh like "you should know better" or a bruh like "tell me about it" ?
<kgunn> :)
<dobey> bruh, read the room ;)
<robru> kgunn: it's like "bruh we were just talking about that"
<kgunn> oh my bad
<robru> kgunn: "bruh I'm writing documentation because I don't want to explain this a third time in 20 minutes"
 * kgunn recedes with tail between legs
<dobey> robru: we can start an office pool on whether it will take 20 minutes for another complaint about that status ;)
<dobey> robru: or maybe just change that status to "Waiting for uploaded source to appear in PPA (foo/series)
<robru> dobey: yeah I dunno, because the same message could also appear if it fails to push the bzr branch.
<robru> dobey: the point is that it's comparing the remote bzr branch to the remote ppa and the versions don't match. it doesn't really have a way of knowing which one is wrong.
<robru> dobey: kgunn: Trevinho: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess#PPA.2BAC8-bzr_version_mismatch
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess#PPA.2BAC8-bzr_version_mismatch
<dobey> now you just need a scripted reply of "see the topic" whenever someone asks about it ;)
<robru> heh
<Saviq> robru, hey, any idea how to convince britney to consider unity8 here https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/938? it's complaining about a package from a previous build (that was removed by now)
<Saviq> or jibel, did you have a look to force that into QA-ready ↑?
<dobey> Saviq: launchpad publishing is very slow today, so it might catch up after the binary publish finishes
<dobey> oh, but looks like it has finished
<robru> dobey: Saviq I dunno, that britney run is from nearly an hour ago...
<dobey> could be the same network saturation causing problems though
<robru> Saviq: how long has it been since the packages were deleted?
<Mirv> robru: it's not the britney run delay. I deleted the packages 5h ago...
<robru> oh, that's a lot
<dobey> it's been like 1.5 hrs waiting for binaries to publish in my silo
<Mirv> dobey: oh... well that's abnormal
<robru> i dunno man
<dobey> Mirv: yeah. apparently this is what happens when the network gets saturated and the publisher can't publish things, though :)
<robru> dobey: "can't publish" also including "can't delete"?
<dobey> robru: i would presume so, yes
<robru> hm
<dobey> but it really shouldn't matter if old binaries are around, if the new ones are there
<Mirv> it does in train britney currently if binary package is removed in new version. the superseded source needs to be deleted manually
<Mirv> happened to my qtbase and now Saviq's unity8 silo
<robru> dobey: yeah I'm not sure why britney is looking at superceded sources. I guess it's some difference in how ppa package indexes look compared to -proposed (like I guess -proposed doesn't keep those in the indexes and ppas do)
<dobey> oh, it removed binary packages from debian/control? ok, yeah that is a bit different too
<cjwatson> dobey: not sure I'd describe it as a DDoS, though there's certainly a distributed element :)
<cjwatson> Mirv: yeah, last completed run was on the order of five hours ago :-/
<robru> cjwatson: all of the "ppa/bzr version mismatch" messages cleared up though, implying that packages got published in ppas?
<cjwatson> robru: it's making gradual progress, but it's still very gradual
<robru> ah
<cjwatson> running at a couple of percent of the usual speed
<dobey> robru: i think finding the source uploads is a different process from publishing binaries?
<cjwatson> it's the same publisher, it just depends on how much is available to publish
<cjwatson> I mean even pretty much the same bit of the publisher
<dobey> oh
<cjwatson> accepting source/binaries is a different phase from publishing source/binaries; but the ppa/bzr business depends on the source part of the latter
<dobey> it's seemed like source uploads get picked up faster than binaries are getting published, so i presumed there was some relevant difference there
<cjwatson> dobey: they'd get picked up for build earlier, assuming public PPAs
<cjwatson> dobey: but I don't believe the train looks at that bit; ICBW
<cjwatson> dobey: oh; no, I stand corrected, you're right; the train looks for either Pending or Published builds
<cjwatson> s/builds/publications/
<dobey> ah ok
<cjwatson> both will still have been very slow since the whole process is serial
<cjwatson> PPA publishing issues should hopefully improve very shortly
<robru> Saviq: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-051/excuses.html well this looks better, just needs somebody to retry that regression
<Saviq> oh oh, mterry ↑↑ :D
<alesage> robru question: any harm in landing the same MP twice?  I suppose it's just a vacuous merge?  seeing the same branch in 16 and 38
<Saviq> sil2100, I'll trade you ↑↑ recycle https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-051/excuses.html please? ;)
<robru> alesage: depends what it is i think. When one silo lands the other will need to be rebuilt which may cause conflicts.
<alesage> robru, ack
<sil2100> o/
<robru> alesage: i mean the silo needs to be rebuilt anyway so worst case you just remove the duplicate before the rebuild
<Saviq> oh crap, just missed req1000
<sil2100> Clickedy clicked
<alesage> robru, ok will advise
<Saviq> sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1001
<sil2100> Saviq: hah :)
<sil2100> Thanks ;)
<Saviq> jhodapp, congrats on request 1000! :D
<sil2100> I still need to copy mir etc.
<robru> Oh god we're already over 1000 tickets? You maniacs are burning through them so fast! Those numbers will overflow at 9 quintjiliion you know, stop wasting them!
<sil2100> Let's start using letters
<sil2100> AZ12BJ doesn't sound confusing at all
<mterry> Saviq, still need that press?
<robru> sil2100: after the postgres db overflows at 9223372036854775807 I'll switch it to UUIDs i guess
<mterry> Saviq, looks like no
<jhodapp> Saviq, ha!
<Saviq> mterry, no, sil hooked me up, thanks
<jhodapp> thanks :)
<jhodapp> Saviq, what'd I win?
<Saviq> robru, customer for you ↑
<robru> What?
<Saviq> robru, what did jhodapp win for grabbing req 1000
<robru> Saviq: he wins one internet for the day
<jhodapp> robru, one whole internet to myself!?
<robru> jhodapp: you got it, buddy!
<Saviq> robru, btw, did you even start thinking about git support in train? I started looking around citrain code to see how quickly this could be hacked in
<Saviq> and it doesn't look bad
<jhodapp> robru, thanks :)
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, should be good to build
<sil2100> The silo that is
<robru> Saviq: yeah I've been thinking about it. There are some unanswered questions about how it will work. My top priority is getting ephemeral silos, then git after that
 * sil2100 goes to sleep
<sil2100> o/
<Saviq> robru, can you remind me why http://code.launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot/ branches have the project name in them?
<Saviq> I mean ~/$project/$project-$distro-$release-landing-$silo
<Saviq> why the double $project?
<robru> Saviq: they don't have the project name in them, they have the source package name in them. Ctrl+f for "gles" and you'll see the difference
<Saviq> robru, right!
<robru> Saviq: so you probably saw the Branch class, right? In theory it would be easy to write a sister class that implements the same api but wrapping git instead of bzr, but the thing is that isn't a class that gets instantiated, it's a mixin that gets inherited, so I'm not sure how to have a class conditionally inherit from a bzr or git class as needed. Will
<robru> probably need to be split out into separate classes with some logic for choosing which one to use when.
<robru> Saviq: also the lp api exposes different properties for bzr MPs as git MPs and i don't have a clear idea of what parts in the code would be affected by those differences. It's not fully contained inside Branch class.
<Saviq> hum
<Saviq> robru, ack, will try and have a look when I find some time
<robru> Saviq: talk to barry also, he expressed some interest in working on that
<Saviq> robru, ack
<Saviq> robru, any idea what happened here https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-046/+packages ?
<Saviq> robru, it says it's waiting for unity-api >= 0.105, which is in the "emergency snapshot PPA" as added by sil
<Saviq> same for UITK
<Saviq> granted, the qtmultimedia missing dep is valid, so the others might be red herrings
<robru> Saviq: emergency snapshot ppa doesn't have anything to do with anything?
<Saviq> robru, yes it does, sil modified that silo to have the snapshot ppa as dep, not overlay
<robru> oh, well
<robru> Saviq: like, just now? lp will retry depwaits every 1.5 hours or so
<Saviq> robru, before I even started the build
<Saviq> robru, even the build log says the ppa is added https://launchpadlibrarian.net/238313480/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.unity8_8.11+15.04.20160212-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Saviq> maybe they didn't publish yet, that snapshot is somewhat new
<Saviq> robru, that's probably it, will likely resolve itself soon
<robru> Saviq: yeah could be same old publisher issues.
<robru> Saviq: i just retried one arch to see what happens, but yeah depwaits will be retried automatically so as long as you're sure all the deps are in the ppa it should be fine eventually
<Saviq> robru, yup, tx
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-02-13
<Saviq> robru, right, building already
<Saviq> (the one you restarted)
<cjwatson> yeah, the publisher is catching up, but a five-hour run creates a lot of backlog
<cjwatson> the run after that was a bit under three hours, this one should be quicker again ...
<cjwatson> retry depwaits> every hour
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-02-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2436 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2436 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Currently building (xenial/mir). Failed to build (zesty/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). PPA/bzr version mismatch (zesty/unity8)
<vigo> bzoltan, ping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
<vigo> how could I test https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1563440 on desktop
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1563440 in Ubuntu UX "Add ContentHub text import option to text field context menu" [Undecided,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 zesty/telephony-service: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/telephony-service/audio_route_manager
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity8)
<bzoltan> vigo: pong
<vigo> bzoltan, I tried with several apps but cannot see any import option on desktop for bug 1563440
<ubot5> bug 1563440 in Ubuntu UX "Add ContentHub text import option to text field context menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1563440
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2385 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2385 Ready to build (xenial/bluez). Successfully built (zesty/bluez)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2385 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2385 Ready to build (xenial/bluez). Successfully built (zesty/bluez)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2439 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2440 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2440 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
<alf_> trainguards: Hi! I created two empty tickets by mistake (2437, 2438). How can I delete them?
<xnox> alf_, click abandon
<alf_> xnox: I don't get that option, I haven't finished creating the ticket. Should I finish creation and then abandon it? (e.g. https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2437)
<xnox> alf_, i guess so
<xnox> alf_, fill the pink fields in
<alf_> xnox: ack, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2437 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2439 Successfully built
<dobey> yeah the retry links are only there if the tests failed
<dobey> err, oops
<dobey> my client was scrolled way back for some reason
<vigo> bzoltan, sorry, did you write something this morning about the bug?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2440 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2440 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2440 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2397 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2418 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2397 Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2434 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Currently building (xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service). Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2434 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2397 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2434 Pending binary packages (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2434 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 zesty/content-hub: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/content-hub/abort-transfer-when-no-peer
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub, zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 zesty/libircclient: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2311.1/+files/libircclient_1.9-1ubuntu1.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Currently building (xenial/telephony-service). Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/content-hub)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-02-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2439 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2439 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2439 Successfully built
<jgdx> camako: hey, what's the 26.1 release about?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2429 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2420 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2429 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2420 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2429 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2429 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2429 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2429 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2429 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 QA Signoff: Approved
<Saviq> trainguards, can we please have ↑ published, please?
<sil2100> On it
<Mirv> yay for OTA-15!
<Mirv> sil2100: Saviq: seems very trivial, so since sil2100 didn't yet click publish...
<sil2100> Yeah, got dropped from the internets...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2418 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 zesty/qtubuntu: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtubuntu/upstream-closer
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2418 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2425 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Proposed pocket (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Release pocket (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Failed to build (zesty/platform-api). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Ready to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/platform-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Proposed pocket (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Release pocket (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 zesty/qtmir: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~alan-griffiths/qtmir/isolate-mirserver-dependencies
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2443 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2443 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Failed to build (zesty/platform-api). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Ready to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/platform-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2399 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2443 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2111 Needs rebuild due to new commits
<camako> jgdx, just some bug fixes and new API we've been working on.
<jgdx> camako, was there a changelog with some lp bugs? Couldn't find it in the MR
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Currently building (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtubuntu-print)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
<camako> jgdx, here's the MP https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/0.26/+merge/316279
<camako> you can see them attached
<camako> and also in the changelog file
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/history-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2443 Successfully built
<jgdx> camako, thought that was 0.26 ones (scaling was already released afaics)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Pending binary packages (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-print)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2418 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
<camako> jgdx, we use the same branch (in this case 0.26) for subsequent releases that don't break the ABI... If the ABI is broken, we move it to another branch, and the old one stays as a maintenance branch..
<camako> jgdx, yes scaling was released last week with 0.26.0... This is 0.26.1
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2425 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Pending binary packages (xenial/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2418 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
<vigo> tedg_, ping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2440 UNAPPROVED queue
<tedg_> vigo: Howdy
<vigo> tedg_, :)
<vigo> tedg_, just tried ubuntu-app-list and now it tells me to instll ual tools is that right?
<tedg_> vigo: Yeah, that's the package it's in.
<vigo> tedg_, ok, I did not installed them in previous ual silos, is the first time I had to install to run it
<vigo> install*
<tedg_> vigo: Well, generally speaking they're just CLI wrappers around the lib. So things generally work without updating it.
<vigo> tedg_, ack thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Currently building (xenial/qtmir). Failed to build (zesty/platform-api). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/platform-api). Uploading build (zesty/qtmir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2434 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Failed to build (zesty/platform-api). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/platform-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2434 Publishing packages
<camako> trainguards, can I please have ticket #2435 published?
<robru> camako: sorry, you need core dev to publish, not train guards
<jbicha> hi, what's up with bug 1662608 ?
<ubot5> bug 1662608 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 should not depend on unity8-tests" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1662608
<jbicha> Mirv: ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Failed to build (zesty/platform-api). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2446 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2434 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/history-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/platform-api, zesty/platform-api). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2446 Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-display, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-location, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indica
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2439 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2446 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-display). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (xenial/history-service, zesty/history-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2446 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-display, zesty/indicator-location). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Pending binary packages (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles). Successfully built (xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/platform-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8)
<jbicha> camako: did you see the latest comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/0.26/+merge/316279
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2446 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-display, zesty/indicator-location, zesty/indicator-power). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/in
<camako> jbicha, yes I did... we will fix it in an upcoming release... It can be easily worked around for now...
<jbicha> well I'll let someone more familiar with mir take care of publishing it then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Currently building (zesty/history-service). Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy). Uploading build (xenial/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2446 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-display, zesty/indicator-location, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, zesty/indi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (xenial/history-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2446 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-display, zesty/indicator-location, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicat
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2446 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2446 zesty/indicator-sound: Failed to branch https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/indicator-sound/fix-gtest
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2446 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-display, zesty/indicator-location, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicat
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-02-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2434 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2446 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2446 Currently building (xenial/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-sound). Failed to build (xenial/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-session). Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-location, zesty/indicator-display, zesty/indicator-location). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-transfer, zesty/i
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2446 Failed to build (xenial/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-session). Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-display, zesty/indicator-location, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-sound). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenia
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Currently building (xenial/mir). Failed to build (zesty/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2446 Failed to build (xenial/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-session). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-display, zesty/indicator-keyboar
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Failed to build (zesty/mir). Pending binary packages (xenial/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Failed to build (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/mir)
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: good morning! is there a chance https://trello.com/c/mMh6m11Y/3965-2420-2420-oxide-qt-osomon will be tested today?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2398 Needs rebuild due to new commits
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: note that I did some very minimal validation on frieza_arm64, but because of bug #1660691 it’s hard to actually test any app properly, so instead I did my validation on desktop (xenial+overlay and zesty)
<ubot5> bug 1660691 in MirAL "OSK with unity8 - pressing OSK key causes focus to leave active application briefly" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660691
<jibel> oSoMoN, it will, vigo started yesterday
<vigo> jibel, you mean 2420 right?
<jibel> vigo, yes
<jibel> vigo, it's the silo we discussed yesterady morning
<vigo> jibel, oxide, it's in trello already
<jibel> vigo, it should be doable today?
<vigo> jibel, sure,
<koza_> trainguards, hey could you look at https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2385
<robru> koza_: what's the problem?
<koza_> robru, haven't been bileto-landing for a while and I need this one in a hands of QA so basically what should I do
<robru> koza_: it says you're missing the xenial build
<koza_> robru, shouldn't it build it automagically?
<robru> koza_: there's no merge proposals on that ticket, so no
<koza_> robru, yes this is a direct dput src package upload. can you start the xenial build for it?
<robru> koza_: no it's after midnight and I'm just in bed with my phone. Was hoping you'd just have a simple question. Hopefully Mirv is around to dput that for you
<robru> Sil2100 strangely is not around...
<robru> Mirv: koza_ needs to you copy zesty package to xenial in https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2385
<robru> Or morphis__ maybe? Since he uploaded the other one ^^
<morphis__> robru, koza_: yeah, I can do that
<robru> Great
<morphis__> robru, koza_: but afaik we should preserve the changelog history from xenial rather than backporting zesty packages, shouldn't we?
<robru> I'm not familiar with bluez.
<robru> You'd have to check the existing delta between zesty and xenial to make sure you're not backporting more than you intend to
<robru> Eg if there's no delta already then it's safe to just copy the zesty package over
<morphis__> koza_: ^^
<koza_> morphis__, seen it
<koza_> morphis__, thinking
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2385 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2385 Successfully built
<vigo> oSoMoN, ping
<vigo> I'm seeing an issue with the webbrowser header
<oSoMoN> vigo, what issue?
<vigo> Once you exit full screen from any video the webbrowser header takes focus
<vigo> and the user cannot see the open tabs
<vigo> https://trello.com/c/mMh6m11Y/3965-2420-2420-oxide-qt-osomon#
<vigo> I took a screenshot
<oSoMoN> let me see
<oSoMoN> vigo, that looks like a unity8 bug where the contents of the window are painted below the title bar, ignoring the height of the title bar itself
<oSoMoN> vigo, when you are in this situation, does unmaximizing and maximizing the window again "fix" the problem?
<vigo> oSoMoN, yes, it does
<oSoMoN> so definitely a unity8 bug
<vigo> oSoMoN, cool I'll let them know
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2447 Preparing packages
<vigo> oSoMoN, everything else is fine so far
<oSoMoN> cool
<oSoMoN> I wonder if this could be related to bug #1656808 ?
<ubot5> bug 1656808 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 fullscreen breaks tiling" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1656808
<oSoMoN> trainguards: I inadvertently manually merged the branch corresponding to https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2111, should I finalize the ticket, or abandon it now?
<vigo> oSoMoN, I'll comment the bug to see if it's related, thanks! Approving
<oSoMoN> cheers
<sil2100> oSoMoN: did the packages get released?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, yes, they’ve been in xenial-updates for a while
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hm, anyway, I would say just abandon the silo - finalizing it would possibly just try to re-merge again
<sil2100> Not sure if Bileto is smart enough to notice it being done already
<oSoMoN> sil2100, ok, I’ll abandon, thanks and sorry for bypassing bileto for the merge, dunno what I was thinking when I did that…
<sil2100> oSoMoN: just make sure the changelog changes are included
<sil2100> No worries :)
<oSoMoN> yes they are
<oSoMoN> that I verified, at least :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2420 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2439 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2447 Failed to build
<sil2100> oSoMoN, chrisccoulson: I wanted to publish the oxide silo just now - did the new binary packages get the required binNEW review from an AA?
<oSoMoN> not sure, Chris would know
<chrisccoulson> sil2100, they didn't. I wasn't aware they needed to
<sil2100> seb128: hey! You have a moment for a quicklish binNEW pre-review for oxide-qt in zesty? https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-2420/2017-02-07_10:59:27/zesty_oxide-qt_packaging_changes.diff
<sil2100> seb128: it's adding experimental UITK/QML packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2439 Proposed pocket (zesty/unity-system-compositor). Release pocket (xenial/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/platform-api, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2448 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2448 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2448 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2447 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2448 Successfully built
<oSoMoN> trainguards: the autopkgtests have been running for almost 20hrs on https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2396 , but they don’t appear to be actually running, could it be some sort of glitch?
<xnox> oSoMoN, true. there are none in the autopkgtest queue http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running for that ppa
<xnox> and none are currently running.
<xnox> but I don't know how to clear that state and/or retry them.
<xnox> maybe sil2100 or Laney can help
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2447 Successfully built
<sil2100> I *might* know the way, let me give it a try
<oSoMoN> IIRC changing the lander signoff status to blank and to approved again will re-trigger britney
 * oSoMoN watches as sil2100 performs magic 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
<sil2100> ...ok, I did *something*
<sil2100> But IIRC last time I did this it didn't quite help :D
<sil2100> Anyway, let's take a look at it again in some minute
<sil2100> *minutes
<Laney> xnox: sil2100: retry-autopkgtest-regressions --bileto XXXX --state RUNNING
<Laney> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial-ci-train-ppa-service-2396/xenial/amd64/u/unity8/20170207_175310_67407@/log.gz
<Laney> it totally ran though
<Laney> I think you need to look at britney's logs
<xnox> horum.
<Laney> oops that's amd64
<xnox> Laney, well things that are stuck is like webbrowser-app armhf(xenial & zesty) & unity8 i386 (zesty)
<xnox> that's for the command, i guess it's in the archive-tools repo or some such?
<sil2100> Laney: yeah, I did that
<Laney> Feb 07 16:46:24 juju-prod-ues-proposed-migration-machine-3 sh[3839]: 2017-02-07 16:46:24,579 [3839] ERROR: Cannot get PPA information: HTTP Error 503: Service Temporarily Unavailable
<Laney> bah
<Laney> ok, that seems like a bug to fix
<Laney> it consumes the request in that case explicitly
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Currently building (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/platform-api, zesty/qtubuntu). Successfully built (zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Failed to build (xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/platform-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Failed to build (xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/platform-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8)
<seb128> sil2100, sorry but I'm busy atm, maybe try on -release, a_pw was doing some NEW reviews he can perhaps look at that one
<sil2100> Oh, indeed! Thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2420 Publishing packages
<oSoMoN> Saviq, is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23954158/ a known failure? I got this in autopkgtests triggered by a webbrowser-app silo
<Saviq> oSoMoN, yeah, it's one of our last flakes, please rerun
<oSoMoN> ack, thanks
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can someone who is allowed to re-run the failed tests at https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/2396/zesty.html ? the failure is a flaky unity8 test
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2420 Proposed pocket (zesty/oxide-qt). Release pocket (xenial/oxide-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2439 Release pocket
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ok
<oSoMoN> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Failed to build (xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). PPA/bzr version mismatch (zesty/platform-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/platform-api, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/platform-api, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2448 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2446 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtubuntu). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/platform-api, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
<dobey> trainguards: hi, can i get a retry on https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2446/+build/11980902 please?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Preparing packages
<boiko> trainguards: can someone please trigger a rebuild of telephony-service/xenial/{amd64,i386} on silo 2318?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2449 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2446 Failed to build (xenial/indicator-session). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-display, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-locati
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
<tedg_> dobey: boiko: on it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Currently building (xenial/mir). Failed to build (zesty/mir)
<dobey> thanks
<boiko> tedg_: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2436 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2436 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Currently building (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtubuntu). Successfully built (xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/platform-api, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2446 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2449 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2420 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtubuntu). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/platform-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 zesty/qtubuntu: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~artmello/qtubuntu/qtubuntu-new_mir_api
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 xenial/unity8: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+files/unity8_8.15+16.04.20170206-0ubuntu1.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2450 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2429 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 vivid/tone-generator: Failed to add changelog message
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Failed to build (zesty/mir). Pending binary packages (xenial/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 vivid/telepathy-ofono: Failed to add changelog message
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Ready to build
<rvr> oSoMoN: Hey
<rvr> oSoMoN: Should webbrowser-app prevent screen locking in unity8 (desktop) while playing back a video?
<rvr> It does not right now
<oSoMoN> rvr, in theory it should
<oSoMoN> rvr, if it doesn’t it’s probably a bug in oxide
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Pending binary packages (zesty/qtubuntu). Successfully built (xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/platform-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8)
<rvr> oSoMoN: I'm checking silo 2396
<oSoMoN> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2425 Bad merges (zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2450 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 vivid/telepathy-ofono: Failed to add changelog message
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Successfully built
<rvr> oSoMoN: Ok, not a regression
<rvr> (silo)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Preparing packages
<rvr> oSoMoN: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1662987
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1662987 in Oxide "Screen locks in unity8 desktop session while playing a video" [Undecided,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
<rvr> oSoMoN: Silo approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2396 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Preparing packages
<oSoMoN> rvr, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2396 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Pending binary packages (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc). Uploading build (xenial/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2396 Proposed pocket (zesty/webbrowser-app). Release pocket (xenial/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2424 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/dpdk). Release pocket (zesty/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2452 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Pending binary packages (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2452 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2452 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2452 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Currently building (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/pay-service, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/pay-service, zesty/unity-scope-click, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-push). Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/keeper, zesty/qtmi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2452 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/pay-service, zesty/ubuntu-push, zesty/unity-scope-click, zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/pay-service, zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/kee
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2452 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine). Successfully built (xenial/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2452 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/pay-service, zesty/ubuntu-push, zesty/unity-scope-click, zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-push). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity8, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/k
<ChrisTownsend> trainguards: Hi!  I kicked off a rebuild for https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2452, but I don't see the xenial rebuild anywhere in the PPA.  Any ideas what has happened?
<robru> ChrisTownsend: looking
<ChrisTownsend> robru: nm, it's there now
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Sloooooowwwww
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Thanks though:)
<robru> ChrisTownsend: haha no worries. Yeah lp processes PPA uploads in batch so sometimes there can be a slight delay if overall load is high
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Ok, it was just weird that zesty was happy, but xenial was MIA.
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Anyways, thanks again.
<robru> You're welcome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/pay-service, zesty/ubuntu-push, zesty/unity-scope-click, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/unity8, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/keeper, zesty/qtmir, zesty/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2452 Pending binary packages (xenial/libertine). Successfully built (zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 zesty/messaging-app: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/messaging-app/configure_sort
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2452 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2449 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2449 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 zesty/messaging-app: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/messaging-app/configure_sort
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-02-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2440 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2391 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2392 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2453 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2454 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2454 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2454 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2455 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2455 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2455 Generating diffs
<oSoMoN> trainguards: who can re-run the failed test at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/zesty/update_excuses.html#webbrowser-app ? it’s the same known flaky unity8 test again
<Mirv> oSoMoN: done
<Mirv> and running http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running#pkg-unity8
<oSoMoN> Mirv, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2455 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2449 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/cmake-extras). Successfully built (xenial/cmake-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2455 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2454 Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2396 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Successfully built
<vigo> Mirv, ping
<Mirv> vigo: pong
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service). Ready to build (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/messaging-framework, vivid/mfw-plugin-irc, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirvqt, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2456 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2449 Preparing packages
<vigo> Mirv, I can update ubuntu-app-platform but still cannot run any app
<vigo> I'm trying in kvm
<vigo> but I guess is because of this
<vigo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1662145
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1662145 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "[regression] Some apps fail to start with [QPA] UbuntuClientIntegration: connection to Mir server failed." [Critical,Confirmed]
<Mirv> vigo: I haven't been able to setup unity8 snap session in my VM, so right now I've been testing inside xenial+overlay unity 7 session myself
<vigo> Mirv, ack
<vigo> yes, in unity7 they work
<vigo> Mirv, what happens with your VM?
<jibel> vigo, don't land if you cannot test
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2449 Successfully built
<Mirv> vigo: in my VM I cannot login to Unity 8 at all, so I haven't been able to test
<vigo> jibel, snap apps are working in unity7, but testing is blocked in unity8 by that bug
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Too many merge targets: lp:dialer-app, lp:dialer-app/staging
<jibel> vigo, yes, so block every landing until you can test on unity8
<Mirv> (I get black screen if I login to Unity 8)
<vigo> jibel, ack!
<davmor2> Mirv: did you set -vga qxl in kvm?
<jibel> vigo, unless it's the fix for the app launch bug of course :)
<Mirv> davmor2: I have QXL + SPICE in use
<davmor2> Mirv: so not that then.
<vigo> jibel, sure :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2456 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 vivid/messaging-framework: Failed to add changelog message
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2455 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service). Ready to build (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/messaging-framework, vivid/mfw-plugin-irc, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2456 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Currently building (zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/pay-service, zesty/ubuntu-push, zesty/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/unity8, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/keeper
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Ready to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Currently building (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-framework, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Dependency wait (vivid/mfw-plugin-irc). Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/messaging-app). Uploading build (vivid/dialer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/pay-service, zesty/ubuntu-push, zesty/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/unity8, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/keeper, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, ze
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Dependency wait (vivid/mfw-plugin-irc). Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (vivid/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-framework, vivid/telepathy-ofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2458 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2458 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2458 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Dependency wait (vivid/mfw-plugin-irc). Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (vivid/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-framework, vivid/telepathy-ofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2458 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2458 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/pay-service, zesty/ubuntu-push, zesty/unity-scope-click). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/unity8, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicat
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2458 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2458 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2458 Pending binary packages (zesty/dovecot-antispam). Successfully built (zesty/dovecot)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Dependency wait (vivid/mfw-plugin-irc). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-framework, vivid/telepathy-ofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 zesty/qtmir-gles: Failed to run hook convert_to_gles
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2458 Diff missing (zesty/dovecot-antispam). Successfully built (zesty/dovecot)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2458 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc). Uploading build (xenial/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2458 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (vivid/mfw-plugin-irc). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-framework, vivid/telepathy-ofono)
<vigo> koza_, ping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir). Ready to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-framework, vivid/mfw-plugin-irc, vivid/telepathy-ofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2452 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (zesty/pay-service, zesty/ubuntu-push). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/unity8, zesty/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2452 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Preparing packages
<koza_> vigo, pong
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
<vigo> koza_, hey! just writing some notes for 2385
<koza_> vigo, how can I help
<vigo> evrything is fine so far, but I've got a little problem with non phone/tablet bt devices
<vigo> I can't see sound bars and speakers for example, neither bt keyboards
<koza_> vigo, ah so you are testing! have not been aware that it will hapen so quickly, nice :)
<vigo> I successfully paired/connected a couple of phones and tablets, but couldn't see any of the other bt devices
<vigo> koza_, yes! I wanted to give it a try ^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/dialer-app). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/tone-generator, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/tone-generator, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
<vigo> koza_, https://trello.com/c/PhXFwE3R/3972-2385-bluez-koza
<vigo> :)
<koza_> vigo, what kind of devices you are testing with? I tested with logiech k48 & MS Designer set [that is classic keyboard and BLE keyboard/mouse] all worked fine. Are you on zesty?
<koza_> *k480
<vigo> koza_, yeap, on zesty I am
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2449 QA Signoff: Approved
<vigo> I've got here a bt keyboard+touchpad Rii, a LG bt sound bar for example
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Preparing packages
<vigo> I can easily watch them from my phone and tablet, and also pair and use them
<koza_> vigo, strange but I believe :-)
<vigo> koza_, of course trying to pair something I can't see didn't work :P
<vigo> if there is a way to pull some info from my devices I'll be glad to help
<koza_> vigo, right. you could try to use btmon to capture the HCI trace
<koza_> vigo, also makes sure the blinkenlights on devices are blinking :P that is they are in pairing mode. Seriously though from hci trace we will see if these answer to scanning
<koza_> vigo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingBluetooth
<koza_> but basically: # btmon and # btmon --write ~/file.snoop
<vigo> koza_, cool blinking lights party
<vigo> thanks I'm on it
<vigo> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2449 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Needs rebuild due to new commits (vivid/dialer-app). PPA/bzr version mismatch (vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telephony-service, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-framework, vivid/mfw-plugin-irc, vivid/telepathy-ofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
<koza_> vigo, great, Ill be happy to look at the logs when you have them however since Im after my hours atm this will happen tomorrow morning CET :-) Feel free to share them with me konrad.zapalowicz@canonical.com
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Currently building (xenial/telephony-service). Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Currently building (xenial/pay-service). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-push). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity8, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/keep
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2449 Proposed pocket (zesty/cmake-extras). Release pocket (xenial/cmake-extras)
<vigo> koza_, great thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (vivid/dialer-app). Pending binary packages (vivid/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-framework, vivid/mfw-plugin-irc, vivid/telepathy-ofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-push). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (xenial/pay-service, zesty/pay-service). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity8, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indica
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2446 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-datetime). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-display, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2452 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-push). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity8, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/keeper, zesty/pay-service
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Needs rebuild due to new commits (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/messaging-framework, vivid/mfw-plugin-irc, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Needs rebuild due to new commits (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/dialer-app, vivid/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/messaging-framework, vivid/mfw-plugin-irc, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/dialer-app). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/messaging-framework, vivid/mfw-plugin-irc, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/messaging-framework, vivid/mfw-plugin-irc, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2449 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Currently building (zesty/mir). Failed to build (xenial/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Failed to build (xenial/mir). Successfully built (zesty/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (vivid/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-framework, vivid/mfw-plugin-irc, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-02-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Diff missing (xenial/ubuntu-push). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-push). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity8, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/keeper, ze
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2458 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2458 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2459 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2459 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2459 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2459 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2459 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2460 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2460 Too many merge targets: lp:unity-control-center, lp:unity-control-center/16.04, lp:unity-control-center/16.10
<Laney> bah
<Laney> do I have to make three tickets?
<sil2100> Yeah
<sil2100> But that's a nice feature idea, so that in case there's more than one merge target Bileto checks each merge target debian/changelog and tries to figure out which series has which branch
<sil2100> (not easy to implement well tho)
<Laney> mmm
<Laney> it could let you pick series per MP or something
<Laney> might not be worth it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2462 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2460 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2463 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2458 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2462 xenial/unity-control-center: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/unity-control-center/lp1630156-16.04. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2460 zesty/unity-control-center: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/unity-control-center/lp1630156. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2463 yakkety/unity-control-center: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/unity-control-center/lp1630156-16.10. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2460 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2462 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2463 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2410 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2460 zesty/unity-control-center: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/unity-control-center/lp1630156. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
 * Laney sux at bileto
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2460 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2462 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2463 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2410 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2460 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2462 Destination version missing from changelog
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2463 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/multi-monitor
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2410 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/multi-monitor
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
<camako> trainguards,  britney has failed on 2435 (Mir 0.26.1 silo). I don't really see a clear failure in the logs except messages about "old binaries left ...". Is that the reason for the failure or is it something else? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/2435/zesty.html .
<sil2100> camako: let me take a look
<camako> thanks sil2100
<sil2100> camako: ok, removed the old binaries
<sil2100> Not sure if britney will do a re-check by itself though
<sil2100> Maybe ubuntu-qa would know ^
<camako> sil2100, we did bump some so names so the old binaries are expected
<davmor2> I know nothing of this voodoo
<camako> davmor2, I know even less :-)
<camako> sil2100, do we need to re-kick britney or do we move it to "QA required"?
<sil2100> This is more of a question to QA ;) I don't know how to easily re-kick britney, but maybe QA will be satisfied with the results as they are now
<camako> davmor2, ^ what do you think?
<davmor2> jibel: ^
<popey> jibel: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2427 can this be tested pls? I thought I'd pinged you previously, but maybe not?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- popey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2427 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 zesty/qtmir-gles: Failed to run hook convert_to_gles
<sil2100> Mirv: hey! Could you give me that pastebin of what you tried installing to get i386 ubuntu-touch installable on xenial?
<sil2100> Mirv: since I'm trying to take care of those hints but I see some bigger problem hidden somewhere
<sil2100> Mirv: can't get it installable on my chroot, but maybe I'm hinting the wrong things
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
<dobey> sil2100: isn't it "installed" in the daily-preinstalled images? :)
<dobey> sil2100: or are you trying to install :i386 version in an amd64 chroot?
<sil2100> dobey: i386 chroot, trying to figure out why our xenial-i386 builds are failing
<dobey> ah
<sil2100> As per earlier Mirv's tries it seemed as if it's just missing some additional hints, but it might be a real dep issue somewhere
<sil2100> Anyway, need to find his notes on that not to dupe work
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 zesty/ubuntu-app-launch: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-app-launch/zg-ordering
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Diff missing (xenial/ubuntu-push). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-push). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity8, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/keeper, ze
<robru> sil2100: camako: Britney always retries all Britney failures on a loop, forever. Not autopkgtest failures though
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
<camako> good to know
<rvr> jgdx: Hi
<rvr> jgdx: In silo 2397, I still don't get the uploaded file as selected in the client certificate option
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2464 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2446 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-display, zesty/indicator-location, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Dependency wait (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2464 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Needs rebuild due to new commits (vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-framework, vivid/mfw-plugin-irc, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2446 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Preparing packages
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Hi
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: I'm checking silo 2452
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Hello
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: There is something weird. manager app shows the apps that I installed, but the scope does not.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: This is Xenial + overlay + silo packages. Created the container with libertine-container-manager create -i test -n test
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Yeah, I think with all of the recent changes in the scopes, the Libertine Scope is becoming flaky:(
<rvr> and libertine-container-manager install-package -p gedit
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: You may have to log out and back in for it to refresh properly now.
<rvr> I created another container to check, and same result
<rvr> Let me see
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Things are moving to using the App Drawer too.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: And that doesn't refresh automatically either as far as I know.
<rvr> Scope used to behave correctly
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Yes, the underlying scope stuff has bad affects on Libertine Scope and there is 0 priority to look into it since the App Drawer is The Future.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Hmm... I see, the apps do show now
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, yeah, it's quite unfortunate really:(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2446 Currently building (xenial/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-datetime). Failed to build (zesty/indicator-power). Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-display, zesty/indicator-location, zesty/indicator-session). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenia
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Currently building (xenial/telephony-service). Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-push). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity8, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/keeper, zesty/pay-service, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, ze
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2446 Failed to build (zesty/indicator-power). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-display, zesty/indicator-keyboard,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Approved
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Cool, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2452 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2452 Publishing packages
<jgdx> rvr, hm, I just tested on m10
<jgdx> rvr, could you shoot me the apt-cache policy for the relevant packages?
<jgdx> rvr, also, is this the Other Network dialog or VPN?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2383 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2464 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
<rvr> jgdx: https://trello.com/c/cw0Gy6lf/3974-2397-2397-ubuntu-system-settings-ubuntu-settings-components-jgdx
<rvr> jgdx: Connect to hidden network
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2383 Abandoning ticket
<jgdx> rvr, what didn't work?
<jgdx> client cert
<jgdx> ah
<jgdx> rvr, but there's a client cert there?
<rvr> jgdx: When I choose a cert there, it is not selected as in the case of the CA
<rvr> Now I have go to, see you on Monday
<jgdx> rvr, okay thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2452 Proposed pocket (zesty/libertine). Release pocket (xenial/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2464 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2464 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2446 Pending binary packages (zesty/indicator-power). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-display, zesty/indicator-k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2446 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 zesty/messaging-app: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/messaging-app/configure_sort
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Dependency wait (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/keeper, zesty/pay-service, zesty/qtmir, zesty/ubuntu-push, zesty/unity-scope-click, zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Dependency wait (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/keeper, zesty/pay-service, zesty/qtmir, zesty/ubuntu-push, zesty/unity-scope-click, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2465 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2465 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2465 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/keeper, zesty/pay-service, zesty/qtmir, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-push, zesty/unity-scope-click, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/keeper, zesty/pay-service, zesty/qtmir, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-push, zesty/unity-scope-click, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-set
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2465 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/cmake-extras). Successfully built (xenial/cmake-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2465 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2465 Pending binary packages (xenial/cmake-extras). Successfully built (zesty/cmake-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2465 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-02-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Currently building (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/keeper, zesty/pay-service, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-push, zesty/ubuntu-sy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/unity-scope-click). Pending binary packages (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/ubuntu-push, zest
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/unity-scope-click). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/keeper, zesty/pay-servi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2323 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/cups). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/cups, yakkety/cups)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-02-12
<justinmcp> trainguards: choo choo
<robru> justinmcp: all aboard!
<justinmcp> heya
<justinmcp> was wondering if you could help with Oxide again robru ?
<robru> justinmcp: could do. You need it copied? Where from/to?
<justinmcp> yup, from Oxide master to 2165
<robru> justinmcp: cab you link me? On mobile
<justinmcp> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2165
<robru> justinmcp: i mean link the source ppa
<justinmcp> there's no ppa.. the source is at https://code.launchpad.net/~oxide-developers/oxide/+git/oxide/+ref/master
<robru> justinmcp: can you put together a changelog at least?
<justinmcp> I don't want Oxide released outside it's usual cycle.. I need the MH part released
<justinmcp> There's always this catch-22 type thing here
<justinmcp> Oxide has a regular cadence, one option is just to wait until the relevant change makes release, then resubmit that ticket
<robru> justinmcp: that source tree doesn't even have a debian directory, i can't do anything with that. I need you to prepare the package you want as you want it, then I'll upload that for you.
<robru> justinmcp: I'm not really following you here. You want to do a release but you don't want to do a release.
<justinmcp> Yes, wonderful isnt it.. I need a changed Oxide to get that MH fix to pass
<justinmcp> but Oxide has its own release cycle
<justinmcp> I think I'll just wait, I've already waited a while to get this through
<justinmcp> sorry for bothering
<robru> justinmcp: well we work on the level of debs. If there's a bug in the deb, make a new deb with a fix, and release it.
<robru> justinmcp: sorry if I'm sounding combative, happy to help, just need you to prepare the deb you want
<justinmcp> robru: Nope, I understand where you're coming from - I just have competing processes to deal with
<justinmcp> I am going to wait for the new release
<robru> Alright
<justinmcp> enjoy your day :)
<robru> You too!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-02-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3124 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3124 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3124 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3115 Diff missing (bionic/chrony). Uploading build (bionic/nss)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3115 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3124 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3124 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3124 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3115 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3115 Diff missing (bionic/chrony). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (bionic/nss)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3123 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3123 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3118 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3124 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3124 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3124 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3126 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3126 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3124 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3123 Proposed pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-02-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3126 Needs building
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3126 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3115 Diff missing (bionic/chrony). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/nss)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3115 Needs building (bionic/chrony). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/nss)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3112 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3127 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3127 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer nacc, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3128 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer nacc, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3130 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer nacc, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3129 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer nacc, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3128 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer nacc, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3129 Needs building
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer nacc, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3130 Needs building
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3122 Needs building
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer nacc, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3128 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3131 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3131 Needs building
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3087 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3122 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3122 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer nacc, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3129 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer nacc, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3130 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-02-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3132 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3132 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3132 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3132 Failed to build (bionic/libunity). Successfully built (bionic/bamf)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3132 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3132 Failed to build (bionic/libunity). Pending binary packages (bionic/bamf)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3132 Failed to build (bionic/libunity). Successfully built (bionic/bamf)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3132 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer nacc, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3128 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer nacc, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3130 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer nacc, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3129 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer nacc, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3128 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer nacc, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3130 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer nacc, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3129 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3122 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3132 Pending binary packages (bionic/libunity). Successfully built (bionic/bamf)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3132 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3132 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3132 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3132 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3132 Publish failed: Bad merges
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3132 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3133 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3132 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3133 Pending binary packages (xenial/libunity). Successfully built (xenial/bamf)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3133 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3120 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3134 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3134 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3133 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3027 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/libvirt). Ready to build (yakkety/libvirt). Updates pocket (zesty/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3132 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3133 UNAPPROVED queue
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-02-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 DONE queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3111 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3135 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3133 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3106 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3136 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3137 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3137 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3136 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3137 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3137 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3137 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3011 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3011 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3108 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3032 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3032 Diff missing (xenial/device-tree-compiler). Failed to build (xenial/qemu)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-02-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer nacc, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3128 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer nacc, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3129 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3029 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (zesty/postgresql-9.6). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/postgresql-9.5). Ready to build (xenial/postgresql-9.3, xenial/postgresql-9.6, yakkety/postgresql-9.3, yakkety/postgresql-9.5, yakkety/postgresql-9.6, zesty/postgresql-9.3, zesty/postgresql-9.5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer nacc, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3130 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3139 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3133 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3133 Pending binary packages (xenial/libunity). Proposed pocket (xenial/bamf)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3139 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3133 Proposed pocket (xenial/bamf). Successfully built (xenial/libunity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3133 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3139 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3139 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3133 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3133 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3133 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3133 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3139 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-02-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138 Publish failed: Bad merges
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-02-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3909 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3909 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3909 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3908 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3908 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3908 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3908 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3908 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3908 Pending binary packages (focal/vmem). Successfully built (focal/pmdk)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3908 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3908 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3908 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3658 Failed to build (disco/nux). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:nux cache., disco/Failed, disco/cache., disco/local, disco/lp:nux, disco/to, disco/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/isc-dhcp, xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/isc-dhcp, zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3908 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3658 Failed to build (disco/nux). Ready to build (/:, disco/Failed, disco/cache., disco/local, disco/lp:nux, disco/to, disco/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/isc-dhcp, xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/isc-dhcp, zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3908 Pending binary packages (focal/pmdk). Successfully built (focal/vmem)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3908 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3908 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3908 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-02-04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3910 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3690 Diff missing (bionic/python-pip). Ready to build (bionic/rabbitmq-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3910 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3910 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3911 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3910 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3910 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3911 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3911 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3911 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3908 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3912 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3911 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3911 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3911 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3883 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3690 Diff missing (bionic/python-pip). Ready to build (bionic/ceph, bionic/rabbitmq-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3883 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/qemu, focal/slof). Uploading build (focal/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3912 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3883 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/qemu, focal/slof). Pending binary packages (focal/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3883 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/qemu, focal/slof). Successfully built (focal/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3913 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3913 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3912 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3912 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3913 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3913 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3913 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3910 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-02-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3914 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3914 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3914 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3914 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3913 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3913 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3913 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3912 Pending binary packages (focal/libpmemobj-cpp). Successfully built (focal/pmdk, focal/vmem)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3912 Diff missing (focal/libpmemobj-cpp). Successfully built (focal/pmdk, focal/vmem)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3912 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3912 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3883 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3915 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-02-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowskiunity, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2217 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-scopes-shell). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity-scope-mediascanner, xenial/lp:unity-scopes-shell, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity-scope-mediascanner, zesty/lp:unity-sc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowskiunity, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2217 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-scopes-shell). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-scope-mediascanner, zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity-scope-mediascanner, xenial/lp:unity-scopes-shell, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity-scope
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3912 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/pmdk). Successfully built (focal/libpmemobj-cpp, focal/vmem)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3916 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3917 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-02-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/isc-dhcp, xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/isc-dhcp, zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/isc-dhcp, xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/isc-dhcp, zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3912 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3919 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3919 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3919 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3919 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3919 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3919 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3690 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3690 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3535 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3915 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3916 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3919 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3919 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-02-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3919 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3919 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-02-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3920 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3920 Dependency wait (focal/partitionmanager). Pending binary packages (focal/kpmcore)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3920 Dependency wait (focal/partitionmanager). Diff missing (focal/kpmcore)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3658 Failed to build (disco/nux). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:nux cache., disco/Failed, disco/cache., disco/local, disco/lp:nux, disco/to, disco/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/isc-dhcp, xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/isc-dhcp, zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3907 Proposed pocket (focal/compiz). Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:compiz cache.)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3920 Diff missing (focal/kpmcore). Pending binary packages (focal/calamares, focal/partitionmanager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3907 Proposed pocket (focal/compiz). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:compiz cache., focal/Failed, focal/cache., focal/local, focal/lp:compiz, focal/to, focal/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3920 Diff missing (focal/kpmcore, focal/partitionmanager). Pending binary packages (focal/calamares)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3920 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3920 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3920 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3920 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3920 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3907 Proposed pocket (focal/compiz). Ready to build (/:, focal/Failed, focal/cache., focal/local, focal/lp:compiz, focal/to, focal/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3658 Failed to build (disco/nux). Ready to build (/:, disco/Failed, disco/cache., disco/local, disco/lp:nux, disco/to, disco/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/isc-dhcp, xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/isc-dhcp, zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
